#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tomaw_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<conorkirk> Hi
<conorkirk> Could someone kick "conorkirkpatrick"? I lost my connection, and it stayed in, check our hostnames to be sure ;)
<conorkirk> from #ubuntu
<nalioth> conorkirk: /msg nickserv help ghost
<conorkirk> ok
<conorkirkpatrick> Thank you, worked like a charm! :D
<nigglet> what kinda bug has #ubuntu informed me of
<nalioth> nigglet: a router bug.  have you changed your port or upgraded your firmware?
<nigglet> haha
<nigglet> its not my router
<nalioth> ready for the test, nigglet ?
<nigglet> go for it
<nigglet> at least like to know what freakin bug it is
<nalioth> now you know
<nalioth> wonder when he'll come back . .
<atoponce> heh. he probably still isn't aware what happened...
<Amaranth> nalioth: when he comes back tell him to change his nick too
<Amaranth> blatant racism is not cool
<nalioth> noted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, please dont encourage drug discussion in there
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: True, true - 'twas an odd little bit of legal argument though, I'll give the lawyer credit for some ingenuity
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: (what's the status in AU?)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, complicated. varies from state to state
<tonyyarusso> ah
<elkbuntu> afaik in the capital it is legal to have a plant and carry personal use quantities, but still illegal to sell, whilst other states and territories are basically 0-tolerence but dont take small quantity possession too seriously
* tonyyarusso wonders how you come to possess if nobody can sell...
<Tm_T> steal?
<rob> find
<Amaranth> grow
<Tm_T> no I won't grow
<tonyyarusso> #1 and 3 are likely illegal too
<Amaranth> ' legal to have a plant'
<Tm_T> my biggest drug problem is caffeine
<Tm_T> hum, actually, maybe sugar is bigger
<Tm_T> if that counts
<tonyyarusso> I'll probably develop one for both - we get free pop from Chipotle when I'm at work
<Tm_T> I hate this "modern culture"
<elkbuntu> small quantity possession is still technically outlawed, but the cops generally let you slip so long as you tell them you got it so as to get the dealer.
<Tm_T> people keeps asking "how you can relax without getting drunk?"
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> frustration ->
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Talaman72> ok, how do i get back into ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> according to the logs, you had a bot or AI script going.
<elkbuntu> 2007-07-12T11:46:54 <nikin> !seen p99
<elkbuntu> 2007-07-12T11:46:54 <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen p99 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> 2007-07-12T11:46:55 <Talaman72> p99 was last seen Thu Jul 12 01:52:56 2007 changing nick from afk|p99 in #ubuntu
<Talaman72> ??
<Hobbsee> an away script?
<Talaman72> away script?
<elkbuntu> on multiple occasions you've had a bot script
<elkbuntu> !seen p99 triggered a bot script in his client
<Talaman72> i have many scripts
<Talaman72> ot sure which ones would qualify as bot scripts though
<elkbuntu> Talaman72, disable them in our channels please. they add spam. you've been removed twice now for this
<Talaman72> spam?
<elkbuntu> 2007-05-20T21:34:47 *** tweako has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> 2007-05-20T21:34:47 *** ankur has joined #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> 2007-05-20T21:34:47 <Talaman72> hello :tweako!n=mike@ool-457b6e14.dyn.optonline.net
<elkbuntu> 2007-05-20T21:34:47 <Talaman72> hello :ankur!n=ankur@59.184.37.156
<Talaman72> they don't advertise
<elkbuntu> Talaman72, spam is not just advertising, it is useless noise as well
<Talaman72> they only reply when triggered..kind of like  2007-07-12T11:46:54 <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen p99 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Talaman72> that's kind of subjective
<Hobbsee> so they reply when triggered, which is part of the defining factors of a bot, and bots are not allowed on #ubuntu, unless they're for a specific purpose, like ubuntu bots
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* Talaman72 hunts linux.org for a new linux
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mneptok, what's the sysadmin channel? moreso, who do we harrass about the LoCo servers when neither newz2000 or heno are around?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<elkbuntu> according to my logs, he's a troll
<elkbuntu> in this channel... Dec 26 22:50:22 <rob>   <raf256> my black friend told me that ubuntu if NOT an african word connected to ability of configuring anything, is he telling the truth?
<elkbuntu> ah, not in this channel... but still
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, we're upping the vigilance in this channel after last week's event
<Amaranth> so limit it to members
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: isn;'t there that product you file bugs against?
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: the sysadmin chan is #canonical-sysadmin
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, it's quicker to harrass the admins directly, and newz2000 prefers to be poked anyway ;)
* elkbuntu hunts lp anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee shakes her head at this idiot.
<Hobbsee> is it acceptable *anywhere* to repeat your question 9 times in a couple of minutes?
<Hobbsee> where most of those times are just a flood?
<Hobbsee> with no other people talking?
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I'd say no
<Seeker`> maybe except ubuntu-repeat-questions-here. But I dont think that exists
<Pici> Someone had asked for him/her to rephrase the question since it wasn't getting answers, but that didn't have any effect. :/
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> [22:10]  <vbanait> IR_Nub: hi nobody helped me. nobody will help you
<Hobbsee> [22:10]  <Pici> IR_Nub: Greetings
<Hobbsee> was the bit that only i saw
<Hobbsee> (due to the +qz
<Hobbsee> )
<Hobbsee> and now we think that lots of dots will help in the question.....
<Seeker`> you mean it doesn't...................?
<Hobbsee> or correction, usings lots of ----- 's instead
<Hobbsee> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> can i add a factoid to ubotu for the #ubuntu-us channel?
<Hobbsee> sure
<atoponce> how are they added? i mean, what's the syntax;?
<Hobbsee> foo-#ubuntu-us is bar
<Hobbsee> iirc
<atoponce> and, what's the difference between ubot3 and ubotu?
<atoponce> i have both in the channel, and i don't know why
<nalioth> atoponce: ubotu is malfunctioning
<Hobbsee> one's there for when the other dies
<nalioth> i'll remove ubot3
<atoponce> well, which would be better to have in the channel?
<nalioth> does ubotu work?
<atoponce> yeah. seems to
<Pici> Kinda.
<Pici> I !ops'ed before in #ubuntu but didnt see it come up in here.
<atoponce> ubotu is Seveas' bot? does he still provide support for it?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> atoponce, seveas is on a sabbatical
<atoponce> yeah. i heard
<atoponce> is everything ok, or does he just need a break?
<elkbuntu> i think it's just busybusy
<nalioth> i think it's stuck in a loop
<nalioth> if it was busy, it'd eventually relay or spew a factoid
<elkbuntu> i was referring to seveas, not ubotu
<mc44> seveas spews factoids too
<nalioth> atoponce: seveas is taking care of personal business
<atoponce> hmmm. can't add a factoid to the bot
<atoponce> can't seem to register either, per the wiki documentation
<gnomefreak> atoponce: afaik someone has to approve you and since seveas isnt around thats unlikely to happen soon.
<PriceChild> suggest them and we can add them
<gnomefreak> right
<nalioth> the bot is malfunctioning
<atoponce> ubuntu-us is a mentoring project to build LoCo Teams in the United States.  This is not a support channel.  Please join #ubuntu.  Please refer to the topic in the channel and the ChanServ message.  Refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USTeams for more information.
<nalioth> which is why ubot3 has moved into some channels
<atoponce> is what i had. i would rather have it channel specific to #ubuntu-us if possible
<nalioth> atoponce: you have to do !factoid is blah blah blah
<atoponce> nalioth: yeah, and it said that it was forwarding the message to #ubuntu-ops for approval
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> atoponce: then it's working as intended...
<nalioth> atoponce: no, cuz it's not here  :(
<Hobbsee> well, yeah, should be
<nalioth> Hobbsee, too
<atoponce> yeah. i didn't see it come through
<Hobbsee> it half worked
<atoponce> that's ok. i can just use !support for the time being
<bbrent> can i be tested for the dcc problem
<PriceChild> Hey bbrent
<bbrent> hello
<PriceChild> looks good
<bbrent> the kick i got was rather cryptic
<PriceChild> You may now rejoin #ubuntu :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<sape> hola
<Tm_T> familiar ip
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mc44> because its forwarded here :)
<PriceChild> mc44, is it?
<PriceChild> ah yes
<Pici> I was under the impression all 83.230s where banforwarded to -ops.
<nalioth> yup
<PriceChild> its just a few subnets... i did put the whole of 83.230 here but it created loads of spam here and I didn't really know what to do.
<atoponce> 83.230... madrid, spain?
<Hobbsee> atoponce: used to be the turks
<Hobbsee> we thought
<elkbuntu> i'd say it's not a niche ip
<elkbuntu> er, s/ip/subnet/
<atoponce> 83.* is definitely european. not sure how it breaks down after that, though
* mc44 consults the xkcd map of the internet :)
<atoponce> heh. 83.230.128.0 to 83.231.127.255 is spain
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Why is zilliot not banned?
<Jordan_U> nvm
<PriceChild> nalioth, I banned him by hostmask a while ago... shall we change your mute to a ban on nick?
<nalioth> PriceChild: do as you wish
<PriceChild> but I would appreciate your "blessing" :)
<nalioth> that was it
<PriceChild> hmmm chanserv.py didn't like /cs u %zilliot!*@*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-17
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mneptok PYFGCRLs at atoponce 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* atoponce glares down mneptok 
<mneptok> hey! you nickchange to *dvorak* and this is what you get.
* mneptok AOEUIDHTNSes
<atoponce> aoeuidhtns-!
<mneptok> qjkxbmwvz!
<Amaranth> lart ftw
<rob> there is a good chance that guy isn't gnaa but just some kiddy wanting to be
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> any reason for 2 bots in 1 channel? (i.e. ubotu and ubot3)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: when ubotu is ill
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> hehe, you do an !info or a bug you get it twice :)
<nalioth> nixternal: which channel?
<nixternal> -chicago
<nixternal> thanks!
<nalioth> better too much than too little
<mneptok> that's the reason 99% of my ex-girlfriends gave when they broke up with me.
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok!
<mneptok> HI!
<ShooterBoy> !ops
<Hobbsee> ShooterBoy: ?
<ShooterBoy> Well, i can,t join #ubuntu due to this ban #ubuntu *!*@unaffiliated/shooterboy set by douglas.freenode.net (Tue May 08 16:01:06)
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> oh bleh.
<ShooterBoy> what's wrong
<Hobbsee> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: yes?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: you've set that ban, according to the bantracker
<Hobbsee> nalioth: did you wish to deal with it?
* nalioth doesn't remember
* nalioth troddles off to look
<ShooterBoy> grep
<ShooterBoy> heh
<nalioth> ShooterBoy: it's lifted
<ShooterBoy> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> :)
* ShooterBoy kisses nalioth on the forehead
<mneptok> sexy.
<nalioth> jealous?
<Hobbsee> mneptok's always jealous
* mneptok humps the couch leg
<Hobbsee> even the couch doesnt want you, mneptok
<elkbuntu> oooo kay.
<elkbuntu> what was his ban for?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: it was back at the 1st part of May
<nalioth> i'm doing good to remember two days ago
<elkbuntu> thats why ubotu adds in the log snippit dear
* nalioth didn't see a log snippet
<Hobbsee> you banned him after the GNAA trolls
<Hobbsee> although he didnt seem to say anything
* nalioth bans GNAA trolls daily
* nalioth sends them all to HELLLLLLLL
* nalioth wakes up
<Hobbsee> the bot attack with GNAA spammed all over #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> Can we get ubotu to tell people to quit synaptic whenever someone posts "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> so...
<Amaranth> i've got this guy in -offtopic admitting he has abused the shipit system
<Amaranth> lied about handing discs out at a conference or something to get them faster
<Amaranth> any ideas?
<bbrazil> seems like a general troll
<Amaranth> tomaw: you need chanserv.py :)
<tomaw> Amaranth: I'm scripted enough I think ;)
<bbrazil> hmm, http://www.linux-hacker.net/cgi-bin/UltraBoard/UltraBoard.pl?Action=ShowProfile&ID=ki4ikl&Board=FujitsuStylistic1200&Idle=0&Sort=0&Order=1&Page=0&Session=
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, I knew someone who ordered 500 saying he was from our school faculty, he was building card houses out of them, I took them and actually handed them out and gave them to our school's sysadmin who brought them to a LUG
<Amaranth> ugh
<Jordan_U> Amaranth, And that was back in breezy when it was two CD's per pack
<Amaranth> ugh ugh ugh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<databuddy> .............
<databuddy> test it
<starz> eventually i'll put some other crap on router interesting fix tho
<starz> does that apply to all ircds or just this one?
<Hobbsee> starz: tested, thanks for your patience
<starz> yaya
<starz> and how do u test for it w/o disconnecting the sunofagun
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Hobbsee> we remove the people after they've been caught by the exploit
<starz> ah
<starz> having trouble with the new breed of spambots eh
<starz> but anyway
<starz> would that work on any ircd that lets u connect via that port?
<starz> what if one was connected via say 9999
<starz> [the fix] 
* Hobbsee == not here, and mostly asleep
<starz> aww
* starz pats and goes off
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mc44> dkruz spammerizing in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<stefg> spammer dkruz need an attitude readjustment in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<stefg> see #ubuntu, user dkruz is advertising and spamming
<Hobbsee> so i see
<mc44> but at least I get a free iPhone now!
<mc44> (subject to spamming 100s of other people first)
<Pici> bad mc44, no cookie
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Is something going down in #ubuntu ?
<mc44> royel just has a bit of an attitude
<PriceChild> why's -unregged filling up then?
<Hobbsee> used it earlier, didnt clear it
<Hobbsee> pleasefix.
<mneptok> PriceChild: +l
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> hiya mneptok
<mc44> PriceChild: oh sorry, talking about something different :P
<mneptok> heya Hobbsee
<mneptok> Hobbsee: http://duggmirror.com/apple/The_iPhone_is_a_piece_of_shit_and_so_is_your_face/?u=iphone
<mneptok> :)
<PriceChild> fixed
<mc44> mneptok: best review yet! :)
<mneptok> mc44: it's not often Maddox amuses me, but he hit this ore out of the park.
<mneptok> *one
<mc44> that animated gif is a work of tortured genius
* mc44 gives mneptok some handbags to hand out in #ubuntu
<raulgc> ay
<Pici> hola
* Pici runs
<pleia2> just had quite a charmer in #ubuntu-women
<pleia2> < |chueQo|> I bet there is more men here than in world war 2
<pleia2> 13:35:01 < |chueQo|> but see when
<pleia2> 13:35:07 < |chueQo|> there's a girls channel
<pleia2> 13:35:11 < |chueQo|> all freaks
<pleia2> it's been a while since we've had a troll though, we were due :)
<effie_jayx> pleia2,  won't they ever learn
<effie_jayx> hope you don't judge us by our worst spcimens
<pleia2> effie_jayx: nope, but the ones who troll in #ubuntu-women often hit other ubuntu channels so I mention it here
<pleia2> effie_jayx: haha, no, I love men :)
* pleia2 pretty much loves everyone
<mneptok> pleia2: asl?
<mneptok> (sorry, couldn't resist)
* pleia2 doesn't love mneptok 
<pleia2> ;P
<mneptok> :)
<mc44> !asl | mneptok
<mneptok> it's OK, no one does
<mc44> bah, no ubotu :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<mneptok> http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSEIC74877020070717
<PriceChild> haha wow.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> hahahahahaha
<mneptok> http://www.fabianrodriguez.com/blog/archives/2007/07/17/finally-i-can-order-an-iphone/
<mneptok> he trusts me.
<mneptok> HA!
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> *** anyone interested in doing some cd testing? ***
<mneptok> uh.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, link? im about to re-setup my desktop, so i might as well waste an hour in the middle of that
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/build/All
<elkbuntu> right after i waste an hour on putting the windows partition back on there, should be plenty of time for download ;)
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, which one gets the least testing usually?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: edubuntu
<elkbuntu> heh, seems to be doing ok today
<Hobbsee> seems that there's no testing there at all, last i checked
<elkbuntu> download info Edubuntu Desktop i386 (20070717.1)  	2/5 (4) (1)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> and what's the diff between the dated ones and the 'tribe 3' ones?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: oh nice, so some peopl eahve started testing it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: probably daily builds
<Hobbsee> as in, the latest daily build is the one you want, as that will become tribe 3, if it all works
<elkbuntu> yeah, there deosnt seem to be doubleup, just no consistancy with the 'version'
* elkbuntu plays with the ubuntu i386 because she cant be arsed messing around with edubuntu and all server and addon weirdness
<Hobbsee> i'm testing that out at the moment, but go ahead
<Hobbsee> i was planning to do a full disk erase
<Hobbsee> only some of them got respun
<elkbuntu> im going to be putting 'doze on first, so i'll be testing a theoretical 'migration' environment
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i dont suppose you're testing the cd yet?
<Hobbsee> you're still doing
<Hobbsee> 'doze?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, not testing yet, no
<Hobbsee> right
<elkbuntu> playing with harddrive jumpers
<Hobbsee> yummy
<elkbuntu> yep. even yummier when you're trying to convince yourself that no, despite the fact you cant see them, it will be easier to do it blind than unplug everything
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, why do you ask, anyway?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: just wondering how many people reduce this bug
<Hobbsee> haha, indeed
<elkbuntu> reduce this bug?
<elkbuntu> oh, reproduce/
<Hobbsee> er, re*pro*duce this bug
<elkbuntu> ?
* Hobbsee must be nervous or something
<elkbuntu> trying to figure out if i should really be bothering with the jumpering
* elkbuntu gives up on jumpering because she cant be arsed pulling the machine apart to see the model # or jumper settings
<elkbuntu> oh you stupid recovery system
<elkbuntu> yes, i will be jumpering. stupid compaq recovery system
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: okay, dont bother
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i've gotta set my machine back up anyway
<Hobbsee> point
<Hobbsee> they're getting respin - esound is broken
<elkbuntu> ha
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, on all disks or just the ubuntu ones?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu and edubuntu
<elkbuntu> eta?
<Hobbsee> few hours
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> Are we under attack again?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, you again? :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: hm?  no
<PriceChild> Well we are +r....
<PriceChild> and have 136 people in -unregged....
* Hobbsee hasnt been looking
<PriceChild> ah
<PriceChild> numist set it at 5:32 UTC and never -r'd it
<elkbuntu> why do we have ops that dont hang in here? it makes it harder to debug these situations
<Hobbsee> because we removed them?  :P
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, numist is freenode staff and reacted when none of us were around.
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> staffers should hang out in here too then
<PriceChild> hehe
<elkbuntu> im serious though. it's hard to use this as a communication channel if relevant people are not in here
<elkbuntu> especially since i'd prefer to do the staff factoid in here to avoid it getting to the level of misuse ops gets
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Tm_P]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<superm1> Hi guys, who would I bug to get a channel redirect activated?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: headdesk
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ? ok, what did I say.... (me is tired...)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no, not you.  at the guy in +1
<jussi01> hehe, yeah...
<elkbuntu> are you serious? <b-tommy> i have no glue, waht i must do and how i can make ist
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> that one
<mc44> give him some glue then
<elkbuntu> that comment alone im going to nominate him for idiot troll of the evening
<elkbuntu> because i refuse to believe that he is actually serious
<elkbuntu> doing so would snap the last shred of faith i have in people
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<PriceChild> superm1, the "channel contact" of the channel you want people redirected from...
<PriceChild> superm1, what channel is it?
<superm1> PriceChild, I just msged freenode staff about it.  I'm channel contact, but wasn't sure how to redirect people
<superm1> Thx :)
<PriceChild> So all is sorted now?
<superm1> in process right now
<PriceChild> good good :)
<elkbuntu> <dvs01> heh, with beryl enabled, vnc is using up 1.8MB/s of bandwidth <-- no kidding
<nalioth> superm1: did you get sorted?
<superm1> nalioth, PhilKC  joined the channel, and said "One Moment :)" and hasn't gotten back to me since then
<nalioth> superm1: what was your question?
<nixternal> his question was...do you have more beer? :p
<superm1> nalioth, we were trying to get #mythbuntu to redirect to #ubuntu-mythtv
<nalioth>  superm1 type /msg chanserv set #mythbuntu mlock +mif #ubuntu-mythtv <enter>
<superm1> Chanserv told me that #mythbuntu isn't registered yet.
<nalioth> aha
<superm1> we've had people going there for support questions though.
<nalioth> superm1: join #mythbuntu please
<superm1> nalioth, it appears to be redirecting now :)
<nalioth> superm1: hav fun
<superm1> thx nalioth
<mneptok> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> mneptok: clank
<mneptok> nalioth: do you have privs to get the supybots into new channels?
<nalioth> i can put ubot3 anywhere you like
<nalioth> and ubotwo
<nalioth> if ubotwo is here
<mneptok> nalioth: does ubot3 do LP bug # lookups?
<nalioth> mneptok: i'm not sure  :(
<mneptok> 12:42 -!- ubot3: No such nick/channel
<mneptok> no ubotwo, either
<nalioth> mneptok: i have to summon the little demon
* nalioth dances around his keyboard
<mneptok> bug 1
<PriceChild> #1
<mneptok> hmm, does it in /m but not on-channel
<PriceChild> ah yes its in the options to enable it, i remember seveas doing it...
<PriceChild> @admin something..
<nalioth> mneptok: oh, he's quieted here
<PriceChild> hehe or that
<nalioth> mneptok: so he doesn't double stuff us with factoid goodness
<mneptok> k
<mneptok> nalioth: could you drop him in #storm please?
<mneptok> (by request of radix and the other Storm devs)
<nalioth> what is #storm?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: python thing from canonical
<nalioth> ah
<mneptok> nalioth: Canonical sponsored FLOSS Python library.
<nalioth> mneptok: welcome it
<nalioth> otw he'll have hurt feelings  :D
<mneptok> nalioth: i did. before you asked. remember, i'm *way* lamer than you.
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> nalioth: thanks from the Storm guys
<mneptok> 12:57 < radix> mneptok: sweet, thank you very much
<mneptok> 12:57 < mneptok> nalioth gets all the credit for ubot3. and the blame if necessary. :)
<mneptok> O:)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mc44> yay for not bricking my harddisk
<mc44> er, wrong channel :)
<Tm_P> hah
<ompaul> you come in shouting about avoiding a ban
<ompaul> what did you expect?
<ompaul> seriously
<osxdude|desktop> nalioth: my away script on the fritz is, well, not on the fritz anymore...
<ompaul> and you were told yesterday several times to turn off your away script
<ompaul> so that bought you a mute
<ompaul> then you join with two clients
<ompaul> osxdude|desktop, did you ever think that your actions might actually annoy someone?
<ompaul> joining with two nicks
<ompaul> osxdude|desktop, ?
<osxdude|desktop> ompaul: It hasn't annoyed anyone. Yet. Nobody really cares anyawy.
<ompaul> it did
<osxdude|desktop> *anyway
<ompaul> I was about to ban you
<ompaul> cos it looks like ban  avoidance
<nalioth> especially the "it didn't work" part
<osxdude|desktop> it is not ban avoidance...
<ompaul> osxdude|desktop, put yourself in someone else's shoes
<ompaul> and look at it as if you were one of us, what does your conversation look like?
<ompaul> it looks like "taunt taunt taunt"
<nalioth> your 'malfuncting /away script' was perceived in the same way
<ompaul> which in irc terms might be classed as not a good career move
<nalioth> it coincidentally responded to each request to disable it
<osxdude|desktop> I was not taunting. I was stuck. In a bind.
<ompaul>  /quit is always an option
<osxdude|desktop> Not knowing how to turn off announceing the away msg to all channels.
<ompaul> join a test channel on your own
<ompaul> get out of active channels
<ompaul> that kind of behaviour is a fast track to not being on the server
<ompaul> you got muted for it - people care
<ompaul> in particular where there are over a thousand nicks
<ompaul> you are making a lot more noise to the normal interaction of most users
<ompaul> so your N2S ratio gets you the kind of attention you don't want
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|desktop> I get it now...I really do.
* ompaul wonders if Amaranth would buy me a coffee right now
<ompaul> might be cold by the time it got here :)
<ompaul> so (a) get a shorter nick
<ompaul> and if you want to know which machine you are on why not have osxdude and osxduded
<ompaul> the first one for the lappy and the other for the desktop
<nalioth> or better yet, run irssi in a screen session on your desktop and ssh into it from your laptop or phone, or anywhere else
<ompaul> now there is a clever use of technology
<ompaul> (b) tell us what to do with you
<ompaul> so we should do nothing
<ompaul> hmmm
<osxdude|desktop> I'm still thinking
<osxdude|desk> is that better?
<ompaul> it still looks too long but it is an improvement
<ompaul> but what should we do with you
<osxdude|desk> I'll let you choose
<Tm_P> nalioth: like me?
<nalioth> Tm_P: no, i despise you  :P
<Tm_P> haha
<Tm_P> 240 nalioth>or better yet, run irssi in a screen session on your desktop and ssh into it from your laptop or phone, or anywhere else
<Tm_P> that i meant
<nalioth> Tm_P: OH! that  :D
<Tm_P> not fun to copypaste with stylus btw
<ompaul> Tm_P, so no iphone for you, but then you could not run kde on it if you had it :)
<osxdude|desk> you know what the problem is?
<osxdude|desk> nobody ever cared that my name was "osxdude|desktop." nobody ever cared that I was signed in twice
<Tm_P> osxdude|desk: im signed in 3 times now
<PriceChild> osxdude|desk, until you drew too much attention to yourself over the away script
<Tm_P> that in two networks
<osxdude|desk> yeah...but the away script is fixed
<Tm_P> ompaul: why would i like to have an iphone?
<ompaul> Tm_P, you would not
<Tm_P> exactly
<ompaul> Tm_P, I read about a guy who returned his on the monday after they were released
<ompaul> and found out he was the first person by a long shot
<nalioth> the new iPods are gonna be the same as the iPhone (just no calling capability)
<Tm_P> yuk
<osxdude|desk> pricechild exactly. and now it is fixed
<Tm_P> tm-travolta.net/pics/ipaq/putty-1.jpg <-bad quality photo from t is conversation
<Tm_P> gaaah
<Tm_P> ipaq-putty-1.jpg i mean
<Tm_P> hmh, maybe I should use c&p afterall
<osxdude|desk> um hello?
<PriceChild> Hey osxdude|desk.
<osxdude|desk> i'm still banned
<Tm_P> (:
<PriceChild> osxdude|desk, One of the big things you've got to realise, is that these things on their own don't mean much, its when many users build it up together that it becomes a problem
<osxdude|desk> ahh I see.
<Tm_P> (:)
<PriceChild> *hopes that comes across as he meant it*
<ompaul> who knows
<ompaul> check his previous quits in your logs
<PriceChild> as in I hope my message came across as I meant it.
<ompaul> I think it might have
<ompaul> he had come to my notice before this
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<alindeman> Imcoming bots maybe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tomaw]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|desk> okay it's been long enough. my away script likes me now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|desk> hello? lerum| can you see me talking
<lerum|> who are you?
<osxdude|desk> that's a yes...
<osxdude|desk> You know what you should do with me? Nothing
<Tm_P> hm?
<Amaranth> ompaul: i thought just a kick would be enough to reset their buffer
<ompaul> I am trying to talk with him
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-19
<osxdude|desk> who me?
<ompaul> osxdude|desk, no
<ompaul> osxdude|desk, what are we to do with you?
<osxdude|desk> Idk, ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> osxdude|desk, at the risk of being really blatant what should we expect of you going forward?
<osxdude|desk> what do you think, ompaul?
<nixternal_> nalioth: if you get a chance, can you message me my main nick's (nixternal) IP address
<osxdude|desk> ompaul, you should expect...wait...IT WAS  STUPID AWAY SCRIPT
<ompaul> osxdude|desk, you need to do a little thinking
<nalioth> nixternal_: /msg it?
<osxdude|desk> YOU should accept that is was only an away script. It was X-chat...
<nixternal_> nalioth: sure
<osxdude|desk> x-chat's away thingy
<nalioth> hwo do you message an IP address?
<ompaul> nalioth, I think I grok what nixternal_ wants
<ompaul> nixternal_, pm
<nalioth> i've /msg'd nixternal
<ompaul> k
<ompaul> all yours
<nalioth> dunno how to get any closer to an IP
<ompaul> no comment
* ompaul does his own head in
<nixternal_> nalioth: hahaha, msg nixternal_
<nixternal_> me
<ompaul> haha
<ompaul> nixternal_, be nice
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> ohh dear I am tired
<ompaul> it is late
<nalioth> night, ompaul
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> just a mo
<osxdude|desk> ompaul, you should expect no away msgs, no spamming, no long names (which nobody cares about), and no caps
<nixternal> thanks nalioth!
<nixternal> get out of here imposter nixternal_!
<nixternal> damn comcast changed my IP and the silly dyndns broke
<ompaul> osxdude|desk, you might want to rejoin #ubuntu
<nalioth> osxdude|desk: please keep the Ubuntu CoC in mind, and enjoy #ubuntu
<ompaul> nalioth, if you have anything running on that box -tab you know what
<ompaul> you might want to move it - it is going to go down in a couple of weeks and come up with a fresh install
<ompaul> but that is not for a few weeks
<ompaul> gazzAK and his utf8
<ompaul> meh
<nalioth> ompaul: just poor old GnewSense
<ompaul> he ain't doing much
<nalioth> he's performing his function very well
<ompaul> aye
<ompaul> okay well I will talk with you before we take it down
<ompaul> it will only have to be down for about 10 minutes
<ompaul> but I will be messing about for a while getting passwords and stuf
<ompaul> in order
<ompaul> all in all it should be back up and running within 20 mins
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jdong> nalioth or other staff around to serve a kline to user anculz?
<jdong> he spammed all of the ubuntu dev channels with some rectum.whatever.com link
<jdong> nvm, looks like he magically died
<mneptok> %btlogin
<mneptok> grah
<mneptok> %login
<Burgundavia> jdong: apparently miniville and antiville are some sort of french viral site
<Burgundavia> you have a "city" at it, which grows with each click
<jdong> Burgundavia: interesting....
<jdong> Burgundavia: who names their city rectum???
<Burgundavia> somebody with serious issues
<jdong> LOL
<Burgundavia> I think the anti site is if you want to destroy somebody elses city
<jdong> interesting...
<Tm_P> bah
<Tm_P> BAH!
<mneptok> FE Jayx!
<Tm_P> nice, no hot water
<Tm_P> hilarious (=
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-ohio, vorian said:  !beryl is dead
<vorian> no
<vorian> i did not
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<mortici> can i please be tested for the dcc exploit on my router i change the port
<mortici> err changed
<Hobbsee> yep, you're fine.
<mortici> can i find more info on this exploit?
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<Hobbsee> also, if you google "netgear irc exploit" you come up with some good links
<mortici> awsome
<Hobbsee> ubot3: ping
<ubot3> pong
<ubot3> pong
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<Hobbsee> ubot3: exploit
<ubot3> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<mortici> so can i join the normal channels now?
<Hobbsee> okay then...
<Hobbsee> i'm trying to find your ban still...
<mortici> awsome thank you :)
<Hobbsee> this was from ubuntu?
<mortici> no kubuntu
<Hobbsee> ahhhh...
<mortici> :)
<Hobbsee> mortici: well, that explains why i cant find any part of you on the #ubuntu banlist, doesnt it?  :P
<Hobbsee> ban removed, thanks for your patience :)
<mortici> hahah not a problem :)
<mortici> glad you took care of me :)
<mortici> now to fix my sound problem with some assistance
<Hobbsee> good luck!
<mortici> thank you!
<mortici> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<mneptok> the ban remains on your sound card.
<Hobbsee> mneptok!
* Hobbsee hugs mneptok 
<mneptok> ARR
<Amaranth> !thanks
<Amaranth> oh, bleh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> ummm
<mneptok> +m does nossing?
* Hobbsee beats mneptok with the invalid stick
<Hobbsee> mneptok: where?
<mneptok> no need now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> what is +m of this POS network? :D
<Hobbsee> mneptok: is the channel +z?
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and were you still op'd?
<mneptok> #kubuntu is, aye
<mneptok> i was opped and could /mode
<mneptok> ./mode #kubuntu +m
<mneptok> and i watched the flood
<mneptok> (an unintentional one)
<Hobbsee> mneptok: +z, means that as an op, you will see the flodo anyway
<Hobbsee> including anyone +q'd
<Hobbsee> what i saw was this.
<Hobbsee> [15:43]  *** mneptok sets the channel mode to 'moderated'.
<Hobbsee> [15:43]  <-- pagan0ne has left this channel.
<Hobbsee> [15:43]  *** mneptok sets the channel mode to 'unmoderated'.
<mneptok> lovely
<Hobbsee> mneptok: but it means that only the people +o can see it
<Hobbsee> so it does work
<Hobbsee> if you want to black hole them where absolutely no one is there, use -z
<mneptok> 'k
<Hobbsee> which usually isnt a good idea
<Hobbsee> easier just to deop.  serves the same purpose :P
<mneptok> -z means +o+v don't see bsocked PRIVMSG to channel?
<mneptok> *blocked
<Hobbsee> hm?
<mneptok> nm. i'll play with a test channel :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<SoulPropagation> Why am I banned from #ubuntu-offtopic? I don't think I've even been in there
<Amaranth> @login
<Amaranth> arg
<elkbuntu> i think he might be banned because of a ban on eleaf
<elkbuntu> who happens to also have the name of ethan
<Amaranth> yep
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Tm_P> anyone familiar with joomla and wiki combination?
<Burgundavia> Tm_P: what sort?
<Tm_T> we need to somehow include wiki to joomla
<Burgundavia> you want a wiki in joomla?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and I'm not sure what is reasonable method
<Burgundavia> I would rather use another wiki like Mediawiki or Moin and theme them the same
<Tm_T> problem is, we like to have same authentication to joomla and to wiki, if possiblr
<Tm_T> and being separate means separate logins
<Burgundavia> you can use LDAP, although Joomla auth against ldap is a major headache
<Burgundavia> apparently Joomla 1.5 is going to be better
<Tm_T> LDAP, hum
<elkbuntu> Tm_P, there are things like mambowiki which integrates mediawiki iirc
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: and bundles own (old) mediawiki with it, IIRC
<Burgundavia> http://extensions.joomla.org/component/option,com_mtree/task,viewlink/link_id,221/Itemid,35/
<Tm_T> if I didn't totally misread
<Burgundavia> looks like 1.5.6
<elkbuntu> http://sammoffatt.com.au/jauthtools/index.php?title=Main_Page might be useful too
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: will look, thanks
<Burgundavia> don't try the last link elkbuntu used
<Burgundavia> or, at least, try it on a test joomla instance first
<Tm_T> ofcourse we'll having test environment (:
<Tm_T> with Joomla 1.5 beta and all ;)
<Tm_T> thanks, looks like we might try ldap
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *sees the first harry potter spam in debian
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth_> yay bot attack :/
<jrib> seems like he's having a little trouble
<Amaranth> let's not let him get started :)
<Amaranth> the morons are out in full force
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mc44, what the hell is she on about?
<mc44> elkbuntu: no idea
<mc44> but grr at people posting spoilers in general. :(
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i havent even read the last book yet ffs
<nalioth> spoilers?
<nalioth> where?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, harry potter spoiler link in #ubuntu
<nalioth> ban them forever!
<nalioth> :P
<mc44> nalioth: k-line pls
<PriceChild> When's the book out?
<mc44> :)
<mc44> PriceChild: 2 days or so
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, about 36hrs or something
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: saturday.
<nalioth> get in line now, so you'll be the FIRST in your neighborhood to get it!!!!!
<mc44> :)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee isnt that much of a morning person
<nalioth> Hobbsee: stores here open at midnight
<nalioth> no mornings involved
<mc44> meh, I just want to read it without some git on the internet having the pleasure of spoilering me
<Hobbsee> ahh.  i'ts 9am here
<nalioth> Hobbsee: they always open at midnight on release days for much-sought-after-cruft
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nalioth> give themselves a 9 hour head start
<PriceChild> pfft Hobbsee you're always on in the morning
* Hobbsee so doesnt want to go to bed at 5am again tonight
<PriceChild> exactly
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yes, the part before i've gone to bed.
<PriceChild> true :)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, can you think of any key combo that would conveniently kill a psycho gdm and keep it killed, so as to get to a functional tty to debug :(
<nalioth> elkbuntu: ctrl-alt-f4  > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<elkbuntu> nalioth, i forgot to mention that ctrl-alt-F# freezes the whole thing right up
<nalioth> elkbuntu: ahhh
<nalioth> you're [adjectived] 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> i guess ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work, either?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, it restarts x. not kill it off
<mc44> elkbuntu: boot into recovery mode maybe?
<nalioth> and it returns in psycho mode, elkbuntu ?
<elkbuntu> the current gutsy tribe3 compiz candidate does not agree with VIA graphics cards
<nalioth> mc44: i think she's not wanting to reboot
<mc44> ah
<elkbuntu> nalioth, it turns into this mode http://geekosophical.net/random/gutsytesting/RMOV0307.ogg
<elkbuntu> mc44, livecd dear
<mc44> oh hmm. So I shouldn't bother testing the tribe3 cd yet? :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, if you have a VIA Unichrome graphics chip. no
<elkbuntu> there's also a possible FS corruption somewhere
<elkbuntu> that affects more than just via
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, A little late but sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if you can get to a failsafe terminal
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, you cant even get to that
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, the failsafe terminal.. fails
<elkbuntu> since it is embedded into the GDM
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: what was yoru bug # again?
<elkbuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/126971
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, Boot into single user mode?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, livecd
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, You can still pass kernel parameters
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: thanks
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, even if i can boot into a failsafe terminal, i still need the gdm to run and die before i can have logs of it dying. but once it's run, i cant switch ttys
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, Install ssh
<elkbuntu> ... oh
<elkbuntu> i get you
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, do you think that would work?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: if you can ssh in, and do it that way, sure
* Hobbsee was about to do that for her other machine feisty breakage
<elkbuntu> someone feed me boot options for a singleuser
<elkbuntu> because this idea is crazy enough it might just work
<nalioth> elkbuntu: do you have 2 computers in the house?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, Just add the parameter "single"
<elkbuntu> nalioth, yes, but it would involve rebooting this one for the params. google works for those too
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i was gonna suggest you ssh in to the afflicted box
<elkbuntu> nalioth, read up please dear ;)
<ikonia> is anyone awake please
<Hobbsee> no
<Pici> I am
<Hobbsee> we're all asleep
<PriceChild> Hello ikonia?
<ikonia> PriceChild: not to worry - he left
<ikonia> apologies I'm using a temporary client and didn't see your response
<ikonia> I'm not used to this interface
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, lol are those OMGsomething bugs?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: which?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: OMGTSIF?
<Hobbsee> which bugs?
<PriceChild> what's that one stand for again?
<PriceChild> oh wait don't :P
<PriceChild> i remember
<Pici> omg this thing is frelled?
<Pici> er
<Hobbsee> no, hopefully we dont hit any more of them
<PriceChild> the ones elky is having troubles with
<Pici> gj Pici
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, omg this s*** is f***ed
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: meh, standard compiz bug, doesnt seem to effect much HW, not worth delaying the release over
<PriceChild> can i quote that as "pah, elkbuntu doesn't matter"?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: if we delayed for that, i'd also want to see this fs breakage fixed too
<Pici> I was close ;)
<Hobbsee> as that'll hit more machines
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: actually, i'ts omg the sky is falling
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, 'not much hardware' in this house is 1/3 of the machines then :
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i like mine better
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hehe, i meant globally, across ubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: hehe, yeah
* Hobbsee blames GazzaK 
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, gimme some input on my email on what we should add to the guidelines :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, well im working on what i have a chance of getting an in-road on, but the FS breakage should be dealt with imho
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i know.
<PriceChild> please :)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: if we actually *had* a fix for it, that we knew worked, then it'd be a different story
<elkbuntu> someone needs to do some hoodoo for ogra
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, well aware
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, if oli can accurately diagnose it, it will be a different story i think
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: however, the fact that it doesnt, and is fairly complex, means that we'd effectively skip tribe 3, or have to hold another block fo main freeze, etc
<Hobbsee> true
<mc44> PriceChild: why not "Retaliation is unacceptable" :P
<GazzaK> wassn't me
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu, How is it working out with single user mode ssh and all?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, but i ddo agree if there is a list of known dead hardware, it's feasible to have a nice big red 72pt 'YES WE KNOW THESE ARE B0RKED' sign with it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: heh :)
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, slowly. ssh to a livecd isnt the speediest of shell environments ;)
<Hobbsee> there's no list, unfortunately.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i didnt say it had to be complete from the beginning
<PriceChild> mc44, meh that could stop say retaliating against bot attacks by using access to ban for example
<elkbuntu> and putting the tribe out will very likely assist in diagnosis
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's what i'm thinking
<mc44> PriceChild: only if you completely redefine retaliation :P
<PriceChild> mc44, :)
<elkbuntu> hmm... what is a command to watch a log real-time? is it tail or is that just a once-off?
<Pici> elkbuntu: tail -f
<elkbuntu> Pici, thanks
<ikonia> guys please keep an eye on zepolen in #ubuntu - he was the one trolling and just being a pain earlier. He left but has come back
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, what does single user set as the password for the root user, or is there none?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: there is none.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: there is no root user, is there?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: it doesn't set one
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: actually, it's blank
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: which is also a string fo characters, which ogra knows about
<elkbuntu> nalioth, single user boot option mode
<elkbuntu> heh... didnt think to create a user until now
<elkbuntu> grrr
<Hobbsee> \o/
<elkbuntu> wtf it still wont let me in
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: ssh?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, yes. single user root doesnt have an actual password
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Just to cover all bases you have installed openssh-server?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, yes
<elkbuntu> melissa@centaur:~$ ssh root@192.168.0.3
<elkbuntu> root@192.168.0.3's password:
<elkbuntu> Permission denied, please try again.
<elkbuntu> root@192.168.0.3's password:
<elkbuntu> Permission denied, please try again.
<elkbuntu> root@192.168.0.3's password:
<elkbuntu> is kinda the problem
<Jordan_U> passwd ?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: have you set a root password?
<ikonia> if its on the network its not in single user mode
<elkbuntu> ikonia, try tell the livecd that
<mc44> elkbuntu: log in as ubuntu/ubuntu?
<ikonia> elkbuntu: boot from your normal grub menu (no cd) interupt it and root "single" after the linx kernel boot line eg: root=/dev/hda1 single
<ikonia> elkbuntu: you'll get put into single user on your current system then
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's not that simple. there is no grub on this system yet. this system only has XP on the hdd. i am trying to install gutsy, but this is not even booting the daily. i am trying to get some form of evaluation of the gdm log to find out why
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: If you want an even crazier Idea you could try enabling persistence :)
<ikonia> elkbuntu you could always just boot the livecd and mount the hard disk manually ?
<ikonia> take a look at the gdm log
<ikonia> ooh
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> ONLY has XP on it
<elkbuntu> ikonia, yes, i'm rebuilding the machine.
<ikonia> elkbuntu: where are you trying to see the gdm log
<ikonia> from the gusty install cd ?
<ikonia> or a previous install ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, as the livecd boots
<ikonia> elkbuntu ahhh got you
<ikonia> elkbuntu can you not let it boot and then drop into a terminal ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, that's the part of the gdm breakage that makes it oh so much fun. no. it locks up
<elkbuntu> why else would i be trying to see the log via ssh to a livecd. sheesh :
<ikonia> elkbuntu ahh I see
<ikonia> as you say, not simple
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I assume safe graphics mode is no help?
<mc44> elkbuntu: did try ssh with ubuntu as the user?
<elkbuntu> mc44, yes. single user mode has one user. root
<mc44> elkbuntu: passwd doesn't work?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Is there something you could do to get X to fail to start at boot instead of doing single user mode?
<ikonia> elkbuntu are you creating the cd your self or using a pre-build iso  ?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, no. there's no 'kill x' keycombo
<elkbuntu> ikonia, pre-built gutsy daily build
<ikonia> rats so you can't even add a user and re-build
<elkbuntu> ZOMG I AM IN
<ikonia> elkbuntu: how ?
<elkbuntu> i was doing the password bit wrong
<elkbuntu> since i always have to read the goddam man page to do passwd right
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I meant more along the lines of a kernel parameter that would screw something up so that x would crash when it tried to load rather than prevent it from trying
<mc44> heh
<elkbuntu> since i do it like once every 6mths
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I would loan you my card if I could, it's a guarenteed fail, won't even work with VESA :)
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, well actually, this VIA doesnt like the safe graphics mode either. but that's part of the FS b0rkage that is making this oh so more fun
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, we have 2 nice complex breakages ;)
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: If you use safe graphics mode will X fail to load?
<mc44> seems a bit silly to release the tribe then/ *coughs and runs from Hobbsee fast*
<Hobbsee> mc44: there is no good solution
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, it doesnt get as far as x actually
<Hobbsee> mc44: excluding the one about early testing.  which obviously we cant go back and do
<elkbuntu> (hint, that bit is not to do with the via)
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, if you want to see an interesting error: http://geekosophical.net/random/gutsytesting/RIMG0308.JPG
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Isn't that what you want, it will keep the GDM from loading
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, it doesnt get as far as a prompt. see the pic
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I am actually console bound trying to get X to start on the daily :)
<mc44> Hobbsee: I suppose it depends on what the point of the Tribe cds are in the first place
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, a functional tty?! WOW!!!!
<mc44> Hobbsee: if they were perfect we could release now :P
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Yes, because X never started :) I am trying to cause the same serendipitous failure for you now :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, you literally get trapped in the looping gdm, until you do something that makes the whole damn thing freeze and the only way to a sane shutdown is ctrl-alt-del
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, it was gonna happen eventually
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: out of curiosity does alt+sysrq+ ( whatever key gives you keyboard input ) let you switch to a tty?
<Jordan_U> Can't confortably google the key right now :)
<Jordan_U> Ok, I think I have it to the point where I can start X, should I run startx to bypass the GDM or try the GDM ( considering I have openssh-server installed and may be able to get some logs ) ?
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: so it seems.
<elkbuntu> anyway. i have logs now :D
<Hobbsee> yay!
<mc44> Hobbsee: I know who the target it, don't worry :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jordan_U> Well that failed miserably
<Jordan_U> So again, if I am able to get X to start should I try logging in from GDM?
<Jordan_U> So again, if I am able to get X to start should I try logging in from GDM?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: ?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, are you able to get the xorg log onto a pastebin at all?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: If I can get another machine to ssh into this one yes
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I think that is one of the things upstream can grab also
<elkbuntu> what is the hurdle to that atm?
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Installing fglrx and convincing my friend to let me borrow his laptop :)
<Jordan_U> So should I try it? How likely am I to have the same problem with gdm and how importand is getting the logs?
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, well, if i can see the logs, i can maybe suggest a way to get it at least bootable
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Trying now...
<elkbuntu> i have a few ATIs myself. im not exactly a newbie to their issues
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: gdm doesn't seem to be doing anything, I ran sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and so far nothing has happened
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, get me a copy of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: OK, I'll try
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, if you cant manage a ssh gig. try installing apache and cping it to /var/www/ and giving me a url
<elkbuntu> wtf? pitti nicked off too? :(
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: I think that what I have so far is just going to show you my VESA driver problem
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, probably. let me decide
<Jordan_U> I am saving things to a flash drive so anything you want me to get / try before I reboot?
<elkbuntu> not at this point
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: X / GDM has started !
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, how did you do that?!
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: installed ati drivers and started gdm, gnome-session is started also :)
<Jordan_U> I am going to try to pastebin / connect from X
<elkbuntu> imagine that
<elkbuntu> i suspect the problem with the vesa was certain modules enabled, btw
<Jordan_U> elkbuntu: Just so you know the VESA problem also exists for me in Edgy / Feisty
<Jordan_U_X> Hi :)
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, ati cant cope with it's own drivers half the time, let alone those for something else :
<elkbuntu> brb, need nicotine after the ssh-to-livecd trauma
<Jordan_U_X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30454/
<Jordan_U_X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30455/ ( Xorg.0.log.old )
<elkbuntu> ok, i'll look in a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jrib> heh, their random text managed to hilight me
<mc44> there was enough of it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-20
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> spam in #ubuntu
<jrib> ompaul: yeah, I know :)
<ompaul> jrib, k
<jrib> 56k atm
<thoreauputic> ompaul: hello there :)
<ompaul> thoreauputic,
<ompaul> hi there
<thoreauputic> ompaul: my first appearance for some time in the IRC world
<ompaul> and I catch you
<ompaul> ikonia, (from LFS) please meet thoreauputic :-)
<ikonia> hello
<thoreauputic> hello
<thoreauputic>  //me used to practically live here, but took a break ;)
<ikonia> I think I remember you actually
<thoreauputic> ikonia: yeah, I'm unforgettable ( kidding)
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<thoreauputic> ... some would prefer to forget me though ...
<thoreauputic> ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> for that mostly
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> aargh just in time ompaul - I just did a /cs k on you
<thoreauputic> :)
<ikonia> next time be faster
<thoreauputic> ikonia: world's slowest typist
<Amaranth> why do i not have op here? :)
<ompaul> you have voice
<ompaul> try to op yourself
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: I don't either - ompaul did it
<thoreauputic> my access level is too low for -ops apparently :)
<ikonia> he's god around here
<ompaul> I deny that and smite ikonia :)
<ikonia> ;)
<Amaranth> i'm a god to millions ;)
<ikonia> see you in hell
<ompaul> thats my boy :0
* thoreauputic hands ompaul a couple of thunderbots
<thoreauputic> no that isn't a typo
<Amaranth> thunderubotu?
<ompaul> No Amaranth it is the irc version of a thunderbold
<ompaul> doh
<ompaul> bolt
* thoreauputic does a " export DEITY=ompaul "
<ompaul> hehe
<mneptok> mmmm ... thunderbutt ....
* thoreauputic larts mneptok for poor taste
<thoreauputic> ;-)
* thoreauputic does an apt-get remove --purge mneptok
<ompaul> thoreauputic, the purge might not have been needed, there are no config files he is always the same - and non dare edit
<thoreauputic> hahah
<thoreauputic> nice one
<thoreauputic> package mneptok is not available but is referred to by another package
<ompaul> haha
<thoreauputic> ..perhaps you are using the unstable version
<ompaul> thoreauputic, you got that from the canonical list?
<ompaul> mneptok, this is kinda nuts
<thoreauputic> ah, mneptok must be non-free
<ompaul> ahh no he is not proprietary he is ......
<ompaul> lets stop before
<ompaul> we go further than we should, which is prolly back at the start of this
<nalioth> thoreauputic: are you new here? Welcome!
<thoreauputic> nalioth: help! My Linux Doesn't Work (tm)
<thoreauputic> hello nalioth :)
<nalioth> where have you been?
<mc44> thoreauputic: Have You Tried Rebooting? (tm)
<thoreauputic> nalioth: trying to cobble together a live CD without X as a tutorial for CLI newbies
<thoreauputic> mc44: I think I just need to retry and reinstall ;)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: ah. just remember the sleeves fasten in back
<thoreauputic> nalioth: that whooshing sound is your comment sailing over my head
<nalioth> thoreauputic: the pretty white jackets
<ompaul> thoreauputic, he fears for your sanity
<thoreauputic> moi?
<PriceChild> #ubuntu <sevilnatas> PriceChild, Can we make love?
<PriceChild> wtf
<thoreauputic> too late I fear
<mc44> PriceChild: quick, grab the opportunity! :)
<ompaul> okay people exhaustion has gotten the better of me
<ompaul> catch you again sooner or later
<poningru> thoreauputic: whatsup dude?
<poningru> thoreauputic: I would go with something like a debian live cd
<poningru> there are many floating around
<thoreauputic> poningru: I have made a CD with bootcd - it works mostly
<poningru> whats wrong then?
<nalioth> poningru: doesn't it have <gasp> X on it?
<nalioth> thoreauputic: is after an X-less environment
<thoreauputic> poningru: tried casper, make-live etc but got kernel panics
<poningru> nalioth: what does?
<poningru> not the official live cd
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I have iy working - it needs a lot of polishing though
<poningru> I'm talking about debian based
<nalioth> poningru: i thought you were talking about the  sid livecd that just popped up
<thoreauputic> poningru: I know about that - there are several ways
<thoreauputic> poningru: I used a chroot + bootcd
<thoreauputic> but bootcd is a bit inflexible
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> oops
<thoreauputic> poningru: the idea is kind of retro - I want a CD that uses only tty + framebuffer
<thoreauputic> to familiarise people with the cpabilities f the command line
<thoreauputic> *capabilities
<thoreauputic> plus some surprises like a picture viewer ( fbi), mplayer for video etc
<thoreauputic> ... as I said, it works. I'm currenly rewriting the scripts for the demo and tutorials
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic_]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic_> well that was ... interesting. managed to kick the power cord on my way out of the room...
<nalioth> you're supposed to blame it on the cat
<thoreauputic_> nalioth: sadly, no cat to blame it on
* thoreauputic_ can't have a pony, but a cat would do
<nalioth> offer a virtual cat to the gods of blame
<thoreauputic_> is this a cat as in "catastrophe" ?
<nalioth> if it unplugs your computer, it could be
<thoreauputic_> ... which is what i thought had happened for a moment
<thoreauputic_> ie. a catastrophe
* thoreauputic_ checks if his 42 tabs will be resurrected in Firefox
<thoreauputic> gutsy tribe 3 torrent is humming along nicely :)
<PriceChild> thought volli was about to start spamming spoilers for a second then...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Urbandale> um... i was banned from #ubuntu
<Urbandale> and ive never been on that channel
<Urbandale> can someone tell me why?
<nalioth> i'm looking, Urbandale
<Urbandale> thank you
<nalioth> Urbandale: what message are you getting?
<Urbandale>  #ubuntu You're banned from that channel
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> i don't see any bans against you
<Urbandale> lol, thats what i thought
<nalioth> let me look again
<Urbandale> ok, thanks
<crdlb>  #ubuntu 	*!*@*.desm.qwest.net
<crdlb> that's quite broad O_O
<Urbandale> what do u mean?
<nalioth> Urbandale: means it bans EVERYone from your isp
<Urbandale> wow
<Urbandale> um
<Urbandale> thats extreme
<Urbandale> a bit much, yes?
<nalioth> i don't know why it was set so, Urbandale.  might have been a persistent troll
<nalioth> it's lifted
<nalioth> enjoy #ubuntu  :)
<Urbandale> thank you guys
<mneptok> nalioth: not from the ISP. only that region.
<mneptok> (Qwest is *massive*)
<nalioth> mneptok: yes, well it's still quite broad
<Urbandale> nod
<mneptok> nalioth: not really. Des Moines isn't *that* big. :)
<Urbandale> was the ban only is des moines?
<Urbandale> in*
<nalioth> Urbandale: probably the whole state
<mneptok> Urbandale: yeah, it was placed against Qworst's DSM uplink
<mneptok> nalioth: careful. if you put Des Moines, Davenport, and Ames people in a big basket, there could be bloodshed ;)
<Urbandale> lol
<Vorian> hmm
<nalioth> mneptok: i've been there several times
<Urbandale> only if you said they were all the same
<mneptok> nalioth: yeah, i drove through last year.
<Urbandale> its boring over here
<nalioth> the amish folk in the north are pretty cool
* mneptok has seen The Typical Iowa (i.e. what you can see from I-80) ;)
<nalioth> mneptok: nothing to see from there
<nalioth> i drove trucks through there all the time
<nalioth> all over iowa
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> thoreauputic: ...
<thoreauputic> Amaranth: ?
<thoreauputic> just making an observation
<Amaranth> don't be an ass
<thoreauputic> hahah
* thoreauputic smites Amaranth with the jawbone of an ass
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, being an ass? surely no
<thoreauputic> elkbuntu: It's my usual mode I fear ;p
<elkbuntu> thoreauputic, :
<thoreauputic> ... stubborn as a mule, too
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<jsestri2> Would anyone know why I would get the error: #ubuntu unable to join channel (address is banned)?
<Burgundavia> likely somebody else who used your addy got banned
<jsestri2> ok...Can I get my address unbanned?
<crdlb> jsestri2, change your realname
<Tm_P> awww
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: pong
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: i just noticed your release announcement on distrowatch.com :) .... just kinda strange to see a name up on there of someone i am familar with :)
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: did you take over ubuntu release management?
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: oh, did i make it to distro watch too?
<Hobbsee> maxamillion: i did for tribe 3, yes
<Hobbsee> unsure what's happening after that
<maxamillion> awesome!
<maxamillion> oh well... gongrats
<Hobbsee> thanks
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: http://distrowatch.com/ <--- you're on there :)
<Hobbsee> i'd like to for the rest, but we'll see...
<Hobbsee> rock on!  they even spelt my name right!
<maxamillion> :D
<Hobbsee> sigh @ #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yay for nalioth's auto-kill script
<maxamillion> ?
* maxamillion doesn't lurk there 
<Hobbsee> exploit
<maxamillion> i don't have ops there and its generally scrolling too quickly to be very managable in a 80x25 terminal window
<maxamillion> Hobbsee: ahhh, ok
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: do people usually misspell your name?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: yeah.  shirish often does, and there are a couple of others
<Hobbsee> they seem to like using sarah hobbsee, sarah hobsee, sarah hobbess...
<Hobbsee> no idea *how*
<jdong> According to irssi it's spelled "Flying spaghetti monster"
<Amaranth> heh
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Amaranth> btw, the release announcement someone made on planet ubuntu is really annoying :/
* jdong noticed shirish hasn't brought in any flaming torches or pitchforks to the forum council yet....
<Amaranth> says to report all graphical bugs to compiz
<Hobbsee> i should change it to "She Who Must Be Obeyed"
<jdong> I'm actually slightly shocked
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: doesnt it say that in the annoucement?
<Hobbsee> jdong: haha
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: If it does I'm gonna get stabby
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: then perhaps you should complain before it's published...seeing as that's been in the last 2, at least.
<jdong> Hobbsee: he sent the council and the CC an e-mail basically saying he thinks he might have possibly found 2 bugs.... and he doesn't like the rank bean icons. hence, vbulletin is closed source crap and we should switch to phpbb2.....
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> that sounds just like him
<jdong> yep :)
<Amaranth> dude he emailed the _doc list_
<Amaranth> like ubuntu-doc has anything to do with the forums
<Hobbsee> he emails the LP list about bugs in ubuntu...
<jdong> Amaranth: I saw that too, when the doc list didn't work he CC'ed all of Ubuntu's governance :)
<Hobbsee> plus every development list around...
<jdong> LOL
<Amaranth> is ubuntu-devel-discuss still crazy nuts?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> well, it's still moderated
<Amaranth> it is?
<Hobbsee> it's not so bad
<Hobbsee> for spam, yes
<Hobbsee> there's still rules it has to follow
<Amaranth> also, how do i get access to ubuntu-devel?
<Amaranth> i seem to remember you handling this stuff :)
<jdong> neato!! Xgl + parent server DPMS = hardlock
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i think the nvidia driver causes my second core to flips out
<Amaranth> and i know it breaks my suspend
* Amaranth kicks nvidia
<jdong> Amaranth: lol hey hey it's better than yesterday's flgrx release
<Amaranth> i doubt it
<jdong> Amaranth: there's this HUGE EFFING WATERMARK that says "FOR AMD INTERNAL USE ONLY
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: the irc channel?
<jdong> lol
<Amaranth> with the 100 series driver powertop reports 28000-80000 wakeups per second with no source unless i disable the second core
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: no, the mailing list
<Hobbsee> oy, mneptok, you around?
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: as in, moderating it?  ask cjwatson
<Amaranth> eh? no no
<Amaranth> i don't have enough time for all that
<Amaranth> i want to be able to post to it
<Hobbsee> oh, right.
<Hobbsee> post, and someone will approve it, if it's any good, and follows the guidelins
<Amaranth> right but that takes days
<Amaranth> how do i get on the whitelist? :)
<Hobbsee> get MOTU
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelModeration
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i do nothing for motu
<Amaranth> all my stuff is main
<Hobbsee> or core dev, but MOTU is a step in that
<Hobbsee> but to be on the white list, you hvae to be in ~ubuntu-dev
<Amaranth> well, that sucks
<Amaranth> i have to go out of my way doing motu stuff just to post on a mailing list to discuss core-dev stuff
<Hobbsee> not really - people have demonstrated that they're not responsible with it.  look at teh bot control
<Hobbsee> well...
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: they are looking for more moderators of it.  if they find some, then it'll be more effective
<Amaranth> does core-dev stuff apply toward getting accepted as motu? :)
<Hobbsee> sure
<Amaranth> i should apply, i guess
<Amaranth> some compiz stuff is going to be in universe
<Amaranth> and timevault
<Amaranth> jdong: should have left it on :)
<jdong> Amaranth: I'm really serious about making it permanent....
<jdong> he says another word, and it WILL be permanent
<Amaranth> there he goes
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: you can also ask to be in the whitelist
<jdong> alright, paladine challenging Amaranth in #ubuntuforums is really getting on my nerves
<jdong> I am going to remove him for 48 hours if he doesn't stop; 3 warnings already
<jdong> (just a heads up)
<Burgundavia> had to see the action for myself :)
<jdong> thanks guys
<jdong> hopefully he shuts up after he sees the big guys (and gals) with machine guns come in :)
* Hobbsee wondres if this stuff is the same as last time
<jdong> oh boy
<Amaranth> It more or less is
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> it was kinda random
<jdong> paladine linked me to some picture of a retarded guy and said it was me.
<jdong> and that's roughly how it started....
<jdong> serves me right for not going to bed at 2AM :D
<Amaranth> dude he would be so gone 6 months ago if i was still an op
<jdong> alright, it seems like he's behaving now that he sees that nobody's on his side
<jdong> thanks guys :)
<Burgundavia> nothing like a good flash mob
<jdong> haha, you said it :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> Tm_P: welcome back from the other side
<Tm_P> tack tack
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cristian_> garci
<cristian_> ola
<nixternal> hrmm
<Hobbsee> if eagles... comes and bitches, dont undo the bans
<Hobbsee> he's disrupting the channels, due to his absolute idiocy
<SpamSlayer> Who do I talk to if I am banned from #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> SpamSlayer: seems that it's due to your nick
<SpamSlayer> Oh, alright, I was like: "what did I do?" when I saw the message
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> a lot of people use spam* as their nicknames, to go and spam the channels
<nalioth> SpamSlayer: you can thank the several thousand bots all named spamXXXX for it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<geem> yeah i got banned too
<geem> overnight apparently
<geem> from #ubuntu
<geem> while i was asleep i guess
<geem> any help here?
<PriceChild> *looks at bantracker*
<geem> :)
<jdong> PriceChild: are you hiding from #uf? :)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: please watch SomePerson in #ubuntu+1.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, ok
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: they either a) shouldnt be there, due to being clueless, or b) are a troll.
<PriceChild> jdong, i just haven't spoken... didn't understand what was going on and will look in a min
<PriceChild> geem, hmm...
<jdong> ah, didn't see your nick
<Hobbsee> and seeing as that's a development releaes channel....they have no reason to be there
<geem> ubunut
<jdong> turns out I'm blind in addition to retarded
<geem> sorry
<jdong> AAH LP IS OFFLINE
<jdong> I... I don't know what to do with my life!
<Hobbsee> jdong: refresh it.
<jdong> whew it's back up
<jdong> that was close!
<Hobbsee> jdong: it's on crack too, giving out that message.  bug has been filed
<PriceChild> geem, you spammed the same message, an ftp server, user and password several times.
<PriceChild> jdong, what're you doing in here?
<PriceChild> ubunut, ^
<jdong> PriceChild: mmm? hanging out with my _best buddies_ :)
* PriceChild huggles jdong 
<Hobbsee> ubunut: funnily enough, i dont think that ban will be getting undone today...
<Tm_P> hum
<ubunut> i did
<Tm_P> humhum
<ubunut> i don't remeber but i may have been asking a question pertaining to it
<ubunut> sorriez
<PriceChild> ubunut, I suggest you /part for a while...
<ubunut> i am not there
<ubunut> u mean form here?
<ompaul> jdong, what powers you have refreshing life
<ubunut> from
<PriceChild> I did.
<Pici> hmm.
<Pici> !ftp
<ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> what the heck is ubunut?
<PriceChild> jdong, troll it seems...
<Hobbsee> a troll.
<jdong> lovely
<jdong> ha there's an open port on every major service on that thing...
<jdong> holy crap I woudln't even open up that many ports setting up a honeypot!
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30593/
<jdong> fascinating
<jdong> nice username.
<nalioth> jdong: so nice, it got him an express invitation to join us here
<jdong> nalioth: it's where the party's at :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> lovely.  potter spoiling trolls
<PriceChild> there was a couple yesterday
<Amaranth> They haven't spoiled anything :)
<Amaranth> stupid bot
<PriceChild> I would perhaps half believe them if they didn't say dobby died... that just ruins it
<Amaranth> i've been randomly going around saying '!ftp' and it keeps popping up
<Amaranth> PriceChild: no comment :)
<jdong> HARRY DIES
<PriceChild> Amaranth, what pops up?
* jdong ducks
* PriceChild sets ban on jdong*!*@*
<Amaranth> PriceChild: the ftp thing
<jdong> lol the /. article on potter was tagged with a bunch of *dies$
<jdong> Amaranth: ha really?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I'm confused.... you say !ftp and the factoid appears? :s
<Amaranth> yes
<jdong> !ftp
<PriceChild> jdong, not in here
<Amaranth> they got rid of it here
<jdong> ubotu has an ftp factoid
<jdong> a valid one...
<PriceChild> Amaranth, I'm still confused... ?
<jdong> that lists ftp clients
<jdong> you mean the spammer's ftp account?
<Amaranth> <Amaranth> !ftp
<Amaranth> <geem> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<jdong> 07-20 17:33 wireless-19-51:~% sudo nmap -vv -O -sV meklort.isa-geek.com
<jdong> ^^ that guy?
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ohh geem
<Amaranth> sure
<PriceChild> jdong, yes
<jdong> ah
<Amaranth> not always called geem
<PriceChild> Amaranth, is he still online in places?
* jdong smells klines
<Amaranth> <Pici> !ftp
<Amaranth> <ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<Amaranth> PriceChild: i just randomly say it in channels
<jdong> what the heck is ubunut doing??
<PriceChild> Amaranth, ah k
<Amaranth> geem is not in any channels i am but is online
<PriceChild> argh he's changed his channel
<PriceChild> s/channel/hostmask/
<PriceChild> dyamic ips grr :)
<Amaranth> he does often
<PriceChild> wait no... my /who is just defective
<Amaranth> i'm honestly starting to think it's a virus of some sort
<jdong> geem is still online...
<Amaranth> i've banned a couple of them with different hostmasks
<PriceChild> I went to the web page and saw some 7z's but cba to figure out how to open them
<jdong> PriceChild: hmm
<jdong> PriceChild: I'll take a look at those
<Amaranth> !info p7zip
<PriceChild> fileroller didn't do them so i gave up for another time 8-)
<jdong> his user/pass don'g work
<Amaranth> yeah
<jdong> 530 Login incorrect.
<jdong> I pastebinnned his nmap earlier
<jdong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30593/
<jdong> rosbe is the ReactOS build environment
<Amaranth> err, he has a router?
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> it's running behind a linux router
<Amaranth> sure does have a lot of open ports on that router
<Amaranth> ooh and an ircd
<jdong> no kidding
<jdong> I'm tempted to DDOS him
<Amaranth> bet he has some clonebots or something on there
<Amaranth> no no
<Amaranth> you're an op, you can't be doing things like that
<Amaranth> was bad enough the last time
<Amaranth> plus wouldn't you get in trouble with your school?
<jdong> Amaranth: I haven't said where :)
<jdong> and I'd like a few copies of RosBE
<jdong> it puzzles the crap outta me why he's spamming an FTP that doesn't work
<jdong> it could be a virus, but that's really hard to believe
<jdong> that a virus would forward 10 ports and set up a dyndns.org
<PriceChild> lots of people just joining saying hi.... odd
<jdong> FYI -- whatever he is running on port 23, MIT exit routers are blocking
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-21
<alindeman> Expect more attacks
<alindeman> I'm trying to quell them before they make it to channels
<nalioth> lovely
<jdong> is it party time?
<nalioth> clone swarms now trumpeting potter details
<nalioth> or not, but still being troublesome
<mc44> jrib: see Grigory's last part message too
<jdong> GRR WTF
<jdong> someone posted a sudo worm on UbuntuForums.org
<jdong> GRR
<jrib> mc44: how nice
<mc44> jdong: a worm!? on leenux?!
<jdong> mc44: sudo phish
<nalioth> mc44: it's not funny
<mc44> nalioth: i've just never seen one before
<nalioth> mc44: it's called "social engineering"
<mc44> ooh
<mc44> that kind
<nalioth> mc44: it's not a linux worm, it's a user psychology worm
<jdong> yeah, phishing worm...
<jdong> ah, ok, jailed and user PM'ed...
<jdong> back to dinner
<jdong> does ircnick "derekson_" ring a bell with anyone?
<nalioth> nope
<jdong> interesting
<jdong> mmkay I'll play with him for a bit longer then
<jdong> wtf little bugger is !ops-ing for someone to kick him....
<jdong> meh if hey says so...
<Tm_P> hu?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> The IRC council reserves the right to remove idlers from the channel <--- cool :D
<effie_jayx> that last line makes me not "idle"
<effie_jayx> :D
<PriceChild> hehe wonder what brought about that line *looks at logs*
<jenda> effie_jayx: you've been idle for over 5 minutes...
<jenda> you're exposing yourself to grave dangers :)
* PriceChild roars
<effie_jayx> no no no please nooo
<effie_jayx> jenda,  besides LongPointyStick  is sleeping...
* effie_jayx hides
<jenda> :)
<elkbuntu> actually, LongPointyStick is at work
<effie_jayx> well that's better :D
<effie_jayx> I just hope I don't get a delayed DOOM (tm)
<PriceChild> LongPointyStick, never sleeps
<stefg> some user kos is trolling in #ubuntu, asking for Suse-cd's . People are inexperienced enough to fall for the bait, so 'i'd vot for a kick
<PriceChild> grr he asked again after i told him not to...
<stefg> he's a troll
<PriceChild> *deals with it*
<PriceChild> he's spamming #suse and #opensuse-chat with it too
<jenda> elkbuntu: it's hard for us to estimate when aussies do what - all we know is that it's always waaay off from what we'd expect :)
* jenda runs and dodges
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> she's a supermarket gopher. she gets stuck with stupid shifts
<jenda> yikes
<PriceChild> I wish I could be a supermarket gopher :(
<PriceChild> no-one wants to employ me :(
<jenda> PriceChild: I would consider employing you if I hadn't already hired tsmithe ;)
<PriceChild> fire him! :P
<jenda> But it's a no-good job anyway ;)
<jenda> hehe
<PriceChild> I'm sure i'll find something
<PriceChild> I've got lots lined up for this time next year....
<elkbuntu> someone needs to give me a damn job too
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, give me the job of finding you a job
<PriceChild> we all end up happy?
<elkbuntu> ok. it pays $0.
<PriceChild> is travel included thoguh?
<elkbuntu> unfortunately no.
<PriceChild> Hey harrisony, can I help?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stefg> spammer IxBrad[AFK]  needs a ban
<Hobbsee> done
<GazzaK> mc44 needs a ban too
* LongPointyStick pokes around
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
* jdong was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by LongPointyStick (DOOM!!!)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> MikeRotch just joined #ubuntu :s
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jenda> PriceChild: hahah :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> *is talking to metbsd...*
<Jordan_U> Troll in #Ubuntu
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, already dealt with
<Jordan_U> Yup, saw that, thank you
<elkbuntu> Jordan_U, if you see an op talking while there's a troll around, there's no need to divert our attnetions to here
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* GazzaK tickles Seveas 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<jenda> tsmithe!
<tsmithe> aha jenda
<jenda> oops, wrong channel, let's move to #ubuntuforums :)
<GazzaK> jenda, 
* jdong smacks GazzaK for unicode
* jdong switches to a UTF-8 terminal font 
<jenda> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jdong> guys ubunut is back
<jdong> llook in -motu
<jdong> !ftp factoid...
<PriceChild> grr
<jdong> can't we block the last octet of him?
<jdong> I doubt he can switch his octect that quickly
<PriceChild> Hobbsee's the only one online in the channel and she's asleep...
<PriceChild> oh wait she has no access anyway
<PriceChild> jdong, poke jenda :)
<jdong> jenda jenda jenda!
<jdong> lol
<GazzaK> can I poke him?
<jdong> GazzaK: not in the backports though
<GazzaK> lol
* ubot3 blocks jdongs last octet
<jdong> haha
<jdong> that's futile unless you block 18.0.0.0/8 :D
<jenda> hmm?
<jenda> jdong, PriceChild
<jdong> jenda: block ubunut by any means necessary
<jdong> 16:33 < jdong> !ftp
<jdong> 16:33 < ubunut> ftp://meklort.isa-geek.com user:star + pass:star
<jdong> 16:33 < ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror,  !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jdong> 16:33 < jdong> the fsck...
<jenda> what's he doing?
<jdong> it's the same spambot from yesterday
<jenda> oh
<jenda> ok
<jdong> also goes by geem
<PriceChild> jdong, he's not a bot
<jdong> PriceChild: he's not much of a human either
<jdong> PriceChild: he responds to !ftp instantly...
<jdong> identically each time
<jdong> so at least it's a human-bot android hybrid
<PriceChild> he has a script loaded in his client
<jenda> I believe it's called a cyborg ;)
<nalioth> has he/it spoken in -motu, jdong PriceChild ?
<jdong> 15:52 < geem> those bastards
<jdong> something like that :)
<nalioth> has he/it talked in the last few minutes?
<PriceChild> nalioth, jdong's !ftp triggered it. He was around yesterday, went into +1 after it was mentioned here, trolled, then didn't take it too well when we wouldn't unban immediately from #ubuntu after that.
<nalioth> right
<GazzaK> send him to me, i'll sort him out
<jdong> GazzaK: he's not into backports either.
<GazzaK> meh
<nalioth> GazzaK: i can show you where he went
<nalioth> <EG>
<PriceChild> jdong, !
<jdong> I love you too :)
<nalioth> y'all let me know if ubunut comes back
<jdong> ure thing
<PriceChild> Anyone around wanting to help suggest what to add to the irc operator guidelines? (Re: message on ubuntu-irc list)
<nalioth> i think the guidelines are fine
<PriceChild> I know, and so do I... but the CC are not going to budge on this.
<nalioth> i think that harsher penalties need to be asessed on 'those who take things into their own hands'
<nalioth> adding stuff like they want to the above, belittles those of us with sense
<PriceChild> I think the reason the guidelines didn't work/go into effect last time because there was no governance structure, not because they were defective.
<PriceChild> I tried summing up the existing guidelines, including operator & coc, quoting to explain how they should ward against "nasty" behaviour but they're not having it... they need something in these guidelines to be happy and give a +1
<nalioth> i don't think what they're wanting belongs on the guidelines
<nalioth> because it is already there
<PriceChild> That's my opinion too.
<PriceChild> With all due respect, these point all refer to existing guidelines.
<PriceChild> The only reason we're having this discussion is because a previous
<PriceChild> incident involving Ubuntu IRCops has demonstrated that the existing
<PriceChild> guidelines, de facto, are not sufficient.
<PriceChild> - james troup
<nalioth> is he ever on irc, PriceChild ?
<PriceChild> elmo
<PriceChild> lots
<PriceChild> he's away atm
<PriceChild> mark then seconded the reply an hour later
<nalioth> perhaps we should have a discussion with him
<PriceChild> I suppose that could be a lot more productive than me trying to sum up all our thoughts in slow emails
<PriceChild> writing these emails i've been very anxious, hoping that I am putting across what "we" think.
<PriceChild> (anyone else around with thoughts?)
<mc44> you could put "Dont do anything Seveas wouldn't" in the guidelines, but that probably wouldn't help :D
<PriceChild> (anyone else around [minus mc44]  with thoughts?)
<mc44> :P
<PriceChild> I should have started poking whilst elkbuntu was still awake, will keep poking tomorrow morning over thoughts, and where's Ljl been :S
<harrisony> morning all, anything real interesting i missed last night? any killer bots attack, ##windows was flodded last night. Any of that carry over here
<PriceChild> nalioth, Do you want me to try to get hold of elmo and sort out a little meeting for us to discuss then?
<PriceChild> (us being whoever's interested in participating)
<nalioth> PriceChild: if you like
<nalioth> poke seveas
<PriceChild> hmmm i must've missed him signing off
<PriceChild> is he back for good or was that just another quick hi?
<PriceChild> I think I remember him saying he was flying off somewhere... anyway will poke elmo
#ubuntu-ops 2007-07-22
<nalioth> ikonia: can you let it go in #ubuntu
<ikonia> sure, just shut him up
<ikonia> nalioth: just tell him this is ubuntu support - its not fair to ask us to support other distro's because he can't be bothered to wait in mandriva
<ikonia> can someone get a grip on abstrakt in #ubuntu posting random utube links and general trash chatter
<ikonia> nalioth: thanks
<ikonia> nalioth: his response in a pm "abstrakt> fine fuck you too"
<ikonia> no idea where that came from
<Tm_P> ha
<ikonia> I hadn't even pm'd him so I don't know where the "you too" came from
<ikonia> should have just been "fine, fuck you"
<jdong> ikonia: don't feel bad -- I got one of those forum PM's for removing POC exploit code...
<ikonia> I feel fine actually
<ikonia> one less idiot in the channel, I can take an insult if it makes it better
<nalioth> he'll be back
<nalioth> not sure for how long, though
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> he smelt of "thorn in the side"
<jdong> :)
<jdong> lol just had a person walk out on me when I was explaining something to him.
<jdong> hmph *angrily stomps out to dinner*
<ikonia> jdong: where ?
<jdong> #ubuntuforums
<jdong> not important channel
<ikonia> jdong: are you also jtong ?
<jdong> nope
<jdong> I'm jdong :)
<jdong> and a number of other mysterious names too
<jdong> but none resembling jdong
<ikonia> someone in ubuntu called jtong
<jdong> that's not me then :)
<jdong_> WTF who changed my irssi.conf?
<jdong_> GRR
<jdong_> is this what it says under jdong too??
<jdong_> nope...
<jdong_> grr
<jdong> ok, time to lock my computer more.
<Tm_P> hah
<Tm_P> it was me
<jdong> :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Could use some help in #ubnutu
<Flannel> er, you know.  Greatmetal
<BirthdayHobbsee> !staff
<BirthdayHobbsee> i wish we could block all notices to a channel..
<elkbuntu> nalioth, jenda, SportChick, alindeman, seanw, tomaw, rob1
<nalioth> BirthdayHobbsee: the dcc sender was klined
<BirthdayHobbsee> nalioth: great
<nalioth> didn't get any other ctcps from anyone else
<Pie-rate> why was i banned for typing !ops when the channel was under attack?
<nalioth> sayers is non exploitable
<Pie-rate> what?
<BirthdayHobbsee> nalioth: does what Pie-rate said actually trigger the exploit?
<nalioth> BirthdayHobbsee: no, it does not.
<Pie-rate> uhh, i have no clue what's going on, but i was banned for no reason.
<BirthdayHobbsee> darn, so i missed
<nalioth> Pie-rate: you should not paste things that don't make sense to you (that you receive as ctcps)
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: my apologies.  but please do not paste that string.
<Pie-rate> ...
<Pie-rate> you mean "sendkeylogger?"
<Pie-rate> or whatever
<nalioth> Pie-rate: yes, please don't do taht
<Pie-rate> can you at least read the whole message and realize that it was going on before i said that?
<elkbuntu> Pie-rate, it's only out of pure luck that nalioth's auto-kline script didnt k-line you
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: you assume that it only happened once.  you are wrong, in this assumption.
<nalioth> Pie-rate: unfortunately, asking questions with certain strings in them, is as harmful as actually having evil intentions
<Pie-rate> umm... ok, but i didn't do anything wrong, and why is that? can't you figure out where exactly the actual attacks are coming from and stop them that way?
<nalioth> Pie-rate: the attacker was taken care of
<nalioth> please don't paste strange things into large channels any more
<elkbuntu> Pie-rate, we err on the side of 'better safe than sorry' when it comes to getting problems out of the channels
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: depending on what you paste, *you* become another attacker.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: whether by accident or intentional
<Pie-rate> BirthdayHobbsee: no, i become the guy in the hostage situation who yells "RUN" and causes the attackers to start shooting, if you would like an analogy.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: if you write the string that causes another exploit, *you are the attacker*
<nalioth> i don't think analogies are necessary
<nalioth> Pie-rate: you are unbanned in #ubuntu, and thanks for your patience
<Pie-rate> umm, the string itself is not an exploit, whatever ircbot is triggered by it is.
<nalioth> Pie-rate: /msg ubotu exploit
<nalioth> it's not a bot
<Pie-rate> if i'm understanding correctly
<BirthdayHobbsee> if you want an analogy, whether you have accidently set the house on fire, or deliberately, the house is still set on fire, and you have to deal with the consequences of the burnt house.
<nalioth> it's a whole lot of poeples routers
<Pie-rate> BirthdayHobbsee: yet, your insurance will pay for one and not the other. strange how the world works, isn't it?
<BirthdayHobbsee> however, i really dont see the point of arguing this, as you do not understand about the exploit
<Pie-rate> ok, i'm guessing you mean their routers have been attacked and they're triggered by an IRC message?
<BirthdayHobbsee> and when you are more educated on it, you'll likely understand.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: every time you run that string correctly, you throw a whole bunch of people with effected routers off the network.
<BirthdayHobbsee> Pie-rate: the fact that yours was in quotes may have been what stopped it.  i'm not sure
<Pie-rate> "invalid DDC commands"
<Amaranth> no, just that string in general
<Amaranth> in a message to the channel, a private message, dcc, ctcp, etc
<BirthdayHobbsee> Amaranth: the dcc*send is an invalid dcc command
<Amaranth> yeah, they do that too
<BirthdayHobbsee> but that string is slightly different from the standard dcc*send, and has a different payload
<Pie-rate> what string exactly are you referring to? you may /msg it to me if you wish, clearly i am not affected by this exploit.
<BirthdayHobbsee> whihc is why the huge drops
<Pie-rate> because i'm still not convinced i said anything that would cause that.
<nalioth> Pie-rate: we'd rather not
<nalioth> Pie-rate: i am a network staff member, and i deal with this idiocy every day
<nalioth> Pie-rate: take my word for it, a simple line of text does it.
<Amaranth> bug in the routers
<Pie-rate> i did not say the word DDC, i did not say the word SEND.
<elkbuntu> in the NAT of the routers, iirc, Amaranth
<nalioth> Pie-rate: there are other strings
<BirthdayHobbsee> s/effected/affected/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<BirthdayHobbsee> yay, a on.nimp.org person...
<Elite101> help i am banned
<Elite101> dont know what to say
<Elite101> help please
<Elite101> anyone??
<elkbuntu> Elite101, you probably got hit by the d c c exploit
<Elite101> whats that?
<elkbuntu> what channel did you end up in when you tried to join #ubuntu?
<Elite101> or someone hitt me to a ban?
<Elite101> #kubuntu
<Elite101> ohh nothing
<Elite101> the freenode page
<Elite101> it sayed i was banned at the bottom
<elkbuntu> ah then it wasnt the exploit
<Elite101> what is the d c c exploit?
<stdin> ahh, posting an on.nimp.org link, 3 times
<Elite101> so someone banned me?
<Elite101> so thats bad?
<elkbuntu> you were the link spammer?
<Elite101> i didnt mean to adverstise the site or anything someone hackedinto my pc
<Elite101> yeah to tell them the proper link i put .com instead of org and said it one last time
<Elite101> but then boom i got banned
<Elite101> but someone hacked the html on that website for me so i cant view it but i get anotherr thing and its really bad
<Elite101> so i told on of the ppl ther if they can help me biovore or something
<elkbuntu> Elite101, that site isnt hacked, it's a site that uses exploits in browsers
<Elite101> i was just a little shokup /yes it is
<Elite101> for
<Elite101> im taking any chances on clicking on it
<Elite101> i did it three times
<stdin> some nasty JS in that thing
<Elite101> its supposed to be a gamming website for psp the ppl over at #psp-programmer told me  they steal ppl's code from there work and hack there svn so i sayed who is it
<Elite101> and the person was test300
<Elite101> 30*
<BirthdayHobbsee> is there any legitimate reason to link spam?
<BirthdayHobbsee> especially when it's a known bad link?
<Elite101> so they gave me the website but it wasnt the real website it was the hacked html the did it and its saved so that i only i can see it my friend see's the page fine
<Elite101> im sorry for what i have done but u wouldnt belive what came up it scared me till i almost felt like i was going to have a heart attack
<Elite101> and it froze my computer and something in KDE crashed
<Elite101> the webpages just kept comming up over and over and the screen would go all over the place so i couldnt hit the exit button
<Elite101> and it was very scary they laughed in the channel
<Elite101> and i even tried typing it in by hand in the konqueror browser but it still came up some how
<Elite101> but i just wanna be unbanned and  i am sorry for what i have done and it wont happen again...
<Elite101> i never am like this at all just that this juust really shoke me up
<elkbuntu> Elite101, next time it happens, kill the browser from the command line
<Elite101> okay its still at the html thing they hacked i dont know how they did it
<Elite101> i cant view that website i am petrafied
<Elite101> thats what i did from the taskbar thing but the next time it popped up and it keep on making the sound of another browser appearign and KDE crashed so i had to push the power buton
<Elite101> i can view the website on another computer or do a whole system re-install? i will not check out that website again on this ip or this user
<Elite101> can i be unbanned now?
<Elite101> elkbuntu, you said  that site isnt hacked, it's a site that uses exploits in browsers whats that mean? my friend is on the same site same url and its normal? is it normal for you?
<stdin> any browser with JavaScript enabled will be exploited by that site
<BirthdayHobbsee> removed.   if you paste that again though....i wont be putting it down to user error.
<Elite101> okay so its like a hacking website?
<stdin> it a website that you should just not go to, ever
<elkbuntu> Elite101, no, it's a stupid scriptkiddie prank site
<Elite101> can someone hack that website back so it safe?
<Elite101> okay i never heard of it
<Elite101> but it works on my friends pc?
<Elite101> did u get a normal website thou like of psp? or the cow thing?
<elkbuntu> your friend probably has javascript disabled
<BirthdayHobbsee> uh, none of us were stupid enough to visit it, knowing what it does...
<Elite101> okay..but he said his outlook is going funny
<Elite101> it works fine on someone elses computer just not mine (dont take the rish thou)
<stdin> the site is bad, don't go there. EndOfMessage
<Elite101> how do u know its a script kiddie prank because the ppl that did it dont own the site? they steal stuff like C++ codes from that guys work
<Elite101> okay
<Elite101> i wont
<Elite101> ever
<Elite101> i did think it was a bad site but now i learend my lesson lol
<Elite101> so if i turned off javascript the site should be fine or no althou im not going to try just wondering
<BirthdayHobbsee> what do you even want the site for?
<BirthdayHobbsee> the website's whole *purpose* is to exploit machines like that..
<stdin> Elite101: there is nothing on the site, it's all just exploits etc
<stdin> Elite101: if someone sent you there, they sent you there knowing that it'll be bad for you
<Elite101> psp stuff
<Elite101> so there is no psp stuff on there
<Elite101> okay
<Elite101> but my friend was downloading the stuff of it like psp apps and games etc?? is that just all fake
<Elite101> my friend is running windows xp
<Elite101> exploits for psp like in firmware hacking..
<Elite101> thought so
<Elite101> but its weird how its only on my machine
<Elite101> im now clear of that website now thou
<Elite101> so now that, thats over am i free to go to #kubuntu
<Elite101> ..
<elkbuntu> Elite101, you have been for 10 minutes already, since  BirthdayHobbsee> removed.   if you paste that again though....i wont be putting it down to user error.
<Juki> hello
<Juki> <DCC SEND from Greatmetal [0.0.0.0 port 0] : startkeylogger [0B bytes]  requested in channel #ubuntu>
<Juki> Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)>
<Juki> Greatmetal (n=greatmet@ip68-230-78-163.ph.ph.cox.net)
<elkbuntu> Juki, please never ever repeat exploit lines, or you'll end up banned like the exploiter
<Tm_P> :p
<Tm_P> funny kids
<Tm_P> howdy elkbuntu
<Juki> kk, point taken
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I think this is a different time to when I asked yesterday... is anyone around who would like to comment on what the CC wants added to the guidelines? (Re: ubuntu-irc ML)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<poningru> there is an -irc ml?
<elkbuntu> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> buenas :D
<Pici> hola
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> argh why does my network drop and lag right before an attack
<nalioth> Amaranth: didn't you see me?
<Amaranth> no :P
<Pici> he showed up a split second before I !opsed
<nalioth> having quite a lot of spam attacks on the network today
<ikonia> does the ubuntu code of conduct apply to #ubuntu-offtopic too ?
<PriceChild> yes
<ikonia> thank you
<jenda> ikonia: as a good community member, the code of conduct applies to you when talking to people on the street ;)
* jenda hides
<ikonia> jenda: to be fair thats actually a reasonable comment
<jenda> hehe
<PriceChild> Grr what's wrong with my router now
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you cant go wiping the CoC on every slightly rude thing someone does, or it loses it's effect
<ikonia> I agree
<jenda> PriceChild: perhaps it has trouble parsing reasonable comments? :)
<ikonia> but someone basiclly trolling to a sensible question
<ikonia> and saying "I just say this to annoy you" is against the spirit
<jenda> ikonia: that's totally against the 'be respectful' clause, innit
<ikonia> I think so
<ikonia> hence why I queried it
<ikonia> I took an off-topic question to #off-topic to not ruin the #ubuntu support channel
<ikonia> and I get smart arsed comments back
<ikonia> with an intent to proke an argument
<ikonia> which worked
<ikonia> admitidly I should rise above it
<jenda> whee, if it ain't Mr. kbrooks
<elkbuntu> ikonia, bringing up the CoC to spite him was in fact very similar to what he did to you, and i think we both know that 'eye for an eye' usually ends up ugly
<ikonia> I didn't bring it up to spite him
<ikonia> I brought it up to ask him to abide by it
<ikonia> telling me not to be offended because its "offtopic" is suggesting that you can say what you want because its -offtopic - which is not the case
<ikonia> I try to abide by the coc at all times when dealing with ubuntu as I signed up to the charter.
<PriceChild> Anyway thanks for getting our attention of the situation.
<ikonia> PriceChild: apologies, it wasn't a request for help, more a clarification
<ikonia> he's still in there being facious now
<PriceChild> Yes we are aware.
<PriceChild> We are watching.
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he's merely hyped up with excitement of hearing Mark speak. dont take it too much to heart?
<ikonia> thats a weak excuse
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it's not an excuse. im merely saying rise above the immaturity and dont lower yourself to the point of bickering with him because he's not worth it
<ikonia> understood, I said I should have risen above it
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  ping
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  hey elky
<elkbuntu> hola effie_jayx :)
<PriceChild> Hi effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> PriceChild,  could I talk to you for a sec... forum matters
<elkbuntu> effie_jayx, mi venezolano hermano, como estas?
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  muy bien chica del muy abajo
<elkbuntu> :)
* elkbuntu hugs effie_jayx, and goes off to sleep-land
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  duerme bien
<nalioth> night, elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<superm1> Hi guys, we wanted to set up a redirect from #ubuntu-live to #ubuntulive, could someone help?
<nalioth> superm1: do you own both channels?
<nalioth> superm1: or just #ubuntu-live?
<superm1> nalioth, I don't believe either of them are "owned"
<superm1> they were just started today
<superm1> for the conference
<superm1> this next 5 days
<nalioth> bear with me, superm1 there are major t-storms in my area right now, and it's playing havoc with my connection
<superm1> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> superm1: why do you want it to forward from #ubuntu-live to #ubuntulive ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<superm1> nalioth, yes
<Amaranth> nalioth: because the event is #ubuntulive
<superm1> thx nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Pricey> Hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey Pricey
<Daviey> OPS: keep an eye out for  c0rnd0g [i=lance@cpepool1-81.bayoucable.com] 
<PriceChild> Daviey, where do i know that nick from?
<PriceChild> he spammed/trolled -uk right?
<Daviey> PriceChild: he trolled in here a few months ago
<Daviey> PriceChild: yeah.. earlier on..
<PriceChild> gotcha
<Daviey> but he's done it in a few #ubuntu* chans now
<rob> Daviey, like, just now?
<Daviey> Not right now, no
<rob> okay
<Daviey> but google & bantraq turned up a few times
<Daviey> I'm heading to bed soon, so wanted to pass it on
<PriceChild> rob, 19:45 utc+1 today was his incident in -uk
<rob> okay, well if he hits multiple channels or becomes a rather big problem, let me know
<rob> channel bans should sort him out for now
<PriceChild> yup
<Daviey> rob: for what it's worth, i've filled an abuse report with his ISP :)
<rob> heh
<Daviey> school trollidays eh?
<rob> just got home from night shift :)
* rob will probably hit the hay soon though
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-14
<Myrtti> !web2.0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web2.0
<Myrtti> !web2.0-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Welcome to - http://zombo.com/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<SebNaitsabes> I was banned from the Ubuntu channel over 24 hours ago for going off topic and ignoring warnings.  I was meant to come back after 24 hours  to talk about the ban  and I guess get unbanned, well here I am quite a lot of hours after 24 hours.
<SebNaitsabes> no one here at the moment it seems hum
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> roight.
 * Myrtti pokes bazhang 
<SebNaitsabes> who is away?
<Myrtti> currently yes
<Myrtti> and so should I be too - tis quite late for me to be awake even when my sleeping rhythm is on London timezone
<Myrtti> (I just love xkcd)
<Myrtti> so - I'll leave you to ponder this issue over as I have to try to live in my physical Helsinki timezone
<SebNaitsabes> well
<SebNaitsabes> England is only 2 hours behind Finland
<SebNaitsabes> and what's xkcd?
<nalioth> SebNaitsabes: WHAT?
<nalioth> go ask Uncle Google
<Myrtti> http://xkcd.com/448/
<Myrtti> that is *SO* my life.
<SebNaitsabes> no mods here
<SebNaitsabes> tonight it seems/
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<Pici> SebNaitsabes: They're around, just not the one that banned you
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<SebNaitsabes> ,but another op could unbann me?
<Pici> Technically, yes, but not according to our policies
<SebNaitsabes> well that's a bit silly then since what if someone is banned and the mod dies for some reason
<Pici> I'm sure we'll think of something
<SebNaitsabes> the mode that banned  someone all of a sudden dies yeah
<SebNaitsabes> your not  a mod Pici?
<nickrud> Pici is a bot, or so I hear
<SebNaitsabes> must be a very cleverly programmed bot then
<SebNaitsabes> since it seemed I was talking to a real person
<SebNaitsabes> :d
<nickrud> SebNaitsabes you should probably part for now, bazhang usually shows up in a couple hours
<SebNaitsabes> well I a may not be here then or about to go to bed or something
<SebNaitsabes> however if he sees this convo it's all logged etc after all I guess
<SebNaitsabes> maybe when I try next time I am unbanned?
<nickrud> SebNaitsabes possibly, bazhang is pretty good about maintaining bans
<SebNaitsabes> mainting in that context? as in unbanning or banning?
<Seeker`> SebNaitsabe: As in clearing them when he feels they need to be cleared
<SebNaitsabes> oh right I see
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<Seeker`> SebNaitsabes: Please take note of the message about idling in the topic
<SebNaitsabes> why does it matter if I leave the channel open?
<SebNaitsabes> whilst not saying anything?
<Seeker`> This channel is for asking channel operators questions, it helps us work out who still needs help etc.
<SebNaitsabes> well
<SebNaitsabes> I am still not unbanned
<SebNaitsabes> so  maybe to that
<SebNaitsabes> however the mod that banned me is not about so
<Seeker`> bazhang will have been hilighted, so he should see that you have been here when he returns
<SebNaitsabes> hilighted????
<SebNaitsabes> meaning?
<Seeker`> his client will have made the text a different colour or something to show that someone has said his nickname
<SebNaitsabes> ah ha
<SebNaitsabes> and then look at this
<SebNaitsabes> right
<SebNaitsabes> yes this should be open on his client what I put etc?
<Seeker`> hm?
<SebNaitsabes> chat logs?
<SebNaitsabes> or just open channel
<Seeker`> he is in this channel, so his client will be recording it
<SebNaitsabes> yep
<SebNaitsabes> that's what I meant
<SebNaitsabes> in the mean time,  well  I am done here really for now I guess,  and so you want me to part?
<Seeker`> please
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<SebNaitsabes> bye
<bazhang> heh. just missed him
<SebNaitsabes> thanks for the unbann
<SebNaitsabes> that was the server telling me you had un bann,  so I didn't need to be in this channel
<SebNaitsabes> ?
<SebNaitsabes> maybe should have private messaged that instead of joining here again
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you are free to rejoin #ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> I did
<bazhang> okay then :)
<SebNaitsabes> that was a server/freenode message saying you unbanned?
<bazhang> that was a /notice from me
<SebNaitsabes> can I send something like that to someone else?  or is that just a mod thing?
<bazhang> anyone can do it
<SebNaitsabes> I mean it wasn't in a channel or private message channel
<SebNaitsabes> what so it's just like /notice message name?
<bazhang> well its /notice nickname message
<SebNaitsabes> ok thanks
<bazhang> np
<SebNaitsabes> well i'll part again then since yeah
<bazhang> better part before nick-rud sees you idling :)
<SebNaitsabes> nick-rud????
<SebNaitsabes> oh right
<bazhang> just a joke
<SebNaitsabes> another mod ?
<bazhang> yep
<SebNaitsabes> ok yeah bye
<SebNaitsabes> thanks again  I think I lerant my lesson now though
 * nickrud slaps bazhang upside his head
<bazhang> ouch!
<bazhang> run seb
<SebNaitsabes> plus it would be longer if there was a next time I guess?
<nickrud>  /kick bazhang
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, you know where to chat now; no need for a *next time* :)
<SebNaitsabes>      #ubuntu-ops  You need to be a channel operator to kick  nickrud :d
<nickrud> SebNaitsabes ;P
 * nickrud lurks for SebNaitsabes in #ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> got some impatent bob in there
<SebNaitsabes> wanting Samba help it seems
<SebNaitsabes> asking the same thing 3 or 4 times
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, if there is nothing else, then please read the /topic
<SebNaitsabes> yeah
<SebNaitsabes> bye
<Seeker`> bazhang o/
<bazhang> Seeker`, :)
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> only *three* irssis anymore
<kuuneito> (and this one has been running more or less online since 2003, it running on my first shell account using which I learnt the basic commands of Linux and irssi)
<jpds> Oh, lobsters.
<Myrtti> once upon a time it was called a tamagotchi.
<Myrtti> http://www.deathmonkey.org/about/honda-monkey.html ♥ crazy finns
<jpds> Wow, that's some distance.
<ubottu> In ubottu, cody-somerville said: !newpackage is <reply> To get a package into Ubuntu, please file a bug in Launchpad and make sure it has the tag needs-packaging. For full details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<jpds> Already means something else.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-motu, cody-somerville said: !newpackages is <alias> newpackage
<Myrtti> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Myrtti> Pici: I love you
<jpds> jussio1: Heavy, he was going to /part. :(
<jussio1> jpds: so he said...
<Tm_T> morning kids
<jussio1> jpds: He was an out and out troll...
<jpds> morning Tm_T
<jpds> jussio1: Yep.
<Myrtti> who what where
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it wasn't me
<Myrtti> mustamakkara ♥
<ikonia> how should I handle hellop: in #ubuntu he's broke his debian box, keeps trying to get support, when directed to #debian multiple times he claims he's now done the same break on his ubuntu box. I think he's time wasting because debian kicked him out ?
<elkbuntu> most likely
<ikonia> got him into #debian on a pm and his issue is now resolved
<ikonia> sorted
<elkbuntu> heh
<ikonia> how sad, his issue wasn't solved as he was telling the channel a pack of lies
<Myrtti> how predictable
<ikonia> dissapointing
<elkbuntu> ikonia, a user, of our channel, lying? impossible, i say!
<jussio1> rofl
<jussi01> hrm... [11:21:24] --> Alb3rts (i=alberts@fuck.you.pay.me.shellium.org) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> lovely
<ikonia> why are they all coming in from #debian today
<jussi01> ikonia: dont you know monday is cleanout day :P
<ikonia> clearly
<ikonia> dmesg in #ubuntu
<jussi01> ikonia: the guy that wanted to be on the operator team?
<ikonia> yup
<jussi01> right....
<ikonia> 256ram on xubuntu,running open office, doom etc wonders why it's slow, and an onboard video card with 64meg of ram taken from system ram
<ikonia> I'm sure he's just a troll
<ikonia> posts dead links from "his" domain into the channel
<ikonia> his laptops not spec'd for #xubuntu, so he is going to run the heavier ubuntu ??
<elkbuntu> heh, logic precedes some people, m'dear
<ikonia> this is the guy who run the linux channel for years ??
<Seeker`> lo
<ikonia> howdy
<elkbuntu> could well be
<elkbuntu> although, he's not here so it's probably not
<elkbuntu> i wonder when our audit ends
<ikonia> he mentioned he has great news from the public response ??
 * Seeker` wonders what is going on
<ikonia> 11:27 < dmseg> ikonia: nice to see you again i have great news for the public  response , acual task related performance
<Pici> What does that mean?
 * Seeker` is confuddled :(
<ikonia> Pici: the response is good.....how can you not understand that
<ikonia> Seeker`: no more/less than everyone else
<ikonia> Pici: ;)
<Seeker`> who is dmesg? are they causing trouble somewhere or something?
<Pici> Hes the guy who keeps coming in here asking to be made an operator
<ikonia> he's a guy who's auditing #ubuntu/#ubuntu-ops/ubuntu in general (I don't know which)
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, you haven't had your daily requirement of hallucinogen yet today?
<bazhang> our auditor in chief
<Seeker`> auditing in what sense?
<ikonia> who knows
<ikonia> but the response from the public is good
<Pici> :D
<bazhang> still awaiting his final report
<Seeker`> I'm assuming that it is a self-assigned job title
<bazhang> oddly, yes.
<Seeker`> what is he auditing?
<ikonia> who knows
<ikonia> but the response from the public is good
<bazhang> our performance here.
<Seeker`> the frequency of letters?
<Seeker`> the level of cats in the conversation?
<ikonia> don't look a gift hourse in the moouth....
<ikonia> mouth
<Seeker`> I like how you corrected "moouth" but didn't correct "hourse"
<elkbuntu> ooh, we're rated on feline content?
<elkbuntu> must scour icanhas
<ikonia> I have a cat on my lap now, do I get bonus ?
<Seeker`> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/06/27/funny-pictures-to-be-louder-than-the-carpet/
<Seeker`> ikonia: Yes, you now have the skill of "+1 typing like a cat is walking over your keyboard"
<jpds> http://www.kitti.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/failed-please-die.jpg
<Seeker`> jpds: :(
<jpds> Seeker`: Actually I just felt like randomly posting that.
<Seeker`> hmm, randomness doesn't go down well in audits
<Seeker`> unless you are auditing the output of a RNG
<jpds> Gah, how does one force server notices to go to the (msgs) window in irssi...
<elkbuntu> http://failblog.org/
<Pici> Myrtti: I had to laugh, betwixt (mm, a good word) all the cursing hilights in my away log was a message from you from in here.. although I'm not sure what to make of it.
<genii> Hi, just a thought to perhaps add the torrent urls of linuxtracker.org for the current versions of ubuntu to the end of the !download factoid
<jussi01> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<genii> It says to use torrents but then no direct link is made there, etc
<jussi01> genii: the torrents ore on the download page iirc
<genii> jussi01: The ubuntu ones, yes. The kubuntu ones aren't
<jussi01> genii: ok, we will have a think about it - we aim to keep the factoids as short as possible and that one already is pretty long.
<genii> Thanks
 * jussi01 likes genii - he is a helpful guy :)
 * jpds lives genii - he gives out lots of e-coffee
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> wonderful
<Myrtti> dizzyness might've gone away
<Myrtti> was getting a bit desperate
<jussi01> !yay | Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti: Glad you made it! :-)
<Myrtti> I feel a bit arbitrary still
<Myrtti> but hey, what can you expect, I'm a Linux geekette - my existance is a subject to faith, not facts. I can be undone just by not believing.
 * Pici belives in Myrtti 
<elkbuntu> ok, how does "siccness (n=siccness@CPE-58-161-100-25.nsw.bigpond.net.au) has joined #ubuntu-au-chat" not match "*!siccness@*nsw.bigpond.net.au"
<pleia2> needs to be *!*siccness@*nsw.bigpond.net.au
<Pici> elkbuntu: Because *!siccness does not match *!n=siccness
<elkbuntu> damn
 * elkbuntu kicks wgrant
<elkbuntu> btw, this is the second ban evasion from this idiot
<elkbuntu> not that that matters anymore
<Pici> Its hard to justify ban evasion if the ban was set incorrectly.
<elkbuntu> Pici, it is if he's shedding his cloak as well to get in
<Pici> elkbuntu: Oh yes, indeed.
<elkbuntu> there's now three bans on him in the channel, only one poorly set
<Myrtti> Pici: nice ♥
<seanw> ♥
<seanw> aww how sweet
<jpds> ?
<Pici> Odd. I've been getting queries out of the blue from people asking for me to help them with something or other...
<bazhang> halp!
<Myrtti> bazhang: oddly, that combined with Pici's comment, just flashes an image of Austin Powers doing "This is me in a nutshell"
<bazhang> Myrtti, hahahaha
<Myrtti> help, I'm trapped in a factoid factory!
<Myrtti> help, this is me in a nutshell!
 * Myrtti giggles
<Pici> Hehe :D
<Myrtti> Pici: have a cookie
<Pici> Woo!
 * Pici munches
<Myrtti> hmph
 * Pici breaks off a piece of the cookie and offers to Myrtti 
<bazhang> !halp
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !-halp
<ubottu> halp is <alias> help - added by Pici on 2008-02-12 20:42:27
<Myrtti> I should clean this place up so I can bake those oatmeal cookies - I bet its not only PriceChild who wants them, I'll have to whack Mez and Dave2 on their fingers too
<bazhang> oh, used to be funnier
<Tm_T> Myrtti: cookies?! me wanna!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: you weren't at the EMEA meeting - I downright bribed PriceChild with cookies :-P
<Tm_T> :(
<Pici> Cookies?! Now I'm even more sad that I'm on this side of the ocean.
<Tm_T> I'm never in meetings
<Dave2> Myrtti: I shall have to bring FINGER GUARDS.
<Myrtti> and my purty blue eyes blinking will unarm you anytime
 * Dave2 also has blue eyes, provides immunity
<Myrtti> though someone just commented to my latest picture that I look like I'm ready to kill
<Pici> Is that good or bad?
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2661406990/
<Myrtti> *shrug*
 * Myrtti yawns
<ikonia> heads up on an audit
<Hobbsee> sigh
<ikonia> that attitude youget you past the audit with flying colours
<Hobbsee> i'm sure he should have publically posted in here where he'd put the public audit.
<gnomefreak> whats all this talk about audits that i have been hearing for a week?
<Pici> gnomefreak: We're auditing you
<ikonia> he has failed
<gnomefreak> good ;)
<Myrtti> ooooh, rain
<Tm_T> not here, shame
<Myrtti> might explain why I'm still dizzy though
<Tm_T> but I got my Openmoko Freerunner
 * jussi01 feels glad tuhina is getting better, but still somewhat worried about him
<Myrtti> he is? great!
 * Myrtti hugs jussi01 
<Myrtti> what was wrong in the first place?
<jussi01> Myrtti: he has some necrosis in his leg, but the vet is hopeful it will regenerate.
<Myrtti> spontaneous?
<jussi01> Myrtti: He got some hair/fluff/string wrapped around his leg, and it got all swelled up.
<Myrtti> yeah, that's what I thought too
<jussi01> I couldnt get it off as he was protecting his leg
<Tm_T> jussi01: argh, not nice
<Tm_T> jussi01: hopefully he'll recover fully
<jussi01> Tm_T: yes, hopefully, although there is a small change he will end up a 3 legged hedgie :/ :(
 * Myrtti larts jussi01 for a typo
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're becoming Finnish
<Myrtti> oh wait
<Myrtti> we knew that already ;-)
<jussi01> ROFL
<Myrtti> Myrtti the language Eva Braun \o/
<Myrtti> (note the off the hand way of avoiding the usage of n-word)
 * jussi01 is cooking pytti pannu
 * Myrtti larts jussi for a typo
<Myrtti> FAIL!
 * Myrtti growls, slouches back in her couch
<jussi01> Myrtti: shutup or ill remove you :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: let me have my little moments of consolation on this ongoing, now >36hrs long hangover
<ikonia> is ubottu meant to be in loco channels ?
<Myrtti> not really no, but I know some of the most mischevious ones having admin rights have made him join
<Myrtti> ikonia: whys asking?
<jussi01> loco channels should have loco bots IMHO
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> just saw it in ubuntu-ir was curious
<Myrtti> should I rename ubott2 to lobottu? ;-)
<Tm_T> lobottomy
<Myrtti> ooooooh
<ikonia> genus
<ikonia> genius
<Myrtti> SUITS YOU SIR
<Myrtti> lubottumy
<Myrtti> omg
<Tm_T> :p
<jussi01> oh stop already...
<Myrtti> that has... my in the end
<Myrtti> it would be --- soo--- APPROPRIATE
<Tm_T> tummy
<Myrtti> :-O
 * Myrtti is flabbergasted
<Myrtti> omgomg
 * Myrtti frets
 * jussi01 has another bot called fail-bot
<Tm_T> o     k
<Tm_T> jussi01: the one kicking me out all the time? ;)
<jussi01> Tm_T: you are nowhere it is...
<Tm_T> oh, good
<gnomefreak> were laying kick the Tm_T?
 * jussi01 rolls his eyes at ballsac
<Tm_T> jussi01: aww, lovely pal we have
<jussi01> Lets have a chat...
<ubottu> In ubottu, Seveas said: medibuntu =~ s/$/ - it is currently offline due to load issues/
<Myrtti> ho hum
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> Myrtti: The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Myrtti> !medibuntu ~= s/$/ - it is currently offline due to load issues/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !medibuntu > Seveas
<ubottu> Seveas, please see my private message
 * nalioth looks around
 * Myrtti covers nalioths eyes with her pink fluffy mittens
<Myrtti> also, *facepalm*
<nalioth> is it mitten weather?
<Myrtti> almost
<nalioth> must be nice
<Myrtti> beats heatwaves in my opinion
<Myrtti> rather wear mittens than run around stark nekkid.
<Myrtti> ok, time for that old classic again
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> dear lord the amount of HUMAN STUPIDITY in this UNIVERSE
<jussi01> *hugs*
<nalioth> Myrtti: be happy you don't live in Texas - it never gets cold
<Pici> And lots of stupid people
<Myrtti> nalioth: having spent 3 months in southern california, I think I know approximately how idiotic one can get
<Myrtti> but yeah, Texas would be hell
<Myrtti> I had a heated discussion with my now brother-in-law about NRA and the US firearms legistlature then...
<Myrtti> note: was 16 at the time.
<Myrtti> ... this world needs more people who speak BLOODY OXFORD ENGLISH.
<Myrtti> or can atleast cut down the damned leetspeek
 * Myrtti makes strangling gestures
<gnomefreak> seveas is back?
 * gnomefreak misses so much during day light hours
<jpds> gnomefreak: at givin support, yes.
<gnomefreak> oh ok not as op
<Myrtti> oh I'm so lovely tonight
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (baconnessie)
<jussi01> hrm
<gnomefreak> i cant find anything about that
<jussi01> think thats a bot?
<gnomefreak> he didnt do anything wrong
<jpds> Hmm
<gnomefreak> didnt check
<gnomefreak> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<jpds> "CTCP VERSION reply from ~baconnessie: mIRC32 v5.7 K.Mardam-Bey"
<Pici> Hes a bit trigger happy
 * gnomefreak still didnt see if it was a bot since he went from aptitude to drives so i figured it was person
<Pici> It was typing pretty fast
<gnomefreak> bots dont type
<Pici> Or maybe all these problems only happen when Seveas is around ;)
<Myrtti> sssshhhh
<gnomefreak> and i know people that can type very fast
<Myrtti> not that fast
<Pici> Two sentence length replies in the same second?
<nalioth> it was a bot
<nalioth> a well trained one
<Myrtti> chicken ceasar salad ♥
<gnomefreak> are people really that annoying or just him :(
<gnomefreak> im gone befor ei really get pissed
 * Myrtti headdesks at #xubuntu
<Pici> Whys that?
<Myrtti> he wants to edit his menu. Ok, xfce app for it sucks, but he has to curse and whine and ...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> GNOME IS SO MUCH BETTER!
<Myrtti> XFCE IS THE ¤%&/
<Myrtti> 21:22 < blake_> i wish xfce "just worked" like gnome
<Myrtti> 21:22  * blake_ sighs
<Myrtti> 21:22 < th0r> like windows
<ubottu> Pici called the ops in #kubuntu (Roflocopter)
<Pici> ...
<Pici> jpds: thanks
 * jpds squashs.
<jpds> Firefox has prevent 192 popups.
<Pici> I have that site on my hilights, as suggested by na-lioth
<jpds> Scary.
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/27330/
<jpds> Myrtti: Why are you -@`: ?
<Myrtti> http://irssi.org/themefiles/roses.png
<Myrtti> because
<jpds> Ah.
 * jpds favours the blue.theme
<Myrtti> I roll my own ♥
<Myrtti> (and if you knew Finnish, you'd appreciate the dualicity of that screenshot :-DDDDDD)
<Pici> neat
<Myrtti> 21:35  blake_> Myrtti: im waiting for the day when linux desktop is as stable as windows
<Myrtti> HO HUM
<Myrtti> ompaul: would you lend me that polishing rag and brass polishing powder, I think my halo is a bit spotty
<Myrtti> needs to be cleaned
<ompaul> Myrtti, you have my emp athy
 * ompaul grasps at the last pun 
 * Pici throws rotten vegetables at ompaul 
<Pici> boo
<ompaul> why thank you
<Pici> Its for your compost
<ompaul> grown you own
 * ompaul bans self from irc
<jussi01> Pici: back to your factory...
 * Myrtti starts to rub her halo clean
<Myrtti> *squeak* *squeak*
<ompaul> I should get off irc and do some work
 * ompaul thinks about this for a few mins
<ompaul> more
<ompaul> catch ye all some other day
 * Pici sets up his ompaul traps
<Myrtti> missed
 * PriceChild eyes Myrtti suspiciously
<Pici> How was work?
<PriceChild> 'orientation', it'll get more fun soon
<Myrtti> PriceChild: please tell me having an exotic alcoholic beverage would serve as a substitute for baked oatmeal cookies?
<PriceChild> Myrtti: what's happenned to the baked oatmeal cookies?!
<PriceChild> What did you do to them? :O
<Myrtti> PriceChild: haven't baked them yet, still remains to be seen if I have time to bake
<Myrtti> I'll try to have time, but just in case
<PriceChild> I'm sure we could come to some sort of arrangement.
<Myrtti> jolly good.
<jussi01> Myrtti: ME want cookies!
<Pici> He'll make you an offer you can't refuse.
<Myrtti> since I bought three bottles of salmiakki koskenkorva and two minibottles of cloudberry liqueur already
<Myrtti> jussi01: you're not going to LRL, or are you?
<jussi01> cloudberry liquor nom nom...
<jussi01> Myrtti: no... but I may be near you soon....
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'll bake you cookies allright, but not for this weekend, mmmkay
<Pici> s/nom/glug/g
<Myrtti> hhmmm.
<Myrtti> jussi01: they're 0.5dl bottles :-D
<Myrtti> just enough to pour over few vanilla ice cream scoops
<Myrtti> which is the only way I know to digest that overly sweet stuff.
<Pici> cleans up the drool
<Pici> er, /me
<Myrtti> should I take a pic?
<Myrtti> I think I might.
<jussi01> yes!
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2668815664/
<Pici> 15:06:52 <Caemyr> hiya
<Pici> 15:06:57 <Caemyr> i have a small request
<Pici> 15:07:15 <Caemyr> [21:04:42] * Joins: arenax (n=arenax@87.120.231.7)
<Pici> 15:07:24 <Caemyr> [21:05:51] <arenax> LINUX FOR EVERRRR DIE WINDOWS DIE
<Pici> 15:07:26 <Caemyr> so
<Pici> 15:07:39 <Caemyr> could you please keep your trolls possibly caged and locked up?
<Pici> 15:07:51 <Caemyr> so they dont wander around, flaming other channels?
<Pici> 15:08:00 <Caemyr> its really bad for nettiquette
<Myrtti> er?
<Pici> ubottu: tell me about paste
<ubottu> Pici, please see my private message
<PriceChild> he's in #ubuntu... is that the only connection?
<Pici> PriceChild: Looks like it
<Myrtti> so, we should now be babysitting each and everyone of the ... umpteenththousand users of #u ?
<Myrtti> I'll get me coat
<PriceChild> Pici: who is caemyr? reactos person?
<Myrtti> this wasn't the career I planned
<Pici> PriceChild: He said he was from ##windows
<Myrtti> should Caemyr be asked to join here?
<jussi01> yes
<Pici> I would think so
<Caemyr> hiya
<Caemyr> [21:05:51] <arenax> LINUX FOR EVERRRR DIE WINDOWS DIE
<Caemyr> [21:10:50] <arenax> i don't think soo because if i want to use ... photoshop i can use it with wine
<Caemyr> [21:11:05] <arenax> linux doesn't have viruses for now
<Caemyr> [21:11:19] <arenax> you are in big mistake
<Caemyr> could someone talk to his senses?
<PriceChild> Hey Doji, how can we help you?
<Caemyr> its not the first time arenax is trolling on #windows
<Caemyr> thank you in advance
<Pici> Caemyr: Can the ##windows ops not do anything about it?
<Caemyr> Pici: they are rarely at the keyboard
<Myrtti> Caemyr: but we cannot babysit all the...
 * Myrtti checks
<PriceChild> Caemyr: i'm not sure why you've come to us. Is there anything we can do that you couldn't?
<Myrtti> 1355 users of #ubuntu
<Caemyr> and we really prefer not to ban anyone if its not really necessary
<Myrtti> Caemyr: well, I'd ban him on sight if he really is a problem
<Caemyr> i hoped that this could be avoided
<Caemyr> a word of warning on his prv could do wonders
<Myrtti> again, you think we telling him to stop trolling at ##windows would change a thing?
<Myrtti> as opposed to you telling him to stop?
<Caemyr> Myrtti: even if not, it would be a nice gesture
<Caemyr> yeah
<PriceChild> Again... not sure what on earth we have to do with this? Why couldn't you PM him?
<Caemyr> i think it would have a bigger impact
<Caemyr> PriceChild: he is one of yours
 * Myrtti takes the said person in pm, though fails to see the point
<Myrtti> awwwww
<PriceChild> Caemyr: 'one of yours'?
<Myrtti> I feel so cuddly and warm now
<Caemyr> not the windows person
<Caemyr> for sure
<Myrtti> mother of 1355 ♥
<Pici> 'One of ours'? Hes said 3 lines in my multi-day scrollback
<Caemyr> Myrtti: something like that
<Caemyr> Pici: the issue is still what he does on other channels
<Caemyr> ok nvm, i stated my request
<Caemyr> i wont be bothering you any longer
<Caemyr> see ya
<Myrtti> and THERE HE GOES!
 * Myrtti facedesks
 * jpds wonders what happened.
<Myrtti> jpds: don't you feel the love and caring and just NEAT FEELING of being an op?!?!?!?!!!
<Myrtti> BIG HUG!
 * jpds hugs Myrtti 
<Pici> My arms arent long enough to hug 1357 people
<Myrtti> AGAIN! AGAIN!
<jpds> ..
 * Myrtti facedesks again
 * Pici sets up the 'you must be this tall to ride IRC' sign
 * Myrtti crafts a basic 'fit a peg in a hole' test
<Myrtti> remember kids, square pegs don't fit the round hole
<Myrtti> unless used excess force
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> #xubuntu?
<Myrtti> tonight, all channels
<Myrtti> tonight I've been priviledged to witness utter stupidity on many channels
<Myrtti> Help. I see stupid people.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> PriceChild: PM :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: got a laugh for you:
<jussi01> http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080714-230315-E:%5cImages%5c200807%5c200807A0%5c14072008308.jpg
<Myrtti> LULS
<Myrtti> hahaha
<jussi01> Myrtti: thats on a letterbox here
<Myrtti> just for ****s and giggles, try http://me.com
<Myrtti> see if you can reproduce the perpeetum mobile
<Tm_T> hi
<Myrtti> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org - it is currently offline due to load issues
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Tm_T> lag :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bummer
<Myrtti> !medibuntu ~= /- it is currently offline due to load issues//
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> ahhhh
<jpds> Myrtti: If you want to bug the irssi-otr author. he's online as "ulim" (if you don't know) ;-)
<Myrtti> ooh
<Myrtti> any irc channel?
<Myrtti> of the subject?
<jpds> I'm having the new version (0.2) synced over from Debian.
<jpds> Myrtti: He was talking to me in #ubuntu-devel but he's in #irssi too.
<Myrtti> oh ♥
<jpds> whois . jotil [n=chatzill@unaffiliated/] []
<jpds> Is that possible? (no nick after "/").
<Myrtti> or is the nick ] [
<jpds> Don't think so.
<Myrtti> nini
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-15
<Pici> oops.
<Pici> I accidentally issued sync on ubottu, I was looking for the sync factoid in a query window... hope it didnt do anything bad, it errored out.
 * mneptok vomits erotically
<nickrud> you should stay away from passion fruit, mneptok
<mneptok> nickrud: why do you think i'm vomitting?!
<mneptok> ;)
<Pici> hrm..
<Pici> Are legal drugs concidered o4o if alcohol isnt?
<nickrud> context, abuse is abuse
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (lovetron)
<Madpilot> dealt with
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (Big)
<bazhang> sorted.
 * Madpilot +1s Flannel for op-dom. It's long overdue...
 * Flannel realises he's idling in -ops.  After triggering himself.
<bazhang> haha
 * bazhang seconds the motion
<nickrud> it'll take a pronouncement from on high to get flannel to accept
<Madpilot> nickrud, apparently I count as "on high"? Who knew? Flannel just indicated in PM that he'd be glad to accept op.
<Madpilot> This is, of course, evidence of insanity... :)
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> yup, you must be, that's proof positive. He's turned it down more than once
<Madpilot> I've been bugging him to accept for ages, off and on.
<nalioth> is he drunk?
 * nickrud bows before Madpilot 
<Madpilot> nalioth, if that's a pre-req for op, I need to hit the gin a lot more :)
<nickrud> I think he just had a momentary lapse of reason
<Madpilot> I have to admit I've almost entirely lost track of who's actually running Ubuntu IRCland recently
 * bazhang points to nickrud 
<Madpilot> who's actually confirming new ops/on the IRC council/etc?
<bazhang> oh that
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: the irc council
<Hobbsee> supposedly
<Hobbsee> but they're also supposed to have 5 members, and hold regular meetings, so....
<nickrud> what's left of it
<bazhang> confirming; not so much
<nickrud> lol bazhang I'm in #ubuntu and that's it, there are many more people doing far more work than I
<bazhang> but you are the calming presence nickrud :)
 * nickrud gestures obscenely at bazhang in a mneptokian way
<bazhang> hehe
<Madpilot> so... do we even currently *have* a procedure for new ops and other access list modifications?
<Hobbsee> i dobut it
<Madpilot> mneptokian... some things should never be verbed...
<bazhang> the ubuntu irc operator pages hasnt been updated since forever, if that equals confirmed
<nalioth> +1 for flannel as op.
<nalioth> now you just need to get pricey and elky to agree, and there's your majority of 5
<bazhang> :)
<bazhang> xavura
<jpds> morning
<Myrtti> WHAT, FLANNEL ISN'T OPS??!
 * Myrtti reads her backlog
 * Myrtti giggles
<bazhang> phew
<Myrtti> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ikonia> I hate this type of issue
<ikonia> a guy comes in says wtf
<ikonia> asked not to, he says he's tired, so his concentration slipped
<ikonia> then come back when your not that tired
<ikonia> I'm awake I'm awake
<ikonia> the excuse backfires and then it changes to "I've got medical conditions"
<bazhang> my brother has medical conditions is next
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> genuinly laughing, nice come back
<bazhang> thanks :)
<jussi01> hehe
<bazhang> must be full moon
<Myrtti> that would explain yesterday
<bazhang> :)
<Myrtti> I swear to Gaia, I've not seen that much idiocy in air for a looooong time
<bazhang> twas epic
<jpds> It's summer, the trolls are not working.
<bazhang> windowsxp (name) was my favorite
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/39982183
<ikonia> did you have a fun night last night ?
<Myrtti> you could say that
<ikonia> it was all quiet when I looked in before going out
<Myrtti> count your blessings
<bazhang> its always quiet before you leave.
 * ikonia has the gift
<bazhang> the one moment you turn away though...
<jpds> Yep.
 * Myrtti yawns
<Myrtti> anything intresting going on?
<jussi01> Myrtti: I was just thinking the same thing...
<ikonia> I've found a really interesting tool fedora developed that looks like it has some potential for ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm having a little play with that
<ikonia> thats "interesting"
<Myrtti> I just had an intresting nap
<Myrtti> while waiting for a debian netinst image to download
<jussi01> ikonia: what is it?
<ikonia> the cd respin utility
<elkbuntu> i thought there was already an ubuntu respin utility
 * jussi01 thought so also...
<ikonia> there are ways, I'm just quite impressed at how this one works, very tidy
<ikonia> one of the things that this seems to have a little potential for is cross host/arch/media and even distro compatability
<ikonia> I'm only poking around as I think it's quite cleverly put together
<elkbuntu> im currently playing with a util called unetbootin, trying to get something resembling a livecd to boot off a usbkey so i can install in this damn eeepc
<jussi01> !usb | elkbuntu
<ubottu> elkbuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jussi01> :P:P:P
<elkbuntu> why do all that if this thing does it all for me?
 * jussi01 laughs evilly
<ikonia> why is envy becoming the default for everyone
<elkbuntu> because we dont curse it anymore
<ikonia> "I'm having issues with nvidia" first thing everyone jumps on is "envy"
<elkbuntu> it's a hard habit to break
<elkbuntu> im glad we're hearing much less of ax now though
<ikonia> ax ?
<elkbuntu> automatix
<ikonia> ooh yes
<ikonia> thats gone away properly, very pleased with that
<elkbuntu> autobreakix
<ikonia> I'm glad the "war" has stopped too
<ikonia> that was the killing part of it
<elkbuntu> yeha
<elkbuntu> there are never any winners in wars
<ikonia> nope, everyone lost
<elkbuntu> yup
<elkbuntu> it's about who lost least
<ikonia> well....it's gone and I see that as a positive thing
<elkbuntu> there's a good churchhill quote to the tune of the above
<elkbuntu> at least i think it's churchill
<elkbuntu> oh you are f...... someone just found -au-chat
<elkbuntu> by 'just i mean about 20 minutes ago, and by -au-chat i mean both it and -au
<jussi01> elkbuntu: ?
<jussi01> someone?
<Myrtti> whut?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, yes. a certain someone.
<elkbuntu> hmm, she actually found it this afternoon
<Myrtti> erh.
<Myrtti> dmseg at ot
<Myrtti> what the hell is he up to
<ikonia> I wonder how the audit is going ;)
<ikonia> what site is dmesg on about ?
<Myrtti> http://rohan.ueuo.com/ - his own
<ikonia> oh, he's pushed that a few times in ubuntu
<Myrtti> for god sake
<ikonia> I think we have the key
<ikonia> [quote] I am 14-years old [/quote]
<ikonia> that makes sense now
<Myrtti> WHERE IS THAT??
<ikonia> on his site
<elkbuntu> on the site
<ikonia> now it make sense
<elkbuntu> read the paragraph on the site and rofl
<ikonia> (not that being 14 year old is bad) but his mannerisms
<elkbuntu> are quite stereotypically accurate
<Myrtti> okies.
<Myrtti> that *would* explain things.
<Myrtti> Pedo mellon a minno.
<jussi01> ok, I need to actually see that someone reads my blog... anybody care to make a few nice! comments?
<ikonia> jussi01: url
<jpds> hmm
<jussi01> jussi01.com
<jussi01> now he is trying @btlogin?
<Pici> o.O
<jussi01> sigh...
<jpds> jussi01: Where?
 * Pici sighs @ #kubuntu
<Pici> that works ;)
<ikonia> jussi01: I've read that before
<jussi01> comments then!!
<Myrtti> commented already
<jussi01> jpds: you stole my thunder!!
<ikonia> ok ok
<jpds> jussi01: Oh mein Gott.
<ikonia> jussi01: I've just put a link on my site to yours, hows that for commitment :)
<jussi01> ikonia: great :D
<jussi01> ikonia: what is your site?
 * jpds wonders what dmesg did here: http://rohan.ueuo.com/index2.htm
<ikonia> down at this second as the box is running a fedora upgrade
<ikonia> jussi01: give it 25 mins and it will be back
<Myrtti> jpds: catted some binary file
<Pici> I was thinking the same thing
<jpds> Myrtti: Aww, I wanted his boot to be messed up..
<Pici> `reset` would have fixed it
<ikonia> what the devil is this guy on about ?
<jussi01> someone shoot im already...
<elkbuntu> we dont actually have grounds to atm
 * Pici thinks we should lay off him
<Pici> or at least give him a little slack, maybe he'd focus his energy to something more constructive.
<elkbuntu> like auditing us out of the blue?
<ikonia> I'm not on him, I just don't understand what he's trying to acomplish, and why he's name dropping people he appears to have never had a public conversation with
<Myrtti> for crying out loud
<gnomefreak> no CC meeting?
<gnomefreak> its on fridge for today
<Pici> Maybe there was a translation error for 'auditing', because tht makes no sense.
<elkbuntu> apparantly not
<elkbuntu> Pici, you werent around the other day?
<Pici> elkbuntu: I wasnt...
<elkbuntu> * dmseg (n=luke@unaffiliated/dmseg) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<elkbuntu> <dmseg> hello, auditing will start now at 6:02PM IST (non-freenode) time every conversation will be loged and displayed on public boards for auditing thankyou
<gnomefreak> and the point of it is?
<Pici> elkbuntu: well... maybe not a translation error, but that still doesnt make sense...
 * Pici facedesks
<gnomefreak> Pici: it does for the most part
<Pici> gnomefreak: 'why'?
<gnomefreak> Pici: why? auditing without looking it up is observing/logging than commenting/criticing
<gnomefreak> maybe poor choice of words
<gnomefreak> but its used nomrally when someone breaks laws/rules
<gnomefreak> they look into it
<Pici> gnomefreak: No. I understand what auiditing is.
<ikonia> I wonder if any of the guys he name dropped are actually aware of him ?
<gnomefreak> Pici: what part doesnt make sense?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, they're probably aware of something gnawing at their ankles
<Pici> gnomefreak: having joe random come in here and do it.
<elkbuntu> or at least long enough to kick it off
<gnomefreak> we can remove whomever and for whatever reason
<Pici> elkbuntu: What day was that? I want to check the published logs
<gnomefreak> i want to know what the content will be used for and why is he going to atttempt to do this
<elkbuntu> 12th about midday sometime
<gnomefreak> saterday
<ikonia> gnomefreak: he told me the feedback was "positive"
<ikonia> ??
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, you have missed so much, m'dear
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, we've entered a new phase of opping where we're chastised for disciplining trolls if they scream loud enough
<gnomefreak> i notice but noone can really answer my question so it doesnt look like many/any understand why he is attempting it
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, because nobody has a clue wth he's doing
<gnomefreak> whos idea was this, this happened whil ei was gone from jan > may
<gnomefreak> idea == new op procedures?
<elkbuntu> certain annoying people who perceive that they got their way with the cc
<gnomefreak> dmes doesnt bother me to much (topic says or said we have the right to remove people  ect...
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: that would be emma and the other 2 people
<gnomefreak> names escape me
<elkbuntu> kahrytan being the second, not sure who you're thinking of other than that
<gnomefreak> none of that has anything to do with logging the channel though so they cant use that as excuse to set us up (us being anyone/everyone
<elkbuntu> probably emma's co-conspiritor.
<ikonia> nah, he's just a young guy trying to get involved with $something
<elkbuntu> mind you, merely talking about them now risks them barging in to tell us off for merely communicating
<gnomefreak> there was someone that nick started with a b but he wasnt on agenda but decided to speak interupting the meeting
<elkbuntu> heavens forbid you be kept in the loop and all, in a public channel since we're supposed to stay transparent and a private channel would not be one hence we cannot have one.
<jpds> ikonia: I know how people like that can be sometimes..
<bazhang> haha
<gnomefreak> one of Hobbsee and emmas friend/aquantence pmed me during the meeting because he didnt know how to take it ( i have learned to not give info to people every if personal agenda behide it
<elkbuntu> im not sure hobbsee and emma have any mutual friends
<ikonia> jpds: exactly, youthful exuberence
<gnomefreak> now dmesg is doing something that can be taken as a hostile action, logging/auditing channel to log everything an op does so if ops says "insert user is a troll" he can go to CC and bark
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: they do did from what he said
<gnomefreak> let me see if i can find his nick
<elkbuntu> he could well be inventing friendship somehow
<Hobbsee> oh, what fun do we have here now?
<gnomefreak> dont see his nick anywhere
<Pici> out out damned spot
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: very possible
<elkbuntu> Pici, you sound like you're quoting mcbeth
<elkbuntu> or, lady mcbeth
<Pici> elkbuntu: I was indeed.
<Myrtti> everything seems so... dark
<Myrtti> almost... black.
<Pici> Why? I dont know, it just popped into my head.
<Myrtti> yes... bllllaack.
<Myrtti> MUST PAINT THE BLACK OUT!
 * Mez hugs Myrtti 
<bazhang> more like the stones
 * Myrtti hugs back
<gnomefreak> black == sleep but i cant for atleast 13 more hours
<Myrtti> though I do think the Fast Show - Babylon 5 crossover jokes were the best
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: me either.
<gnomefreak> its lunch time in berlin right?
<Myrtti> Kosh exits his cabin: "This season I 'ave been mosely wearin' my encounter suit!"
 * Pici never watched B5
<Myrtti> three psycore cops sitting by a desk. after a while: copper 3: "I'll get me coat"
<ikonia> just talking to an op in ##linux-ops he's nothing to do with the channel
<ikonia> he asked about mirrors, they rejected it as no-one wanted it, he asked about bots, they didn't want one
<Myrtti> and still he's pushing
<ikonia> apprantly he's a bit of a thorn in their side trying to help out but doesn't have any skills they want
<jpds> Can someone tell me what https://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=1 gives them?
<Pici> jpds: The same thing that it gave the last time I looked at it and laughed
 * gnomefreak looks
<jpds> Pici: Thought so.
<Pici> jpds: (Error code: sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<jpds> www.cacert.org uses an invalid security certificate.
<gnomefreak> yeah new feature
<gnomefreak> you can get it anyway
<gnomefreak> just add exception
<Pici> It may have been complaining about it being self signed the last time I looked, but it was definitly giving me a security error
<gnomefreak> its not really an error its just firefox cant confirm the cert. due to it being self signed
<gnomefreak> it sounded alot better before it was implented
<Pici> ...
<Pici> limcore
<Hobbsee> Pici: what about him?
<bazhang> ugh
<Pici> Hobbsee: in #ubuntu, complaining. * LimCore bitchslaps someone for making applications start silently and connect to inet without question... what is this, windows?
<Hobbsee> kmail doesn't.
<ikonia> staight away "why the F"
<Hobbsee> Pici: point out to him that kde saves sessions by default.
<ikonia> he's had enough language warnings and knows the deal
<bazhang> indeed.
<bazhang> he had a project (allegedly) called stfu
<Hobbsee> tell him he knows where he can get support instead
<Hobbsee> he knows about the 'premier ubuntu channel'
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: oooh, there's one of those too?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: dude, have you been living under a rock for the past....like...6 months?
<Hobbsee> it has a certain female mentioned here earlier running it.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yeah, I have been less observing lately
 * Tm_T is an old hermit
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: it's the place that many people were getting recruited to
<Tm_T> aaah, that one
<Tm_T> I think I remember the thing now
<Hobbsee> ikonia: heh, nice call
<ikonia> enough is enough
<ikonia> he does this on a regular basis
<ikonia> it adds no value and just serves to cause a row
<ikonia> he's not interested in fixing any issues, just ranting about what a failure ubuntu is
<Pici> holarious quality?
<jpds> ikonia: Who, where?
<ikonia> he's not native english, can't call him on that
<ikonia> jpds: limcore in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> pity.  i can't blame it on his binary driver.
<ikonia> I don't doubt he has valid bugs, it's how he goes about it
<Hobbsee> oh, sure
<ikonia> "ubuntu is rubbish, total failure ubuntu should make everything work"
<Hobbsee> yeah, well.
<ikonia> it's regular as clock work
<Hobbsee> i'm surprised that he's the only one who's found that bug though.
<ikonia> it's not a common used application, although I'm surprised it got through test
<ikonia> assuming he's using the repo versions
<Hobbsee> it probably wasn't tested.
<Hobbsee> at least, not since the later version of X
<ikonia> which repo is it in ?
<Hobbsee> ours
<ikonia> I mean multi/uni/core
<Hobbsee> smackdown.
<Hobbsee> universe
<ikonia> smackdown ?
<ikonia> oh
<Hobbsee> oh, there's a later version of it
<elkbuntu> the fun thing is that half the stuff he comes up with wouldnt happen in windows or mac either
<elkbuntu> bedtime mydearies. dont let the trolls bite too hard
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, intrepid has the working version, so...
<elkbuntu> if you must feed them, remember the chainmail glove
<Hobbsee> as to why it's taken this long for anyone, especially him, to do anything constructive about it, i don't know.
<elkbuntu> huh?
<Hobbsee> uh, boltclock...wasn't he in here for that quit message?
<ikonia> Hobbsee: good call
<ikonia> where is he ?
<ikonia> I keep missing him and he's not responded to a pm
<Hobbsee> he just quit #ubuntu
<ikonia> rats
<Hobbsee> [23:12] <-- BoltClock has left this channel ("Remember: don't use `sudo rm -rf /`!").
<ikonia> yeah, he's still got that
<ikonia> I sent him a pm but looks like he's not changed it,
<elkbuntu> banforward him here
<elkbuntu> by orders of a councillor.
<elkbuntu> and memo him and pray he figures how to see it
<ikonia> it seemed a bit harsh as he's not at fault, but because he keeps being missed I guess we'll have to
<elkbuntu> try a memo first then if you're unsure
<elkbuntu> but nobody says 'dont press the red button' without expecting people to try press said red button
<ikonia> ok, I'll leave a memo and see if I can catch him online as few people pickup memoserv
<ikonia> but failing that I guess ban forward him
<ikonia> I know, thats why it seems sensible to change it
<elkbuntu> and why he has no excuse not to
<ikonia> got him
<ikonia> he's online
<elkbuntu> cool
<elkbuntu> i'm going to bed since my washing has finished and my left eye has closed for the night already
<elkbuntu> no, it's my right eye
<ikonia> good night,
<elkbuntu> im going to bed since i cant tell my left from my right
<jussi01> night elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> i'm pleased to see that he's gone silent, once there is actually a fix
<ikonia> it's changed
<Hobbsee> and, it's actually the fault of the upstream guys, as they didnt' fix their broken software quickly enough
<ikonia> nicley fixed
<Hobbsee> and that we didn't pick it up
<ikonia> any idea what unavailable in #ubuntu is really after, he's being very dubious about what he's actually asking for
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jussi01> oh yummy
<Pici> darn, I need to make that hilight do the whole line
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<RobertBopkins> hello
<Myrtti> lol as ident and heh as realname
<Myrtti> really assuring...
<RobertBopkins> When I installed Linux it asked me for my credit card number. Two days later I got a call from Wachovia asking me if I had purchased $400 worth of Totino's pizza rolls and Mountain Dew (I hadn't). Let this be a warning to all of you out there in the Internet.
<ikonia> RobertBopkins: are you attempting to waste peoples time ?
<Pici> jussi01: did you mean to forward this here?
<RobertBopkins> do you think this is a joke?
<RobertBopkins> i installed ubuntu the other day, and it asked me for my creditcard
<RobertBopkins> i will not stand for ubuntu scamming people
<RobertBopkins> like this
<ikonia> RobertBopkins: where did you get the CD from ?
<RobertBopkins> the internet
<ikonia> RobertBopkins: where on the internet
<RobertBopkins> www.ubuntufree.on.nimp.org
<ikonia> ahh so thats just spam
<ikonia> can we stick a ban on him
<jussi01> right then
<Myrtti> what is that url?
<Pici> done
<Myrtti> noted that the most recent exploiter had also given that url on #ubuntu
<ikonia> exploit
<ikonia> surly thats kline ?
<Myrtti> then it might be time to poke s t ff
<Pici> Myrtti: anything that is something.nimp.org or something.pasteplace.net is a shocksite-java-browsercrash-etc-badthing site
<Myrtti> ah
 * Pici pokes stuff
<jpds> Pici: Hmm, you hilighted me.
<Myrtti> Pici: "ha   ha"
<Pici> jpds: yay
<Myrtti> Pici: was that an automatic kick or did you do it by hand?
<ikonia> strying to get hold of staff in #freenode now
<ikonia> may have to summon them as thats not a cool thing to post
<ikonia> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<jussi01> Pici: thanks for sorting that
<Pici> jussi01: np
<ikonia> quite a clever way to launch an exploit through flash
<nalioth> Myrtti: anything 'on . ni mp . org' should be an autokickban
<ikonia> good to know
<ikonia> why do hosts allow that ?
<ikonia> someone must have setup ubuntuisfree dns entry
<TheSheep> uh, oh, the !rosetta factoid has wrong url
<Myrtti> !rosetta
<ubottu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<Myrtti> and what should it have?
<TheSheep> looking for it now
<Myrtti> nalioth: "can I please have an autokick on someone mentioning the word whore?"
<nalioth> Myrtti: the word '
<nalioth> whore' doesn't damage folks' systems or deliver malware
<Myrtti> nalioth: note quotes
<Myrtti> :-P
<TheSheep> Myrtti: maybe https://translations.launchpad.net/ ?
<TheSheep> or just https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<Myrtti> !rosetta ~= /https:\/\/launchpad.net\/rosetta\/+about/https:\/\/launchpad.net\/rosetta/
<ubottu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<Myrtti> ho-hum.
<jussi01> !no, rosetta is <reply>rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> !rosetta
<ubottu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<jussi01> :)
<TheSheep> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> TheSheep: no probs
<Myrtti> jussi01: lol, see what ubottu did just on -ot
<Pici> Its good no one else is in my office right no, they all would have been staring at me laughing
<Pici> s/no/now
<jussi01> rofl
<ubottu> wols called the ops in #ubuntu (edeff)
<jpds> He's gone.
<nalioth> y'all be sharp now, trouble may come knocking
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Trouble be thy name?
<Jack_Sparrow> I am usually in trouble for something, whats up
<Pici> Nothing special
<Jack_Sparrow> Nothing more than normal
<Pici> Exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> Hows things been here.  I have been a bit busy
<Jack_Sparrow> I have only checked the channel a few times here and there
<Pici> Its been pretty busy here, just regular sort of junk.
<Jack_Sparrow> Same network and video issues
<Pici> There was a bad flash update that went out, but its been corrected.
<Jack_Sparrow> THe occasional clown wanting to run game emulator under wine, in ubuntu installed via wubi and accessible to ntfs prgrams
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/2671276351/ ♥
<PriceChild> I'm happy with Flannel being an op (+1)
<ompaul> +77
<ompaul> jussi01, ping pong
<jussi01> ompaul: ding dong
<ompaul> I has too many confusers
 * ompaul looks for something to grumble about
<ompaul> ahh jussi01 prepare for pm
<Myrtti> oh noes it is an ompaul
 * jussi01 runs
 * ompaul still looks for something to grumble about
<ompaul> if jussi01 does do what was asked I will have work to do - and not have time to grumble ;-)
<jussi01> ompaul: Im in the middle of ixing my network connection atm - I dont have a dns :/
<jussi01> can someone give me a public dns for now?
<ompaul> jussi01, just a sec
<ompaul> jussi01, this is what I use 208.67.222.222
<jussi01> ompaul: Thanks!
<ompaul> it is one of those ones funny ones if you get a wrong query on web traffic it sends you some adverts
<ompaul> harmless enough
<ompaul> 208.67.220.220
<ompaul> is their other one
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<ompaul> jussi01, if they fail then you got serious problems
<jussi01> ompaul: nah, its working now :D
<ompaul> good
<Myrtti> I was about to give the exact same ip's
<ompaul> copyMyrtti is not as funny as lolMyrtti
<Myrtti> Now playing "Butterfly" by Rajaton. ♥
<Myrtti> ompaul: well I do know opendns.com too...
 * ompaul is listening to Mr Bob The Dylan his sellllf
<Myrtti> the video of that song by Rajaton has great scenery from Finland
<ompaul> ahhh
<Myrtti> http://youtube.com/watch?v=oghj7y4hluU
<Myrtti> and the lyrics are great too
<ompaul> not quite the basshunter
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul runs
<TheSheep> great scenery = wall of trees and mist
<Myrtti> TheSheep: Finland ♥
<TheSheep> boring
<Myrtti> hi DBO
<ompaul> DBO, helllllo
<DBO> hello all
<DBO> im looking for the Intrepid roadmap
<DBO> need to get gnome-do 0.6 pushed out in time for feature freeze
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<ompaul> not that
<DBO> that works
<nalioth> DBO: can we help you?
<DBO> we got a month
<DBO> hmmm
<ompaul> nalioth, you do not remember dbo?
<nalioth> ompaul: i don't know who that is.
<DBO> not unless you can hook me up with an artist, we are kinda doing a release sprint
<ompaul> well he could do with a cloak
<nalioth> hai, DBO :)
<DBO> that help?
<DBO> ompaul, hes just messing with me
<DBO> i dont ident on this computer a lot
<ompaul> most likely
<nalioth> just like i mess with all folks who show their slip
<DBO> hai nalioth =)
 * ompaul wonders what dota is
<ompaul> some game of some sort iirc
<nalioth> who are all these idling people?
<ompaul> nalioth, clear
<ompaul> as in they are
<nalioth> i poke people on their lack of credentials, because i have no small experience with nick-thieves and social engineers
<jussi01> I says we kicks them all out...
<ompaul> leave juliu^^x alone thanks ;-)
<Myrtti> ompaul: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_of_the_Ancients
<nalioth> query their purposes and have at it
<ompaul> and I know others will speak for others
<ompaul> Myrtti, thanks
<ompaul> "Vi sitter i Ventrilo och spelar DotA" by Swedish musician Basshunter reached the European 2006 charts at #116 and cracked the top ten Singles Charts in Sweden
 * ompaul is currently listening to it
<ompaul> !kirby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kirby
<ompaul> !kirby | public
<ompaul> some poor person
<ompaul> ohh well
<Myrtti> !kirby-#ubuntu-offtopic | ompaul
<ubottu> ompaul: <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> please check lil-romeo in #u not sure
<jussi01> ompaul: Im sorry, Im real busy atm . Ill get you that stuff you asked for soon
<ompaul> jussi01, np after the weekend is good
<ompaul> most likely better
<jussi01> Has anyone seen stdin recently?
<jpds> jussi01: Maybe he's getting ready for lugradio? or something..
<jussi01> jpds: yeah, good point
<Myrtti> talking of which, I should continue cleaning this place up
<ompaul> Myrtti, travellog
<ompaul> and travelling
<ompaul> or log the travelling
<Myrtti> you think?
<ompaul> I refer to about 48 hours from now
<ompaul> no wrong
<ompaul> ohh well
<Myrtti> hm, was thinking about that today
<Myrtti> perhaps I should
<ompaul> ok we need supplies
<ompaul> and so it is I go to get same
<ompaul> later
<Myrtti> tatah
 * Myrtti sighs, goes to roll the rugs away
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ompaul: whover_else: when are you getting here? Will you be at the social thing Friday night?
<Myrtti> PriceChild: http://www.timeanddate.com/counters/customcounter.html?day=18&month=07&year=2008&hour=12&min=40&sec=&p0=136
<Myrtti> that's for my plane
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ah so you get here about lunchtime
<Myrtti> :-P
<PriceChild> wasn't my way easier? :D
<Myrtti> yeah, but I'll prolly have a nap and shower before doing anything social
<PriceChild> yup
 * PriceChild finds details of evening thing
<PriceChild> http://lugradio.org/live/UK2008/travel#friday_night
<Myrtti> I'm already scared ****less over traveling - haven't packed yet anything else than the tinned reindeer and this place is a mess - and I can't remember my credit card pin and cant print my eticket and am afraid of the travel part - staying awake...
<Myrtti> I'm actually quite surprised how calmly I'm acting now
<PriceChild> it is scary going abroad on own
<PriceChild> well not so scary
<PriceChild> but paranoia inducing
<PriceChild> for me anyway :P
<PriceChild> so yes, Myrtti has no excuse
<Myrtti> excuse for what? :-P
<Myrtti> for not being at Hogshead that evening?
<PriceChild> mmhm
<Myrtti> I guarantee nothing - remember I have to leave home about 12hrs before my plane arrives to UK
<Myrtti> so I'll prolly stay awake the previous night
<Tm_T> kids kids kids...
<jussi01> jpds: fyi, I texted him - his internet is screwed,
<jpds> jussi01: Right.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici I did all updates on a gutsy box and still show the old Pidgin version.  What should I look for.
<jussi01> !away > gardar`afk
<ubottu> gardar`afk, please see my private message
<jussi01> hi AfeRaTa
<AfeRaTa> hui
<Myrtti> horrible!
<AfeRaTa> q
<Myrtti> awful!
<AfeRaTa> my
<Myrtti> AfeRaTa: yes?
<darkuk> asl Myrtti
<darkuk> pyrti :)
<ompaul> darkuk, you are in a school in coventry
<darkuk> you proxy
<darkuk> you lamer the best :)
<ompaul> bad call
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ompaul> you want to know what I think
<nalioth> darkuk: can we help you?
<darkuk> my nokia N95 8 gb :)
<ompaul> nalioth, he claims a proxy
<darkuk> i am Bulgari
<darkuk> Bg chackeR
<darkuk> :)
<nalioth> ompaul: no comprende
 * Myrtti mails abuse@mailbox.thw.coventry.sch.uk, postmaster@mailbox.thw.coventry.sch.uk and webmaster@mailbox.thw.coventry.sch.uk
<ompaul> thats a good place to start
<Myrtti> ho-HUM
<darkuk> bye bye :)
<ompaul> idiot
<Myrtti> somehow I get a feeling that they might not know they've got a proxy running open like that
<jussi01> gah, what did I miss...
 * nalioth has no idea
<ompaul> Myrtti, if they have an open proxy they will be banned from freenode
<ompaul> 99% of the time
<ompaul> http://www.thw.coventry.sch.uk/
<ompaul> Email: enquiries@thw.coventry.sch.uk
<Myrtti> is there any tuition on schools in UK at this time of year?
<ompaul> there can be
<ompaul> exchange students etc
<ompaul> ask PC for details
<Myrtti> seems to be
<ompaul> that school is open until 18th July
<Myrtti> looked at their schedule
<Myrtti> yup
<ompaul> damn I would not like us to be the bad guys ;-)
<ompaul> woo would not be good for your network
<ompaul> we take you on official and unofficial programs
<Myrtti> I find it somewhat disturbing that his host is what it was
<Myrtti> and the ident
<jussi01> Myrtti: errr, wait a second... you arent???
<ompaul> I had this years ago with a school
<Myrtti> am I paranoid, writing this email?
<jussi01> Myrtti: no
<ompaul> wait until tomorrow when they are there and this person is not
<ompaul> or at least is otherwise occupied
<ompaul> and send a copy to attendance :)
<ompaul> under separate cover
<jussi01>  /me is glad ompaul is on his side :D
<ompaul> hehe
<elkbuntu> +1 for flannel as op
 * elkbuntu heads to the trains
<ompaul> AfeRaTa, ohh hi
<ompaul> ban avoidance really is against network aup
<AfeRaTa> who is the bitch ? :)
<ompaul> nalioth, look who is back
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> but why I ask myself
<nalioth> well, well, well
<ompaul> I think you can do something with that I take it
<darkuk> :)
<ompaul> and here we go again
<ompaul> nalioth, that is three IPs I got for ya that are proxies :)
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> I would gladly let him in as someone else time and again
<ompaul> Myrtti, so now you know it is a proxy user :)
<Myrtti> so would I
<Myrtti> are you sure proxy, not cracked root account=?
<mneptok> "we outsourced our proxy scanning to bulgaria."
<nalioth> either way, they need sorting
<Myrtti> would someone want to be in cc of this email? pm address
<jussi01> Myrtti: me please
<jussi01> you have my addy
<Myrtti> anyone else? hitting [ Send ] in 15s
<nalioth> Myrtti: me at gmail.com
<nalioth> me being my nick
<nalioth> :)
<ompaul> Myrtti, if you can find me ;-)
<Myrtti> I've written too many emails in my life.
<Myrtti> what is bubbling in -ot?
 * PriceChild throws Myrtti in head first
<ompaul> @btlogin
 * ompaul does research
<nalioth> i guess i'm a geek when i recognize geekcode
<PriceChild> There seem to be 3 +1s for Flannel from the council, who wants to poke him?
<nalioth> when did elky speak up?
<PriceChild> 26 minutes ago
<ompaul> asked to get in here
<ompaul> you can has fun then
 * ompaul is going to bed
<PriceChild> He seems to be away atm anyway.
<ompaul> so you can call later
<ompaul> :)
<nalioth> he'll come back to a horrible surprise, won't he then?
<jussi01> PriceChild: we need to sort out this ubuntu studio thing
<PriceChild> jussi01: yup
<ompaul> what is the problem / lack of a problem with it
<jussi01> mma has given me the resonsibility for getting it done
<PriceChild> could you clarify on what it is to be done?
<PriceChild> or is it letting us choose?
<ompaul> logtastic
 * ompaul revs up
<jussi01> PriceChild: the latter - we would like a council proposal
<PriceChild> jussi01: right ok.
<jussi01> PriceChild: Ive not been party to this process before, so I guess Im still learning
<PriceChild> jussi01: but basically along the lines of "happy with the council overlooking the #ubuntustudio project on freenode" kinda thing?
<jussi01> PriceChild: exactly :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: cool.
<jussi01> PriceChild: we want to be in line with normal ubuntu policy as possible :)
<jussi01> as per a normal official derivative
<PriceChild> jussi01: well i guess that means we need to sort out a gcf, (after explaining what that entails to ubuntustudio) get them to approve it, make a little statement somewhere about it.
<jussi01> PriceChild: what is a gcf exactly?
<PriceChild> group contact form
<jussi01> linky?
 * Myrtti makes a mental note on 00:49 @,- TGD [n=gts@host86-137-118-255.range86-137.btcentralplus.com] has quit  ["DSOrganize IRC"]
<PriceChild> http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, ok - yes :)
<PriceChild> jussi01: basically making freenode know that 'foo' is the 'bar project's spokesperson, and will liase between the two organisations.
<PriceChild> well that's the most noticable bit anyway
<jussi01> PriceChild: so it doesnt come under the ubuntu hat? or?
<PriceChild> jussi01: I would guess that we would refile our existing gcf, tacking the ubuntustudio bit on the end with kubuntu,xubuntu etc. but that's something for us to worry about.
<PriceChild> And hopefully after all this, we'll never need to worry about it and everything will be the same as it was before.
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh, ok. but we still need to do one?
<PriceChild> It would be handy.
<PriceChild> Because of the "Additional channel management capabilities."
<jussi01> ok, will do. - should I just get it filled out and submitted then?
<PriceChild> nope
<nalioth> jussi01: patience is a virtue
<mneptok> language is a virus.
<jussi01> nalioth: hehe :D I know, just trying to make sure I dont screw it up :D
<PriceChild> I'm disappearing in 5 mins
<jussi01> PriceChild: ahh - later then :)
<Myrtti> watch out for Xavura - he quit now but I suspect he'll be back
<mneptok> that guy rubs me the wrong way, too
<mneptok> prolly 'cause i'm old, and he's fighting puberty
<Myrtti> meh
<Pici> meh indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I directed him here
<Myrtti> 01:18 < dragon_> is there another chat I should be in for help with ubuntu 8.04?
<Myrtti> 01:18 < SebNaitsabes> dragon
<Myrtti> 01:18 < SebNaitsabes> you can try
<Myrtti> 01:18 @,- kedde [n=kedde@563459f8.rev.stofanet.dk] has left #ubuntu ["Ex-Chat"]
<Myrtti> 01:18 < SebNaitsabes> #club-ubuntu
<Myrtti> [B[B[B[B
<Xavura> Why am I banned for saying hell?
<Myrtti> you're not banned for saying only that
<Xavura> Sure, it's the rules, but it's pretty pathetic, considering it ISN'T a swear word
<Xavura> What am I banned for then?
<Xavura> Enlighten me.
<Xavura> Sure I haven't shown the most positive attitude, I'm in the worst of moods, I'm sorry I am not able to act all happy wappy in your presence and pretend like everything is all good
<Xavura> I'm sorry that I can't mask my frustration
<Xavura> but really
<Myrtti> your ranting about things not working wasn't helping you or anyone else. You were told to stop as it was counterproductive and disturbing the normal flow of the channel
<Myrtti> which you ignored
<Xavura> Well things weren't working, people told me to try things, things which I had tried already numerous times and they didn't work either
<Xavura> and everytime someone "helped" it created even MORE problems
<Xavura> I wouldn't call that productive, would you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Paid professional support is available
<Myrtti> actually, given their solutions should've worked (I've not followed them), yes
<Xavura> Oh yeah, that's cute.
<Xavura> well nothing seemed to work
<Myrtti> we cannot guarantee the quality of help at #ubuntu to each and every user
<Xavura> everything created more problems that just kept building up and up
<Xavura> I know the support is voluntary
<Xavura> I know there are no guarantees
<Xavura> but still, it's not good is it
<Jack_Sparrow> The solutions should have worked, unless something had been done previously that kept them from working
<Xavura> Something that had been suggested by someone, previously
<Jack_Sparrow> THat is not the point.  Your attitude is the point of this discussion
<Xavura> How would your attitude be after 14~ hours of trying to fix things, only to have more problems be created
<Myrtti> well, given that there are 1300 people in #ubuntu, all volunteer, who've tried their best to help you
<Myrtti> I *wouldn't* go ranting there
<Xavura> How long do these bans last? I kind of need my computer to work.
<Pici> They last until we remove them.
<Xavura> Guh
<Xavura> and how is the time to remove them decided...
<Myrtti> and that is dependant on you
<Xavura> I mean, not like it matters to you one bit, support is as previously mentioned voluntary... but how long do I have to be stuck without a working computer for?
<nalioth> you an always reinstall it
<Xavura> Again? No thanks
<Xavura> You say it's dependant on me, dependant on *what* exactly?
<nalioth> then it seems you "don't need your computer to worK" as you are letting on
<Xavura> Not enough to re-install no
<Xavura> I have data I will lose, data I can't back up
<Pici> 18:27:19 <Jack_Sparrow> THat is not the point.  Your attitude is the point of this discussion
<Myrtti> Xavura: the length of your ban is decided by the op placing the ban based on your personal behaviour and the "personal growth" and "attitude adjustment" you show
<Myrtti> having said that, I see it's way too late for me to be practising procrastination of sleep with IRC
<Xavura> Well is my attittude still bad? If you think that then I may as well go back to Windows because right now I have no attitude at all, I went and vented for a few minutes and while I am not a happy chappy, I am not showing an attitude towards anyone here right now
<Xavura> and if you think I am, then you interpret what I say wrong
<Myrtti> and I'll continue my personal growth in bed, nini all
<Pici> byas Myrtti
<Xavura> If not then ok, but I have been accused of having an attitude before while enganging in normal conversation :\
<Xavura> Could someone at least scroll up and find the paste that supposedly had my original xorg.conf in
<Xavura> So I have something to try...
<Myrtti> omg, before I turn in for the night, found this. http://code.google.com/creative/radiohead/
<Myrtti> WHOA.
<Myrtti> now, really going in bed.
<Xavura> How do I set my keyboard layout to en-GB
<Xavura> I can't log in without it
<Xavura> My password is full of symbols and en-US totally switches everything around
<Xavura> Someone already told me but it didn't work...
<Xavura> Please? I at least need to get into MY account even if everything is borked
<nalioth> Xavura: this is not a support channel.  there are over 200 channels here that can help you with your X11 problem
<Xavura> I know it isn't but I am banned from \ubuntu and if I try any other channel I will be redirected to \ubuntu, no?
<Xavura> See what I mean about the symbols...
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-16
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura No, as far as I know, you are only banned from ubuntu
<nalioth> if you ask an X11 question, why would you be directed to #ubuntu ?
<Xavura> Isn't it specific to Ubuntu? What's X11?
<nalioth> X11 can be found on every operating system in teh world
<nalioth> it is what you are asking about
<Xavura> Eh
<Xavura> Alright then.
<nalioth> please read the /topic
<Xavura> I did the first time I came but
<Xavura> I wasn't aware it was specific to all OS', I thought it was different for each OS/Distro
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Clearly, this is the wrong channel for your questions, please /part
<Xavura> What else can I try other than debian and kubuntu?
<Xavura> I don't even know any other distros
<nalioth> Xavura: waht part of "every operating system in the world" is not clear?
<nalioth> you might get help in <GASP> ##linux
<Jack_Sparrow> Xavura Go to either of those and ask your question
<nalioth> or even <GASP> #help
<Xavura> or even <GASP> thanks for the sarcasm
<ubottu> In ubottu, eramax said: my problem is :-(need help) i always install ubuntu and after adding alot of programes from internet or any where i get a problem that make me need to remove the dist any way to solve these problem ; i listen about backup and if so can i make a backup that can i restore my dist with its programes in any computer to work with other hardware environment;thanks
<Hobbsee> ikonia: that's not spam.  you should have that on highlight.
<Hobbsee> ikonia: visit it, if you want, but clear your cache, etc, afterwards.
<nalioth> what did i miss, Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: nothing :)
<Hobbsee> (you already commented on it)
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ok
 * nalioth was just wondering why his highlights weren't highlighting . . . 
<Hobbsee> i've no idea - mine triggered
<SeaPhor> I appologize for asking this here, but I didn't know of another place that would know, I have joined my channel with another's and know how to "un-join", and undo the redirect, if I wanted to, would it be easier to just start all over?
<SeaPhor> *and want to know how,,, sorry
<nalioth> SeaPhor: /msg chanserv help invite
<nalioth> SeaPhor: invite yourself to the original channel
<SeaPhor> i can access the original, how do i undo the join?
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml SeaPhor
<SeaPhor> ty
<Pici> ...
<Hobbsee> yay, limcore.... ugh
<Pici> yep.
 * mneptok cranks some Cocteau Twins
<nickrud> alraune it's probably your real name, some words have a blanket ban
<alraune> quest: is there a chat (channel)  for people though knowing little linux can chat about whatever ?
<nickrud> alraune change your real name, then try joining #ubuntu-offtopic again
<alraune> nickrud: err, nickrud is probably.... äh no, alraune is a nick
<Hobbsee> alraune: ##linux, probably
<nickrud> alraune you have fag as your real name
<alraune> you know dpkg (nick) ?
<alraune> nickrud: you know dpkg (nick) ?
<nickrud> alraune as a command, yes. This isn't a support channel though
<alraune> nickrud: Äh, I know I don't know anything........ feels good !
<nickrud> alraune I'm not sure why you can't get into #ubuntu-offtopic , try joining it again. If you still can't, someone who has ops there will deal with it
<alraune> nickrud is no bot !
<alraune> k
<alraune> nickrud: thx, n success, will joy communication channel now, thx
<Flannel> 60 minutes, eh nickrud?
<nickrud> :)  the 60minutes is wrong, its +life ;)
<nickrud> hm, I wonder when someone on the council will actually add you to the list
<bazhang> the real question is when the webpage will be updated :)
<nalioth> what list?
<nickrud> yeah, I noticed that today. not having access to the bantracker really makes things difficult
<nickrud> launchpat irc team
<bazhang> nickrud, @login and @btlogin dont work for you?
<nickrud> bazhang ah, it does for me. It didn't, seveas mentioned he had to add me to the -irc team. I may have confused that with bt access
<nalioth> hmm, the browser just crashed ( wonder if it's a sign )
<nickrud> of the apocalypse? No, probably a sign to give up ppc maybe
 * nickrud has stimulated his bank account, now wonders which store to stimulate
<Flannel> nickrud: Dont!  Save it.
<bazhang> good advice
<nalioth> no, nickrud.  it's a sign that galeon cannot maintain uptime
<nalioth> every 3 weeks, it crashes
<nickrud> What?!!? We're supposed to shop!! Probably an iphone. maybe one of those openmoko phones, if I can just find out more about them
 * nickrud wanted to mock someone treelike, but had to hold his tongue
<Flannel> No, you're not.  Spending said stimulus check will only cause the economy to waver longer.  Saving them will cause the economy to get worse short term, but it'll hit bottom, and then we'll recover.
<bazhang> woot! approved 3 minutes ago :)
 * nickrud pokes nalioth with the 'good job' paddle
<bazhang> haha
<nickrud> Flannel can't fault your logic, but I deal with people daily that are being thrashed by the wavering economy; I'm hoping we go from the waver to a stagger to a walk, without the bust.
<Flannel> nickrud: Unfortunately, that won't happen without Uncle Sam bailing everyone out (and even then, still might).  And that'll set dangerous precidents.
<nickrud> Yah. The concept of communal (note the root, not another derivation) aid.
<Flannel> Well, theres nothing wrong with community helping people.  But the government shouldnt.
 * Flannel might've gotten the intended meaning mixed up with the not.
<nickrud> Flannel no, you got the idea. The government, if properly used, is an extension of the community.
<nickrud> the organized manifestation of community
<Flannel> nickrud: There's a large difference between community and government though.
<Flannel> Community is neighbor helping neighbor (because they want to).  Government is neighbor's money (through taxes) helping neighbor (because theyre forced to).
<Flannel> The former is A-OK by anyones definition.  The latter deals with constitutionality/definition of government roles/etc.
<Flannel> And the latter, especially in this case, if implemented will lead down a slippery slope.  "Waah, I bought too much and am now bankrupt.  The government should pay off my debt"
<Flannel> Because the populace right now *is* largely a nation of consumer-whiners.
<TheSheep> Flannel: only in the countries where they were conditioned to be like that
<nickrud> Nah, too many believed the promises of cheap, deregulated money and the prophets that said 'you can have it all, go shop!!'
<bazhang> no one wants to be called a whiner though. Not exactly a popular message these days.
<Flannel> TheSheep: our topic is what to do with stimulus checks.  Location specifics are understood.
<nickrud> sorta ##politics-polite ;)
<bazhang> heh 'stimulus'
<nickrud> Flannel anyway, I have a good savings plan, this is money I think was given away foolishly ($150B?!!) so I'll simply use it for fun.
<nickrud> Flannel and on the subject of whiners, that is an excellent description of at least a quarter of the people I deal with
<bazhang> tis all in your head! things are great :)
<nickrud> nalioth or elkbuntu or pricechild, could someone add flannel to #ubuntu access list? I saw you all voted ;)
<bazhang> chanserv gives voice to Flannel
<Flannel> -offtopic too, I believe.
 * Flannel doesn't know.
<bazhang> wish I had it in offtopic
<nalioth> Flannel: welcome to hell.
<Flannel> nalioth: Its where I vacation in summer.
<bazhang> too much of a risk I guess.
<nalioth> Flannel: if you have any questions whatsoever, please ask them of us
<nalioth> and remember we're a kinder gentler IRC community
 * nickrud snorts
<bazhang> nalioth, lp page updated
<Flannel> nalioth: someone mentioned irssi alias thing and asking you about them.
<Flannel> although I imagine I can grep logs for them too, if they're not handy.
<nalioth> Flannel: "auto_bleh.pl"
<nalioth> Flannel: or join #autobleh for an updated version
<nickrud> next up, Jordan_U
<Flannel> @login
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Myrtti> ♥ Flannel
 * Myrtti hugs Flannel
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> hug me?
<Myrtti> Flannel: irssi aliases: http://nullcortex.com/
<Flannel> Myrtti: thanks
<Flannel> oh right.  I knew I read this recently.
<Myrtti> Flannel: I've got my own set too :-P
<Myrtti> Flannel: welcome to the crowd, your joining has been loooooong overdue
 * Myrtti hugs once more
<Flannel> Myrtti: You (collectively) finally asked.
<Myrtti> Flannel: again one of those "I thought he was, someone must've asked already, right?"
<Myrtti> "RIGHT?"
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T 
<nickrud> madpilot swears he's asked flannel more than once.
<Myrtti> see? ^
<Myrtti> :-D
<Flannel> nickrud: He's *talked* about it, and I've said the same thing each time.
 * Myrtti larts Flannel 
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> have a cookie?
<nickrud> probably the same thing you told me when I brought it up, 'hell no' :)
<Flannel> nickrud: Looking through the channel logs, I see he's asked about it here a number of times.  Guess he finally asked when people were awake.
<Flannel> nickrud: I never said that?
<Myrtti> teehee
<Myrtti> you are a funny bunch
<Flannel> Myrtti: we exist solely to entertain you.
<Flannel> Well, plus all the other stuff.
<Myrtti> ♥ and I only to cheer you up
<nickrud> Flannel may I post from a pm log? Just one line?
<Flannel> nickrud: Sure.  When was it?  I'll check mine.
<nickrud> Jun 22 21:10:10 <Flannel>       Not me, no.
<Flannel> since, I'm sure you'll be quoting out of context ;)
<Flannel> mm.  Darn.  Notices aren't logged.
<Flannel> and I finally restarted, so its not even in my buffer.
<Flannel> nickrud: You happen to remember what that was in response to?  Two things.
<nickrud> Flannel for your own side, one more line: Jun 22 21:18:25 <Flannel>       I honestly don't see why anyone would decline when asked. I guess you never did get a definitive request ;)
<nickrud> Flannel I do remember it as my saying why don't you become an op? But I don't have the exact wordage either
<Flannel> nickrud: I think it was more along the lines of already an op.
<nickrud> could be.
<Flannel> which makes sense with the next line: 21:10 <Flannel> Although... it seems now I've got ops even thinking I'm an op.
<Myrtti> silly Flannel! tricks are for kids!
<Myrtti> in ANY case
<Myrtti> here you are now
<nickrud> Flannel yeah, now you have the pain along with the pull :)
<nickrud> just watch out for the pointy things :)
<Flannel> nickrud: and grues
<Myrtti> hey, I always hug and give cookies after poking with the Pink Fluffy Pen Of Poking™ :-)
 * bazhang wonders what happened to Pelo
 * Flannel is going to have to get used to not using o-p-s trigger.
<Myrtti> Flannel: *patpat* it will be alright :-P
<jussi01> morning all
<jussi01> congrats Flannel :)
<Flannel> jussi01: Thankee
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> jpds: you thunder stealer you :P
<jpds> morning.
<ubottu> Ahadiel called the ops in #ubuntu (BRLB)
<Myrtti> yay. I managed to do a bridge to my virtualbox.
<Myrtti> too bad I managed to make it permanent so I couldn't access net with the host machine.
<Myrtti> still, as I am excellent and cool, I also fixed it. With reading only man pages of brctl, since VirtualBox and evince wouldn't start.
<Myrtti> yay!
<Myrtti> he ... now ... has ... a public autoaway.
 * Myrtti cries
<ikonia> different guy
<Myrtti> dmesg?
<ikonia> dmesg and dmseg
<Flannel> dmesg vs dmseg
<Myrtti> I believe that is the same guy folks....
<ikonia> just asked him to remove it in a PM, asked me if I'd taken my medican and told me he would ignore me
<Myrtti> !instantrimshot
<ubottu> Ba Dun Tshh! http://instantrimshot.com/
<Myrtti> I believe that fits the occasion
<ikonia> he's done the same in #fedora too, just seen them
<Myrtti> I'll await the day someone tells me to bite them
<Myrtti> "BITE MEH!"
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
<Tm_T> dmesg: erm
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:03)
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:04)
<Tm_T> dmesg: why all this public aways?
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:04)
<ikonia> dmesg: you where removed from the ubuntu channel for this very reason
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:05)
<ikonia> dmesg: you refused to discuss disabling this script. If you refuse to discuss this further you will also be removed from this channel
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he's only doing it for a reaction, kinda like how 10yrolds behave.
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
<elkbuntu> dont give him the reaction, he'll grow out of it
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:01)
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:00)
 * dmesg is back (gone 00:00:01)
 * dmesg is away: I'll be back!
<dmesg> ikonia-> loser
<dmesg> oh, no, not the ubuntu-ops channel
<dmesg> whatever will i do without it
<dmesg> ikonia has a problem with his sexuality.
 * Tm_T <3 dmesg
<ikonia> for some reason I can't op in here ?
<elkbuntu> insults are a different matter altogether
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: true
<Tm_T> ikonia: hmm, not many can
<ikonia> I'm in the access list
<ikonia> it's just not working
<elkbuntu> ikonia, only long-term ops tend to be able to
<Flannel> ikonia: only as via
<elkbuntu> you're in the access list for voice
<ikonia> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ikonia> didn't look at the list
<elkbuntu> yeah, as what in old language was lvl 5
<Flannel> Oh yeah.. Levels are gone now aren't they
<ikonia> that makes sense
<elkbuntu> Flannel, yes, but it allows for more owners, and different levels of ownership which is nice
<Flannel> I'm still trying to figure out what the number in ALIS means
<elkbuntu> ask #freenode, they'll give you a link that only explains half of what you want to know, then ask for what you dont see on the page
<ikonia> I've got the page bookmarked somewhere
<Flannel> I just love how the contextual help feature isn't really contextual
<elkbuntu> haha, dholbach has an admirer: * hornyforholbach (i=horny@gateway/tor/x-16762b566dfc9586) has left #ubuntu-proxy-users
<ikonia> I've got a feeling evil is dmesg in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he joined after dmesg was kicked, his channels lists are similar, and he's just refered to me as good like - which I did remove him from #ubuntu
<ikonia> his IP has changed though
<ikonia> could be wrong
<elkbuntu> he uses proxies
 * elkbuntu waits
<jussi01> ikonia: i replied to your comment :D
<ikonia> ha ha, good man
<ikonia> I've not opened up firefox yet
<gnomefreak> good like ?
<Flannel> godlike
<ikonia> I could be way off on that, it just seemed ver co-incidental
<gnomefreak> meglomainia ;)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: I think your onto him
<elkbuntu> ikonia, eh?
<ikonia> asking how to change channels - when he's already in 3 channels
 * Myrtti pokes jussi01
<elkbuntu> dude, he's claiming n00bness, but he knows about /proc/
 * jussi01 pokes Myrtti back :D thanks
<Flannel> elkbuntu: No, he was told about /proc/ two seconds before pasting that
<Myrtti> I've got adblock on so I can't see a thing
<Myrtti> is it there :-D
 * gnomefreak thinks this dmesg kid is gonna make people angry/annoyed/ect...
<Myrtti> it shows up in html
<elkbuntu> Flannel, he quoted proc about 10 mins ago already
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, ask ##linux about him
<Flannel> elkbuntu: You're referring to the uptime, right?
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i heard you talking about it yesterday
<elkbuntu> yes
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Look four lines before that, eboyjr
<ubottu> In ubottu, HomingHamster said: python is a popular, Object Oriented, easy to learn, scripting language included with Ubuntu. Currently at version 2.5.2 (16th july 08).
<elkbuntu> ah, misread. still, look a little down from that
<gnomefreak> !python
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python
<gnomefreak> i dont think that is best way of describing it
<ikonia> version dropping in factoids is a pain too
<Flannel> elkbuntu: If I were to pick a reincarnation, I'd pick iampaul personally.
<gnomefreak> ikonia: agreed
<elkbuntu> heh
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<gnomefreak> @login
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> speaking of, who do I have to talk to for all that fancy mumbo jumbo?
<elkbuntu> dare someone to ask him if he has a website...
<Myrtti> Flannel: whaddaya want to know?
<Flannel> @login
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Flannel> Myrtti: Who do I bug re: updating that
<Myrtti> poke jussi01 :-P
<jpds> Flannel: /msg ubottu register <password>
<jussi01> jpds: I am about to shoot you
<jpds> jussi01: I thought you always wanted to do that.
<gnomefreak> !python is <reply> python is a popular Oject Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> im having trouble with browser can someone confirmt hat is the link
<Flannel> gnomefreak: looks like you broke the python website
<Myrtti> yup
<gnomefreak> i couldnt connect to it
<Myrtti> Tis dead, Jim.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yeah, it works.  Also works sans www
<gnomefreak> so i took a stab
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, HomingHamster said: perl is a popular scripting language, often used for CGI scripting. It is included in Ubuntu. See http://www.perl.org/.
<Myrtti> oh fun
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I feel your pain
<ubottu> In ubottu, HomingHamster said: cgi is Common Gateway Interface. A specification for communication between an HTTP server and gateway programs on the server. Such as C or Perl for active content
<elkbuntu> ignoring him. join in the 'earliest ubuntu cd' discussion, i want to wean him out of 'never used linux before'
<ubottu> In ubottu, HomingHamster said: apache is a very popular webserver. See apache.org
<jussi01> yay, for spence|away ...
<ikonia> what is Hominghamster playing at
<jussi01> sigh...
<elkbuntu> he's lost his attention ;)
 * elkbuntu wins
<jpds> !scope > HomingHamster
<ubottu> HomingHamster, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> whos here that i can test an email on?
<ikonia> sure
<bazhang> :)
<gnomefreak> ikonia: can you pm me your email address
<ikonia> done
<bazhang> dmesg is dmseg?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I don't think so
<bazhang> okay
<gnomefreak> thats odd. ikonia i sent it let me know if it has key signature inline
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> no key line
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> thanks
<ikonia> sorry
<bazhang> gpg sig?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: can i send one more i just tweaked something
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> keep 'em coming
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> that time i see it on the messages when sent
<gnomefreak> let me know if it changes when you get it
<ikonia> got you
<ikonia> key included this time
<bazhang> dmesg = evil (nickname) ?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<Myrtti> bazhang: ... suspected, yes.
<gnomefreak> bazhang: possibly
<ikonia> bazhang: possibly, I mentioned that earlier
<bazhang> thought so
<jussi01> Myrtti: any response on that email??
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> I just witnessed a prompt usage of my /hellokitty in #ubuntu-women :-D
<gnomefreak> i bought my sister those hellokity thinks years ago >10 years ago
<gnomefreak> things
<Pici> which hellokitty things?
<gnomefreak> Pici: lunchbox stuffed one crap like that. its been well ove 10 years ago
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if i ate breakfast this morning and its 8:22am now
<Myrtti> I've got my velcro curlers in a blue HelloKitty metal lunchbox
 * gnomefreak personally liked those rainbow bears(name escape me atm) and my little pony  and i dont mean for myself
<gnomefreak> not my little pony that would be rainbow bright i think
<Myrtti> carebears
 * Hobbsee wonders if anyone's good with phones here
<gnomefreak> ah yes them
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i can make and recieve calls :)
<Hobbsee> there's no way back from a bricked phone, is there?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: anything in particular?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  ^
<gnomefreak> bricked?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> as in, attempted to flash it, which failed.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hobbsee> i seriously doubt there is, but it's worth asking :)
<gnomefreak> if a cell phoone your carrier should beable to help but you fixing it i highly doubt it
 * gnomefreak wonders if they are going to fix Lp for me
<Hobbsee> nto if i've just flashed it, they won't.
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: oh
<Hobbsee> that's fairly high on the "we will not support you if you do this"
<gnomefreak> good point
<Myrtti> which phone, btw?
<Hobbsee> samsung z230
<Hobbsee> nice flip phone, on a samsung scale.
<Hobbsee> funny thing was, dad managed to flash his SE fine.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: if you take it back, they can flash it for you using some special interface IIRC
<Dave2> JTAG?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh, will they do that?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I had it done to my n800 - dunno if they will do it for your phone
<jussi01> Hobbsee: you can ask though
<Hobbsee> jussi01: mmm.  i'll have to do that.
 * Hobbsee is unsure how long it has until it breaks - it's having trouble charging too
<flaccid> if someone could update topic in #kubuntu-kde4 so it mentions the just built RC1 of kde4 instead of the beta 2, that would great
<jussi01> flaccid: we will look at it
<flaccid> look?
<jussi01> flaccid: yes, look - if we think it needs changing, then we will fix it
<flaccid> why wouldn't it need changing?
<flaccid> meh i'll stop being a pain...
<flaccid> thanks mate
<jussi01> sigh...
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> today seems to be one of those days when I'm totally amazed by the ingeniousity of mankind. In contrast to two past days when the world was taken over by idiots.
<elkbuntu> *ingenuity
<elkbuntu> ubuntu on my eee, wheeeeee!
<Hobbsee> \o/
<Hobbsee> how well does it work?
<elkbuntu> since the wifi patch didnt make it into hardy, awkwardly. driver is recompiled now, just waiting for the tweak script to finish. seems stalled on the eeexubuntu osd stuff
<elkbuntu> whee, wasnt stalled, just taking it's time
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: thanks
 * gnomefreak scared of Myrtti, she uses very big words 
<Myrtti> Pici: poit
 * Hobbsee uses very small words on gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ;) thankful forr that, less i have to think
<Hobbsee> you don't know what they do, though
<Myrtti> Pici: unpoit
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> bot lag?
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jucato> hm.. seems like I lagged :)
<Pici> Myrtti: unpoited
<BugeyeD> please test me for the dcc-exploit; i wasn't sent to #ubuntu-read-topic but found the wiki page and wanted to be tested. here's what i get:
<BugeyeD> 10:37 <@FloodBot1> BugeyeD: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type << /topic >> to find out how).
<Myrtti> BugeyeD: try now
<BugeyeD> Myrtti: working now, thanks.
<Myrtti> np
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Myrti
<Myrtti> moin Jack_Sparrow
<Myrtti> here we go
<Myrtti> 18:18 <+FloodBot1> WARNING: akaluzhny, kyleN, bfiller, tonyespy are all connected from  bismuth.canonical.com
<Myrtti> LOLWHUT?!
<Myrtti> :-P
<bazhang> hehe
<Myrtti> WARNINK WARNINK!
<bazhang> the long awaited audit has arrived
<Hobbsee> kline 'em!
<ikonia> bazhang: where ?
<Hobbsee> they're clearly up to no good!
<bazhang> ikonia, the floodbots have alerted us
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> audit attracted my attention
<ikonia> whoaaaa
<ikonia> unop has just changed his name to dmesg in ##linux
<Myrtti> :-O
<ikonia> ahhh it's not him
<ikonia> someone uop - and it's dmseg
<Myrtti> you scared the bejebus outta me
<ikonia> myself too
<Pici> o.O
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> thought xavura was banned in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> so did I
<bazhang> just checked ban tracker and nothing has been lifted
<Myrtti> n=KX@host217-44-30-143.range217-44.btcentralplus.com
<Myrtti> *!*@host86-154-222-147.range86-154.btcentralplus.com
<bazhang> ban evading?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<jussi01> right...
<Myrtti> hmmm
<bazhang> kb to here?
<Myrtti> might be unintentional, but doubt it
<bazhang> no chance
<Myrtti> I'd let him be at #ubuntu but ask him to join here
<Myrtti> because it needs to be talked
<jussi01> see how he responds to being asked to join here
<Myrtti> hiya
<Xavura> Hey
<Myrtti> feeling better than yesterday?
<Xavura> Yeah, I'm calm and cool, yesterday was horrible in many regards
<Myrtti> I was just wondering are you aware that technically you are still banned from #ubuntu?
<Xavura> I am? I thought the ban had been lifted
<Myrtti> nope, your ip has changed
<Xavura> Because when joining it didn't say I was banned
<Myrtti> host217-44-30-143.range217-44.btcentralplus.com
<Xavura> Well my IP is dynamic and I turn my router off each night
<Myrtti> versus
<Myrtti> host86-154-222-147.range86-154.btcentralplus.com
<Xavura> I didn't purposely, try to evade the ban or anything
<Myrtti> ah.
<Myrtti> so...
<Xavura> Each time I turn off my router it totally changes
<Xavura> According to my ISP
<Myrtti> you certainly seem to be calmer now, have you given any thought on what went wrong with among other things, your behaviour yesterday?
<Xavura> Well, it was just "one of those days" if you know what I mean? I had a lot going on, family, personal (and other things obviously)
<Xavura> so I was really not in any mood to be talking to people to be honest
<Xavura> I shouldn't have taken things out on strangers via IRC though, I know htis
<Xavura> Especially ones who are trying to help
<Myrtti> that's good to hear
<Myrtti> I'll now take that ban off and make a note about it to our bantracker
<Xavura> Should I leave #ubuntu? I'm not sure
<Xavura> Oh, thank you
<Myrtti> be aware though, that in the future, your name shall be in the records, and the next time might not be taken this lightly
<Myrtti> I appreciate your apology, for that I believe it was and lift the ban now
<Xavura> I can understand that
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> have a nice flight at #ubuntu
<Xavura> Thanks
<Myrtti> there
<Myrtti> put notes on the tracker
<bazhang> o.0
<jussi01> bazhang: why the suprise?
<bazhang> jussi01, the ban in #ubuntu just now
<ikonia> mine ?
<bazhang> yeah
<jussi01> ikonia: what did you just do?
<ikonia> if so it's just been undone
<bazhang> looked serious :)
<ikonia> I hit the damn scroll whell on the mouse
<ikonia> half way through banning nixnoob_
<bazhang> ugh nixnoob
<ikonia> I was trying to scroll up the channel to get his host mask as the channel was moving quick
<ikonia> just caching up
<jussi01> ok, I didnt see the unban anywhere...
<ikonia> jussi01: 2 seconds I'm just checking, irssi is giving me the channel not in sync error
<ikonia> let me fix that and I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> I thought an option in my config had resolved that
<bazhang> not as bad as when I banned most of canada :)
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> sorry about that
<ikonia> laptop scrollwheel = no no from now on
<ikonia> jussi01: can you verify that ?
<jussi01> ikonia: what?
<ikonia> jussi01: can you just veriy that ban was lifted correctly please.
<ikonia> or anyone
<jussi01> looks fine here
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> just checking
<ikonia> right, let me get nixnoob_
<ikonia> jussi01: is there a way to use auto_bleh retrospectivly ?
<ikonia> out of interest
<jussi01> ikonia: not that I know of
<ikonia> didn't think so
<ikonia> what is the correct synatax to banforward someone is it $user@host#forward-channel
<gnomefreak> ikonia: not sure but if you add it to auto_bleh let me know
<jussi01> gnomefreak: there is forward on autobleh
 * gnomefreak sucks at perl
<gnomefreak> ther eis?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: can't see anything in the syntax for retro, but arf for ban forward
<ikonia> afr
<gnomefreak> not on mine atleast i never saw it
<Myrtti> *!*@*!#channel
<jussi01> gnomefreak: grab the one in #dib5sn
<gnomefreak> what is #dib5sn?
<gnomefreak> other than a channel
<jussi01> gnomefreak: never mind ;)
<gnomefreak> ok
<jussi01> gnomefreak: just go look at the topic there :)
<gnomefreak> description => 'Provides /ak /aq /ab /abr /abrn /arn /amb /amr /at',
<jussi01> gnomefreak: did you read the whole topic?
<gnomefreak> yes
<jussi01> Now provides: /ak /ab /aq /ar /arn /abr /abrn /abk /abkn /at /afr /afrn /amb /amr /ambr /ambrn /ambk /ambkn /amfr /amfrn /alog
<gnomefreak> yep
<jussi01> gnomefreak: /afrn is autobleh foward remove notice
<gnomefreak> trying to open link so i can read it first but it doesnt want to open so maybe wget andd than read
<jussi01> yeah, just wget
<ikonia> Myrtti: thanks
<bazhang> nixnoob is back
<gnomefreak> jussi01: are you sure site is working
<gnomefreak> not getting anything from wget either
<jussi01> gnomefreak: no, Im not - its not mine. ikonia has a current version though
<jussi01> I do on my other server also
<gnomefreak> ikonia: can you pastebin yours
<ikonia> gnomefreak: sure can
<ikonia> pastebin or mail it you /
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<gnomefreak> ikonia: either
<gnomefreak> email would work
<gnomefreak> pinging that link fails as well
<ikonia> done
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks i will look at it after lunhc
<gnomefreak> lunch
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: looks like compiz fix has been pushed
<gnomefreak> atleast some of the packages
<gnomefreak> ikonia: what address did you send it to?
<ikonia> gmail
<ikonia> gnomefreak: replied to your earlier message
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i have 10 of them ;) ok i havent gotten it yet than
<gnomefreak> ill check after lunch than. once g/f is done, she has to work on this pc since i didnt fix the other 3
<gnomefreak> yet
<ikonia> gnomefreak: the one you sent to me on, don't want to post it in the channel
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ubuntu.ase or gnomefreak?
<ikonia> ubuntu.ase
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thats what i thought
<ikonia> sorry had to check
<gnomefreak> its ok
<ikonia> nixnoob_: hello
<gnomefreak> that file shouldnt be that big that it tkes this long
<ikonia> god no
<nixnoob_> ikonia: what do you want. every time i talk to you you are extremely rude.
<gnomefreak> ok ill check later, maybe ill get it than oh hell lunch can wait this looks too good to leave
<ikonia> nixnoob_: asking someone to look up an option them selves because I'm not going to do it and it's an obcure option is not rude
<nixnoob_> dude this is not the first time.
<ikonia> nixnoob_: you called me a "dick" and parted, waited on line for 5 minutes then returned to the channel
<nixnoob_> i didnt mean to part
<nixnoob_> im using ssh
<nixnoob_> connection got mangled
<ikonia> ok, thats understandable,
<ikonia> nixnoob_: what about calling someone a dick ?
<nixnoob_> not nice but im all about treating as i was treated
<nixnoob_> like i said that wasnt the first time
<bazhang> nixnoob_, name calling is right out.
<ikonia> nixnoob_: you where asked to look up /proc/cpu options for yourself as they are pretty obscure
<nixnoob_> you could just say you dont kno
<ikonia> I didn't know of the top of my head, hence why I said look them up - I'm not going to
<ikonia> they are quite obscure
<nixnoob_> not to insinuate that you kno and you wnt tell me
<ikonia> I didn't
<nixnoob_> i kno that and thats why i was asking.
<ikonia> I said look it up - I'm not going to
<ikonia> "I'm not going to " implies I don't know either
<ikonia> nixnoob_: if you had hung around for a minute before calling me a dick I was getting you the doc url
<nixnoob_> well i missed that part
<nixnoob_> forget it.
<nixnoob_> i figured it out anyway and im sorry we had this misunderstanding.
<ikonia> even if you missed that part to call someone a dick is not acceptable
<nixnoob_> you kno im here all the time helping people just like you the least i can get is a curtious response
<nixnoob_> i missed or misunderstood your statement
<bazhang> nixnoob_, calling names is never appropriate
<ikonia> you asked I said you'll have to look it up as I'm not going to
<ikonia> thats not rude, you then responded with "your a dick" and your connection dropped rather quickly after that
<ikonia> yet you where online still
<ikonia> just not in the channel
<ikonia> as I said if you had not called me a name and left I was getting you the URL
<nixnoob_> i have two users running.
<nixnoob_> anyway
<nixnoob_> there is no reason to discuss it anymore it was a misunderstanding
<ikonia> calling someone a dick is not a missunderstanding, you agree that that's not acceptable and not going to happen again ?
<nixnoob_> yea if i had a problem i shouldve pmed u and not said it in the channel
<ikonia> no - you shouldn't have called someone a name in public or in a channel
<nixnoob_> not that calling u a dick in pm is any better
<ikonia> thats fair enough
<ikonia> so a little more thought before so quick on the insults, in public/in private ?
<nixnoob_> dont worry
<ikonia> thank you, the bans removed in #ubuntu for you now
<nixnoob_> lol
<nixnoob_> thanks
<ikonia> why is that funny ?
<nixnoob_> well you do understand that a ban would not be effective anyway but i dont want to offend
<ikonia> nixnoob_: it was effective, you where removed from the channel
<nixnoob_> very very very temporarily
<nixnoob_> im not going to go into this and piss you off
<nixnoob_> its not necessary to circumvent the ban so there is no issue
<nixnoob_> thank you
<nixnoob_> good day
<bazhang> nixnoob_, best to part now
<ikonia> bazhang: is he normally an issue ?
<ikonia> you suggested you where aware of him ?
<bazhang> ikonia, just the comment he made to you; and some offtopic stuff earlier.
<ikonia> ok, so not a regular
<bazhang> hardly
<ikonia> good good
<ikonia> just curious to if his banevading comments where based on "experience"
<gnomefreak> ikonia: can you please pastebin it gmails is fudged up something awful
<bazhang> he gave away the game on that one :)
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no problem
<gnomefreak> ikonia: thanks
<Pici> Some people seem to think that theres no problem with ban evasion, then again, the channels that they do that in probably don't have an experienced ops team like ours
<bazhang> or as nal-ioth says: the k-line always gets them :)
<Myrtti> catching the k-train
<bazhang> haha
<Pici> choo-choo\
<Myrtti> would you be loverly people and see if tracepath myrtti.fi ends up to somewhere in the general direction of kirahvi.com?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/f27c49450
<gnomefreak> thanks
 * gnomefreak having really bad day
<jpds> Myrtti: 8:  vhost.kapsi.fi (217.30.184.170)
<Myrtti> whee
<Pici> vhost.kapsi.fi (217.30.184.170)  too
<Myrtti> of course, I get the nameserver update last
<Pici> 13 hops though :/
<Myrtti> as usual
<Myrtti> I get only 9!
<Myrtti> to wrong address.
<Pici> Although two of them from my router. /shrug
<Myrtti> thank you
<Myrtti> "can't login to my virtual server with ssh, changed the domain to point to kapsi. The virtual not working MIGHT be a result of a SMS sent on Saturday about getting a written permission to shove someone to the sea."
<Myrtti> just... /might/
<PriceChild> I notice Flannel was added to ubuntu-irc on launchpad.
<PriceChild> ah he has been given access in places..
<PriceChild> ignore me :)
<bazhang> :)
<jussi01> @now london
<ubottu> jussi01: Current time in Europe/London: July 16 2008, 18:40:42 - Current meeting: QA Team
<Myrtti> hm
<jpds> That meeting was cancelled
<LetsGo67> Why am I banned from #xubuntu?
<ompaul> @btlogin
<Myrtti> 19 - #xubuntu: ban *!*@74.12.180.* [by reynolds.freenode.net, 10298753 secs  ago]
<LetsGo67> Yeah but why?
<ompaul> lets find out
<Myrtti> @btlogin
 * ompaul goes poking the interwebs
<ompaul> Myrtti, not there
<ompaul> we got to poke real logs .org
<Myrtti> that hostname is somewhat familiar though
<Flannel> PriceChild: I aven't been given some places
<ompaul> Flannel, we don't have em all
<ompaul> k is not u etc
<LetsGo67> Why?
<bazhang> me wants -ot
<ompaul> LetsGo67, wait
<ompaul> we will find it
<Myrtti> bazhang: no you don't
<Myrtti> really, you don't
<bazhang> No I dont :)
<Flannel> ompaul: I meant like @login and stuff
<Flannel> @login
<ubottu> Flannel: Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ompaul> jussi01, ^^^^^^^ please fix
<bazhang> LetsGo67, why are you asking about basicLinux in Ubuntu channels?
<jussi01> Flannel: Ill get to it soon. bit busy just now
<ompaul> bazhang, how long ago?
<bazhang> just now ompaul in kubuntu, ubuntu
<ompaul> LetsGo67, well that seems like the kind of thing that does not go down too well
<Flannel> jussi01: No worries, just want to make sure the right people know (and wasn't sure who that was)
<nalioth> Flannel: patience
<LetsGo67> ompaul: but why was I banned?
<ompaul> LetsGo67, I don't have logs I am trying to locate that
<ompaul> but it seems your subnet - ergo it would appear that someone on that network was behaving in a rather bad way
<ompaul> you don't get a subnet ban for being onetime bad
<ompaul> so you can look to your network neighbours
<LetsGo67> So someone else in Ottawa using Bell Internet was bad?
<nalioth> LetsGo67: it's not unusual for this to happen
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<ompaul> now where are the xubuntu ops and what do they think - and can we find the particular reason
<Myrtti> also, might've been that you had a flippityfloppity connections some day
<Myrtti> and were banned because of that
 * ompaul can't get a grip on logs
<Myrtti> ompaul: toss me an url
<ompaul> Myrtti, only the irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> impossible to search
 * ompaul wonders about asking elmo for a favour
<ompaul> I might get denied or not
<Myrtti> well I took the ban off
<Myrtti> as I do have enough oppage at x
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> LetsGo67, so it was not you persay or maybe it was but
<PriceChild> I have xubuntu logs (missing a small amount yesterday morning though)
<ompaul> PriceChild, search for *!*@74.12.180.*
<PriceChild> does ubottu not track bans there?
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<ompaul> not going back far enough
<PriceChild> oh :/
<ompaul> PriceChild, please allow us some credit, I don't have dementia yet ;-P
 * ompaul chuckles
<Pici> 'yet'
<jussi01> rofl
<Myrtti> ompaul: I'll mail you the FLUG shirt home, but I've got a special treat for you
<ompaul> Pici, shhhhh
<ompaul> Myrtti, ack
<ompaul> thanks
<PriceChild> I guess I'm missing it in my logs.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I guess it was a long time ago
<PriceChild> Meh, move on I guess.
<ompaul> <Myrtti> 19 - #xubuntu: ban *!*@74.12.180.* [by reynolds.freenode.net, 10298753 secs  ago]
<ompaul> thats a lot of seconds
<Myrtti> 120 days
<Myrtti> If I calculated correctly
<ompaul> 120 days
<Myrtti> ((10 298 753 / 60) / 60) / 24 = 119.19853
<ompaul> that would be that time we don't want to remember
<ompaul> year
<ompaul> yeap that works
<ompaul> LetsGo67, is there something else we can do for you?
 * ompaul will wear a kaffka tee for Friday! 
<Myrtti> I'll wear pink at the airport :-P
 * ompaul wonder where that extra f came from
<ompaul> I was given a red hat tee by one of their senior consultants .....
<ompaul> and at that point he knew I had gnewsense
<Myrtti> twas funny, first time we met with jussi01, he was wearing Ubuntu Studio shirt and I was of course in pink. Knew each other right away :-P
<ompaul> was he winding me
<ompaul> LetsGo67, is there something else we can do for you? (please note the topic)
 * ompaul plays some Bedlam in Belgium
 * ompaul track skips
<ompaul> some aerosmith
<Myrtti> ompaul: have you seen the Radiohead - House of Cards video yet?
<ompaul> no
<ompaul> that would imply a few things :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: http://code.google.com/creative/radiohead/
<ompaul> LetsGo67, ehh what else can we do for you?
<Myrtti> totally AWESOME
 * Pici wants a realtime 3d scanner
<jussi01> Flannel: please now try @login
<Flannel> @login
<ubottu> Flannel: The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> :)
 * ompaul cheers jussi01 for excellent work
<jussi01> Flannel: now try making a factoid - you know how to do that? (use !flannel or something)
<Flannel> !cookies is Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Flannel> !cookies
<ubottu> cookies is Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<Flannel> hmm
<Pici> You probably want a <reply> in there
<bazhang> need the <reply>
<jussi01> Flannel: you need to add <reply>
<jussi01> heheh
<PriceChild> Flannel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#head-939476c21aa571518530bf85c289d95cd7279ee6
<Flannel> !cookies is <reply> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<ubottu> But cookies already means something else!
<Flannel> !forget cookies
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Flannel
<Flannel> !cookies is <reply> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<PriceChild> Flannel: oddness arises when factoids are deleted
<ompaul> !cookies
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookies
<jussi01> !remember cookies
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PriceChild> Flannel: you need to 'unforget', then prefix with 'no'
<jussi01> !unforget cookies
<ubottu> I suddenly remember cookies again, jussi01
<Flannel> oh, right. no.
<ompaul> !no cookies are <reply> full of stuff that you may be able to eat!
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ompaul> !cookies are <reply> full of stuff that you may be able to eat!
<Flannel> ubottu: no, cookies is <reply> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<ompaul> !no cookies are <reply> full of stuff that you may be able to eat!
<ubottu> ompaul: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> is...
<ompaul> !no cookies is <reply> full of stuff that you may be able to eat!
<ubottu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> yaerp
<PriceChild> Flannel: also aliases cannot be made from scratch. you need to make a blank factoid then "no foo is <alias>"
<PriceChild> Flannel: we have #ubuntu-bots for testing
<Flannel> PriceChild: make foo, then alias it, right?
<PriceChild> yup
<jussi01> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<jussi01> !test1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test1
<bazhang> unforget :)
<jussi01> !test1 is <alias>test
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> PriceChild: we fixed it
<bazhang> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<jussi01> :)
<bazhang> that is so funny
<PriceChild> jussi01: ah cool :)
<Flannel> PriceChild: so, forget is a flag, not an actual removal of the factoid
<PriceChild> yup
<PriceChild> !forget test1
<ubottu> I'll forget that, PriceChild
<PriceChild> !search test
<ubottu> Found: latestkde, latest kde, worksforme, firefox, popcon, laptop, upgradeproblem, test-jpds*, test again, repomirror
<PriceChild> !search test1
<jussi01> LetsGo67: can we help you more?
<ubottu> Found: test1*
<LetsGo67> No, I will part.
<PriceChild> Flannel: notice the * above, indicating deletion
<Flannel> Aye
<jpds> ...
<jussi01> Flannel: anything you do can and will be recorded :P
<jussi01> jpds: rofl - thats your own fault
<bazhang> as well as audited
<ompaul> bazhang, and altered for PR purposes
<bazhang> hehe
<ompaul> which leads to fun while you silently repudiate in pm all the lacking context to what appears to be _bad_ stuff tm
<ompaul> yeas
<bazhang> talk about psyops
<Myrtti> I'll get me coat
<Tm_T> don't let go the goat
<Myrtti> not you too
<Myrtti> Dave2: J'ACCUSE!
<Dave2> !
<jussi01> lads and ladies, I need to restart the server after the kernel update. This means we will have no bot for a short period.
 * Myrtti logs into xob and crosses her fingers
<Pici> jussi01: OHNO
<jussi01> Pici: is that a problem right now?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm ready
<Myrtti> just wgetted the database
<jussi01> great. someone go help incorrect in #k while I go restart
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ^
<Myrtti> jussi01: choo.
<Tm_T> sorry, cant
<Myrtti> damnit
<jussio1> Im still kinda here :D
 * nalioth sets a trap for Mr. Peer
<Myrtti> would someone tell me what's wrong with "wget -qr -P ~/bot/ http://jussi01.com/<file>" as a crontab job?
<Myrtti> (timings omitted)
<ompaul> does the wget return an error?
<Myrtti> no?
<ompaul> welcome back bot
<ompaul> does it get the file?
<Myrtti> according to my logs, no
<ompaul> ok - does it need a sheel
<Myrtti> although, now it says it does
<Myrtti> oh well
<ompaul> sorry let me start again I got the wrong 2question
<jussi01> hrm
<ompaul> does the command line work
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> jussi01: yes? :-P
<jussi01> ahh, there she is
<ompaul> welcome back bot
 * ompaul does some mad stuff
 * ompaul regrets network cables left in work
<ompaul> they are his own
 * ompaul grumbles
<Myrtti> hm.
<ompaul> FK the original anti hero writer?
<ompaul> or was there someone before him
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, zbrahead91 said: !how regular is regular
 * ompaul visits
<PriceChild> !botabuse | zbrahead91
<ubottu> zbrahead91: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
 * PriceChild wonders if he has admin access
<ompaul> <ubottu> In #ubuntu-uk, zbrahead91 said: !how regular is regular
<ompaul> zbrahead91, please don't do !foo is bar
<ompaul> cos it echos in here
<ompaul> and then if we are not looking directly at this channel we tend to check incase of something we should be involved in
<ompaul> it is only a computer and a database
<PriceChild> zbrahead91: anything else we can help you with? I'm not sure why you joined in the first place :)
<zbrahead91> Joined this?
<zbrahead91> So I could see the ubottu :P
<PriceChild> yup
<jussi01> right...
<Myrtti> roight.
<ompaul> cos I told him that his silly !foo is bar was echoed here
<Pici> ooookay
<PriceChild> ah ok
<Myrtti> I was almost shaking my head and saying "kids who barely can read... pft." but then I realized I'm turning 28 >month away and 17 year olds do actually know how to read, it's just that I can't do arithmetic and count that they're not exactly five y o
<Myrtti> <month, even.
<Myrtti> ho hum.
<Pici> What date?
<Myrtti> a wednesday
 * PriceChild resists joking about Myrtti's age
<Myrtti> :-P
<Pici> ;P
<ompaul> Pici, you is answered in an encrypted format with several different outcomes
<ompaul> don't stress the small stuff, its all small stuff
 * ompaul becomes wise old man in corner
<ompaul> Tm_T, go say it :)
<Myrtti> ompaul: I'll just limp with my walking stick beside you this weekend :-P
<ompaul> hahahaa
<ompaul> drink lots of water feed muscles
<Myrtti> taking a sip once in a while from my flask
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> "goddamn youth, when I was young..."
<ompaul> cheeky whippersnappers, why in my day .....
<Tm_T> ompaul: ghhhhh (too old to say it)
<ompaul> Tm_T, :)
 * ompaul buys Tm_T a cup of horlicks and has one hisself
<Tm_T> nice :)
<Pici> kinky
<ompaul> Pici, ehh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horlicks
 * ompaul raises an eyebrow and and glances at Pici 
 * ompaul rocks out to aslan a dublin band 
<Myrtti> Aleksi licks my arm :-P
<ompaul> the happy little guinea pig
 * ompaul goes to check out aslan web site
<Myrtti> hey don't eat my tux shirt
<jussi01> tuhina is seeming more happy today, for which Im thankful - still a little fearful about the leg though
<Myrtti> this one almost fell asleep on my arm
<Myrtti> goddamnit
<Myrtti> and now he peed on me
<jussi01> rofl
<Tm_T> nice
<PriceChild> ompaul: aslan website?
<ubottu> Starnestommy called the ops in #ubuntu (Fuzzles)
<ubottu> joomla_user called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> right....
<PriceChild> looking into it
<jussi01> PriceChild: how is the new job going?
<PriceChild> K-lined
<PriceChild> No, I haven't been klined from new job, but fuzzles was.
<PriceChild> jussi01: great thanks, been going through orientation, training etc.
<ikonia> PriceChild: what are you doing now ?
<jussi01> cool - what is the job description? seems I missed that before?
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> It seems to depend on where you read it, but Technical Support, Helpdesk thing.
<ikonia> super
<PriceChild> But its far from a call centre... and will be doing some travelling around clients and things.
<jussi01> PriceChild: nice!
<PriceChild> I'm very happy :)
<ikonia> PriceChild: where is base camp ?
<PriceChild> ikonia: Birmingham.
<ikonia> thats a reasonable move for you ?
<PriceChild> I just bus/train/walk in each day.
<ikonia> I meant I didn't think you where birmingham based before
<PriceChild> I'm from the midlands, went up north for uni.
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> so a return to the mother ship
<PriceChild> ikonia: lrl at the weekend? :P
<ikonia> yes
<PriceChild> didn't expect that
<PriceChild> was starting to type out a "well that's not good enough"
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> %90 certain, I have a work commitment on Friday with a friend who I actually thought was doing a talk there, but it turns out he's not, but he's driving us straight from the commitment
<PriceChild> So that's 6 of us?
<ikonia> I know ompaul is going
<ompaul> I is
<jussi01> wow, you guys can have myrtti's -ops "pillow fight" then
<jussi01> :P
<ompaul> heh
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'll snuggle with ompaul aaaaaalll weekend
<ompaul> I doubt it
<PriceChild> jussi01: 'you'? and what pathetic excuse do you have?
<Myrtti> X-D
<ompaul> news to me
 * ompaul looks on in humour
<jussi01> PriceChild: Im broke?
<Myrtti> I did threaten to kidnap him though
<Myrtti> but it's a bit hard since he's so far away from me
<ompaul> jussi01, not broke enough sell your interwebs to a spammer for $1,000,000 dollars
<jussi01> ompaul: ROFL
<ompaul> clikz on dez linkz
<jussi01> ompaul: I added google adds to my blog.. doubt thatll help much
<ompaul> not in time methinks
<ompaul> which is why you needz spammerz
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> and for those who don't know, I have been quoted as saying bad things about spammers :)
<jussi01> ompaul: you have been quoted sayng bad things about many people...
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTmXHvGZiSY
<ompaul> mostly idiots :)
<ompaul> jussi01, at least I am not totally like linus "if you don't agree with me you are stupid and ugly"
<jussi01> hahahah
<ikonia> did linus really say jussi01 was stupid AND ugly ?
<ompaul> yes
<ompaul> hahaha
 * ompaul rofl
<ompaul> someone pick me up off the floor
<ompaul> I can't get up for the laughing
<ikonia> get up
<Myrtti> have I shown you this? http://tunkio.panettaa.org/src/1206647648872.png
<Myrtti> that's my old colleague
<ompaul> jussi01, I read ikonia's statement without the jussi01 I saw the "AND" so I looked to the end of the line and typed yes and then as I hit enter I saw your name
<jussi01> hahahah
<ompaul> hahaha
<ompaul> ergo the hahahaha straight away
<jussi01> PriceChild: you still dont beleive Im an aussie, do you?
<PriceChild> not at all
<Myrtti> caption "sure you can wade forward in a puddle of shit", commented Manu Setälä of COSS on describing OOXML approval in Finland
<ikonia> ha ha
<PriceChild> isn't it handy you won't be at lrl to prove it
<ompaul> haha
<Myrtti> and that picture was in a high profile Finnish ICT newssite
<jussi01> ok, dont everyone get this at once - or you will kill ubottu, but: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20080716-231238-16072008024.mp4
<ompaul> PriceChild, hmm we have Myrtti claiming it was an auzzie accent - but .... what would a shelia know
 * ompaul runs and hides in the aforementioned puddle
<ompaul> yuk
 * ompaul picks jussi01 up
<ompaul> stop laughing
<ompaul> this is just silly
<ompaul> AND NOW FOR SOMETHING COMPLETELY DIFFERENT - ME DOING CAPS
<Myrtti> aws ♥
 * ompaul listens to more aslan
<ompaul> and just lays back
<jussi01> ompaul: Id forggoten how good aslan is :)
<ompaul> jussi01, heh
<ompaul> you can't forget
<ompaul> it is not possible
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (Fuzzles)
<ompaul> every day you should wake up to Here comes lucy jones
<Myrtti> I was going to /hellokitty him
<jussi01> another kline mcoming PriceChild?
<Myrtti> ompaul: LOOOOOLLLL
<Myrtti> THE MOST EPIC BAN EVER: 23:32 @,- mode/#ubuntu [+d *?I'm?too?lame?to?read?BitchX.doc?*] by ompaul
<Myrtti> let this day be remembered in the history of #ubuntu IRC
<ompaul> well if you can't read the docs you should not be using it :)
<jussi01> ompaul: now Im going to have to go buy some music - damn you
<ompaul> ehh help I can't remove it
<Myrtti> LOL
<ompaul> it is default for bitchx
<Myrtti> ompaul: let it be there by all means
<jussi01> ompaul: epic FAIL
<PriceChild> jussi01: we'll see
<jussi01> PriceChild: did you see the video?
<PriceChild> nope, will do later
<ompaul> PriceChild, help kill that +d please Im too lame to read script
<ompaul> :)
 * ompaul goes back to try again 
<PriceChild> jussi01: done
<jussi01> PriceChild: :)
<nalioth> some peoples kids  <sigh>
<ompaul> PriceChild, I have no idea why my script failed - I have to look now
<ompaul> I will leave the jason there for half an hour
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth
<jussi01> ok, nini everyone
<Myrtti> nini
<ompaul> jussi01, sleep well- then tomorrow may the road rise to meet you
<Jack_Smirnoff> who removed the ban on xavura
<PriceChild> Jack_Smirnoff: Any reason why you are interested in this?
<PriceChild> (Identify if you think we'd know you)
<Jack_Smirnoff> I set the ban
<Jack_Smirnoff> My pc is busy, I am on alt laptop
<Myrtti> right
<Jack_Smirnoff> darn little keyboards
<Myrtti> hold on, I'll look this one feller first
<ompaul> Jack_Smirnoff, ehh care to prove you are what you is - i.e. cloak up
<ompaul> or in a pm something we both know - recently
<Jack_Smirnoff> I cant get to my ub box until a drive is finished formatting under windows
<ompaul> I can vouch for Jack_Smirnoff as being Mr sparrow ;-)
<Jack_Smirnoff> ty
<Myrtti> ok, he said he has a habit of turning off his router for the night and getting a new ip that way so he entered the channel regardless the ban
<ompaul> pm had  info that was unique to us
<PriceChild> Has he been a pain since rejoining?
<Jack_Smirnoff> Just someone to watch
<Myrtti> he apologized (sorta, I think it was nice) so I removed the ban since I didn't see him acting badly at the time
<Myrtti> and I did comment his bans on the bantracker
<Myrtti> and kick too
<Jack_Smirnoff> np.. just keep an eye on him..
<Jack_Smirnoff> I planned on removing the ban and to see him back with a new ip  set off red flags
<Myrtti> 19:25 -'@: be aware though, that in the future, your name shall be in the records, and  the next time might not be taken this lightly
<Myrtti> 19:25 -'@: I appreciate your apology, for that I believe it was and lift the ban now
<Myrtti> 19:26 < Xavura> I can understand that
<ompaul> game on
<Myrtti> so.
<ompaul> these are the hands of a tired man .....
<mneptok> the hand speaks! the hand of a government man.
<Jack_Smirnoff> ouch
<ompaul> mneptok, no Aslan
<ompaul> This Is
 * ompaul groks some rockin
<Myrtti> I should wipe the floors
<Jack_Smirnoff> 99% on my windows drive format  weeeeeee!
 * Myrtti plays Radiohead once again
<Jack_Sparrow> Ah.. done
<ompaul> kew
<ompaul> l
<Jack_Sparrow> I just remastered XP with nlite, then remastered my nlite with vistamizer for all of the cutezie parts.
<Myrtti> AHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH this is SO #ubuntu-ops
<Myrtti> http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/1135237256599
<Myrtti> "Screams of help" "This means a task for THE SUPERDOG!"
<Myrtti> well, atleast that's how I sometimes feel.
<ompaul> hahahaa
<Myrtti> and now for something completely different: http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/1135236319599
<ompaul> thanks but no thanks
<Pici> Myrtti: Is that what I think it is?
<Myrtti> what, where?
<Pici> Myrtti: the eunich cat cartoon?
<Myrtti> mmmm yes? what about it?
<Pici> Myrtti: nevermind
<Pici> english vs. finnish cat onomatopoeia
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/1135237601903 "come right now away from that man!"
<Pici> hehe
<mneptok> "watch out for Surtsey between the knees"
<Myrtti> http://www.hs.fi/fingerpori/1135237030850 "now I know why they call him Pooh"
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> some peoples kids  <sigh>
<Pici> indeed.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> it's gonne be a rough ride for a bit, it seems
<Pici> Is that what your staffersense is telling you?
<tomaw> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Spidy-Sense
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: exactly ;)
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Pici> Myrtti: Have you changed your mind since your comment earlier today?
<Myrtti> no, this individual just is an exception
<Pici> Okay ;)
<Myrtti> "can I fit 64-bit peg thru a 32-bit hole? Sure, just cram it with enough force"
<Myrtti> USE THE FORCE!
<nalioth> Pici: yahoo messenger/msn messenger/etc allow you to share your friends list
<nalioth> Pici: the guy is from brazil and doens't speak english very well
<nalioth> not very familiar with irc, either
<Pici> nalioth: I didnt even know IRC had friends lists
<nalioth> Pici: it _doesnt_
<Pici> Exactly ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-17
<Bacta> Hi, may I have my ban removed?
<PriceChild> AHEM!! The IRC Council will be meeting Saturday 19th at 22utc in #ubuntu-meeting.
<Bacta> Will they decide on my ban then?
<Jack_Sparrow> <Bacta> When will Ubuntu Masturbating Monkey be released?
<Bacta> oh http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/info/6s1p7/comments/
<Jack_Sparrow> Bacta You must have known that was not true
<Bacta> yeah :(
<Bacta> but you must always have hope
* PriceChild changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel  is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |  We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next Council meeting: sat 22utc
<Bacta> I won't do it again
<Myrtti> PriceChild: are you out of your mind? >__<
<PriceChild> Myrtti: wanted to get one asap for a while... i can't do anything weekday which is compatible with elky.
<Myrtti> ok.
<Myrtti> PriceChild: I'll pack my Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™ just for you.
<PriceChild> :)
<PriceChild> I'm sure I'll survive with a few hours less socialising on the sat
<Myrtti> you?
<Bacta> so can I have my ban removed?
<Myrtti> and you think people like me, ompaul, Mez, etc wouldn't want to attend this meeting?
<Myrtti> hmph
<Myrtti> oh well.
<PriceChild> Myrtti: hopefully there won't be much, it will be kept short and we'll get another meeting soon after.
<Myrtti> hope so...
<PriceChild> yeah its not ideal, yeah its far from ideal, but its at least a meeting
<Bacta> can someone please look at my ban in #ubuntu?
<Bacta> I've got some questions to ask about ALSA and it's quite hard when you don't have access to the chan
<PriceChild> I've got to run now. *tacklehugs Myrtti on the way out*
<Myrtti> eeeeeep
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: ^
<Jack_Sparrow> Im in pm with him
<Jack_Sparrow> He insists he just read the coc, but cant seem to find a link he used
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> I think it's time for me to give up for today, no matter how much I want to clean up this place
<Myrtti> gaia alone knows when I'll sleep next time
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti I could send you a picture of my office.. that would make you feel better
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: because it's a mess or because it's pink or because it's filled with stuffed penguins and polarbears and guinea pigs=
<ubottu> Starnestommy called the ops in #ubuntu (HarpyFiend)
<ubottu> HarpyFiend called the ops in #ubuntu (Starnestommy)
<nhaines> I have a quick question.  Who is in charge of irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<mneptok> nhaines: Canonical IS. something you need?
<nhaines> Yes, I would like a hostname in a specific log redacted, but I would like to talk about it privately with someone.
<nalioth> nhaines: i'm not sure they're gonna go for that
<nhaines> nalioth: I wouldn't blame them, nevertheless it is very important.
<mneptok> nhaines: i can say unequivocally that that will not happen
<nhaines> I understand, but I still need to speak with someone and try.
<mneptok> nhaines: you just did. :)
<mneptok> nhaines: there is *no* way i would bring this to elmo. he'd kill me.
<mneptok> (he's really itching for a better excuse. i won't give him one.) ;)
<nhaines> haha  ;)
<mneptok> nhaines: i've seen the IS request ticket queue. getting an IRC logfile edited will not happen before the sun goes red giant.
<nhaines> Well, thank you for your time.  I don't wish to keep any of you.  :)
<nhaines> Good night!
<nalioth> i wonder if he was irc'g from the Playboy Mansion or something?
<nalioth> ruin the reps of good nerds everywhere, that would
<nickrud> of course I volunteer to work on the saturday that hell will freeze over
<nickrud> ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: Eh?
<nickrud> the irc council meeting
<nickrud> I thought hell would freeze over first ;)
<Flannel> When's that?
 * Flannel checks wiki, like a smart person.
<nickrud> 3pm our time
 * Hobbsee is surprised it's not on the mailing list
<nickrud> Flannel you have one more web page to keep track of, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/*/*/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Flannel> nickrud: I can just read buffers, but I didn't see it this morning.  Read... most of July from the logs.  and the ML since April
<nickrud> Flannel heh. I did the same when I started. Due diligence and all that ;)
<Flannel> So, IRC council is scheduled, but no agenda, eh?
<Flannel> or rather, no topics on said agenda
<mneptok> heya Flannel
<Flannel> Howdy mneptok
<Hobbsee> mneptok!
<mneptok> Hobbsee!
 * mneptok spews rum and pennies all over the channel
 * Hobbsee throws her bricked phone at mneptok
 * Flannel wonders why mneptok was drinking pennies.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i found the successor to The Pointy Stick Of DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!one!!!!
<mneptok> Hobbsee: http://noquarters.blogspot.com/2005/04/barbie-has-attitude-now-you-might.html
<mneptok> just for you, behbeh
<Hobbsee> mneptok: haha.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: you wish
<nickrud> Flannel that must have been dreary, reading all those logs in one sitting
<Flannel> nickrud: Eh, wasn't too bad.  One benefit of wgetting them all is I got to grep myself, and see all the nasty things you all have been saying about me since Hoary
<nickrud> :) I learned my lesson in the 80's, and thankfully all those boards are defunct, and the 8" floppies are probably corrupt by now
<Flannel> nickrud: well, I was never a trouble maker, so that wasn't the problem.  Some of you were just jealous of my dashing good looks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Thems fighting words
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: be my guest!  fight nickrud all you like!
 * nickrud thinks anyone who wears flannel in socal has some sartorial issues that would overwhelm any personal appearance
<mneptok> nickrud: not to mention living in SoCal
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud  IS he a west coaster too..
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow yeah, I know. Closer to me than you are, I think. One more reason for you to come north for a drink
<Jack_Sparrow> I better hide my duster and my cowboy hat
<nalioth> Flannel: you live on the Left Coast?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Start our own revolution'
<Flannel> nalioth: San Diego. So, depending on which definition of L/R...
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow wore that out in my teens and twenties. Now I just laugh at the whippersnapper optimists
 * nalioth withholds comments on Left Coasters
<nickrud> Maybe I'll hop the train south before the end of summer. Not about to drive it
 * mneptok misses the wesside
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud If I go for a ride.. they are essential
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Ah.. the coaster
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow yeah. I've used it a few times northward, it's pleasant
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud Maybe I should grab my bullet proof vest and make a run up to LA
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow I live on the westside, it's nothing like downtown San Diego
<Flannel> Never a reason (other than LoCo) to go to LA.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: where are you, if you're going up to LA?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud south east is where it is more like your south central
<Jack_Sparrow> San Diego
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Whereabouts?
<Jack_Sparrow> East COunty
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow downtown must have improved since I was there in the Navy in the 70's
<Flannel> nickrud: very much.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud yep, they really cleaned it up.
<Jack_Sparrow> they did a whole downtown renovation thing
<Flannel> hooray for city planning
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel where were you living down here
 * nalioth delivered to all the nice parts of LA County when he drove big rigs
<nickrud> If you want to see where I grew up, get a copy of The Last Detail , they spent a lot of time on first street in seattle
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth ouch
<mneptok> nalioth: so you never made it to LA?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: I live up in Vista, but I go to school at SDSU, so I'm all over all the time.
<mneptok> Flannel: Chula Vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I have two properties over in /near Shelton
<Flannel> mneptok: No, just regular Vista
<mneptok> *nod*
<nalioth> mneptok: i drove my great huge truck through downtown LA more than once
<Flannel> mneptok: If you haven't heard of it: oceanside is good enough
<mneptok> nalioth: oh, the "nice parts" confused me ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> East oceanside
<Flannel> Vistaside
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> How close to Costco
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow ah, the olympics foothills?
 * Flannel is used to "oceanside" since even in San Diego, no one knows where Vista is.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud yep, I love it up there
<nalioth> mneptok: Compton, Watts, and other nice parts were more often visited
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Which Costco?  78 or Palomar Airport?
<Jack_Sparrow> the one closest to 163
<mneptok> nalioth: i'm gonna start calling you "Reginald Denny"
<nalioth> why?  i've never been entertained by the locals
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud I have a whole city block in Shelton.. I bought it 15 years ago for next to nothing..  single rental on it
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: er... 163?  That'd be... hmm, no.  52 is now a cox... thing. Where is there a costco on 163 now?
 * nickrud walks in south central. Carefully, I admit, but mostly it's fine
<Jack_Sparrow> 163 to 5something west to first exit
 * Hobbsee wishes it were possible to say "please DDOS so and so", and people would do it.
<nickrud> Hobbsee get on freenode staff
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: you mean the one by the stadium?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel no, 56? that goes from 163 to oceanside
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel I always confuse that with 52 in Lakeside
<Flannel> 56 doesn't go from 163 to Oceanside.  56 is the new E/W one that goes between 5 and 15 in poway.  56 is a few (10?) miles north of 52.
<Flannel> You mean 15?
<Flannel> 163 turns into 15 going north (going south,it turns into downtown)
<Jack_Sparrow> 163 = 15 = 395
 * Hobbsee tries the other route
<Flannel> 395 eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pick a number and stick with it
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel When I used to go north it was 2 lanes and only a one lane bridge across the lake
<Flannel> Yeah, yeah.  I know 395.  Just hasn't been called that in... well, it still is, it's just "Old Highway 395"
<Jack_Sparrow> Born and raised here
<Jack_Sparrow> I can get to Vista in about 30 minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> other than rush hour
<Jack_Sparrow> then 2 hours
<Flannel> From east county?  More like 40.  Its 37 miles to SDSU
<Jack_Sparrow> I can make gopher canyon rd in 42 min
<Flannel> Yeah, thats staying on 15 though.  78 is a mess.  And the sprinter isn't helping (because it won't, because theyre stupid)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sprinter, submarine..
 * nickrud wonders if they realize just how boring it is, listening to local traffic info ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Byte this
<Jack_Sparrow> Just trying to welcome in the new guy
<nickrud> I am no respecter of persons, Flannel already knows that I thik
<Flannel> nickrud: We could give you the weather forecast next: "Morning low clouds, burning off by midday, fog on the coast in the evening"
 * Flannel is going to have to convince Jack_Sparrow to partake in some LoCo events in the future.
<Jack_Sparrow> Heck, that isnt fair, it never changes
<nickrud> heh. I live about 2 miles from the beach, it's loverly
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: Well, if you memorize it, you don't need a weatherman.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: which is why John Coleman is the way he is.  No one needs a weatherman in SD.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Flannel> nickrud: There, happy?  we've moved on to local television weathermen
<Jack_Sparrow> The old guy in the bow tie.. remember him
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob Dale
<nickrud> Yep. Now I can sleep peacefully, knowing I've distracted you two from that black hole ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel LEt me know when there is an event and I will see if I can make it
<gnomefreak> does anyone need to be removed? i would love to test this script that has been updated
 * nickrud is willing to be a guinea pig
<gnomefreak> nickrud: you will let me remove you?
<nickrud> sure, just remove the removal, please ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> sure me too if you need a hampster
<gnomefreak> im not banning you will beable to rejoin right away
<gnomefreak> ok ready?
<nickrud> go
<Jack_Sparrow> Ziggy, zuggy, ziggy, zuggy oy oy oy
<gnomefreak> crap
<Jack_Sparrow> awww
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> i guess i can fix it
<nickrud> I'm just impervious, try jack
 * nickrud considers flying out to texas, just to slap nalioth with a frozen fish
<nalioth> might as well do it with a 2x4
<nickrud> that makes 2 kicks in my irc lifetime ;)
<nalioth> you weren't kicked
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<nickrud> I'm terminally irc challenged, don't expect me to know what's what ;)
<gnomefreak> why does the script not use color its just while while the rest are greenish
<nalioth> what script?
<Jack_Sparrow> what client
<gnomefreak> auto_sev_bleh.pl      autorun       away_hilight_notice.pl  nm.pl
<Jack_Sparrow> irissi
<gnomefreak> irssi and the updated auto_sev_bleh
<Flannel> gnomefreak: links vs regular file
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ls -l
<gnomefreak> i think i found it thanks Flannel now i just have to change permiissions
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you need to read this:
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Why are you changing permissions?
<nalioth> Want to see if someone is identified to services at a glance?  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spoofing gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nalioth: -rw-r--r-- 1 gnomefreak gnomefreak 17990 Jul 17 00:22 auto_sev_bleh.pl
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that should be fine.  Have you loaded it in irssi?
<gnomefreak> drwx and rwx
<gnomefreak> are the rest
<Flannel> They don't need to be.  All mine are 644
<gnomefreak> Flannel: it is in autorun
<gnomefreak> nalioth: oh that sounds like a good script
<nalioth> gnomefreak: auto_sev_bleh is a channel management script.  the capab-identify script is differnet
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i know
<gnomefreak> once i get auto_sev done i will work on the one you posted
<gnomefreak> i guess i can fix this i hope but we will find out if it works
<nalioth> gnomefreak: you're missing hte point
<nalioth> the capab-identify script will color your nicks ( any other coloring script will interfere with it )
<gnomefreak> you mean the script that freenode is running will affect nick colors?
<gnomefreak> brb i need to restart client
<nalioth> gnomefreak: no, the script that YOU will run that interfaces with the signals the ircd sends you will
<gnomefreak> it shouldnt affect the auto_sev_bleh
<nalioth> no
<gnomefreak> ikonia: if you are still around, the updated auto_sev_bleh i got from you doesnt work for some reason
<gnomefreak> Flannel: what was the command you gave me again?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ls -l?
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought :(
<gnomefreak> oops i used la -l :(
<Flannel> gnomefreak: to load it... /script load auto_sev_bleh
<Flannel> .pl, but after auto just tab complete it
<gnomefreak> 00:49 -!- Irssi: Loaded script auto_sev_bleh
<gnomefreak> 00:49 -!- Irssi: Unknown command: ar
<Flannel> That'd be an error
<nalioth> gnomefreak: want one that does work?
<gnomefreak> i have the old one
<Flannel> http://www.debcenter.org/data/auto_bleh/ is the one I've got
<gnomefreak> this one has new features
<Flannel> the... -2008-02-13 one
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Which features?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: so use the old one
<nalioth> Flannel: they're always cooking something up in #autobleh
<gnomefreak> uto_bleh.pl,v 1.2.1 2008/01/24
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Flannel> nalioth: that channel was empty when I joined yesterday.  Ended up grepping these channel logs, and then going to #no0tic or whatnot, which the link in the title was timing out.  So uncle google saved me
<gnomefreak> ah yours is newer and has same options
<nalioth> mine works.
<gnomefreak> its still white :(
<gnomefreak> where was the original auto_sev_bleh at? it wasnt at irssi.org/scripts
 * elkbuntu is home from work with an ear infection. :(
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: sorry to hear that
<elkbuntu> now the real reason i speak: yobo2 wants his ban for versioning the floodbot to be lifted
<elkbuntu> i didnt respond, i have no intentions of arguing with a fool while my ear hurts
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: so you send him to me?
<yobo2> Hi, I appear to have been banned from #ubuntu for sending a CTCP version command to the flood bot. Can that ban be lifted please?
<Bodsda> hello, i was just wondering why !ot no longer tells the person that they are being off topic, can something along those lines be added back to the factoid please. !ot seems to be just an ubuntu channel list now
<Amaranth> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<Bodsda> hah, this is the current !ot factoid -- <ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Amaranth> anyway, i gotta go
<Amaranth> hope someone can help you guys
<Bodsda> goodbye
<elkbuntu> whoever set the !ot for here must either have been mneptok or someone sampling mneptok's wares
<Bodsda> its different in different channels?
<elkbuntu> they can be
<Bodsda> elkbuntu, can you edit the #ubuntu !ot command please?
<nalioth> Bodsda: it is.
<gnomefreak> !find ot
<ubottu> Found: adept-notifier, autotools-dev, bluetooth, bootchart, chkrootkit (and 582 others)
<gnomefreak> damn
<Bodsda> just out of interest, how can i ask ubottu to display the 582 other packages?
<Amaranth> ok, i guess i have a couple more minutes
<Amaranth> yobo2: you're in #ubuntu right now
<Amaranth> err, stupid OS X chat client
<Amaranth> it says you are :/
<Amaranth> @btlogin
<Bodsda> Amaranth, my client (xchat) says that he is not
<yobo2> Amaranth, It set +b but did not kick. I just left the channel a few minutes ago, though.
<Amaranth> yobo2: did you VERSION the whole channel?
<yobo2> Amaranth, yes.
<Amaranth> yobo2: why?
<yobo2> Amaranth, I was collecting stats. Just curious.
<yobo2> I checked the guidelines before doing it.
<Amaranth> Kind of violates "Be considerate" and "Be respectful"
<nalioth> yobo2: ctcp'g an entire channel is rude.
<Amaranth> And the common sense "Don't be an asshole"
<nalioth> no 'ifs, ands or buts' about it
<yobo2> I don't know; each user only saw a single CTCP version. IMHO that's not inconsiderate, disrespectful, or rude...
<yobo2> Now maybe if I had done it to everybody twice in a row.
<yobo2> It's not like I went in insulting people's mothers.
<Amaranth> I'd say come back tomorrow
<yobo2> That's fine. Can you update your guidelines to be a little clearer, though? I bet not a single one of you even noticed you were version'd.
 * Flannel wasn't versioned.
<Bodsda> Can i talk to someone about a certain persons behaviour in #ubuntu - id prefer a pm if thats ok
<Amaranth> Bodsda: It would be better to discuss it here
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm wasnt versioned either
<gnomefreak> not like we can miss that
<Amaranth> I think he failed at versioning everyone but managed to trigger the bot
<Flannel> wooo me.
<gnomefreak> he might have versioned channel and we all kno bots are faster than us
<Bodsda> ok, first off, i dont actually have a log of this person being rude but i know people who will confirm what i say. (bazhang has seen it many a time) wols / wols_ is persistently rude and obnoxious to users who dont fully understand him, while his advice is good and always correct, today i felt inclined to apologise to somebody for his behaviour
<gnomefreak> so bot caught it before it hit anyone
<gnomefreak> i can confirm that as well
<Amaranth> Yes, I've seen that
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: what is it you would like to see happen
<Amaranth> Never enough to ban him though
<gnomefreak> or are you just letting us know
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: once or twice from what i saw
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, i would like an official warning. he may not be comitting a ban'able offense, he is still not following the rules. Continuation of his behaviour after a warning (i believe) should result in a time ban
<Bodsda> a few days or something
<Hobbsee> wols is causing trouble *again*?
<Bodsda> not at this present time, but today 'again' yes
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, or am i being a bit over the top?
<Bodsda> has anyone looked into the factoid?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: when we see it we will warn him if that doesnt work than we can go to next level but normally he stops atleast for a little while. Ive only had him fight meafter a warn
<gnomefreak> once
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, thank you. I don't mean to be rude but if you'v warned him before and he has gone back to his rude behaviour, why will another warning help? or is 2 warnings the norm for this type of behaviour?
<gnomefreak> is it really that hard to addd a help section on top of the script to say what commands do what :(
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Which script?
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: we cant do anything after a certain period of time normally when it happens
<gnomefreak> Flannel: scriptassist.pl
<gnomefreak> it updates your scripts fo ryou
<gnomefreak> for you
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, so rude behaviour followed by a small section of good behaviour means you cant do anything? seems like a bad loop hole in the rules if you ask me
<Flannel> gnomefreak: /scriptassst help
<Flannel> er, except spell assist correctly
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: depends on what he does after the warning and if it become habit daily or so than we can do something
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, it is a habit whenever someone replies with 'i dont quite understand'
<gnomefreak> Flannel: cant it wont load
<Hobbsee> Bodsda: the guy did get a holiday for a while, btw.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Alright, scroll down a page or two here, you'll see the contents of it: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/scriptassist.pl.html
<Bodsda> Hobbsee, sorry?
<Hobbsee> he did get a ban for a while
<gnomefreak> yeah i clicked help but that really failed to help
<Bodsda> Hobbsee, oh, for the same offence?
<gnomefreak> script load '.$script
<gnomefreak> oops
<Hobbsee> i think so
<Bodsda> it just seems odd that there's no repercussions for persistent bad behaviour, even after a ban
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/irssi/modules/libload_script.so: cannot open shared object  file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> gnomefreak: not /load but /script load [file]
<gnomefreak> thats what i get on trying to load so i would say its borked
<Flannel>  /load tries to load modules (.so) not scripts
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thanks that worked
<Bodsda> anyway, can anyone help with the !ot factoid in #ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> \&cmd_scripassist
<gnomefreak> damn
<Flannel> Bodsda: What do you think a better wording would be?
<Bodsda> !ot no longer tells the person that they are being off topic, can something along those lines be added back to the factoid please. !ot seems to be just an ubuntu channel list now
<ubottu> Bodsda: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> !ot
<ubottu> And the magical fairies came in and stole the crown from underneath the apple tree...
<gnomefreak> lol
<Flannel> !ot-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot-#ubuntu
<Bodsda> his is the current !ot factoid -- <ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Bodsda> this*
<Flannel> aww
<gnomefreak> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> !#ubuntu-ot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ot
 * Flannel randomly tries stuff.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: #ubuntu is default
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Its just the alias thats different here.  I see.
<Bodsda> i dont think the factoid tells the recipient that they are offtopic, it merely tells them about 3 channels
<Flannel> Bodsda: Personally, I just type it out to the people.
<gnomefreak> !offtopicforofftopic
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnomefreak> what is that factoid :(
<Flannel> Bodsda: I think it was changed and assumed people would be intelligent enough to put two and two together.
<Flannel> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<gnomefreak> !otforot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about otforot
<gnomefreak> ah
<Bodsda> Flannel, yeah, but im lazy ;~) and often forget the factoids been changed, then people ask me why i told them about -offtopic & +1
<gnomefreak> Bodsda: does that work
<Flannel> gnomefreak: that's not what he's talking about
<Bodsda> gnomefreak, does what work?
<gnomefreak> should we link the !ot to o4o?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: no.
<gnomefreak> oh
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He's talking about "!offtopic" being a "here's a list of channels!" instead of "hey
<Flannel> "hey! you're being offtopic"
<Bodsda> yes
<Bodsda> sorry, also theres is one other factoid ive noticed could do with a change, the !nickspam needs to be shortened, perhaps by making a seperate factoid for noisyAway
 * Bodsda waits patiently for signs of life
<Flannel> Bodsda: I agree.
<Bodsda> Flannel, what with?
<Bodsda> nickspam?
<Flannel> well, both.  The latter is easy to fix.  former requires new text, suggestion?
<Flannel> Although the former is less of an issue.
<gnomefreak> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu-ops - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubottu Guidelines
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Flannel> gnomefreak: easy to just remove the away bit
<Flannel> Oh, theyre linked?  that explains it.
<gnomefreak> easy if you know sed
<Flannel> gnomefreak: PCRE++
 * gnomefreak shakey on sed
<Bodsda> #ubuntu is the support channel, off topic chatter should be reserved for #ubuntu-offtopic . Please only post in this channel if you have a support question or if you are giving support to someone.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Could always just copy/paste
<gnomefreak> Flannel: normally i do but if we remove it we have to have  another for !away
<Flannel> Bodsda: The last sentence is a bit authoritarian.
<gnomefreak> or the parts removed
<Flannel> doesn't sound like a bad idea.
<Flannel> They're separate issues, even if the cause is technically the same
<Bodsda> Flannel, agreed, hhmm,.,. perhaps    Please try and keep posts related to support questions/answers
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ar eyou an editor?
<Bodsda> my problem with !nick spam is the part "it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users" when actually the factoid causes more scrolling then nic changes
<gnomefreak> for bot
<Flannel> Bodsda: Well, if you think of a better one, just recommend it via ubotu.  For now ot can't hurt.
<gnomefreak> if not let me know what to remove and i will
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I am, remember earlier?
<gnomefreak> no :(
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: I don't recognize you.
<Bodsda> Flannel, how do i suggest something to ubotu?
<gnomefreak> ok can we get bot to use hostmasks to reconize editors
<Bodsda> s/suggest/recommend
<gnomefreak> @login
<Flannel> Bodsda: something is something.  Do it in a query and it'll get forwarded here.
<ubottu> gnomefreak: The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: supybot can recognize based on hosts
<gnomefreak> but its not
 * Flannel assumed it was.
<gnomefreak> and its not supy is it?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda said: !ot is #ubuntu is the support channel, off topic chatter should be reserved for #ubuntu-offtopic -- Please try and keep posts related to support questions/answers
<Flannel> gnomefreak: it is
<gnomefreak> if it was using hosts that it would log you in automaticly
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I don't know if you can add your own host or not
<Flannel> I mean, you can with supybot, not sure if ubotu is modified in that regard
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda said: !nickspam is You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)
<Flannel> Bodsda: don't worry about the nickspam stuff, I'll take care of it.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: inly the owner can. but like ubotu would always recognize you unless there was a crash or somethng with ubotu
<Flannel> gnomefreak: then its just something that needs to be set up
<ubottu> In ubottu, Bodsda said: !away is Noisy away messages should not be used, instead use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Bodsda> Flannel, ok cheers, ok i think im done now ;~) ot nickspam away    thanks guys
<Flannel> no problem Bodsda
<Bodsda> bye
<gnomefreak> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<gnomefreak> noone changed it
<Flannel> gnomefreak: not yet
<Flannel> I'm talking to you.
<Bodsda> lol
<Flannel> I'll get to it.  Don't worry.
 * jussi01 walks
<Bodsda> cheers, cya
<Flannel> I'm not so hot on the offtopic change though.
 * gnomefreak got both scripts to run ;)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: You can poke jussi01 about hostmasks
<gnomefreak> juliux: can we get bot set up like ubotu with recognizing editors by hostmasks?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> jussio1: ^^^
<jussi01> If you want changes to the features of the bot, go find stdin - I can do admin stuff but not changing things like that
 * jussi01 's python skills are lacking
<gnomefreak> jussio1: ok thanks i will when i find him
<Flannel> Its not something that needs to be changed.  Its just a configuration.  I *think* users can add their own hostmasks
<jussi01> gnomefreak: hehe, you keep using my alter ego nick :P
<Flannel> gnomefreak: try this: "hostmask add gnomefreak [hostmask] password"  change password, don't need to change [hostmask]
<Flannel> oh actually, if youre logged in, you dontneed the password
<gnomefreak> did it work for you?
<jussi01> Flannel: only owner can do that
<Flannel> I haven't tried it.
<Flannel> jussi01: You sure?
<gnomefreak> .me not owner
<jussi01> which happens tobe me...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: is owner i thought
<jussi01> Flannel: try it!
<jussi01> if it lets you then its broken.
<Flannel> mine succeeded.
<Flannel> :P
<gnomefreak> Flannel: are the [] and "" needed?
<Flannel> I don't think its an owner thing.  I'm adding a hostmask to my account
<jussi01> hrm, going to have to have a look at that with stdin
<Flannel> gnomefreak: the []: hostmask add gnomefreak [hostmask]
<gnomefreak> with a @?
<Flannel> jussi01: hostmask is in the user plugin, not admin or owner, so I think thats how it works
<Flannel> gnomefreak: What?  just message it to ubottu
<Flannel> gnomefreak: /msg ubottu hostmask add gnomefreak [hostmask]
<Flannel> and then disconnect and reconnect, and we'll see.
<jussi01> If we want to talk about this further, please join #ubuntu-ircbots-team
<gnomefreak> hostmask add gnomefreak gnomefre@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak  doesnt work
<gnomefreak> t says it needs ! and @ and friends
<Flannel> gnomefreak: join the other channel
<gnomefreak> Flannel: ok
<Myrtti> meh
<Flannel> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Flannel> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Flannel> anyone see any grammar issues?
<nickrud> I'd change unrequired to excessive, and - should be because
<jussi01> Flannel: theres no need to have 2 different factoids...
<Flannel> jussi01: The combined one was getting big
<Flannel> and I agree, three lines on my screen is more than a facotid should be.
<jussi01> Flannel: youve been talking to ompaul too much
<Flannel> but, feel free to revert.  It actually wasn't linked, oddly enough.  they just had the same text.
<nickrud> that's been a long term complaint by others as well
<jussi01> meh, whatever
<Myrtti> there used to be two of those
<nickrud> jussi01 you should see the scrolling when 3 or 4 long ones get triggered successively
<jussi01> the thing for me is, that factoid 90% of the time should be used with a >
<Flannel> jussi01: it should, but that doesn't mean everyone does.
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat needs to be updated atleast the ubotu part
<jussi01> gnomefreak: yep
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Ive beenthinking of doinf that for a whuile
<gnomefreak> i cant believe i cant find a channel to join
<gnomefreak> how is the fourms channel?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: #ubuntu-bots
<jussi01> gnomefreak: boring...
<jussi01> gnomefreak: #kubuntu-kde4
<gnomefreak> yeah ive been thinking of that one
<jussi01> #freenode can be fun at times.... :P
<gnomefreak> have it
<jussi01> #ubuntustudio
<Flannel> studio is pretty dead most of the time
<jussi01> yeah
<nickrud> there's always ##politics
<jussi01> I wish it wasnt and that we had more people
<jussi01> nickrud: rofl
 * gnomefreak leaning towards #bzr #bash #ubuntu-bots  at this moment
<jussi01> gnomefreak: are you looking for a new project to be involved in?
<gnomefreak> i can join all of them but anything over 20 channels it doesnt identify me automaticly
<Flannel> What?
<jussi01> Flannel: ubuntu studio is looking for people right now
<gnomefreak> jussi01: it can be but mostly where i can ask qestions or help people
<gnomefreak> if i run into python code not workiing i am in #python so i can ask (that is example)
<gnomefreak> jussi01: to do what?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: Documentation, artwork and, as always, packagers.
<gnomefreak> ah
<Flannel> jussi01: right now my time is taken up with LoCo team, and -marketing, a specific marketing project, at that.
<Myrtti> MEEEEHH.
<gnomefreak> mines taken up on mozilla team
<jussi01> Myrtti: meep?
<Flannel> Myrtti: eh?
<Myrtti> trying to wake up
<gnomefreak> i dont think Myrtti sleeps ever
<Myrtti> I've got a todo as long as my arm
<Myrtti> true, I don't
<jussi01> gnomefreak: yeah, I always used to get hilighted by your potty mouuuh in there :P (so I parted)
<Flannel> so, whats the best course of action for max in #ubuntu?  Keeps changing his nick back to max (which then gets changed to Guest#####).  Forward him here?  just remove him?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: ill trade you to do lists
<jussi01> Flannel: pm first Id say
<Flannel> jussi01: yeah, I just thought about that after asking.
<jussi01> :)
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: -fluffy pen -wash dishes -clean bathroom -dvds -ticket -passport -creditcard -guineapigs -trash -flowers -vacuum -wipe the floors -meds -storage room -crochet wip -business cards -clean the cage
<Flannel> Myrtti: there's a #ubunut-clean-the-cage channel?
<Myrtti> that's my todo, silly
<gnomefreak> we have about the same but 1 of mine is to fix/re-write ~20 wikis
<gnomefreak> so that counts at 2?
<gnomefreak> 20?
<Flannel> 1 with 20 subpoints!
<gnomefreak> Flannel: should it be #ubuntu-clean-*
<jussi01> Myrtti: you need the padded things for the ops fight!
<Myrtti> jussi01: pillows.
<Myrtti> jussi01: and three small bottles of Salmari
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> was actually considering going to buy few more bottles of those cloudberry thingies
<Myrtti> since I'll obviously not have time to bake those darned cookies
<gnomefreak> ok i think im set be back
<bazhang> max has to be a bot
<gnomefreak> juywhat was the kde4 channel?
 * Flannel plays "how many channels am I in with gnomefreak"
<gnomefreak> jussio1: what was jde4 channle
<bazhang> he has told to change his nick sooo many times.
<Flannel> bazhang: is he back?
 * Myrtti plays "how many channels can I avoid joining"
<bazhang> Flannel, saw you kick him
<Flannel> bazhang: yeah, thats why I kicked him.
<Flannel> bazhang: Doesn't have to be a bot.  Could be some odd my-name-is-max script
<bazhang> Flannel, good point.
 * gnomefreak thinks religion == bad topic
<elkbuntu> it's a dangerous one
<gnomefreak> kind of like politics
<jussi01> gnomefreak: #kubuntu-kde4
<gnomefreak> jussi01: im there i think
<gnomefreak> i added it to autojoin
<jussi01> yep, seen
<gnomefreak> i wish i can autojoin more than 20 with being identified during join
<jussi01> gnomefreak: are you in #ubuntu-bugs ?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: go bug nalioth or PriceChild
<gnomefreak> for some reason anything over 20 freenode doesnt auto id me
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yes
<gnomefreak> jussi01: there isnt anything that can be done
<jussi01> gnomefreak: you have to have specialnesto be in more than 20
<gnomefreak> i have +u
<jussi01> gnomefreak: works perfect for me...
<jpds> gnomefreak: Do you identify before joining channels?
<gnomefreak> but joining over 20 freenode doesnt identify me so i woul dhav eto /ns identify
<jussi01> gnomefreak: sounds like a client issue
<gnomefreak> jpds: yes but can only do it with 20 channel
<jpds> gnomefreak: Which client do you use?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: irssi
<gnomefreak> its possible
<jussi01> quassel FTW
<jpds> gnomefreak: Add: "wait 2000" to the end of your autosendcmd's
<gnomefreak> jpds: iirc i have longer than that
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I wonder how many channels I've got
<jpds> gnomefreak: Works fine here.
<gnomefreak> autosendcmd = "/umode +wQ;/quote capab identify-msg;/nicklist screen;wait -freenode 100000";
<gnomefreak> thats under hatnets = { freenode = { type = "IRC"; };
<gnomefreak> section
<jpds> gnomefreak: Remove the -freenode. Mine goes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/27941/
<Dave2> a vast network of hats.
<gnomefreak> jpds: you dont use +u in the mode nick +iw; section?
<jpds> gnomefreak: Nick "bestows the power of +u on" me.
<jpds> NickServ*
<gnomefreak> yes but you dont have it with the +iw(not sure what these are)
<gnomefreak> i think i use +e +i +u
<Dave2> you don't need to manually +u yourself
<gnomefreak> what is w?
<Dave2> receive wallops
<gnomefreak> ah
<Dave2> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<gnomefreak> ok be right back lets test this
<Myrtti> I'm going to bomb -ot to kingdom come
<Flannel> Myrtti: to be honest, the "there could maybe be someone in this channel who might not be comfortable" isn't a realistic litmus test.
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks it works :)
<jpds> gnomefreak: Glad to hear that. :)
<Myrtti> Flannel: there is someone on that channel who isn't comfortable with that topic
<Myrtti> that's me
<Myrtti> I was eating my breakfast
<Flannel> Myrtti: We move to the "no one's forcing you to look" argument.  Bring up issues of being condiserate, yadda yadda.
<Myrtti> Flannel: ... of course I could then play my card of "unfortunately I'm an op and have to look"
<nickrud> I find most things in there nauseating, but I still look in now and then, like an accident on the freeway
<Myrtti> but I wont
<bazhang> in #politics?
<Flannel> Myrtti: Being an op and "having to look" means while you're looking, you take your personal bias away.  Just because you aren't keen on an otherwise legal conversation/whatever doesn't mean you get to stop it.
<Myrtti> well, for what I'm conserned, my and elkeees request of changing the topic worked
<Flannel> Myrtti: Just because it "worked" doesn't mean it was proper.
<Myrtti> I dunno
<Flannel> Having said that, the conversation had run its ground for the most part.
<gnomefreak> works like a charm :) is ~4:00am so maybe ill save the adding of alternate nick in config file
<gnomefreak> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> changing nick means losing cloak? ie something other than alternate (bazhang_)
<gnomefreak> i dont get it
<Flannel> bazhang: I believe cloaks are associated with the group
<Myrtti> Flannel: well, I agree. I watched the most of the discussion and didn't mind most of it
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks :)
<gnomefreak> bazhang: should id you once it joins (example your network goes out and bazhang is still in channel but not active due to net failure it would join as alternate nick and id on join
<bazhang> gnomefreak, well that I know (thanks); just wanted to do something like elk-eee for a bit and did not know if that was possible without losing cloak
<Flannel> bazhang: I believe you'd lose it, yes.  Could always try it.
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> too risky :)
<gnomefreak> unless registered you would lose it
 * bazhang got ddos'd the second day as op
 * myricagale hmmles
<myricagale> see?
<bazhang> :)
<gnomefreak> myricagale: you kept clock
<gnomefreak> cloak
<myricagale> (that's the scientific name of the plant I picked my nick on ca. 1997)
<Flannel> gnomefreak: still in the account.
<Myrtti> /msg Nickserv help identify ?
<Myrtti> Syntax: IDENTIFY <nick> <password>
<Myrtti> HTH :-P
<gnomefreak> damn i looked at that way too fast it looked like Myrtti password was password :(
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> tadah.
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> good bot
<marmelaati> @whoami
<ubottu> marmelaati: I don't recognize you.
<marmelaati> @login
<ubottu> marmelaati: Error: You are not identified
<marmelaati> yup
<Flannel> but still on the account
<Myrtti> anyway
<bazhang> hmm used to be you had to add their repos; good thing I gave a notice of being out of touch on that :)
<Flannel> bazhang: As of Hardy, Myth and studio are official flavors.  Although I don't agree with the non-functioning -desktop package
<bazhang> Flannel, nice! thanks
<bazhang> today, much like any other day, is 'ubuntu gripes day' :)
<juliux> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> juliux: it was tab error i was meaning jussio1
<jussi01> gnomefreak: or jussi01 maybe? :P
<gnomefreak> either or sorry for the ping juliux
<juliux> gnomefreak: ah np
<juliux> gnomefreak: i was just wondering because we have a own ubuntu-de bot;9
<Myrtti> omg lol now I can be larted for using np. script.
<Myrtti> I'm so close on flipping out EEEEEPPPP
 * Myrtti screams and runs around in circles
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti 
<Myrtti> AHA! First item on todo checked
<Tm_T> to get hug from me?
 * Tm_T thinks Myrtti has weird todo
<Myrtti> I've lost my allergy meds
<Tm_T> ouch
 * Myrtti finds them, checks another item off the todo
 * Myrtti screams more
 * Myrtti screams again
 * Myrtti kicks her multifunction POS samsung scx-4200
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti 
 * jussi01 drools over: http://www.fiskerautomotive.com/
<Myrtti> DAMNED MFP
<Tm_T> iu
<Tm_T> jussi01: that's the one they intend to manufacture in Finland?
<jussi01> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> hrrr
<Tm_T> might be good when it's out
 * Pici rolls his eyes
 * Myrtti meeps weakly
<Pici> vroom vroom
<Pici> Hi Myrtti, how are you today?
<Myrtti> hot, panic-ridden
<Myrtti> just ran to the library to print the ticket cause I can't be arsed to make that mfp to work
<Myrtti> bought more cloudberry liqueur
<Pici> yum
<Myrtti> btw, was looking at the #xubuntu ban list yesterday, perhaps it should be looked over with cody sometime
<Pici> Lots of old bans?
<Myrtti> not lots, but most are set by the server as in I doubt no one remembers what they're fore
<Myrtti> -e
<Pici> hrm :/
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Myrtti> so now I've got five miniture bottles of cloudberry liqueur
<Myrtti> note: five
<Jack_Sparrow> four, tree, du.  ummm
<bazhang> jin (just banned) was likely thai; some of them do have 'porn' in their names
<Jack_Sparrow> Agreed
<Pici> bazhang: you mean their real names?
<Myrtti> adsl-pool-222.123.105-71.tttmaxnet.com
<bazhang> Pici, yes; a wimbledon tennis player comes to mind
<Pici> bazhang: I dont follow tennis
<Myrtti> jin [n=jatuporn@222.123.105.71]
<Tm_T> interesting
<Myrtti> goah
 * Myrtti goes to continue washing the dishes
<myrtti> MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<myrtti>  Myrtti [myrtti@murjottava.myrtti.fi] has joined #kesakoodi
<Pici> Is that 'moaning myrtti'?
<myrtti> yup :-D
<Tm_T> :))
<Pici> :)
<myrtti> grumping would be more accurate
<myrtti> but hey, what can I do
<myrtti> it wouldn't fit
<bazhang> nixnoob back in the news
<Pici> hm?
<Pici> yeah
<nalioth> no grumblecookies today, plesae
<nalioth> it is a very good day
<Pici> nixnoob...
<myrtti> nalioth: I just had one
<myrtti> was washing the dishes and broke a wine glass, unnoticed and slit my fingers a bit on the shards
<nalioth> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> nixn))b is ban evading
<Pici> again?
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I removed him earlier from evading your first ban
<Jack_Sparrow> <nixn00b> for my next trick i will spoof your ip and rejoin
<Pici> What a maroon.
<jussi01> right...
<nalioth> how is he ban evading if you banned his IP ?
<Jack_Sparrow> <nixnoob> Jack_Sparrow you kno there exists such a thing as a proxy, IRC bans are pointless.
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<Myrtti> pleia2: is it just me...?
<pleia2> Myrtti: stab stab
<pleia2> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl, I need to make a service call...
<Pici> -women?
<pleia2> as usual
 * Myrtti shakes her head
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> LORD
<Myrtti> I feel like I've lost a leg or am defor.mmm right
<Myrtti> gender is a deformation...
<Myrtti> MEH
<Myrtti> I'm like going to have that shower now
<Myrtti> meh.
<Flannel> Showers cure deformities?  Its a miracle!
<Myrtti> I just find it odd that suddenly a presumed man shows intrest to get women intrested in Linux
<Myrtti> and finds the first good idea to be "lets find girlish themes!"
<Myrtti> what's wrong with the picture?
<Pici> s/linux/himself/?
<Myrtti> Pici: exactly.
<Myrtti> "lets get women intrested in linux. maybe I might have a chance then"
<Myrtti> or something along those lines
<Myrtti> ooh, I'm being snappy
<Myrtti> time to RILLY have that shower
 * pleia2 pats Myrtti 
<pleia2> the patience of a saint is required for -women
<pleia2> we're supposed to educate every troll that comes by, or else we get labelled as being too aggressive
<Pici> and without the dash. :P
 * Pici kids
 * pleia2 nudges Pici :P
<pleia2> which is unfair, but s'just how the world works
<pleia2> I am sure most of them mean well anyway, they just don't *get it*
<Myrtti> Pici: do you still have that planet.ubuntu thingie somewhere handy?
<Pici> Myrtti: What thingy?
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu this?
 * Myrtti waits for it to load
<Myrtti> ha
<Pici> ha?
<Myrtti> I had that bzr branch still on my computer
<Myrtti> just had to update it
<jussi01> hrm, I think I really dont like this screen, maybe Ill take my old one back...
<Myrtti> you bought a new screen?
<jussi01> no
<Myrtti> >__<
<jussi01> its one from a friend - Ill probably end up giving it away/selling it though
<jussi01> its a syncmaster 240t
<Myrtti> meeeeaaow
<jussi01> While bigger than my old one, the picture quality is on ok...
<jussi01> It could work quite nicely as a tv though
<jussi01> If i had any need for a 24" tv...
<Myrtti> ...
<Pici> I'll take it...
<jussi01> Pici: pick up and its yours :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: remember what we did that one time at Prisma?
<Myrtti> except looking for a grill for me?
<jussi01> Myrtti: hmmm... which thing?
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> ... and I've told you about my plans on http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=10026
<jussi01> same goes for you Myrtti... if you want it...
<Myrtti> can you bring it over :-P
<jussi01> meh, id rather keep it than actually have to do something with it...
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> I'll spend 399€ on a new HD-ready one then
<Myrtti> :-P
<Pici> ooh, an HD tv
<Myrtti> NOT a tv
<Myrtti> no no no no no
<Pici> ooh, an HD-ready thing
<Myrtti> computer screen.
<Myrtti> big difference.
<Myrtti> about 230€ worth of difference
<Myrtti> ... damned tv licences.
<Pici> oh
<Pici> We don't have those here
<Dave2> We don't have to pay TV licence if we use TVs for consoles or whatever, which is nice.
<Myrtti> Dave2: in theory, neither do we
<ikonia> Dave2: not true
<ikonia> Dave2: you may want to check on that
<Dave2> ikonia, it is true.
<ikonia> how certain are you ?
<Dave2> 100%
<ikonia> really I thought it was basiclly a television tax, I know someone who tried that approach and got taken to court, he paid before it went through though
<Dave2> http://tinyurl.com/5v5kf6
<Dave2> (because it's massive.)
<ikonia> ahhh thats right
<ikonia> it's something to do with an arial
<Dave2> I wouldn't bother telling them that I'm only using it for a console, because they have no legal right to check your house.
<ikonia> thats how they judge it
<ikonia> there is something on this, I remember this row
<Dave2> You can tell them to go away if they knock on your dor.
<Dave2> door
<ikonia> I watch TV so I have no problem paying it, I think it's reasonable value
<Dave2> I didn't buy one in my first year of uni, we've had one for the past 2 years.
<Dave2> I don't watch much TV
<Dave2> Certainly not enough to warrant paying for a TV licence if it was just me
<Myrtti> well I don't remember horribly missing tv
<Dave2> I had no problem missing it in my first year
<ikonia> I don't watch that much, but thats the deal, you watch ou pay
<Myrtti> sure, there's Band of Brothers, Ask Jeeves and Foyle's war on telly now
<ikonia> you pay
<Myrtti> but I've seen them already
<Dave2> Which is why I don't watch and don't pay when it's just me
<Myrtti> but the thing in Finland is, that if you can receive tv broadcasts with minor technical effort, you have to pay
<Myrtti> which is why I'm buying HD ready computer widescreen, not telly.
<Dave2> Also, I hate the TV licensing people's tactics, they're just harassing people. I paid for our licence 2 weeks ago. They sent out a letter a couple of days after saying "HI NEW PEOPLE WE ARE KEEPING A CLOSE EYE ON YOUR HOUSE PLZ PAY THX YOU ARE IN OUR DB." So we marked it return to sender, and posted it back. And then they sent it back to us again. I'm wondering how long it'll go on for.
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti How is the hand?
<Myrtti> oh, I'll survive
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<chinku> hello
<chinku> I've changed my router firmware to avoid the FixDCCExploit
<chinku> but am still unable to join #ubuntu
<chinku> why/
<chinku> ?
<jussi01> chinku: did you follow the instuctions in the channel?
<chinku> when I type 'test me' nothing happens
<jussi01> chinku: 1 moment
<jussi01> chinku: you should be able to join now
<chinku> ok thanks
<chinku> btw, what was the problem ?
<jussi01> chinku: just took a minute
<ompaul> the internetz is full of spam
<ompaul> or something
 * ompaul looks around
<jussi01> chinku: anty thing else we can help with?
<ompaul> see some of ye tomorrow
<jussi01> ompaul: go to bed...
<ompaul> jussi01, my flight is midday
<jussi01> ompaul: heh
<ompaul> and the see some of ye was a reference to Real Life
<chinku> jussi01:that will be all for now
<jussi01> !idle | chinku
<ubottu> chinku: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<jussi01> ok :)
 * ompaul plays more aslan
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> hour left before leaving
<Myrtti> I scared stiff
 * ompaul hands Myrtti a cup of peppermint tea 
<Myrtti> awful. just plain awful.
<jussi01> Myrtti: calm down - its all gonna be fine :)
<Myrtti> I'll miss the bus, and the plane
<Myrtti> and they'll do a strip search
<ompaul> Myrtti, or none of the above
<mneptok> Myrtti: where are you headed?
<ompaul> live in the moment there is none of that happening
<ompaul> breath and do what you have to
<Dave2> Myrtti, think of the $DRINKS tomorrow night!
<nalioth> 0_0 where are you going, Myrtti ?
<ompaul> nalioth, where I is goin
<ompaul> where ikonia is goin
<ompaul> where jono is goin
<mneptok> Hell?
 * elkbuntu hugs Myrtti and heads to work
<ompaul> hahahahahaaha
<Dave2> where I is goin?
<ompaul> mneptok, ;-)
<mneptok> oh, LRL
<ompaul> you bad boy dude
<mneptok> aye sah.
<nalioth> mneptok: you have arranged a welcoming committee there, right?
 * nalioth runs
 * elkbuntu is deaf in one ear from ear infection atm :(
<ompaul> mneptok, got a book by matthieu ricard rather interesting talk on ted so I am told
<mneptok> nalioth: i don't have the clout i once did. you know, after the ... unpleasantness ...
<Myrtti> Dave2: I've figured that it's really best if I don't really drink that much. The epic hangovers are due to my medication - and I'm not giving up on that
<Myrtti> so drinking isn't exactly something I'm anxiously waiting for
<Myrtti> although my gifts for people happen to be in liquid form
 * Dave2 also doesn't plan to drink too much, simply because he doesn't like drinking that much
<elkbuntu> nalioth, question... is the server im connected to really really really laggy at the moment?
<Myrtti> I almost feel like I should start washing the floors.
<Myrtti> but I guess it's better if I don't.
<Myrtti> I'm trying to figure out should I pack my crochet WIP in hand luggage and try to sneak in the crochet hook, or just let it go to the cargo thing
<ompaul> thats cargo
<jussi01> Myrtti: no point screwing around with the security
<ompaul> now you will be stopped if you carry that and they will look for more
<ompaul> xrays see though your thoughts ... sorry bags
<nalioth> elkbuntu: i hope you have ctcp responses turned off, otw, you're in a black hole
<ompaul> SWATman left :-(
<Myrtti> the restriction list isn't extensive
<Myrtti> oh well.
<nickrud> wave it about as you go aboard, saying 'I'll left cross anyone in my way"
<ompaul> ?
<elkbuntu> nalioth, im using bip, i got no idea, but the past 24hrs have been super laggy
<ompaul> nickrud, that went over my head
 * nickrud learned knitting as a kid, it's a knitting term
<ompaul> mneptok, you still paying attention?
<ompaul> ahh
<nickrud> always liked the boxing tie in, that's why it's one of the few things I remember
<mneptok> ompaul: nope!
<mneptok> er ..
<nalioth> elkbuntu: unix and CST time: 1216329302 16:13
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> mneptok, I was afk kim just got in
<ompaul> pm
<elkbuntu> nalioth, of what?
<ompaul> SWAT, man, hi there!
<ompaul> dinner dinner dinner dinner ..
 * Myrtti sighs
<ompaul> Myrtti, that gag I'll explain tomorrow
<ompaul> I need to hide on him now :)
 * ompaul hides behind mneptok 
<Myrtti> you know, I think I'll put the cavycam on
<Myrtti> no, I wont
<nickrud> cavity cam?
 * Myrtti considers
<ompaul> ........
<ompaul> Myrtti, did you have that cup of tea?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: just giving you a time stamp to see how lagged you might be ( so you could do the math )
<SWAT> ompaul: hi and yes, I missed you too
<SWAT> my router was dying on me, I just replaced it. Let's hope I'm here to stay
<Myrtti> there we go!
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.wippiespace.com/webcam/
<Myrtti> now I can watch pigses even at LRL
<Myrtti> can I be a bit nervous now?
 * Myrtti goes to give the pigseh more hay
<elkbuntu> oh. considering this laptop hasnt been ntp'd for a while, fail.
<elkbuntu> it's certainly not 6 minute lag, although i had 5 minute lag about 12hrs ago
 * PriceChild tacklehugs elkbuntu out the door.
<Myrtti> what an I forgetting...
<Dave2> toothbrush!
<Myrtti> that I have
<Myrtti> even went to buy toothpaste
<Myrtti> businesscards check, 770 check, visa check, sunglasses!
<Dave2> clothes!
<Myrtti> AND almost forgot my pink fluffy rug outside
 * Dave2 should head upstairs and pack and go to bed.
<nickrud> Myrtti cash for unexpected
<Myrtti> 30€ cash, will get more in da citeh if needed, visa I've got
<nickrud> amazing what a good tip will do
<Myrtti> tip? tip? is that something edible?
<nickrud> hahahaha
<Myrtti> I've never tipped anyone in my whole life... not part of Finnish culture
<nalioth> Myrtti: it's part of the rest of the industrial worlds culture
<Dave2> it's not really a part of .uk's culture
 * nickrud tries to imagine an unbribable cab driver
<Myrtti> not Sweden either
<Dave2> I very rarely tip
<nickrud> I always tip, the people that get them usually really need them here
<Dave2> (except for things like group food orders)
<ompaul> Myrtti, no
<Dave2> yeah, but we have a somewhat livable minimum wage here
<nickrud> some jobs, the employees are expected to get tips so minimum wage doesn't even apply. Imagine that
<nickrud> getting too close to #politics-lite, I'm gonna shut up
<nalioth> not really, nickrud, just discussing worldly differences
<nickrud> I was getting out my soapbox again. It's aways in my hip pocket
<nalioth> in the USA, waiters and waitstaff get paid $2.35 USD an hour and are expected to make up the rest of their income via tips
<nalioth> minimum wage here is just under $8 USD per hour
<ompaul> nalioth, cheap by .ie standards
<nalioth> ompaul: i'm just sayin'
<ompaul> well they are saying we are too dear, however our productivity is higher than a lot of places ...
<ompaul> horses for courses
<Myrtti> Can I fret now?
<Myrtti> plz?
<nalioth> Myrtti: you play guitar?
<Myrtti> g rrrrr
 * Dave2 sets Myrtti on fire.
<Dave2> </bad_joke>
<Myrtti> ok, see you on the other side
 * Dave2 waves
<Myrtti> I might be online before but...
 * Myrtti shrughs
<Myrtti> tatah
<Mez> nalioth, i made the same joe before.
<Mez> thats scary
<elkeee> ircing from the train
<elkeee> BECAUSE I CAN
<Mez> :)
<Mez> eeePC ftw
<Mez> elkeee, 701? 900? 1000?
<ompaul> or something else
<elkeee> 701
<elkeee> for AU$274
<elkeee> <3 clearance sales, pricematch & beat
<Myrtti> miau
<ompaul> Myrtti, start travelling ;-)
<Myrtti> am
<Dave2> Someone bring a spare nokia charger so I can properly charge my phone :P
<Myrtti> first part is over
<ompaul> Dave2, which size of charger?
<ompaul> the big or small one
<Dave2> (my current one has a break in the cable. I can charge, but only if I have the cable held properly)
<Dave2> erm, I dunno. The one that was on my old 3310, and is now on my 6230.
<Myrtti> big
<ompaul> that is the cable type from 5 years ago?
<ompaul> ahh thats no use
<ompaul> Dave2, I'm no use to you
<Dave2> My current phone is my brother's old old old old one which he gave to me
<Dave2> so most likely
<Myrtti> had you said hour earlier...
<Daviey> ompaul: are you still comming to lrl?
<ompaul> Daviey, only if you shave / don't shave
<Daviey> well i did trim earlier.. :)
<ompaul> Daviey, I should restate that a bit better
<ompaul> Daviey, only if you shave or don't shave
<Daviey> Dave2: poundland have a USB to multiple phone charger for £1
<ompaul> Daviey, get real money ;-)
<ompaul> heheh
<Daviey> ompaul: so yes, you are comming \o/
<ompaul> yeap
<Daviey> ompaul: Euro monopoly money?!
<ompaul> Daviey, yeah, like I said real money
<Daviey> <-- bigot, proud to keep his own currency
<ompaul> Daviey, get me to do the cabbages is money chat over a glass of something like a still water
<Daviey> ompaul: what hotel are you staying in?
<ompaul> Daviey, ohh I'll tell you that where it won't be logged too much
<ompaul> pm
<ompaul> Daviey, how about a big sunday morning breakfast somewhere
<ompaul> the full heart attack on a plate?
<Daviey> hmm.. i've got b/fast included in my hotel
<Daviey> also need to be at the venue pre-7:30 both days :(
<Dave2> isn't that pre-breakfast?
 * Dave2 actually goes and attempts to slee
<Dave2> p
<ompaul> Daviey, ok
<Myrtti> first row single seat \o/
<nickrud> sounds lonely ;(
<Daviey> Myrtti: are you coming?
<Myrtti> also a place where I dont need traveling sickness meds
<Myrtti> time to save battery to other uses...
<Mez> Daviey, thats a personal question ;)
<Mez> Daviey, she is attending LRL though (am meeting her at the airport tomorrow)
<Daviey> Mez: you rude thing!
<Mez> Daviey, ;)
<Daviey> Well Myrtti, make sure you grab me and say "Hi"
<Mez> Daviey, youll have to reintroduce yourself to me
<Mez> and er, Myrtti's gone now
<Daviey> Mez: naa, i'll let you live in denial
<Daviey> anyway, in 6 months time, you still claim we have never met
<Mez> Daviey, lol - you on normal or AV crew this year?
<Daviey> you'll*
<Daviey> V
<Daviey> AV
<Mez> Daviey, come keysigning, then I cant deny it
<Daviey> maybe.. :0
<ompaul> night all
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-18
 * nalioth thinks nickrud is asking to be poster child for "how to set a banforward to ##fix_your_connection"
<Jack_Sparrow> I had to make a service call this am...  they could not get the network up..  The cleaning crew's vacuum had eaten the cat5's when they decided to clean behind the server
<Jack_Sparrow> they then pulled the pieces from the vacuum, and threw them back behind the box
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: at least they gave them back
<mneptok> "your network's down? that sucks."
<nickrud> if anyones around, please highlight me
<nickrud> nm
<nalioth> nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud:
<nickrud> nalioth thanks. But I got it tested, when someone highlights me, whatever key I'm holding down rrrrrrrrrrrrrepeats
<nickrud> loverly bug ;)
<nalioth> nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud:
<nalioth> nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud: nickrud:
<nickrud> bastard
 * nickrud goes off to troubleshoot
<Pici> hehe
<Myrtti> at the airport \o/
<nickrud> have an overpriced drink on you :)
<Myrtti> they dont serve alcohol yet, so having coffee, oj and a croissant
<Myrtti> that was worth every penny... Nom.
<nickrud> I think so to. It's hard to find a fresh flakey croissant here.
<nickrud> they are SOGGY
 * jussi01 wakes up
<Flannel> ompaul: When you joined #ubuntu, did you get a query from CrakdUp?
 * ompaul pokes ikonia in the ribs
 * ompaul grins
<ompaul> Flannel, not as yet
<ompaul> still lagged
<ompaul> !staff | CrakdUp> i found it on @ http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com
<ubottu> i, please see my private message
<ompaul> arrrrrr
<Flannel> Look at ompaul, acting all fancy and making me look bad
<ompaul> !staff | CrakdUp --  i found it on @ http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com
<ubottu> CrakdUp --  i found it on @ http://www.ComedySearchEngine.com: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> that was an onjoin spam and they were not in channel have fun :)
<Flannel> ompaul: They were in the channel when you joined
<ompaul> lovely I am lagged
<Flannel> isn't myrttis bot supposed to take care of that?  Or is it just a honeypot?
<ompaul> honeypot
<ompaul> afik
<ompaul> not much point in having it notify the world it is the killer :)
 * ompaul looks at time
<ompaul> ok I am going to do my saturday morning clear out this morning like it was saturday morning
<ompaul> I overcooked it and hit sunday as well arrrr
 * ompaul repremands self
<Flannel> ompaul: stop talking jibberish
<ompaul> Flannel, you have no idea what you are facing here - that is my native tongue
<Flannel> ompaul: From what I hear, English as a Second Language has come a long way
<ompaul> Flannel, you don't say
<ompaul> ;-0
<ompaul> hehe
<Flannel> ompaul: There may be hope for you yet
<ompaul> Flannel, Bob Hope, or no hope?
 * ompaul chuckles
<Flannel> could become a contributing member of society even.
<ompaul> right I am out of here back Sunday
<Flannel> ompaul: Yes, Bob Hope
<ompaul> Flannel, NEVAAAAAAAA
 * ompaul bzip2s society and removes the source directory
<ompaul> no more contribs there I tell ya
<ompaul> as I said see ye sunday
<Flannel> Have fun
<ompaul> you bed I lrl ....
<ompaul> will
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> what
<ompaul> you bet I will at lrl
 * ompaul removes fingers from keyboard and uses mouse
<ubottu> emgent called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubottu> wgrant called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubottu> emgent called the ops in #launchpad (troll here.)
<wgrant> We'll need staff, I suspect.
<wgrant> Or not.
<gnomefreak> jpds: are you a fridge.ubuntu editor?
<dmseg> hello, i hope pricechild has told you about why iam here
<jussi01> dmseg: perhaps you care to enlighten us?
<dmseg> jussi01: i wanted to join the ubuntu irc team i contacted pricechild so he told me he talked to you about me being an op in one of the ubuntu irc channels
<jpds> gnomefreak: No, I am not.
<jpds> gnomefreak: However, I complete list of Fridge editors may be found here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fridge
<gnomefreak> jpds: thanks
<jpds> s/I/A/
<gnomefreak> cody decided not to add my meetings so i figured i would find someone else :)
<jpds> gnomefreak: You could try mailing ubuntu-news-team@l.u.c or poke nix-ternal.
<gnomefreak> yeah i was thinking nix-ternal but i havent seen him in a few days (ive been offline gue to afternoon heat it raises the temp in here to be unbearable at times
<gnomefreak> nixternal: whne you get here can you please ping me.
<jpds> gnomefreak: /query?
 * gnomefreak wonderws if i shoudl just join the team
 * dmseg is still wating for jussi01to respond
<gnomefreak> a story, if i wanted to write stories i would be writing books :(
<jussi01> dmseg: hesaidto talk to us? or me in particular?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: So, you make a point to not ping him, and then purposefully ping him one line later?
<jussi01> Flannel: rofl
<gnomefreak> Flannel: thought about it afterwards
<gnomefreak> its early
<gnomefreak> jussi01: run
<gnomefreak> save yourself
<dmseg> jussi01: perhaps anyone avialble might be able to tell me
<jussi01> gnomefreak: from?
<gnomefreak> one line up ;)
<dmseg> gnomefreak: you know the rules dont paste like that
<jussi01> dmseg: in my experience, those who ask for ops are usually the last to be considered for it
<gnomefreak> dmseg: what?
<dmseg> jussi01: heh bye woosh!!!
 * gnomefreak doesnt paste often and i know the rules alot better than most people
<gnomefreak> mainly him
<jussi01> right then...
 * Flannel doesn't understand the last five lines.
<Flannel> or, half of them, at least.
<gnomefreak> anyone care to explain WTH he thinks he is doing?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: who? dmseg?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: He thinks he's becoming an operator.
<gnomefreak> yes dms
<gnomefreak> g
<jussi01> gnomefreak: he wants to be an op - he is 14 and well...
<gnomefreak> seeing as he is pushing it i would say no but im not on the IRCC
<Flannel> gnomefreak: Have you not heard of him before?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: its a long story - you kind of needed to see it...
<Flannel> s/heard of/interacted with/
<gnomefreak> someone needs to burst his bubble. give me permissions and i will be glad to :)
<gnomefreak> last i heard with him was auditing
<jussi01> Flannel: what is your tz?
<Flannel> jussi01: its 3am for me right now.  P(D|S)T
<jussi01> Flannel:hrm, americas somewhere then?
<Flannel> Aye.  California
<jussi01> :)
 * jussi01 thinks we have well enough ops already in most channels
<jussi01> just some aussie timezone ones could help i guess
<Flannel> well, depending on the day, I'm practically an aussie TZ-er
<Flannel> if you believe in xkcd that is
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> ok, well im off for a bit then, bye all
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i see most of the au girls/maybe a guy or 2 when i get up but im not sure hos here over night (night here)
<gnomefreak> is there a such package to convert money > money? like pounds to $ and so on
<jpds> Oh Lord.
<gnomefreak> :)
<jpds> jussi01: ...
<jpds> jussi01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28242/
<gnomefreak> 0.90 i was thinking that is like half of a pount
<gnomefreak> pound
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> hes not staff
<gnomefreak> nor op
<jpds> I'm op there tho.
<gnomefreak> dmesg looks like hes impersonating a staffer (last i checked that is a big no no
<gnomefreak> ).
<Flannel> gnomefreak: indeed it is.
 * jpds wonders if it would be worth it talking to him in private.
<gnomefreak> i would say let someone from staff see that and let them know. although they dont remove k-line people for minor infractions but i feel its a bit worse. Let him no he keeps it up gnomefreak will start banning his butt
<Flannel> gnomefreak: there's "units" but I don't think that does money (because theyre not really fixed)
<Flannel> jpds: Probably the best course f action.  Even if nothing comes out of it, you can show you tried when later it escilates.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> save that pastebin page incase we end up in front of CC again
<Flannel> gnomefreak: yeah, in units you can define your own, but those'll be obsolete in X (where X is probably not longenough to be worth while)
<gnomefreak> im leaning towards he is a <word we cant use anymore> :(
<Flannel> gnomefreak: google's convert works fine though.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: i can use google
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> get out of my head ;)
<gnomefreak> be back need smoke and to  think
<Flannel> gnomefreak: "1 british pound to dollars" for instance.
<jpds> Hmm, I live my mail for a few days and all these mailing lists go haywire.
<jpds> leave*
<Flannel> gnomefreak: See this channel log on 7/03 for some talk (both as dmseg and dmesg): http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/07/03/%23ubuntu-ops.txt
 * Flannel knows there was more than that.
<Tm_T> Flannel: time?
<Flannel> gnomefreak: ah.  The 11th and 12th are good ones as well.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: 11:50ish
<gnomefreak> is the start
<Flannel> actually, that's not really an issue (just only had half the month in my logs).  Let me compile a list
<Flannel> 10th at 11ish, 11th at 1420 and 1630, 12th at 1300+
<gnomefreak> might i suggest he doesnt get ops
<Flannel> and the rest are all references to those, mostly.
<Flannel> gnomefreak: I'm fairly certain you won't need to worry
<jpds> gnomefreak: Way ahead of you. :)
<gnomefreak> just saying no isnt gonna be enough he is still gonna be trolling and annoying as hell
<gnomefreak> qoute me on that when the time comes
<gnomefreak> quote
<gnomefreak> we really ant use that log for much of anything
<gnomefreak> s/ant/cant
<Flannel> I believe his original request was for ops in #ubuntu-in (his LoCo channel)
<gnomefreak> it was
<gnomefreak> who is contact?
<gnomefreak> GOSUB??
<jpds> GOSUB according to ChanServ
<Flannel> g0sub according to the wiki
<gnomefreak> ill be back soon. breakfast than cut grass
<bazhang> dmesg again? saw him saying 'hi, I am new to ubuntu' earlier
<bazhang> although this could have been dmseg (confuse the two at times)
<Pici> No, it was dmseg
 * Pici sighs
<Pici> Hrm.
<Daviey> does anyone have ompauls mobile number?
<Pici> Not I/
 * Mez is at Wolverhampton
<Mez> as is Myrtti
<Pici> Hi Mez! Hi Myrtti!
<Mez> Myrttis down in her room though
<Pici> Say hi to her for me then!
<Mez> up in her room 8
<Pici> down or up? Which is it?
<Mez> up
<Mez> shes on 3rd floor
<Mez> Im on second
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (FatJoe had a onjoin /notice in here)
<Mez> I have a view of a wall, she has a view of the venue
 * Mez has a free breakfast tomorrow though
<Mez> am dealing
<Mez> you should have forwarded him here imo
<Pici> I did
<Mez> oh, sory
 * Mez slaps forehead
<Pici> Hes doing it in #django too
<Pici> I notified one of the ops there of it
<Pici> and #gentoo
 * Tm_T slaps Myrtti 
<Mez> Tm_T, she gets you a job and you godamn slap her?
<Myrtti> don't slap me
<Tm_T> it was gentle one?
 * Tm_T hides
<Mez> run for your life
<Tm_T> doing it atm :(
<Myrtti> ♥
<Tm_T> hug me?
 * Myrtti hugs Tm_T 
 * Tm_T hugs Myrtti <3
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> -->
<Pici> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<jpds> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
 * PriceChild waves
 * Pici waves to PriceChild 
<Seeker`> PriceChild hows the job?
<PriceChild> Good, has been a great first week :)
<PriceChild> And the travelling there and back isn't too bad either
<PriceChild> Seeker`: off to lrl?
<Gary> PriceChild: you have a new job?
<Pici> wow, gary said something
 * Gary nibbles Pici 
<Pici> Gazzak ;)
<PriceChild> Gary!! :) Where've you been? And where will you be this weekend?
<Gary> working and at home recovering (and at a relations party on sunday)
<Gary> cannot make lrl
<Gary> :'(
<PriceChild> Gary: silly you :)
<PriceChild> Gary: Yup, I have a great new job :)
<Gary> woooo
<Gary> where?
<PriceChild> Bru,
<PriceChild> Brum
<Gary> cool, you could come up to Nottingham to come see me?
<PriceChild> Or you could come down to Wolvo to see us? :P
<Gary> I'm in Essex this weekend
<PriceChild> Up to anything fun?
<Gary> well, thats not for this channel :p
<PriceChild> tut tut
<Seeker`> PriceChild: nope, i'm not going to lrl
 * Seeker` bbl
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> Hmm so what happenned with the bots then.
<Flannel> They were sleeping
<PriceChild> I think things should be fixed now.
<PriceChild> I 'think' one of them thought there were still splits going on.
<Gary> I only did a nickname ban
<nalioth> klined
 * nalioth hates to see rooted boxen
<Gary> cheers nal
<Gary> hehe - 21:40 -!- Irssi: Starting query in Freenode with etahax0r
<Gary> 21:40 <etahax0r> DICKTITS
<PriceChild> Flannel: things ok?
<Flannel> PriceChild: Er... is this a check up? or are you saying they shouldn't be?
<PriceChild> just checking
<Flannel> Yep.  Things are good
<PriceChild> coolios
 * jussi01 walks in
 * mneptok walks into the floor lamp
<jussi01> mneptok: you ok?
<jussi01> did you hit your head?
 * jussi01 hands mneptok an icepack
 * jussi01 goes to bed
<jussi01> nini
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-19
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: its safe
<Jack_Sparrow> k thanks'
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: /RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mez> ompaul is scarier in person than on IRC
<Mez> but a good guy
<Flannel> Mez: no pix pls
<Mez> Flannel, why not/
<Flannel> Mez: I'd like to be able to sleep tonight
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez He is a nice guy..  Id like to see what he looks like in person
<Mez> Jack_Sparrow, uploading pics to facebook now
<Mez> Flannel, he's a really nice guy - I just wanted to cuddle him
<Flannel> Mez: I know.  Making fun of him isn't nearly as fun with him not around.
<nickrud> I get a kick out of it either way. He'll see the wonderfully nice things we say eventually, and anticipation is a very nice feeling ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: He's not online though.  Maybe we should cause a ruckus so the logs come up in an official meeting.
<nickrud> Flannel, you learn fast ;)
<Mez> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32930&l=30a93&id=628981871
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Mez> for some reason I thought ompaul was in his teens
<Jack_Sparrow> Mez thanks
<Flannel> Mez: it's his youthful enthusiam and reckless abandon
<nickrud> hahahaha What a shocker that must have been
<Jack_Sparrow> Man his voice doesnt match his appearance
<nickrud> he has his picture on his launchpad page, no excuse for not knowing his age
<Jack_Sparrow> I knew he was more my age..                    old
<nalioth> there are a lot of us with a few decades on spaceship earth
<nalioth> some with more decades than others . . .
<Mez> tis nice to have a few of the ops sitting round a table though
<Mez> me, ompaul, Myrtti, Daviey and Dave2
<mneptok> Mez: be sure to vice-grip ompaul's nipples for me.
<nickrud> gahhh
<PriceChild> Mez: you all met up at the hogshead?
<PriceChild> I thought I was getting their fashionably late.
<PriceChild> fail
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (lenswipe repeatin)
<bazhang> nixnoob unbanned?
<bazhang>  nixn00b1 (n=shane@adsl-074-166-243-074.sip.bct.bellsouth.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Flannel> bazhang: Looks like it, yes.
<Pici> I dont think so
<bazhang> Flannel, the btlogin says no
<Flannel> Hmm, unbanning was a month ago
<Flannel> bazhang: That IP was unbanned, June 24
<bazhang> Flannel, he was just banned yesterday
<bazhang> again
<Flannel> but, the nick is banned currently, yeah.
<bazhang> so the standard of ban evasion is what? its the same guy clearly.
<Flannel> bazhang: And yesterday he came in and made a point re: ban evasion too.
<Pici> ban again, he knows he isn't unbanned
<bazhang> and he promised he would ban evade if banned
<Pici> I'll do it
<Pici> or jack can
<Jack_Sparrow> done
<Jack_Sparrow> He insitis he isnt the same person, but same nixnoob and both from bellsouth
<nalioth> you guys know he racked up several klines t'other day, right?
<Flannel> the current guy is h4z4rd, even matches the IP
<Flannel> mmm, not ip.
 * Flannel stops making stuff up.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: actually, the previous one isn't from bellsouth
<Jack_Sparrow> n=shane@adsl-074-166-243-074.sip.bct.bellsouth.net        nixn00b1
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: vs the previous ones: nixnoob (nixnoob!n=nixnoob@212.116.219.211) nixnoob_ (nixnoob_!n=nixnoob@ool-18b98757.dyn.optonline.net)  nixnoob (nixnoob!n=nixnoob@ool-18b98757.dyn.optonline.net) nixnoob (nixnoob!n=nixnoob@ool-18b98757.dyn.optonline.net
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<Flannel> I say different person
<Jack_Sparrow> Sao Paulo Brasil
<nalioth> he's told you all he loves using proxies
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<nalioth> he's taking nixn00* nicks to tweak us
<Jack_Sparrow> He is off searching for another now
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth prehaps a ban on nixn*
<bazhang> its him; all of them
<bazhang> hello icesword
<icesword> what
<icesword> bazhang, well, good to see you
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword How may we help you today
<bazhang> icesword, read the /topic
<DBO> hey guys, does anyone know when i can get in touch with jcastro
<Pici> was: n=geoff@ool-18b98757.dyn.optonline.net n=nixnoob@ool-18b98757.dyn.optonline.net n=nixnoob@212.116.219.211 n=sdasd@200.207.88.222 n=sdasd@24-225.dynamic.dedicado.com.uy n=shane@adsl-074-166-243-074.sip.bct.bellsouth.net
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici care to set a ban on nixn
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: too wide
<Pici> All match (nixn00b*|nixnoob*)
<Flannel> that almost hits nixternal
<Jack_Sparrow> Yea.. doesnt it though :)
<bazhang> icesword, this channel is not for idling; do you have something we can assist you with?
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: no, that's too broad, imho.  we need to look for ident or GECOS peculirities
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll leave that up to you guys, you are way better at it
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: it's just a /whois away  . . .
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth I just checked him the other day.. I think they all pointed to Brasil.. sao palo etc...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill be back when I am feeling a bit better..  cya tomorrow
<nalioth> take care, Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<Pici> bye Jack_Sparrow
<mneptok> DBO: e-mail?
<DBO> yeah, just mailed him
<DBO> how you doing mneptok?
<mneptok> not too badly.
<mneptok> it's summer, at least
<mneptok> you?
<DBO> well enough
<DBO> trying to get geared up for 0.6.0 release of GNOME-Do
<DBO> i was hoping we might be jorge to do some more pimping for us
<DBO> especially if I feed him clutter shinnies
<mneptok> if you rename the project to "Git-R-Dun" i might use it
<DBO> mneptok, careful now, I might make you a fork
<mneptok> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2008/0318083forehead1.html
<DBO> i like it
<mneptok> could be the tagline ...
<mneptok> GNOME-Do. GIT-R-DUN!
<DBO> mneptok, that works
<DBO> GNOME-Do 0.6.0: mneptok is insane
<Nafallo> what the hell... ompaul is not online
<mneptok> Nafallo: seeing that it's 3am where he is, does that surprise you?
<DBO> mneptok, hes a robot
<DBO> so yes
<Nafallo> mneptok: thought he was someone that was always online, so yes.
<Nafallo> mneptok: idle for the win... and also...
<Nafallo> Sat Jul 19 03:16:16 BST 2008
<mneptok> no, he uses a GUI client and disconnects regularly
<Nafallo> aha. I should ask him why tomorrow :-)
<mneptok> Nafallo: right, like i said, it's 3am.
<Nafallo> yea. just came to the hotel from the pub :-)
<DBO> for some reason
<DBO> i read that as "just came home from the hotel to the pub
<Nafallo> because everyone else left? ;-)
<DBO> and it all seemed perfectly normal
<Nafallo> lol
<bazhang> why not a ban with the removal of that bot
<Flannel> bazhang: no need to ban when removal is probably sufficient
<nalioth> it's still in #ubuntu-*land but i'm sure if its' a problem, someone will alert us
<Flannel> nalioth: Is it in other channels?
<nalioth> Flannel: it is in another #ubuntu-* channel, yes.  Its conduct will be up to those ops.
<Flannel> nalioth: looks like its a real person behind the bot.  I mentioned no bots, etc.  He said "ok".
<nalioth> it's an irssi script
<bazhang> nasty PM from Whyvas
<Flannel> bazhang: whatd it say?
<bazhang> Flannel, really awful racist stuff not repeatable here
<Flannel> bazhang: sounds good.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> a bientot :)
<mneptok> 23:23 [Whyvas(n=omineore@blk-137-119-101.eastlink.ca)] tu suces des penis de petit garcons
<mneptok> 23:23 [Whyvas(n=omineore@blk-137-119-101.eastlink.ca)] fefis.
<mneptok> 23:23 [msg(Whyvas)] are you asking me to blow you? no thanks.
<bazhang> yikes
<nalioth> mneptok: keep your private life to yourself, please
 * nalioth runs
<bazhang> the weekend has officially begun.
<mneptok> nalioth: you *know* you like looking at my privates.
<bazhang> ba-dun-sh
<nalioth> i was no aware you were in the military, mneptok
<mneptok> nalioth: no, i just like the boots and epaulets
 * mneptok isn;t wearing anything else
<bazhang> got to work; back later.
<Mez> I just got a little lost, and managed to walk past ompauls room.
<Mez> Now, he's left his door open, should i go jump on him
<nickrud> absolutely
<Mez> I'm kinda worried that he'll be sleeping naked or somethign though
<nickrud> all the more reason to jump through an open door. Serve him right ;)
 * Mez noms sausage sandwhich
<Mez> nickrud, I dont want to be scarred for life though
<nickrud> oh, it's more likely to scar his psyche, having someone awake him abruptly in an unfamiliar bedroom
<Mez> nickrud, true... but still... *shudders*
 * nickrud passes up few chances to scar psyches
<Mez> you're not at LRL though - which is a shame
<nickrud> heh. A bit to pricey, getting to the UK from california
<Mez> Pricey didnt show up yet afaik
<Mez> hey, you get free entry though
<Mez> did you goto US one?
<nickrud> no, I'm too poor to fly around a lot
<nickrud> non profits don't pay a lot, they have other compensations ;)
<Mez> It was in California^W^W^W^WI'm a retard
<Flannel> nickrud: Whereabouts in CA are you?
<nickrud> Flannel near LAX
<Mez> -atives
<nalioth> Flannel: nickrud had escaped the left coast.
<nalioth> Flannel: nickrud is certifiable, because he moved back . . .
<nickrud> escaped Houston for the left coast, you mean
<nickrud> your pleasant presence did not out balance the weather there
<nalioth> weather schmeather
<nickrud> or the crazy texans. I missed the sanity of librul thinkers ;p
<Flannel> What can we do for you moo_cow?
<nickrud> @btlogin
<nickrud> XOKADO copying and pasting a nick list in #ubuntu is totally unacceptable. In 24 hours, you can discuss here why we should lift it.
<nickrud> XOKADO your ban, that is
<XOKADO> nickrud ;(
<XOKADO> no
<XOKADO> +XOKADO
<XOKADO> ?
<gnomefreak> nickrud: are you fridge editor?
<nickrud> gnomefreak no
<nickrud> gnomefreak I'm just an #ubuntu op, no more
<gnomefreak> oh ok i guess it wasnt your nick than
<nickrud>  New Now Know How , I recognize that real name but can't place it.
<Flannel> nickrud: check the IP/host in BT
<nickrud> Flannel there's another name I knew him under, a regular in #ubuntu
<nalioth> nickrud: New Now Know How = Lazy chatzilla user
<nickrud> nalioth heh.
<Flannel> Apparently -mobile has someone in it,if anyone's ops there
<nalioth> Flannel: is there a troublesome someone?
<gnomefreak> we had chatzilla banned at one time but we decided to unban it so i did
<gnomefreak> the name above is exacctly what the ban was set at
<Flannel> nalioth: no idea.  someone just said something in #ubuntu
<Flannel> nalioth: Yzuke in #ubuntu mentioned it 3 minutes ago
 * gnomefreak remembers why i hate ruby 
<Flannel> gnomefreak: 1.5th person, eh?
<gnomefreak> huh?
<nickrud_> yeah, ruby was a really poor coworker. Always complaining, pushed all her work on peal
<gnomefreak> im willing to bet it builds the same wway that python does and if so im gonna cry
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, CTX1 said: ubottu: i know that it is illegal to hack other persons wifi i am looking to hack my own....
 * jussi01 walks in...
<elkbuntu> so what does marmelaati mean?
<Hobbsee> it's the sound you make after eating a mixture of marmite and marmellaide.
<jussi01> elkbuntu: just a finnish word for a jam kinda stuff iirc
<jussi01> but ask Tm_T or Myrtti for more, cause my finnish sucks
<elkbuntu> jussi01, you mean citrus jam aka marmalade?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: no, its slightly different than that - its like hmmm, how to explain
<elkbuntu> nicer?
<elkbuntu> considering anything could be nicer than marmalade...
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> its kind of the jammy stuff they put in these : http://www.myllynparas.fi/ap-pics/reseptit/makeat_leivonnaiset/joulutorttu_rajattu_240.jpg
<jussi01> sort of jame made with puree, not whole fruits
<elkbuntu> ooh, nice.
<jussi01> ive only ever seen apricot and prune flavours, but there may be, and probably are, more
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MenZa said: !twss is <reply> That's what she said!
<jussi01> !search twss
<ubottu> Found: twss-#ubuntuforums, twss-#ubuntustudio-devel
<elkbuntu> ok, so it's what we consider jam, as compared to conserve
<elkbuntu> (conserve is like chunky stuff)
<jussi01> !twss-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias>twss-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi01
<jussi01> elkbuntu: naah, its not jame, its kinda different, but im at a loss to explain how
<elkbuntu> less sugar?
<jussi01> yeah, I say that for sure
<elkbuntu> probably more like the fruit stuff they sell for the home-made yoghurt kits here
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah, but its thick, and set
<elkbuntu> sounds alot yummier than regular jam
 * elkbuntu is the type to buy the 'less sugar' varieties
 * jussi01 wonders how to make the company he works for forget that they own an ipod touch...
<jussi01> somehow dont think thatll work :/
<Hobbsee> why do you want them to forget that?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: so I can continue to use it indefinately..
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> why not buy your own?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: have you heard of this thing called money???
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> well the thing is ihavent got much of it atm...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: sure, but you live in a country of Euro's.
<Hobbsee> which are worth shedloads of our money.
<Hobbsee> so, you should be rich.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I live in the country with the highest cost of living in europe...
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, the problem is that much of the stuff there still costs the same nominal amount as it does here, so while we pay $2, they pay $5 or whatever
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: darn.  i thought that all the apple products got the australian markup.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: elkbuntu what does a packet of chewy cost there nowdays?
<jussi01> or a big mac meal?
<Hobbsee> um....
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i should know the answer to those ones...
<elkbuntu> jussi01, um, list somethign i actually buy
<Hobbsee> big mac is $5-6, iirc.
<Hobbsee> as in, meal
<elkbuntu> small meal maybe
<jussi01> Hobbsee: a big mac meal here costs 5-6¤
<elkbuntu> see, same nominal amount
<Hobbsee> ouch
<jussi01> hrm, chocolate bar? ie. mars/snickers?
 * jussi01 thinks what else he can remember prices of
<elkbuntu> $1.80
<Hobbsee> 99c this week at work!
<Hobbsee> $1.84 normally
<jussi01> elkbuntu: funny, ours are about 1¤, so somethings are cheaper
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yeah, chocolate was very cheap in spain.
<jussi01> ok, so how much is an ipod touch there?
<elkbuntu> yeah. the bigmac meal would have been the *small* bigmac meal
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah, a large one is like 6.95¤ here
<Hobbsee> 8gb? $399
<Hobbsee> 16gb: $499
<Hobbsee> 32gb: $629
<bazhang> o.0
<Hobbsee> (all aud)
<ubottu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu (PowerMX)
<elkbuntu> bazhang, c'mon, the eees are only just now dropping below $300 for the 4g model
<LetsGo67> cdg in #ubuntu-es is misbehaving
<bazhang> elkbuntu, wow that is expensive
<elkbuntu> bazhang, it apparantly costs that much to bulk ship stuff here... ;)
<LetsGo67> Hello?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, that must be it :)
<jussi01> 8gb ¤289, 16gb 379¤, 32 gb 469¤
<jussi01> LetsGo67: #ubuntu-irc for loco's
<jussi01> does -es have an !ops trigger?
<elkbuntu> should do
<jussi01> he says they dont...
<elkbuntu> jpds, did you never have one set up?
<jpds> elkbuntu: I no longer maintain the Spanish IRC bot.
<jussi01> hence its missing in action...
<jussi01> :rolleyes:
<elkbuntu> jpds, do you do anything in the channel?
<jpds> elkbuntu: I have access there, but don't do much.
<jussi01> gnomefreak: there was no need - if I need it I could always ask elky or someone, but I havent seen a need for it
<gnomefreak> jussi01: my thoughts were if you can op in #ubuntu you should be an op in -ot
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I suppose, just never been done I guess
<gnomefreak> well when we need you it will happen
<jussi01> I imagine so.
<bazhang> <AMDpenguin> how do i set A dirty bit?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: marmelaati = marmelade
<nalioth> what's the URL to the ubottu database again?
<Flannel> nalioth: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalioth> gracias
<jpds> nalioth: http://j u s s i 01.com/web/ubuntu.db
<nalioth> Flannel: >> http://jussi01.com/web/ubuntu.db is the answer i was looking for
<nalioth> i have to feed ubot3
<Flannel> nalioth: what version of Ubuntu are you running supybot on?
 * Flannel can't get it to connect at all on dapper.
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-co, nealmcb said: ubot3: ntfs is <reply> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<stdin> you can use http://www.drivehq.com/folder/p4344170.aspx to get a daily snapshot of the db now (or http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/shareID4344170/fileID202477424/ubuntu.db.bz2 for a direct link)
<stdin> or http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/publish/ubottu/database/ubuntu.db.bz2 for a permanent URL
<TheSheep> eeek, aspx?
<stdin> yeah, they use IIS apparently
<stdin> but, hey, it's free :)
<nalioth> Flannel: ubot3 is current running on a Heron box
 * jpds needs backup in #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> floodbots seem down?
<jpds> nalioth: A bit of context: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28530/ - people have been harassing "Vero1" because "she is a woman", I've had to expel all responible from the channel.
<nalioth> klined
<jussi01> :)
<jpds> nalioth: The harassers?
<nalioth> jpds: yo hable muy poquito espanol  :(
<nalioth> jpds: no, the problem in #ubuntu just now
<jpds> OK; I've told her she can just ping me if she has any more problems.
 * Flannel has to remember that its abr and not arb
<Flannel> I suppose I just need to remember that theyre done in order
<jpds> Flannel: I tab until I get the one I want to inflict.
<Flannel> Oh, they tab complete?
<Flannel> Ah.  indeed.
<nalioth> Flannel: if you just +q them ( /aq ) they'll be klined soon enough
<Flannel> that'll make it nicer
<jpds>  /a<tabby>
<nalioth> or /at rather (as it self-removes)
<jpds> nalioth: -es
<jpds> !staff | #ubuntu-es haywire
<ubottu> #ubuntu-es haywire: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<nalioth> jpds: huh?
<jpds> nalioth: Clone join flood
<funkja> Could I get unbanned please? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> What was the join msg you sent to the channel
<funkja> an accident
<Jack_Sparrow> I assume it wont happen again, I will unban you
<funkja> thanks
<funkja> why is doing that a bannable offense?
<nickrud> some people spam about joining channels, we frown on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> chanserv is laggin, it will be just a minute
<nickrud> #ubuntu isn't a social networking channel ;)
<funkja> ah, makes sense, the client that comes stock with ubuntu automatically joins #ubuntu
<funkja> and I didn't notice what channel I was in when I tried to join a different channel
<Jack_Sparrow> That was why I sent the follow up msg in pm
<Jack_Sparrow> Ban removed
<funkja> thanks. much appreciated.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Flannel> IRC council meeting is now, isn't it?
<nickrud> schedule says so
<nickrud> talked coworker into covering me for it even
<nalioth> yes, now.
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, _2 said: ubottu ubottu is obviously not intelligent!
<nickrud> elkbuntu saturday night, I thought you were just late getting in
<nalioth> nickrud: for elkbuntu it's horribly 8:41 on sunday morn'
<elkbuntu> nalioth, 8am, considering i went to bed at 2am
<elkbuntu> err, whatever
<nalioth> i think "horrible" and "AM" are the key words  :P
<jussi01> elkbuntu: would you care to consider approving my request for friendship on facebook?
<PriceChild> Sorry elkbuntu.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i opened my eyes at 7 and thought, meh, i'll wake again before the hour is up
 * nickrud has always though 8am sunday was just the end of saturday night
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: I know that so well :D
 * jussi01 hands elkbuntu a nice morning coffee
<elkbuntu> jussi01, screw that, im back under the covers for a few more hours
<jussi01> hehe
#ubuntu-ops 2008-07-20
<smallfoot-> can someone unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<smallfoot-> i have been banned a very long time
<Pici> smallfoot-: Do you remember why you were banned?
<smallfoot-> no
<Pici> smallfoot-: Could you please read this and let me know when you are finished  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<smallfoot-> aff, must not be an asshole, blah, blah, soon you will have to agree to an EULA to use IRC, like you have to agree on EULA to use Windows
<nickrud> smallfoot- we have kids hanging around, the channels are disney g rated.
<bazhang> I already lifted the ban
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> oh
<bazhang> at least on the ip address
<smallfoot-> Cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned).
<smallfoot-> i still cant join
<bazhang> oh ubuntu-offtopic
<smallfoot-> what, how can you know my ip address? i have cloak, so it must be hidden
<Pici> You were banned for being hostile as well as for using harsh language
<bazhang> that is Hobbsee
<smallfoot-> im never hostile, i never threat anyone, but yes i did use harsh language
<Pici> I'm looking at it, since she isn't around.
<smallfoot-> also, isnt there any ubuntu channel without kids in it?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, you can get into #ubuntu now?
<nickrud> ah, work day is over. time to go. See you all later
<smallfoot-> bazhang, i am in #ubuntu now, but cant get in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> cya nickrud
<Pici> smallfoot-: There are no Ubuntu channels that allow such language
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that is a different op
<smallfoot-> and i must goto the offtopic channel, because im not allowed to talk about some stuff in #ubuntu
<bazhang> smallfoot-, or you could say it inside your head and not type foul language on irc
<bazhang> ie act like an adult.
<smallfoot-> well, i been banned in #ubuntu-offtopic for a long time, and if i talk about offtopic stuff in #ubuntu, then i get banned, so i must get unbanned to follow the rules
<Pici> And you must follow the rules to get unbanned
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that is not true; just stay ontopic and type your foul language on an open office document
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> but i wanna talk about other stuff too, on-topic all the time is boring :(
<bazhang> smallfoot-, then go to a different channel as #ubuntu will never allow that.
<smallfoot-> yeah, thats why i need goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that is a false equivalence; you can stay on topic on #ubuntu, or not join #ubuntu.
<smallfoot-> yeah, but i want to talk about some stuff that is not asking for help, so i need go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> smallfoot-, best to part now.
<smallfoot-> because i want to talk about ubuntu, but (now i know) that i can only ask about support in #ubuntu
<smallfoot-> Pici, please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> smallfoot-, the operator in charge of your ban is not here, and idling is not allowed in this channel.
<smallfoot-> oh, but im not idling (yet)
<smallfoot-> hmm.. only Hobbsee can unban me? hes never here
<bazhang> smallfoot-, your business here is concluded for now; there is no waiting around.
<Pici> I'll speak to hobbsee about this so that we know how to continue
<smallfoot-> but i wanted wait for Pici if he can unban me, or if anyone can tell me if its only Hobbsee who is allowed to unban?
<smallfoot-> oh okie
<bazhang> bye smallfoot-
<Pici> Hobbsee: ping re: above ^
<smallfoot-> last question, can you make a channel for ubuntu adults where you can cuss? and is there any place for whining?
<bazhang> smallfoot-, no.
<Pici> I don't forsee that happening any time soon
<Flannel> smallfoot-: profanity isn't an indication of maturity
<nalioth> smallfoot-: no official Ubuntu channel will offer that much leash
<smallfoot-> Flannel, yeah but it helps when im angry
<smallfoot-> ok
<bazhang> smallfoot-, make your own channel #whine
<smallfoot-> bye, so idont get ban from here
 * Pici sighs
 * bazhang goes to join channel #whine
<Pici> I'm sure hes going to do something to get banned again if he does get unbanned.
<bazhang> oh for sure.
<bazhang> the logic of users sometimes astounds me.
<bazhang> or lack of.
<bazhang> xjjk (i=texas@anubis.hotnudiegirls.com) has joined #ubuntu family-friendly?
<nalioth> bazhang: is he trolling?
<bazhang> nalioth, was referring to the hot etc. etc
<nalioth> i suspect taht if you dont call attention to it, nobody will pay any to it
<Flannel> oh.  He's not a troll, asking for proper help.
<bazhang> smallfoot-> They should make an "Ubuntu Whinestorm" website (like Brainstorm) where people whine and the most annoying things get voted up, and the whines with most votes get attention by developers and fixed
<bazhang> thought that was what brainstorm was :)
<Flannel> for the most part, yep.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Hobbsee> Pici: you can deal with it, if you like
<Pici> Hobbsee: I thought so, I wanted to clear it with you first though.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> besides, i'm almost always here
<Hobbsee> at least, 'here' on irc.
<Hobbsee> just not necessarily here on the computer
<bazhang> smallfoot
<Hobbsee> darn, missed the meeting
<bazhang> same here :(
<Flannel> bazhang: The term you were looking for is false dichotomy
<bazhang> Flannel, thanks
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: How can we help you?
<CaptainMorgan> I need an op or admin to converse with over a subject I'd rather keep quiet please let me know who can I pm
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel, may we talk via pm ?
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan: Sure
<CaptainMorgan> thank you for your time
<Flannel> Join spam possibly from cEmx in #ubuntu
<Flannel> (was what he was talking about)  anyone have a dispensble method of testing?  If not, I'll fire up another irssi
<Flannel> Well, I can't get it to work.  Maybe Im doing it wrong
<Flannel> also couldn't get mibbit to work.  is one of the flootbots broken?
<PriceChild> Flannel: if its onjoin spam, often a quick /cycle in that channel will trigger a PM.
<Flannel> PriceChild: Oh, thanks.  Never knew about /cycle
<PriceChild> Of course just because it doesn't trigger their script and send a PM, don't assume that's proof they're not spamming.
<Flannel> Right.  I just fired up another irssi instance (after trying mibbit unsucessfully).  Haven't gotten any other complaints though
<wols> !ops XOKADO is spamming in #ubuntu
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, wols said: !ops XOKADO is spamming in #ubuntu
<Flannel> taken care of
<bazhang> moo_cow, how may we assist you
<Flannel> bazhang: ban forward from #ubuntu, not sure moo_cow is actually here.
<bazhang> this is a bot then?
<Flannel> No, just has a join for #ubuntu, which forwards here
<bazhang> odd; there is also a moocow currently in #ubuntu
<Flannel> right, different person
<dmseg> hello, there is too much join part messages in #ubuntu
<dmseg> thankyou all for your help
<bazhang> o.0
<elkbuntu> bazhang, he's not worth it
<bazhang> elkbuntu, certainly not; just an odd message.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, roxygirl said: ubottu: the Trash is on my phone/mp3 device, so it's the same
<bazhang> noob-africa trolling
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (internets)
<jpds> Resolved
<elkbuntu> the internets were trolling and/or spamming us? who'd have thunk.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> we all know about the marking facility offered by ubottu?
<stdin> I did mention it a while ago now, but I don't think anyone has used it
<jussi01> stdin: we need  to publicise it some more id think
<stdin> I guess I/you could send an email to the list
<jussi01> stdin: I had an idea for another plugin also
<stdin> don't leave me in suspense ;)
<jpds> stdin: Could you push ubottu's lastest source to LP?
<stdin> it should already be there
<jussi01> stdin: it would be nice to have 2 things - a @bansearch <mask> and @banlog <nick> <channel> (which returns the last 4 lines said by the banned nick in said channel)
<stdin> but I've neglected it recently
<jpds> stdin: It's 7 weeks old...
<stdin> jpds: I haven't done much with it in the last 7 weeks, but I'll make sure it's up to date today
<jpds> stdin: Cheers.
<jussi01> stdin: so what do you think - doable? useful even?
<stdin> jussi01: I guess it's possible to integrate them into the bantracker plugin, with some work
<jussi01> stdin: reason Im thinking of that, is that people hate logging into bantracker - if we can do it here, its some much easier/likely to be done
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ubuntuuser3463 said: !foo is foo
<jpds> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: Oh crap.
<Jack_Sparrow> Got him
<jpds> ...but not him again.
<jussi01> fun stuff...
<Jack_Sparrow> We got rid of him last time when I called his IP and found he worked there
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: really???
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<Jack_Sparrow> He was using unassigned ip's from his own office
<jussi01> well that was kinda stupid...
<jpds> why the hell did he get a job there in the first place?!
<Jack_Sparrow> I had a talk with him in PM..  Hopefully I got through to him at some level
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: an email to abuse@ or a call to talk to the boss should be done for this person
<Jack_Sparrow> I did talk to the boss last time
<nalioth> right now it's not a problem for their business, but what will happen when this idiot irritates a brazilian botnet, and it gets turned on to the business?
<Jack_Sparrow> I think he was dismissed
<nalioth> boss doesn't care?
<nalioth> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> He didnt use his old ip this time..
<Jack_Sparrow> I let the abuser know he was doing a dis-service to people of true faith.
<jussi01> true
<jussi01> @now gmt
<ubottu> jussi01: Error: Unknown timezone: gmt - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<nalioth> @now etc
<jussi01> does gmt == utc?
<ubottu> nalioth: Error: Unknown timezone: etc - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<nalioth> ruh roh
<nalioth> @now GMT
<Jack_Sparrow> If we track him back he should still be in Calif
<ubottu> nalioth: Error: Unknown timezone: GMT - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<nalioth> @now UTC
<ubottu> nalioth: Current time in Etc/UTC: July 20 2008, 15:44:42 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<Jack_Sparrow> If it is the same guy.. which we suspect
<stdin> @now gmt
<ubottu> stdin: Current time in Etc/GMT: July 20 2008, 16:23:12 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<stdin> why gmt was hard coded to fail I'll never know
<jussi01> stdin: nice
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, nealmcb said: ubottu: ntfs is <reply> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
 * jpds adds
<stdin> isn't that already there?
<jpds> Pervious one said: /msg ubottu !FUSE
<stdin> wouldn't we rather they /msg the bot than make a succession of ! commands in a channel?
<jpds> So why not /msg ubottu !nfts-3g too?
<stdin> it was afaik
<jpds> Ah, damn. irssi cut it out.
<stdin> my non-up-to-date bot has "To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubottu NTFS-3g or /msg ubottu FUSE"
<nalioth> is the factoid db corrupt or something?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-mozillateam, asac said: ubottu: what is 13:00 EDT in UTC+2?
<jpds> @now edt
<ubottu> jpds: Error: Unknown timezone: edt - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<stdin> nalioth: works for me
<nalioth> thanks, stdin
<alkjdf> tried to join #ubuntu
 * PriceChild waves
 * Pici waves
<Pici> 41% packet loss = bleh
<jpds> !test
<tritium> Flannel: you're more patient than I.
<Flannel> tritium: As this goes on (and from last night) I'm beginning to question the legitimacy of this topic
<tritium> MooCow was in there yesterday as Michael_, and repeatedly offtopic, and completely ignored all !paste notices.
<tritium> OK, you remember him as well.
<Flannel> Yeah
<Flannel> Michael, and then moved to MooCow, with this same infobot/startup thing
<tritium> Yep.
<Flannel> tritium: I believe with this pastebin, we're going to find out that theres a capitalization issue
<tritium> Perhaps.
<Flannel> since I think he's retyping everything instead of c/o
<tritium> I'm sort of not paying attention.
<Flannel> I stopped last night, since I was going to break out the banhammer for idiocracy
<tritium> You and me both.
<tritium> Good luck, Flannel.  I'll be heading out now.
 * ompaul blinks
<ompaul> Nafallo, you on irc yet?
<Nafallo> ompaul: ya
<ompaul> Nafallo, greeeeeetings again
<Nafallo> hehe. hey :-)
 * ompaul gets Nafallo a beard trimmer
 * ompaul run
<ompaul> run ompaul run
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul needs to sleep a deep sleep
<ompaul> later ya all
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> it's not time to trim it yet damnit
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-13
 * mneptok stares at Channy
<Paddy_NI> hey piracy discussion on #ubuntu
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: anything we can help you with?
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: no.. not you
<Paddy_NI> kthxbye
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: is that all?
<Paddy_NI> Are there any ops here apart from mneptok?
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: welcome to ignore :D
<mneptok>  /ignore'ing ops is a dangerous gambit
<mneptok> (as is the veiled threat of 
<mneptok> "i'm logging you"
<Paddy_NI> May I speak to an channel operator apart from mneptok please?
<nalioth> ctmjr: is there something we can help you with?
<ctmjr> well was going to ask how to get a cloak but found it myself  i ask in freenode correct?
<nalioth> for an unaffiliated cloak?
<ctmjr> yes for now
<nalioth> saved you a trip  :p
<ctmjr> thank you very much
<nalioth> you're welcome
<mneptok> nalioth: care to see what Paddy_NI has to say other than reporting !ot? if nothing else is on his agenda, it might be good to remind him of the no idling policy. apparently, i am /ignore'd.
 * mneptok will be nice and not remind him of the policy while on /ignore
<nalioth> Paddy_NI: 1247446108 19:48 <+mneptok> nalioth: care to see what Paddy_NI has to say other than reporting !ot? if nothing else is on his agenda, it might be good to remind him of the no idling policy. apparently, i am ignore'd.
 * mneptok tips his hat toward TX
<Paddy_NI> nalioth: apparently piracy is okay now
<nalioth> Paddy_NI: did you have anything else?
<Paddy_NI> nalioth: apparently not.. pity people dont know how to do their jobs any more
<mneptok> my "job"
<mneptok> apparently people don;t have the sense not to tell other people how to do their jobs any more.
<nalioth> one man's "piracy" is another mans "what the devil are you talking about, sir?"
<mneptok> yarrr.
<mneptok> me hearty.
<mneptok> 18:58 < th0r> xorso: if you changed the boot order the computer would read the cd first and not hang on the hd, but the net nazi doesn't like that idea
<mneptok> 18:58 < Paddy_NI> th0r: whom is the net nazi?
<mneptok> 18:59 < mneptok> Paddy_NI: please do not feed the troll. and please acknowledge that you have read my request.
<mneptok> i suspect he will not answer. putting ops on /ignore is a bad idea.
<nalioth> yep
<mneptok> i'll ban forward him here to correct his mistake. but i suspect someone else will have to explain why it's not a good idea.
<nalioth> nah, he can talk to you
 * nalioth hangs the ticket on mneptok's peg
<tsimpson> not if he's on /ignore
<nalioth> guess he'll just have to unignore . . .
<tsimpson> :)
<Madpilot> Paddy_NI has whiffed of troll before, IIRC. The name seems too familiar.
<tsimpson> I think I recognise it from -ot, but not sure if that's a good or bad thing
<mneptok> not sure if it's Paddy_EIRE
<nalioth> unfortunately, it's quite similar to one of freenode's finest . . .
<nalioth> an no, paddy_eire is not a troll
<mneptok> agreed.
<mneptok> and Paddy_EIRE wouldn't put me on /ignore
<mneptok> (as much as he may want to)
<tsimpson> I mean, I've seen it in -ot
<mneptok> he's in -ot now
<tsimpson> was yesterday (for me) too
<tsimpson> goose: hi, can we help you?
<tsimpson> goose: this is not #ubuntu, you have been forwarded here because of you attitude in #ubuntu
<goose> how sweet; I'll be sure to modify my startup script as to reflect such
<tsimpson> maybe someone should just change the forward to plain ban
<elky_work> maybe not a troll, but certainly a pseudotroll
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> !away > Kyon0`Away 
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> no k train?
<Flannel> Also, floodbots seem to not be banning victims
<nalioth> Flannel: the train has already left
<Flannel> So I can remove my ban?
<nalioth> if you want to
<Paddy_NI> Excuse me why have I been kicked from #ubuntu?
<Paddy_NI> Could anyone tell me why I have been banned from #ubuntu ?
<Paddy_NI> topyli: Are you here?
<Madpilot> Paddy_NI, for /ignore on an op, far as I know
<Paddy_NI> I am perfectly within my rights
<Paddy_NI> there are many other ops that could have talked to me
<Paddy_NI> the one that is not doing his job properly kicked me
<Paddy_NI> rather *banned* me
<Madpilot> hmm, reading the scrollback, there's also the feeding of trolls mentioned, but mostly the quasi-trollishness of /ignore mneptok 
<Paddy_NI> there are no trolling I have the scroll back here
<Paddy_NI> show me where I trolled
<Madpilot> 18:58 < Paddy_NI> th0r: whom is the net nazi?
<Madpilot> 18:59 < mneptok> Paddy_NI: please do not feed the troll. and please acknowledge that you have read my request.
<Paddy_NI> Madpilot: yes.. as it was directed at me
<Paddy_NI> Madpilot: so I got banned for that
<Paddy_NI> I chose to ignore an op that was not doing his job properly.. If he could please get over this childish huff that would be great thanks
<mneptok> 19:00 <+mneptok> 18:58 < th0r> xorso: if you changed the boot order the computer would read the cd first and not hang on the hd, but the net nazi doesn't like that idea
<mneptok> NOT directed at Paddy_NI 
<Madpilot> ah, you are still up
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: yes it was.. 
<Madpilot> you're xorso as well?
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: your nick is not xorso. and even if it was, do not feed trolls.
<mneptok> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<mneptok> we even have a factoid to that effect
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: still not an excuse to ban me from the channel
<Paddy_NI> and you banned me much later on
<Paddy_NI> after the fact.
<Paddy_NI> which shows a rather childish over use of power in my opinion
<tsimpson> you say "I chose to ignore an op that was not doing his job properly", what is your interpretation of "not doing his job properly"?
<mneptok> you were banned for not responding when i asked for an acknowledgment that you had read my request, and failed to do so.
<Paddy_NI> there was piracy discussion in the channel that he completely dismissed
<mneptok> i asked people to stop. more than once.
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: you may have asked another op
<mneptok> that's as far as i chose to take it.
<Paddy_NI> you knew I ignored you
<mneptok> that was your decision. you live with the consequences of it.
<tsimpson> it's not your place to decide what his "job" is
<tsimpson> especially since ops are volunteers
<Paddy_NI> This is really very biased.. is piracy not against the rules of the channel.. and is it not the ops responsibility to deal with it
<tsimpson> if you think there was some major transgression, the you should report it
<Paddy_NI> to whom
<tsimpson> rather than just /ignore the op
<Madpilot> Paddy_NI, given that you were right in the middle of the piracy discussion, you're not being too convincing right now
<Paddy_NI> Madpilot: explain that
<tsimpson> here or to the mailing list
<Paddy_NI> I was telling them to stop
<tsimpson> or the IRCC mailing list
<Flannel> Paddy_NI: It's not our job to find someone who you will listen to; if you don't listen when asked, it's a problem, regardless of who asked you.
<Madpilot> Paddy_NI, you were getting right into !feedthetroll territory
<Paddy_NI> I guess so.. but nothing was being done about it for quite a while Madpilot I was just showing a little initiative
<mneptok> 18:37 < Paddy_NI> Reitz: simply telephone dell then
<mneptok> 18:37 < Paddy_NI> gogeta: yes.. it is
<mneptok> 18:37 < Paddy_NI> gogeta: read the eula instead of making up your own rules
<mneptok> 18:37 < Paddy_NI> it is
<mneptok> 18:37 < Paddy_NI> and it should stop
<mneptok> 18:38 < Paddy_NI> gogeta: not to pirate it though
<mneptok> 18:38 < Paddy_NI> gogeta: your morals are very loose
<mneptok> 18:38 < gogeta> Paddy_NI: downloading a iso is not pirate unless you dont own it
<mneptok> 18:38 < Paddy_NI> gogeta: and he does not.
<mneptok> 18:38 < mneptok> gogeta Paddy_NI: drop it, please
<mneptok> 18:39 < Madpilot> gogeta, Paddy_NI, Reitz, whoever else - #ubuntu-offtopic or ##windows, please. Not here.
<mneptok> 18:39 < Paddy_NI> Reitz: what does linux have to do with pirating windows?
<mneptok> 18:40 < Paddy_NI> Reitz: telephone dell and I *guarantee* that you will not get a rar file ;)
<mneptok> that looks like a bit more than telling people to stop
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: I was trying to reason with them 
<mneptok> and that looks like a bit more than telling people to stop
<Madpilot> two or three minutes is not really 'quite a while' when #ubuntu is busy, either
<Paddy_NI> well however I find the ban completely unnecessary especially since it only just took place a little while ago
<mneptok> i banned you much earlier.
<mneptok> then i banned you a few minutes ago when your hostmask changed.
<mneptok> i'll give you the benefit of the doubt that you were not deliberately evading.
<Paddy_NI> Okay is there any chance that the ban can be lifted.. as the main error I made was to ignore you
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: no I am not deliberately evading
<mneptok> placing ops on /ignore is dangerous, as you have discovered.
<Paddy_NI> Well I guess I learned the hard way
<mneptok> telling me my what my "job" is does not make me happy. the veiled threat of "i'm logging this" makes me even less happy. i'd like to be happy.
<mneptok> the ban is removed.
<mneptok> please play nicely.
<Paddy_NI> mneptok: thank you, I apologise for my attitude earlier
<mneptok> appreciated, but not necessary.
<Paddy_NI> thanks
<bazhang> any ideas who masterbot was yesterday? had to kill my xchat session to escape from the dcc sends it was trying to give me
<nalioth> bazhang: not sure why, it flooded itself off almost instantly
<bazhang> nalioth, thanks :)
<nalioth> as far as i saw, it only sent 3 DCC attempts
<bazhang> that was what I got; was away so could not cancel quickly enough
 * nalioth reserves his opinion on xchat
<nalioth> you DO have it set to not accept DCC automatically, right?
<bazhang> now I do :)
 * nalioth facepalms
<Pici> Is the default setting to allow them through?
<bazhang> yep
<Tm_T> Pici: allow AND run too!
<bazhang> on xchat at least
<Pici> Yuck, thats quite a bit of a security hole imo
<Tm_T> Pici: FYI, that run part was a joke, I hope
<Pici> Tm_T: I hope too
<Pici> odd
<bazhang> policy on bots? if silent leave alone, or just kick if permission not asked? toxbot_ is not responding to PM or communication in channel
<Tm_T> if it is verified to be bot, remove with point to bot policy
<Tm_T> IMO
<nalioth> yep
<bazhang> two of them in fact toxbot_ and toxbot__
<nalioth> "all bots need approval"
<bazhang> and Mystic as well
<nalioth> yeah, run 'em all out
<jussi01> Ladies and Gents, we just wanted to run over the  "Ubuntu operator expectations" quickly, as it is a good thing to keep refreshed on what is expected of you.
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+Amaranth ] [+Gary     ] [+mneptok   ] [+stew       ] [ fdoving ] [ ubot3    ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+bazhang  ] [+ikonia   ] [+nalioth   ] [+SWAT       ] [ JanC    ] [ ubot4    ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+christel ] [+jpds     ] [+Pici      ] [+Tm_T       ] [ jdong   ] [ ubottu   ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+Dave2    ] [+jrib     ] [+pleia2    ] [+tomaw      ] [ jdong_  ] [ ubuntulog]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+Daviey   ] [+jussi01  ] [+popey     ] [+tonyyarusso] [ juliux  ] [ Ursinha  ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+DLange   ] [+jussi01_ ] [+Pricey    ] [+topyli     ] [ Nafallo ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+elky     ] [+Mamarok  ] [+robotgeek ] [+tritium    ] [ Riddell ]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+elky_work] [+Martinp23] [+Seeker`   ] [+tsimpson   ] [ ryanakca]
<jussi01> [07/13/09 19:27:00] [+Flannel  ] [+Mez      ] [+SportChick] [+vorian     ] [ ubot2   ]
<jussi01> oh dear, that wasnt supposed to paste
<popey> got everyone listening though, no doubt
<topyli> at least you have an audience :)
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> ANyway, I now hand over to nalioth to continue
<stew> one thing that is expected of you, is to know how to use copy/paste :P
<topyli> we're doing a podcast in 25min here though
<nalioth> we are not like any other operating system / distro
 * jussi01 hugs stew
<nalioth> we should not act like the others here, either
<jrib> eh?
<Nafallo> oh hai!
<jrib> leave bots that don't talk alone :/
<nalioth> to wit, when there are troublemakers, we should keep a "ladder of resolution" in mind when dealing with them, and our first interaction should be a PM 
<nalioth> a PM with "this is why your behaviour is not acceptable" can sometimes turn a troublemaker into an asset
<jrib> honestly, I can't remember the last time that has worked for me
<nalioth> if the PM doesn't serve to mitigate the bad behaviour, a limited +q or a /remove should be used
<nalioth> kickbans should only be used as a last resort - never a first response
<nalioth> jrib: back in the day, it worked wonderfully
<nalioth> anyway, we've gotten away from "the kinder, gentler folks" that we are here on the irc, and it's not pretty  :(
<nalioth> any questionss or comments?
<jussi01> No one has comments? 
<nalioth> freenode isn't an "old school" network, and neither should Ubuntu be an "old school" community
<bazhang> PM idea has merit ; if they are capable of suasion in cases like ifailatlife and one other yesterday where they are flooding huge lines of nonsense though, not so much
<nalioth> the PM idea works.  we used it to good effect in the early days
 * Amaranth wonders what early days nalioth is remembering
<bazhang> sure it does, when they enter right off the bat with obscenities and huge floods though not so much
<Pici> We also asked that people start using it again about 6 months ago, but it has fell into disuse again. I admit, I'm one of the people who stopped doing it as well,.
<jussi01> bazhang: there is a guide to when to use certain types of bans on the operator guidelines page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines ) I trust you have read it?
<bazhang> jussi01, yes I have, will read it once more thanks
 * Amaranth hasn't read it :P
<Amaranth> oh, that page used to have another name, didn't it?
<jussi01> Anyway, As I mentioned before, the purpose of this little discussion was to refresh, and remind. :)
<Pici> Don't be afraid to ask here too if you aren't sure whether a kick or ban or whatever was necessary.
<jussi01> The other operators and the IRC council are here to help you if needed. sometimes its best to talk it out, to gain a little more objectivity.
<topyli> well, i'm all for ubuntu being extra nice, including the ops
<bazhang> they are nice already
<Mez> bazhang: depends who you ask :D
<bazhang> Mez, true :)
<bazhang> those being banned in -ot especially (power mad operators!!!1)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, wizzo50 said: ubottu: What is the difference between the 2?
<ubottu> In ubottu, wizzo50 said: BestBot What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu and which is the best to use?
<Pici> ....
<Pici> ....
<Pici> come on!
<bazhang> heh
<Pici> I messaged him...
 * genii sips
 * genii hands jussi01 a coffee
 * jussi01 waves, and politely declines the coffee... its almost bedtime
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks for noticing (:
 * mneptok reads backscroll
<mneptok> i'd be interested to know what prompts that reminder
<ikonia> just read the reminder, seems fair enough, I assume it's just common sense stuff, if a guy jumps in with an obvious troll quieting him before talking to him is appropriate (I assume)
<Ampelbein> hi there. you might want to watch for "imgoofygoober", he asked some troll-ish question in #ubuntu-classroom.
<Ampelbein> i did not want to answer him because then he might just leave, but who knows what he is about to do.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: I've not got any power in there but I'll have a look in 
<ikonia> Ampelbein: sometimes people can be "talked down" if they become a problem
<Ampelbein> ikonia: seems he's a one-time troll only.
<Ampelbein> ikonia: in my experience, arguing with those kind is complete waste of time.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: does look it, but lets keep an eye out, thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> Ampelbein: totally agree
<Ampelbein> ikonia: ok, have fun with him in case he wakes up ;-)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> delt
<jrib> that was actually kind of funny
<ikonia> !staff | someguy1 targeted DCC exploit
<ubottu> someguy1 targeted DCC exploit: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jrib> should have muted him on his failed cat
<ikonia> jrib: I was too slow
<stew> 17:20 -!- someguy1 [n=mooncup@static-72-64-146-9.tampfl.fios.verizon.net] has quit [K-lined]
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban then
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-14
<ubottu> dragon_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Haner)
<Jordan_U> floodbot seems to have dealt with ioerror in #ubuntu but just checking that a real op noticed that
<nalioth> Jordan_U: do we know you?
<nalioth> yes, the troll got shown the door
<Jordan_U> nalioth: No
<jussi01> morning all
<nalioth> hola
<Flannel> Howdy
<Gary> hehe, I said CoC
<Gary> (morning btw)
 * jussi01 bites Gary
<Gary> nom nom
<mneptok> IT TASTES LIKE CHICKEN!
 * jussi01 bites mneptok.... BLEH... that doesnt taste like chicken :P
<mneptok> jussi01: i taste of lutefisk and the grave
<mneptok> (not that there's much difference between the two)
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> is it just me, or freenodes webchat, but I can't seem to get anything sensible out of ubottu
<Myrtti> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Myrtti> atleast in pm
<Myrtti> [11:35] <Myrtti> ff-35 [11:35] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-35
<topyli> your query is different
<Myrtti> [11:35] <Myrtti> ff35 [11:35] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know Myrtti
<Myrtti> shouldn't it, atleast in theory, answer to all factoids asked from it? or have I missed out on something?
<Myrtti> oh, it needs me to be on one channel with him?
<Myrtti> rubbish
<Myrtti> s/him/her/
<jussi01> can someone give me some grep foo, caus I suck... I need to find a phrase, in a whole foilder of files...
<topyli> grep "a phrase to find" /some/directory/*
<topyli> doesn't work?
<jussi01> no...
<Myrtti> for file in /stack/of/hay/*;do grep needle $file;done
<jussi01> ok, I figured it
<Myrtti> that doesn't work either?
<jussi01> I went to the folder and did: grep -i "no ping reply" *
<topyli> ah it's the -i
<topyli> ncremental i guess
<elky> bacta is on the prowl
<elky> topyli, no, case insensitive
<topyli> elky: hm?
<elky> grep -i
<topyli> oh
<topyli> i'm confusing it with -r(ecorusve) perhaps
<topyli> dunno, i always begin grepping by greppng the grep manual page :)
<ikonia> enoy
<ikonia> enjoy
<elky> Myrtti, slightly addicted to irc?
<Myrtti> no, I'm just checking out what ubottu has to say about vnc and freenx, and I need to be on a channel to make it respond to me
<elky> ah
<Myrtti> and finding out wth Dell bleeps about
<Myrtti> elky: for fun and headbanging: http://myrtti.fi/blog/2009/07/14/after-work-beer/comment-page-1/#comment-1766
<Myrtti> it's all fine and nice comment until the last paragraph
 * elky huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> </3 burlap sacks
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3720571672/
<Pici> Myrtti: I thougt that was a great blog post. I read it earlier this morning, but havent a gotten a chance yet to comment to say how much I agree with you.
 * Pici reads the other comments now
<Myrtti> I had an urge to make a comment about RMS and Planet Fedora upskirt and god knows what, but I think it's a point to move on
<ikonia> about what ??
<ikonia> planet fedora upskirt ????
<bazhang> on a blog, upskirt photo
<ikonia> oh what ? a fedora box ??
<ikonia> "of" what I mean
 * ikonia googles
<bazhang> no, up a girl's skirt, planet fedora blog picture
<ikonia> I've just found a picture of a girl in a red/pink dress with her legs crossed on planet fedora
<elky> ikonia, http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/Planet_Fedora_up-skirting_photo
<ikonia> yeah, thats the one I found
<ikonia> red/pinky dress
<ikonia> one of the most pointless posts I've read
<elky> i still cant get over the idea that the guy even *thought* about pulling out a SLR
<ikonia> youthful talk
<ikonia> slr pointed at girls private parts on public transport = jail
<Pici> I'm concerned about where this would ever be concidered normal behavior
<ikonia> Pici: yeah, thats the odd "hey normal culture, let me publicise my fetish/perverted side"
<bazhang> Japan
<Myrtti> tata
 * Pici waves
<ikonia> connection problems Nafallo ?
<Nafallo> ikonia: DDoS. it should be sorted now.
<ikonia> oh dear
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> that's grow as apple
<Pici> who?
<bazhang> f7ee_
<elky> how do you figure that?
<Pici> ESP
<bazhang> nope
<ikonia> educate me
<Pici> poof! you're educated.
<bazhang> about what?
<Pici> dunno. I just waved the magic wand.
<ikonia> thanks
<vorian> old school
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> better than botswarm
<OldSchool> hehe
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> a PM seems to have calmed ilman from his !enter and !ot
<tsimpson> what do we think of changing !dapper to "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions"?
<bazhang> nice :)
 * tsimpson goes ahead and changes it
<tsimpson> !no dapper is <reply> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> desktop dapper users should now be encouraged to upgrade to upgrade to hardy+
<Flannel> If they're still on Dapper, they'll likely want to upgrade to just hardy (and then to 10.04 in two years or so)
<Pici> I had updated the dapper factoid to include the fact about the july 14th EOL
<Pici> I think I'll make a factoid with the dapper server packages when I find the list later
 * genii makes more coffee
<Flannel> Pici: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-security/dapper/supported.txt
<genii> So Dapper is moved now into old-releases ?
<Flannel> No.... hmmm
<Flannel> It's just the desktop that's lost support.  The server stuff is still up, which I imagine means they'll keep the whole thing in regular archives
<genii> Ah, OK
<Flannel> even if the other stuff doesn't get updated
<Flannel> That'll make it easier for people who fell off the truck to upgrade too (not that that's a reason, but a happy side effect) for the next two years
<genii> I still have 2 servers which run 6.06.2 or so
<Flannel> Upgrade to hardy was painless for me.
<Flannel> I cleared out three days for issues, didn't have any... oh, I suppose svn/apache doesn't list multiple archives properly (SVNParentPath), which I haven't really put time into fixing, but...
<Pici> I'm running Jaunty here on my Linode. Its all my own personal stuff, so I don't mind being somewhat bleeding edge.
<bazhang> finally got an answer from Toxbot ; he is a human, not a bot after all
<bazhang> had to camp out in #ubuntu-in for two days but he finally responded
<Flannel> silly hoo-mans
 * genii thinks about the bazhang-stalkbot
<bazhang> yikes!
<genii> bazhang: Well, you *DID* camp out for a couple days to see if the user was real or not... ;)
<bazhang> genii, good point :)
<bazhang> got rocketlauncher in PM
<Pici> okay
<bazhang> unpleasant fellow
<Pici> Yes, I can see that.
<genii> Damn. Wasn't paying attention then I see in backscroll his multi-line diss. 
<bazhang> hmm refuses to read the guidelines; a bit rude in PM. will see what happens here
<jwfoxjr> can someone test me please. I've already upgraded my linksys ver 5.0 router to the latest firmware available from the vendor.
<Flannel> jwfoxjr: Floodbots can do that in -read-topic, and looks like they have.
<Flannel> jwfoxjr: If you wouldn't mind doing it again, that'd be the easiest way
<ubottu> ascheel called the ops in #ubuntu (fridgos)
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (Zweistein)
<Seeker`> k1l: how can we help you?
<k1l> hi there, im form the german ops team. we just the user Zweistein earlier the day, because he is a troll. 
<k1l> just for your information because some user asked in the german support channel to talk to Zweistein to stop speaking in here
<k1l> but i saw u solved it already:) bb
<Pici> okay!
<Seeker`> can someone join #ubuntu-scribes so I can test something?
<Seeker`> thanks nalioth, Pici
<SiDi> Hi people; Is this the good place for questions about ubottu ?
<Pici> SiDi: Regarding the plugins or what?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-15
<SiDi> Pici: i wanna know if its possible : 1) to have an ubottu on a non #ubuntu channel, 2) to have ubottu only for displaying bugs when the number is dropped on the channel
<SiDi> (and also, is there an extension for watching bzr commits ? :P)
<jpds> 1) Depends which channel.
<SiDi> jpds: #exaile
<SiDi> im not an official dev, but they talked about setting up an irc bot so i'm investigating what can be used for that
<SiDi> a bzr commit bot, and the bug numbers thing would be an enhancement (apart from ubottu i dont see any bot that can do it :) )
<jpds> ***ubottu is just supybot with custom plugins.
<jpds> For bzr commits you can use the RSS plugin which comes with supybot.
<Pici> #ubuntu-bots and #supybot would be the two main channels for those sorts of questions
<SiDi> Pici: jpds thanks for the pointers :)
<jpds> SiDi: Sauce code for ubottu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#ubottu%20family
<Pici> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<Pici> Yes, we've had enough people ask that we need a factoid for it ;)
<SiDi> ahah :) thanks
<Flannel> Hi Kangarooo, how can we help you today?
<Kangarooo> Flannel: I came here to see what is this channel about becouse it was mentioned in #ubuntu-meeting 25min ago
<Flannel> This channel is for operator related issues (that is, when you need to talk to an operator) for the non-LoCo channels
<Flannel> If there's any questions we can answer, feel free to ask.  But we do ask you don't idle here, as it makes it difficult to keep track of who has issues pending.  Thanks.
<Kangarooo> Flannel: ah yes,, I had to give some answers and talk in other channels.. bye 
<jussi01> grumble, IM up at 5 am, cant sleep
<jussi01> topyli: prod prod
<topyli> jussi01: just woke up in ot
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> topyli: was thinking that if you have time you could drop round... Sari wont be home till 8.45-9 ish
<topyli> hrm i think i have to pass, need to be "around" online in case people need me, and then going jamming with the drunkards at six
<jussi01> bollox!, take your mobile, and netbook and get you butt around here :P
<topyli> you will then explain how production+transaction costs beget institutions?
<topyli> i'll then refer to it as "jussi told me so"
<topyli> or i'll do what majority of the undergrads probably do, refer to an entire volume and trust it's "in there somewhere"
<jussi01> topyli: haha
<jussi01> hey christel
<christel> hiya :)
<jussi01> Oh, evryone, Myrtti says: Hei!
<Tm_T> jussi01: hei hei
<ikonia> jussi01: you havy Myrtti with you ?
<jussi01> ikonia: nopes was on the phone.
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> thought you where having a party
<jussi01> hi Tm_T
<jussi01> @now utc
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: July 15 2009, 12:52:01
<jussi01> @now sydney
<ubottu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: July 15 2009, 22:52:15
 * Pici isn't sure whats going on in -ot
 * gnomefreak not thinking :( i almost asked what is going on in -ot
<indus> hello
<indus> a small suggestion
<bazhang> indus, yes
<indus> please make your messages sound less cold and or rude
<indus> i dont know if its intentional but whatever works for you
<bazhang> remain civil is not rude indus
<indus> ok bye then
<indus> well,no offence bazhang but i was the second line
<indus> it*
<indus> ok nvm 
<bazhang> asking to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic is not either
<indus> so how can u decide what is rude to some user on your own unless he tells so??
<indus> that is what iam saying> please dont assume what is right and wrong> of course it works both ways
<indus> ok enough arguments
<indus> tata
<bazhang> PM's don't always work
<jussi01> true, but still should be the first point of call ;)
<bazhang> he seems to have a habit of calling others rude when questioned
<bazhang> yep; sky_1 responded very well to PM
<bazhang> that doesn't make sense; what would uninstall nautilus in gnome
<topyli> just say "you can't"
<topyli> which is true, it's not gnome if you do
<bazhang> well he had ~30 PPA's some of them debian as well
<gnomefreak> bazhang: apt-cache rdepends nautilus. than look for any package that is in the upgrade
<bazhang> gnomefreak, thanks; will tell him if he returns
<topyli> bazhang: that's beyond all help
<gnomefreak> bazhang: np. if karmic upgrade may be cuased by gdm breakage (some is left) upgrades from jaunty --> Karmic are somewhat broken best to use the alternate installer. live was broken not too llong ago
<bazhang> gnomefreak, he claimed to be running hardy, and his sources.list backed that; hard to tell really as he claimed opening home folder from Places Menu launched easytag
<gnomefreak> ok yay i think im done with sunbird fixes for this month
 * gnomefreak remembers something about easytag just dont remember what it was. 
<bazhang> hehe dis-remembered
<gnomefreak> bazhang: uninstall easytag and see if it helps may need to restart gdm
<Pici> I hate the !noroot factoid. I'm going to change it to make more sense.
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. Please do not advocate setting one without explaining the risks. See !root for more information.
<Pici> How does that sound?
<bazhang> muuuuuch better 
<jussi01> what was the old one again?
<Pici> 11:50:29 <ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jussi01> no, I disagree. drop the part about explaining the risks, because then people will try start explaining root stuff etc...
<topyli> jussi01: jam session canceled due to windows failure and sick bass player and singer :(
<Pici> !supportroot =~ s/Please do not advocate setting one without explaining the risks.
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<jussi01> and maybe s/We/Ubuntu/
<topyli> however i agreed to spend some quality time when the lady gets home from the gym
<jussi01> topyli: ahh
<topyli> quality time translates roughtly to sofa and tv time
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jussi01> topyli: are you 2 interested in a coffee/beer/something with us maybe?
<topyli> will ask
<jussi01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussi01> Pici: better imho
<topyli> that looks cryptic
<Pici> Which one?
<topyli> the latest
<bazhang> sounds matrix-y
<jussi01> it is matrixy :P
<Pici> It is a bit cryptic w/o the other disclaimer
<topyli> oh yes i didn't notice it's a different factoid
<Pici> er, I'm confused.
<topyli> noroot vs. root. now if only we would remember to use noroot first :\
<Pici> Well, !noroot is usually for people who start giving out 'passwd root' instructions.
<topyli> aye. then the main point is that this is not supported
<Pici> 'Is firefox 3.5 in the repos' 'Yes' 'Thats not what I was asking, I wanted to know if firefox 3.5 was in the repos'
<bazhang> hehe
<gnomefreak> oonly in jaunty/karmic and will not be renamed in jaunty to firefox
<bazhang> waiting for gartral to say that is Ubuntu-related :)
<Pici> gnomefreak: Yes, *we* know
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry
<gnomefreak> alot of people have asked me that so its automatic when anything 3.5 is asked
<Pici> We just throw !ff35 at them
<Pici> !ff5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff5
<Pici> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jpds> sebsebseb in #u/
<jpds> Can I kick spree in #u?
<jpds> jrib: ^^
<ikonia> what's up?
<Seeker`> @bansearch harjot
<ubottu> No matches found for harjot!n=harjot@5acd443b.bb.sky.com in any channel
<Seeker`> that name rings a bell
<Pricey> it does indeed
<Seeker`> does it ring a bell for a reason?
<Seeker`> Irreduc_ipod looks a bit weird too
<ikonia> Seeker`: that will be maniheer
<ikonia> 5ac79ad6.bb.sky.com
<ikonia> slightly different
<ikonia> @bansearch phix
<ikonia> !ping
<ubottu> No matches found for phix!n=threat@123.243.44.131 in any channel
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ikonia> Seeker`: your ip ban was being evaded due to dns
<Seeker`> according to BT, phix is still banned in 
<Seeker`> ##u
<Seeker`> #u
<ikonia> gone
<Pici> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Pici> <.<
<Seeker`> Pici: wut?
<Seeker`> irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<Seeker`> better?
<Pici> :P
 * Pici is very glad that bruenig didn't ssh into that guys computer
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-16
<ikonia> concur
<Pici> jrib: fwiw, while breunig might be a regular, he also has a history of trolling our channels.
<jrib> heh, I know (I've banned him before for it), but lately he's been more helpful
<Pici> That troubles me a bit
<ikonia> he's been quite helpful in the channel, but quite helpful in #archlinux at orginising others to troll
<mneptok> keep an eye on bruenig
<mneptok> he's deliberately annoying people, AFAICT
<Flannel> again?
<mneptok> again.
<mneptok> #u
<mneptok> apparently bruenig is CTCP'ing and /notice'ing people that he decides to irritate. but i don;t have enough evidence to ban him. and i'm heading for dinner.
<bazhang> nice.
<Flannel> What?
<bazhang> Death Threats via PM
<nalioth> bazhang: awwww, don't you feel all warm and snuggly?
<bazhang> nalioth, hehe
<bazhang> he's probably 13 or something
<Flannel> Not that it's relevant here, but shadowwolf just joined #math and asked if anyone wanted to have a religious debate.  What's wrong with that boy?
<bazhang> heh
<nalioth> i've had a few tell me my address and informed me they were coming over to "take me to school", but nobody ever shows up . . . .
<bazhang> whoa
<elky> similar to what a certain hawaiian user said to me but a little more graphic and terminal
<elky> s/but/but that/
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (dhonie_)
 * jussi01 waves
<bazhang> may wish to keep an eye on #kubuntu as dhonie_ (banned in #u and #u+1 ) may surface there.
<bazhang> recommended he join #ubuntu-id and he is there now
<jussi01> bazhang: 1 line the exited...
<bazhang> jussi01, sorry was away for a moment; I saw that (now trying to ban evade with nick of van) just PM'ed me
<tsimpson> random fact: we have 15488 "items" in the bans database
<jussi01> heh
<Flannel> Hmm
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> -motu, tweaker needs a ban
<Flannel> Mmm, he stopped apparently.
<Flannel> oh, there he goes again.
<Flannel> oh, and -devel
<Flannel> lovely
<ikonia> mneptok: in my opinion and for the record bruenig has a LOT of proven form of unacceptable behaviour, if users are complaining about him, I would personally ban him and sort it out later due to his known form, it may be the wrong thing to do but the guy gets away with it due to how sneaky he is while in the channel, and blatent outside the channel
<Flannel> Ah, and now he's threatening ban evasion!
<dholbach> hello
<Flannel> Howdy dholbach
<dholbach> I just banned modder25 from #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-meeting
<Flannel> Oh, he was in -meeting too?
<dholbach> if somebody could do the same in #ubuntu-devel I'd appreciate it
<dholbach> I was very patient with him
<Flannel> yeah, I already spent some time with him in #ubuntu.  Where he earned a ban, and I imagine that's what started his spamming spree.
<dholbach> not sure if I followed the correct procedure and if I need to do anything else just now
<ubottu> hifi called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (modder25)
<Gary> on it, give us a mo
 * Flannel wonders why Hobbsee isn't in here anymore.
<jussi01> Gary: is he getting a ticket on the k train?
<dholbach> is there an auto-expiry for the ban?
<dholbach> or do I have to unban at some stage?
<Flannel> dholbach: No, you have , yeah
<dholbach> ok, I'll take a note to do that tomorrow (before I go on vacation)
<jussi01> dholbach: I can sort it if you like, but I think maybe he will get a network wide ban. Gary ?
<dholbach> jussi01: that'd be nice if you took care of it - as you can tell, I'm far from being an expert
<jussi01> dholbach: no probs, which channels have you banned him in?
<Gary> dholbach jussi01 solved
<dholbach> #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-meeting
<dholbach> #ubuntu-devel I couldn't get an op for
<dholbach> thanks guys
<Flannel> Gary: ah, thanks.  I'll remove my bans
<jussi01> right, you can unban now, or I can do it, your choice
<dholbach> please do it, I'm not sure I'd do it correctly :)
<jussi01> hehe, hobbsee beat me to it :)
<Flannel> dholbach: It's just /mode -b [whatever you set +b on]
<Flannel> oh, with no brackets, of course.
<jussi01> dholbach: ok, all is sorted now. :) thanks again
<dholbach> Flannel: ah ok
<dholbach> good to know
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> at least I managed to tell him where to get help, maybe he'll do it in the end
<ikonia> I think hobbsee's just said he's been klined
<ikonia> and she removed her ban on him
<dholbach> thanks a bunch for taking care of it
<dholbach> have a great day!
 * jussi01 hugs ikonia... bit late :)
<ikonia> I'll take it, thanks
<dragon_> i'm not sure if L33Thaxor666's behavior in #ubuntu deserves an !ops trigger.
<jrib> Here's my proposal for the "ubuntu is too big" problem: have the default irc client, pidgin, ship with a plugin that only shows highlights for #ubuntu (with some obvious notification that it is enabled and an easy way to disable it)
<jussi01> jrib: come again?
<jrib> jussi01: context?  or what I said?
<jrib> oh
<jrib> I mean "#ubuntu is too big"
<jrib> When a new user joins #ubuntu, he'll only see messages that have his nick in it.  That way the issue that there is too much traffic in #ubuntu for it to be helpful goes away
<jussi01> hrm
<elky> jrib, the problem is training people to actually address people properly
<tsimpson> that still leaves the problem posted in comment #5
<jrib> tsimpson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799?comments=all ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jrib> I don't want to split the channel at all
<tsimpson> it'll have a similar effect for the "general public"
<jrib> tsimpson: can you explain?
<tsimpson> a user asking for support, but knowing how to fix another users issue, will never see the other issues
<jrib> tsimpson: remember, the only users who would keep this setting enabled are those who feel the traffic in #ubuntu is too heavy anyway so they wouldn't help with another user's issue most likely
<tsimpson> I mean casual users
<tsimpson> eg: "Oh, I had that issue when I started, this is how you fix it..."
<jrib> I don't think it's a real issue because 1) someone more experienced can probably also help 2) the user would not notice other's questions when the amount of traffic is too much for him.  I agree it means the user is less likely to begin giving back to the community, which is bad.  Maybe the questions metabot catches could be shown as well
<tsimpson> it maybe an idea for the plugin to make the text light/grey instead of filtering too, or have it configurable
<jrib> tsimpson: do you know if pidgin does not highlight by default?
<tsimpson> I don't use pidgin, so have no clue
<jrib> I think we need some statistics.   I've always thought highlighting was good enough to make #ubuntu very useful
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure it would though
<jrib> But since more than a few people claim #ubuntu is not useful to them, I've always assumed it's because highlighting wasn't good enough
<tsimpson> the thing about highlighting is to make a line _more_ visible, with "greying" the bulk of the text becomes _less_ visible and so highlighting becomes less necessary
<jrib> maybe a separate window in pidgin, that limits itself to highlights, that way the user can go back to the full context
<jrib> tsimpson: I think part of the problem is the amount of scroll
<Pici> !away > Until_It|Sleeps
<Pici> !away > Until_It_Sleeps
<tsimpson> seems Until_It_Sleeps doesn't care: * Until_It_Sleeps is now known as UIS|AFK
<bazhang> harjot is not maniheer
<bazhang> maniheer is still trying to ban dodge though
<bazhang> <ef_codd> please clear the way, I am an official computer styled scientist
<Pici> 'impertinent'?
<bazhang> this is the 'my bunty broke' guy
<Pici> oy
<bazhang> ultra-troll extraordinaire
<Pici> Do you have notes there? I can barely remember who is who..
<bazhang> just in the BT, ef_codd as a search term ; he was using *!i=plural@creep.bur.st before
<tsimpson> someone should start writing up wiki pages for bantrackertwo blueprints, so people can add comments etc
<Pici> 'someone'?
<tsimpson> someone who is not me :)
<bazhang> thought there was one already; or was the one I saw the other day not it
<tsimpson> there are no pages linked from the blueprints anyway
<Pici> This is my first time really using the blueprints, I'm not really sure what would be in a linked wiki page.
<bazhang> next outburst by ef_codd in #ubuntu and he is gone
<Pici> in #u or #u-ot?
<bazhang> #u
<topyli> now gone from -ot
<tsimpson> blueprints.l.n is mostly used to track overall process, the wiki is where the work/ideas go
<tsimpson> eg: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/daily-upstream-builds-poc (top of the ubuntu blueprints page)
<ikonia> @bansearch maniheer
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Jun 08 2009 20:15:50 (ID: 14466)
<ubottu> Match: maniheer!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 10 2009 20:38:27 (ID: 15354)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<ikonia> maniheer!*@*  ?? how did he get in #ubuntu then
<Pricey> ikonia: when?
<ikonia> 12:47 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+e  maniheer!i=5ac79ad6@gateway/web/freenode/x-9d6d916897faf9e4] by  FloodBot3
<bazhang> he tried but was turned away by the FB's
<ikonia> 13:08 -!- mode/#ubuntu [-e  maniheer!i=5ac79ad6@gateway/web/freenode/x-9d6d916897faf9e4] by  FloodBot2, FloodBot3
<ikonia> they did a +e first
<bazhang> I had him in PM the whole time
<ikonia> surly they would not bother
<ikonia> ahhhh quick bz
<ikonia> quick bazhang 
<bazhang> any objections to removing until it sleeps?
<bazhang> had him/her in PM; wanted to argue that it was 'just a nick change' asked him/her to exit the channel and that status change message *is* an away message
<bazhang> bullgard need to learn the benefits of having a PM with ubottu
<Pici> His question was at least on topic this time.
<bazhang> heh good point
<Flannel> !away > iamcalledrob|awa 
<ubottu> In ubottu, ufo said: well there is nothing on ubuntu about that or i did not find it
<Pici> what?
<Seeker`> Pici: there is nothing on ubuntu about that!
<Seeker`> how can you not understand that?
<Pricey> Flannel: weren't you looking for !awa?
<Pici> Seeker`: That was after getting !patience > in #ubuntu, don't understand how that is a reply to that.
<Seeker`> @bansearch maniheer
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #kubuntu on Jun 29 2008 06:42:46 (ID: 4947)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Myrtti in #ubuntu on Jun 08 2009 20:15:50 (ID: 14466)
<ubottu> Match: maniheer!*@* by ikonia in #ubuntu on Jul 10 2009 20:38:27 (ID: 15354)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users by Automated-Addition in #ubuntu on Apr 18 2008 18:46:25 (ID: 4846)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, alexbobp said: !no, rtfm is Read The Fantastic Manual
<h00k> I would like to formally apologize for my actions on Monday, July 6th as seen http://pastebin.com/d799594e1.  My goal was not to harass or offend another user, and I am sorry my actions could have been seen as such.
<h00k> *In channel #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-17
<mneptok> h00k: as that is elky's ban, you'll want to speak with her about it
<h00k> is elky around?
<h00k> or elky_work?
 * mneptok shrugs
<h00k> hrm, should I try back here?
<h00k> or should I idle for a bit
<h00k> I'll...just wait around for a bit
<Seeker`> !idle | h00k 
<ubottu> h00k: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<h00k> okay.  I suppose I'll be back.
<elky> hook's ban has been lifted
<dragon_> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<dragon_> UbuntuOne allows you to sync your files, share your work with others or work remotely, all with your Ubuntu computer. For more info: http://ubuntuone.com
<dragon_> Could someone tell Ubottu about UbuntuOne?
<nalioth> dragon_: go ahead. say "ubottu ubuntuone is blahblah"
<nalioth> we'll get it figured out
<dragon_> ubottu: UbuntuOne is <reply>UbuntuOne allows you to sync your files, share your work with others or work remotely, all with your Ubuntu computer. For more info: http://ubuntuone.com
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, dragon_ said: ubottu: UbuntuOne is <reply>UbuntuOne allows you to sync your files, share your work with others or work remotely, all with your Ubuntu computer. For more info: http://ubuntuone.com
<dragon_> nalioth: thanks, there it is
<indus> hi how do i announce something to all?
<elky> huh?
<indus> how to
<elky> all who?
<indus> i have some good news i want to say to all in channel ubuntu
<elky> there is no way for us to do that.
<elky> what good news were you going to cross-post, anyway?
<indus> ok thanks then
<indus> nvm
<indus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/8.04.3
<elky> ah, it'll go to mailing lists and planets and such. people will notice it in due time.
<indus> ya not all subscribe to it so i thought ill announce it but ok
<indus> see you
<elky> i really don't understand how some people work...
<Flannel> It's already on mailing lists...
<Flannel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-July/000124.html
<elky> i figured, i just couldnt be arsed digging around for it just to please an attention seeker
<Flannel> I had it handy
 * Pici awaits the people with 8.04.x wanting to upgrade to 8.04.3
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, DaskreeCH said: !virtualbox is virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DaskreeCH> Helllo you charming folks :)
<DaskreeCH> Just following up on a edit request
<jussi01> hi DaskreeCH
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DaskreeCH> Cleaned it up a bit and removed the obsolete reference
<jussi01> !no, virtualbox is <reply>virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> thanks for your edit DaskreeCH :)
<DaskreeCH> ok
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-drupal, MT- said: !notdrupal is <reply>Ubuntu-Drupal is NOT Drupal. Drupal is an incredibly CMS (drupal.org). Ubuntu-Drupal is a set of extras to be used on top of Drupal (modules/theme) that helps you to deploy an Ubuntu related site very quickly. If you have any ideas for modules you'd liked developed, please ask.
<Pici> incredibly cms!
<Pici> ARUGF
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> new fun question: when will 3.5.1 arrive!!!!11?
<Pici> I've been hitting my head on my desk all morning in anticipation for the questions.
<bazhang> hah
<Pici> I'm debating whether to send them to #ubuntu-mozillateam
<bazhang> +bf :)
<Pici> I'm not feeling that evil today.
<bazhang> heheh the mozillateam would be furious
<elky> a few more instances of headdesk and you should be just about ready
<bazhang> true, that was only the *first* I saw
<Mez> INCOMING
<ikanobori> Mez: Just for the record, I oppose the ban and I do not want to discuss it with you.
<Mez> ikanobori: it's not a ban, it's a mute.
<Mez> just while I have a chat with you
<ikanobori> Same reasoning goes for the mute :)
<Mez> ikanobori: the mute is in place because it was starting to turn into a little bit of a flamewar.
<Mez> ikanobori: basically, I asked you to tone down the stuff like <ikanobori> funkyHat: HAHAHA UBUNTU N00B
<Mez> It's against the Code of Conduct.
<Mez> If I'd been a new user joining that channel, it wouldn't have made me feel particularly welcome.
<Mez> ikanobori: do you understand my reasons for objecting to messages like that?
<ikanobori> Mez: I would have never said such a thing to a new user.
<Mez> ikanobori: Which is why I'm just explaining to you.
<ikanobori> Mez: It’s just, I neve saw you acting as an op, or saw your nick for that matter, in the past period of time and you seemed to be showing off :)
<Mez> Imagine a new user had joined half way through that conversation.
<Mez> ikanobori: I only step in now and then. :D
<Mez> I'm not showing off, just trying to manage things.
<Mez> All I ask is that you understand my point, and take it on board in future :D
<Mez> can you do that?
<ikanobori> Yes.
<Mez> Thanks, that's all I wanted :D
<ikanobori> Good, still opposed to the action but alas I can see your point.
<Mez> ikanobori: the mute was only to stop things getting out of hand in the channel.
<nalioth> ikanobori: you don't have to actually say it to a new users, just that a new user can see you saying it
<ikanobori> Yes, I understand the reasoning behind it and I will not do it again. :)
<ikanobori> Now if you’ll excuse me, no hard feelings to Mez ;)
<Mez> I think he got the message nalioth :D
<Mez> I guess I surprise people when I put my cinnamon roll on
<nalioth> wearing one as a hat tends to do that
<ubottu> ctmjr called the ops in #ubuntu (toobparts,)
<ubottu> zenlunatic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-18
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (jazzy)
<bazhang> firef0x-3.5-branding   
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> new update just now, also takes you to a page with 3.5.1 what is new when launching (in re syka/feasibilitystudy a bit earlier)
<bazhang> so the !ff35 perhaps should be changed?
<elky> Mez, you will attract wrath if all you do in the channel is op stuff.
<elky> and you have to do something in the order of a hundredfold non-op stuff before they notice the difference
<epiphany> ugh
<epiphany> hi
<nalioth> hi epiphany.  please start at the beginning
<epiphany> *sigh*
<epiphany> I was banned from #ubuntu-beginners
<epiphany> because they guy thinks i am someone else
<epiphany> nalioth, 
<nalioth> epiphany: we can't help until you tell us the whole story
<epiphany> this is a waste of time
<nalioth> epiphany: if you insist
<epiphany> nalioth, i joined the channel, i was being kinda wild. he kicked me, i rejoined
<epiphany> then i stopped
<epiphany> did nothing
<epiphany> and he banned me
<epiphany> He told me that i was 'montel'
<nalioth> does the op have a nick?
<epiphany> sdennie
<epiphany> nalioth, 
<nalioth> epiphany: yes, i see.
<nalioth> patience, please
<nalioth> epiphany: can you talk to tronyx about this?
<tronyx> hmm?
<tronyx> what's up ecl
<tronyx> epiphany*
<epiphany> tronyx, my ban in #ubuntu-beginners
<tronyx> mm hmm
<tronyx> what did you do to get banned?
<epiphany> I joined the channel, and was a little wild
<epiphany> sdennie kicked me
<tronyx> aren't you montel?
<epiphany> I rejoined
<epiphany> See!, NO!
<tronyx> you IP information matches up
<epiphany> how?
<tronyx> telling that would make it easier for montel to play ban evasion
<tronyx> which is frankly fairly annoying
<tronyx> if sdennie banned you, you were likely banned for a reason, that reason being that you appear to be montel 
<epiphany> right, i appear
<epiphany> that is bullshit
<tronyx> montel has soiled your good name, if you require that it be cleared up, you should address it with montel
<epiphany> sdennie told me he was klined
<tronyx> so, you would either need to talk to shaun or montel, and most likely montel because at this point, that is who you look to be
<tronyx> temporary k-line
<tronyx> to be honest epiphany, i think you are wasting your time
<tronyx> if someone is so adamant prosecuting you falsely, why should you want to stick around anyways
<tronyx> right?
<epiphany> because i want to be in that channe
<epiphany> channel
<tronyx> unfortunately you aren't wanted in that channel, if you want this corrected i suggest you get in touch with montel
<tronyx> furthermore, despite what shaun and cprofitt had told you, about bringing this up tomorrow, you have not done so
<epiphany> right, wait X amount of years to talk to him when his kline isup
<tronyx> this makes people want to help you less.  you see, if someone bans you and you want back in and they say "let's talk about it tomorrow" and you badger them, the chances of them wanting to help you dramatically decreases
<tronyx> that and you have made a public display of this ass hattery and shenanigans makes anyone want to help you even less
<epiphany> I understand that
<epiphany> I was going to wait till tommorow
<epiphany> but sdennie banned me from the channel
<tronyx> so if i were you and you REALLY want to get in that channel, to be honest, i would shut up and take a nap and talk to someone in the morning
<tronyx> i wish i could be more helpful but you are a fairly difficult person to communicate with, as seen previously
<tronyx> if you would like, tell montel to get in touch with me and we can sort this out :)
<epiphany> tronyx, please, i was going to go to bed after what crpofitt said. Sdennie banned me from the council channel, so i thought there was nothing else i could do
<epiphany> but w/e
<epiphany> Im going to go to bed
<tronyx> you could have waited until tomorrow, like sdennie told you
<tronyx> good night =D
<bazhang> <callum_> Anyways ASL -
<elky> i would remove
<elky> he's been spoken to and is clearly not interested in behaving
<bazhang> then find someone to do so :)
<elky> ugh, another aussie troll
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> had him in PM before he was on the troll-fest
<bazhang> callum_> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAA <expletive deleted> LOSER - ANYONE CAN RESET THERE IP ADDRESS AND COME BACK
<bazhang> eth0-spam> none, sorry for wasting your time.   <-- sometimes PM's work
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (marsvolta)
<elky> imghelp is callum
<bazhang> yep
<Gary> bazhang: I talked marsvolta into going to bed
<Gary> erm, sleep
<Gary> (that could be misread, hehe)
<bazhang> Gary, wow, nice; more death threats for me, bed/sleep for you
<Gary> oh i've had my share
<bazhang> I cant imagine how any freenode staff can do what they do
<nalioth> i think Gary threatened to walk the 3 blocks to the guys house . .
 * nalioth runs
<bazhang> freenode staff > saints re: patience
<Gary> tough skin bazhang 
<Gary> nalioth: hahahaa
<bazhang> hehe
<Gary> bazhang: having worked with kids at a youth club helps for some reason
<Gary> (did I just say that our trolls act like children?)
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> the kids I work with don't know that kind of language
<Gary> depends what ages really, we used to run a <14's and a 14-16, but some kids wanted to stay in the under 14's as the language was better
<Gary> but this was in chav central (clacton on sea, essex)
<bazhang> jr high/high school
<Gary> the only decent kids were the older computer club kids, once you weed out the idiots who think it is hacking class or games, the ones left were brilliant
<IMGHelp> hi
<IMGHelp> can someone please help me
<bazhang> hi
<bazhang> IMGHelp, what help did you need
<IMGHelp> I don't know how to make my IMG File backup from my HDD into a .ISO File to burn to a DVD 
<bazhang> IMGHelp, regarding your ban in #ubuntu ?
<IMGHelp> You banned me like 2 hours ago?
<IMGHelp> Remember, When I said - "STAY ON TOPIC TO WINDOWS"
<bazhang> 90 minutes or so yes you were banned
<IMGHelp> Yes, 
<IMGHelp> And this pointless chatting to you. 
<IMGHelp> Goodbye
<Gary> and that is how to not appeal a ban
<bazhang> he actually drove someone off with his comment ; they had a legitimate question about an Ubuntu VM
<bazhang> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<valan> can one point me to where the rules say i can't use the acronym wtf ?
<valan> and can you tell me my definition of wtf as well?
<bazhang> three letter acronyms as such are not welcome on #ubuntu channels, or on freenode for that matter
<bazhang> valan, any other questions regarding channel policy?
<valan> yes
<valan> can you point to where the policy states such?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<valan> i see nothing there about it
<nalioth> valan: "be respectful to others"
<nalioth> using an acronym instead of a full-on epithet makes no difference
<valan> how is it not being respectful?
<valan> even if the acronym was meant in the way you assume
<nalioth> i'm not here to play semantic games.
<nalioth> i'm just sayin' 
<bazhang> it's not family friendly
<valan> thank you bazhang 
<valan> in the future when i use the acronym wtf in #ubuntu i will specifiy exactly what the f stands for
<valan> so there is no more confusion on the topic
<bazhang> just don't use it
<bazhang> much simpler :)
<valan> i doubt i will anyway
<bazhang> better than nsadmin at least
<bazhang> nsadmin> you're bordering very very closely on thought police
<elky> ha
<bazhang> <nsadmin> unapply the update?  now he's just talking nonsense
<gnomefreak> spkg to install the older version :)
<tsimpson> apt-get can install specific versions of packages, but it gets... complicated with more than one package and dependencies get involved
<bazhang> compiz
<Mamarok> bazhang: he is a 100% noob, please
<gnomefreak> s/spkg/dpkg
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Bilbo_Baggins)
<bazhang> man bilbo_baggins just does not respond to language warnings
<gnomefreak> elky: why not just remove him since he doesnt answer and bazhang just stated he doesnt listen to lang requests
<bazhang> two at least from me in the last hour or so
<elky> i typo'd
<elky> he's been doing it for at least a week afaik
<Seeker`> Bilbo_Baggins: how can we help you?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Can you teach me how to re-write my kernel?  Can you teach me how to know it all?  :)
<Seeker`> This isn't a support channel
<Bilbo_Baggins> Can you describe the guidelines of the channel and what it is in place for?  I do apologize, I do not know how I got here, but I'm intregreaded...(and drunk)...ugh.
<Seeker`> This channel is for operator related issues
<tsimpson> you were forwarded here when you tried to rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> elky: poke
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, have you read our guidelines yet?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Ah...kk.  I do apologize again, but can you define what a Ubuntu Operator is?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Not yet.
<Bilbo_Baggins> No
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elky> there is your link, please read it and let me know when you've finished
<Bilbo_Baggins> Going there now.  Copied lnk from irssi.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Making it my homepage.
<elky> let me k now when you've actually read the text
<Bilbo_Baggins> I'm reading it now.
<Bilbo_Baggins> A few more minutes....I'm wasted.
<Bilbo_Baggins> sry
<Bilbo_Baggins> Ok, I have a question now.
<Bilbo_Baggins> If I was directed here, what did I say?  I felt I was in a "free" chat of ubuntu or anything computer related... "Ubuntu-"""Offtopic""".
<Bilbo_Baggins> I want it thrown in my face if, it in fact, is there to be thrown in my face.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I've read.
<Bilbo_Baggins> So the operators are silent?
<Bilbo_Baggins> You cannot dredge anything out of me I do not wish to be surfaced....Only the Christ can do that.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, you were swearing.
<Bilbo_Baggins> And I thought I apologized for that.
<Bilbo_Baggins> If I didn't, I do now.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I have a complete log too.
<elky> the problem is that you were aware that it was wrong, and you did it anyway. apologising in advance is not a ticket to be rude.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I did not apologize in advance.  I said it, realized my mistake and attempted to make ammends.
<elky> bazhang, how many times today had you asked Bilbo_Baggins to not swear?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Let me pull up the log and I can tell you.
<elky> <Bilbo_Baggins> I am sorry.  I do not really want to hate, but my rage is growing, and I understand.
<elky> <Bilbo_Baggins> May I say "one" more swear word?
<elky> <Bilbo_Baggins> FUCK Debian and may all those geeks burn in hell as ubuntu burns it out of the water....SCREW Stability
<tsimpson> you should be able to scan your sentence _before_ hitting the enter key, or realise you're _typing out_ a word which is not acceptable
<elky> tsimpson, it looks pretty clear to me that he put it there intentionally
<Bilbo_Baggins> I "personally" have been away from my computer for a while.  My brother is a windoze fanactic.  "Hell, he plays WoW, Non-stop."  When I had to use the bathroom, he used my comp.
<elky> bull.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Belive it, or not.  I do not care.
<tsimpson> you have no idea how many times we hear "my brother/sister/room-mate/random-person-off-the-street did it"
<elky> you will not be eligable for re-entry to #ubuntu-offtopic until you do.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I could prove it....but why?  Why would I give away my personal info to a bunch of people, ....?
<Bilbo_Baggins> I could.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Just call me paranoid.
<tsimpson> then you should lock your screen if you are going afk
<Bilbo_Baggins> I should.... And I WILL, from now on.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, you and you alone are responsible for what your account does.
<Bilbo_Baggins> This part makes me angry, that I am held accountable for another's actions.....
<Bilbo_Baggins> But I will deal with it.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Although....I promise you this.
<elky> no, you're held accountable for your action of leaving your computer vulnerable.
<Bilbo_Baggins> If I hear a swear word...."ONE little tittle....etc.....I will flay them to you."
<Bilbo_Baggins> anything.
<elky> you are not making sense. are you still drunk?
<Bilbo_Baggins> No matter.  There brother, there roomate or not.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Yes.  I am.
<elky> ah, so your brother is still drunk too?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Yes, he is.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Do you wish to talk to him?
<elky> he's welcome to join from his own account, not yours.
<Bilbo_Baggins> He is my brother.  So.  My blood is his.  If you do not understand this, I pity you.
<elky> also, if he's a windows fanatic who uses WoW... then why was he using your ubuntu account to IRC?
<Bilbo_Baggins> I do not know.  It is always up.   I have my term screen on "full screen all the time.
<Bilbo_Baggins> But my computer is not "physically locked "If my OS is running"  My bios is, and I have to pass that...but..
<elky> ok, you see, i'm not believing what you're telling me.
<elky> especially since you have an incredibly unique way of emphasising things.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Then ban me...From the server.  If you feel that you knhow what is right.
<elky> all i ever asked for was your commitment to follow the guidelines. i'm perplexed as to why you have gone off on this brother tangent.
<elky> what i think we will do from here is have you come back in 24hrs time, *sober*
<Bilbo_Baggins> Because he was at my computer.  Belive it or not.  Lastly, I did read the guidlines and I will not swear if I can keep myself from it.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Finally.  I believe this about swearing...
<tsimpson> you can, not "if"
<tsimpson> you simply do not type it
<Bilbo_Baggins> Has anyone seen the movie "Lost in Space", The new one?
<Bilbo_Baggins> The bad guy says to Will Robison...."Swearing is something stupid people say when they have nothing left to say"!
<tsimpson> and we know you may have more relaxed views on swearing, but we have to cater to (and protect) a wide audience
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, this is irrelevant. please go sober up and return in 24hrs.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Then he swears
<Bilbo_Baggins> Ok....So I guess, you have to protect people who feel that if one says one word out of place, then there are "can I say this?" Doomed for all times?
<Bilbo_Baggins> So, you protect them.
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, this is not relevant to here.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Why?
<Bilbo_Baggins> Because you say it isn't?
<Bilbo_Baggins> It's relevent to me.
<tsimpson> the issue is not "are the rules right?", but "did you follow them?"
<Bilbo_Baggins> I'm the other people.
<tsimpson> you (or your account) did not
<Bilbo_Baggins> I just reacently read the rules....So I messed up.  Kick me.
<Bilbo_Baggins> I won't again
<Bilbo_Baggins> But that does not matter.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Because I did what I did.
<Bilbo_Baggins> It's black and white.
<Bilbo_Baggins> plain as a nose.
<elky> you are rambling nonsense and not listening to people, and that is currently what is keeping you out of the channel. so please go and sober up for 24hrs and return here tomorrow.
<Bilbo_Baggins> Ok....+tsimpson > the issue is not "are the rules right?", but "did you follow them?"
<Bilbo_Baggins> Did I?
<tsimpson> you were warned and kicked before
<Bilbo_Baggins> +tsimpson > and we know you may have more relaxed views on swearing, but we have to cater to (and protect) a wide audience
<tsimpson> this is an escalation
<Bilbo_Baggins> Where did I swear reacently?
<tsimpson> you were removed on Jul 06 2009 08:10:41
<elky> you were warned several times today
<Bilbo_Baggins> Oh, and fyi, I don't run Ubuntu....Just it's kernel.
<tsimpson> it's not a kernel
<tsimpson> but that's besides the point
<elky> this conversation is not achieving anything. you are rambling nonsense and not listening. please go and return in 24hrs
<Bilbo_Baggins> So, what is the point?  You said, I said this...  06:09 |+elky > <Bilbo_Baggins> I am sorry.  I do not really want to hate, but my rage is growing, and I understand.
<Bilbo_Baggins> 06:09 |+elky > <Bilbo_Baggins> May I say "one" more swear word?
<Bilbo_Baggins> 06:09 |+elky > <Bilbo_Baggins> FUCK Debian and may all those geeks burn in hell as ubuntu burns it out of the water....SCREW Stability
<Bilbo_Baggins> 06:11 |+tsimpson > you should be able to scan your sentence _before_ hitting the enter key, or realise you're _typing out_ a word which is not acceptable
<Bilbo_Baggins> I did not....But, I am saying, do what you feel is right.
<tsimpson> this conversation is over, please come back in 24 hours, as elky said, if you wish to discuss the ban then
<elky> Bilbo_Baggins, you have now been asked at least 4 times to return in 24hrs. you have not listened at all.
<Bilbo_Baggins> hilight elky How Can I not listen if I am banned?
<Bilbo_Baggins> That makes no sense.
<elky> now he's pm'd me
<elky> to be an idiot and threaten to never join ubuntu channels again
<phix> wtf --> 08:48 -!- phix was kicked from #ubuntu by ikonia [- you are ban evading]
<phix> I wasn't ban evading
<phix> My IP hasn't changed nor has my nick, I was obviously unbanned
<phix> Can some one please drop this ban?
<jrib> more #archlinux-offtopic antics...
<tsimpson> phix: the previous ban on you was not lifted, it seems the reverse DNS of you IP did not resolve which allowed you to join #ubuntu erroneously
<jrib> "thewizord | i'll ban evade later and really fuck with their heads"
<phix> tsimpson: I see, so can you drop the original ban now please?
<phix> jrib: interesting
<jrib> phix: note this is unrelated to your discussion :)
<tsimpson> you'll need to discuss it with the op(s) that banned you
<bazhang> elky, I warned at least twice before the third outburst
<bazhang> he is continuing with the same behaviour elsewhere 
<elky> im not surprised
<elky> of course, it's his brother again no doubt
<elky> his parting shot at me in PM was <Bilbo_Baggins> Ok, I truly apologize.  I will never come back to anyting ubuntu.  #bash and #perl knows more then you ever will, anyday.  May you all have a good life and have a lot of happy children.  (I met a ubuntu user at "WAL-MART"!)
<elky> and now he's evading...
<Mamarok> !idle | phix
<ubottu> phix: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<epiphany> hey
<bazhang> epiphany, hi
<epiphany> nalioth, 
<bazhang> epiphany, he appears to be away for the moment, did you have an issue you wished to discuss?
<epiphany> yeah
<epiphany> bazhang, i was banned from #ubuntu-beginners, and they told me to come back here tommorow
<epiphany> which is today
<bazhang> epiphany, have you tried to contact the operator who banned you?
<epiphany> yes
<epiphany> bazhang, yes
<bazhang> epiphany, via /msg nick message ?
<epiphany> *sigh*
<epiphany> yes
<bazhang> epiphany, are you in a hurry? I am also in other channels at the moment
<epiphany> bazhang, not really, i just want this taken care of
<bazhang> epiphany, and you have no response from whomever banned you yet?
<epiphany> Yes, we had a whole thing in here, They told me to come back tommorow
<epiphany> today
<bazhang> epiphany, tronyx banned you?
<epiphany> no
<epiphany> bazhang, sdennie
<bazhang> epiphany, and you contacted him? and he has yet to reply?
<epiphany> Yes, yes yes, i talked to him yesterday
<epiphany> he is not on now
<bazhang> epiphany, well best to wait to hear from him
<bazhang> epiphany, it's really up to the operator who banned you to remove it. was there anything else you needed here today?
<epiphany> no bazhang 
<bazhang> epiphany, please don't idle in this channel as per the topic
<epiphany>  bazhang k bye
<bazhang> did not know this channel had a connection with -beginners
<elky> i dont know who the ops are, but i suspect there are people here who do
<bazhang> tronyx and sdennie, cproffit at least
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba1gins, you were asked to return in 24 hours and sober
<elky> bazhang, it's still a forward.
<bazhang> Bilbo_Ba1gins, its been just 3 hrs
<bazhang> elky, still trying to ban evade then
<elky> bazhang, he's on his reserved nick
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Did i swear?
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I didn't think I did.
<bazhang> elky, ah right
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I know I did not.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Want to see the log?
<elky> Bilbo_Ba1gins, we've already had this discussion.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I said this...Lately...
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> 09:47 | Bilbo_Ba1gins > How is it going, you stuck up people?  LOL  May your noses collapse roofs.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> So, where is the profanity?
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Why is that a bad statement?
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Because you say so ?
<elky> Bilbo_Ba1gins, you're still drunk. please go away and return tomorrow
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I have not swore....So why?
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Because you do not like me?
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I have been within the "rules" so why?
<elky> you did swear earlier. we discvussed that
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> And I sincereley apologized.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> For that "
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> "ONE"
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Instance
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> .
<elky> and that's the ban still in place.
<elky> and you did not apologise sincerely, you tried to blame a fictitious brother.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I can get around the "ban" if I wish.....but I am not even talking in "Ubuntu-offtopic"  I'm in "DEBIAN"
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> It is a totally different channel
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Or is it not?
<elky> Bilbo_Ba1gins, you are only here because you were forwarded by chanserv when you tried to join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Oh, I did that because I run Irssi and I have "No" intentions of changening my channels... for autojoin....Keep the ban...I do not care.
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> If you do not like it, then "oh, well".
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> Keep me banned
<Bilbo_Ba1gins> I could change my user or name, if I actually gave a care.....kinda like I change my ip.
<elky> i'm sure the freenode staff in here will take proper note of that
<elky> the guy is a nutjob
<elky> <Bilbo_Ba1gins> Trust me.  I honestly pray the God of all the Heavens DESTROYS us all.  "Myself included.......and I canot wait for the day you cry to the rocks...?
<bazhang> wonder if he is connected to the foxconn guy
<elky> does the foxconn guy emphasise things with double quotes?
<bazhang> let me check the bt
<elky> you would likely remember. it's not really a common way to emphasise things
<elky> anyway, i need bed
<bazhang> night
<elky> he's still ranting in pm at me
<bazhang> yikes, he needs help
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (toobparts)
<Mez> ^addnote #ubuntu-offtopic toobparts Randomly replying to nonsense. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you're a real person, and we can sort this out
<Mez> @addnote #ubuntu-offtopic toobparts Randomly replying to nonsense. Please join #ubuntu-ops if you're a real person, and we can sort this out
 * Mez cant remember the command
<tsimpson> you want either mark or comment (comment is better used for bans/kicks already set imo)
<tsimpson> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<tsimpson> @help comment
<ubottu> (comment <id> [<comment>]) -- Reads or adds the <comment> for the ban with <id>, use @bansearch to find the id of a ban
<bazhang> 15587 is the id
<Mez> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic toobparts Randomly replying to nonsense. Suspected bot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> I don't get using mark and ban/remove/kick, just creates more entries and separates data...
<MT-> Could I get a factoid added? !notdrupal-#ubuntu-drupal is <reply>Ubuntu-Drupal is NOT Drupal. Drupal is an incredibly CMS (drupal.org). Ubuntu-Drupal is a set of extras to be used on top of Drupal (modules/theme) that helps you to deploy an Ubuntu related site very quickly. If you have any ideas for modules you'd liked developed, please ask.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, big---ben said: ubottu: the problem is there is nothing listed in my hardware drivers window
<nalioth> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<nalioth> ubottu: tell tronyx about logs
<nalioth> ubottu: tell tronyx about logs
<ubottu> tronyx, please see my private message
<tronyx> that works nalioth 
<nalioth> tronyx: can you /msg ubottu logs     and see it that works?
<tronyx> yep, it'ws working now nalioth 
<tronyx> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> the bot is very very locked down nowadays  :(
<tronyx> i can imagine. lots of bot abuse eh?
<nalioth> i don't think your situation was forseen
<tronyx> i don't follow
<nalioth> the bot is ignoring anyone it doesn't share a channel with, i assume
<tronyx> ahh
<nalioth> which doesn't do much for support when an answer is given consisting of  $user, for an answer, /msg ubottu [whatever]
<tronyx> lol
<nalioth> i routinely give out those answers when a common queston is asked (no matter what channel I'm in)
<ubottu> ascheel called the ops in #ubuntu (flately)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (hc)
<jpds> lala
<Arkenklo> ...
<Pici> Removed supybot` (n=supybot@24.62.13.237) and messaged its owner asking him to not join this bot to our channel again.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-07-19
<sebsebseb> ok you guys might want to be aware of this
<sebsebseb> #ubuntu-lovers  which they may be changing to ##ubuntu-lovers soon, someone advertised it a little while ago in #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> told the person not to channel advertise in there,  and  joined the channel to suggest they changed to ##   and  I say something more about channel advertising, and then get booted,  so probably some kids running it or something
<sebsebseb> oh well kicked  after re joining and not very nice kick messages
<sebsebseb> it's archlinux trolls,  and I can pastebin stuff from the two channels if anyone wants it,  but your all away right now so hmm
<sebsebseb> That's not a good thing when all the ops are away, because if people troll the channels now,  things can get pretty bad,  I have seen it before.
<elky> sebsebseb, ops are around, they're just not participating in a discussion with you. i'm also certain that youve been asked many times before to stop bossing people around.
<elky> bruenig, is there something i can help you with?
<Pici> webpigeon: How can we help you?
<sebsebseb> [01:07] <Harry_Mudd> all archusers get ops
<sebsebseb> [01:07] <ben_m> We should advertise this and turn it into the ultimate troll channel
<sebsebseb> two snippets,  could do the lot, but no one seems to care
<elky> sebsebseb, stop.
<webpigeon> Pici, sorry, a friend asked me when help with something , and I needed to check the channel mode to answer him :)
<bruenig> just hanging out
<elky> bruenig, this isnt a channel to just hang out in.
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> um
<bruenig> so how you guys doing
<webpigeon> Pici, anyway, i'll be off now :) o/
<sebsebseb> I was just trying to help,  anyway  I am about to leave here
<elky> sebsebseb, helping would have been reporting without having poked the beehive with the flaming stick first.
<sebsebseb> elky: well how could I of done that?
<Pici> bruenig: This channel is for dealing with issues relating to the Ubuntu IRC community only, if theres nothing you have pertaining to that, we have a no idling polciy.
<elky> come in here and said the first two lines, without going into the channel and bossing them around
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> ok so someone came into #ubuntu-lovers and was messing with us, I don't know if you guys have control over that
<elky> bruenig, there's staff and irc ops in there. they'll see the logs when they wake up
<bruenig> hmm
<sebsebseb> #ubuntu-lovers is unoffical isn't it?
<bruenig> is it?
<bruenig> I don't even know
<elky> sebsebseb, stop interferring
<sebsebseb> elky: I suggested they changed to  ##  I didn't boss them around, as  the whole  chat log would show
<bruenig> oh not you sebsebseb 
<bruenig> you were doing alright
<elky> sebsebseb, that is precisely bossing them around and interferring.
<sebsebseb> elky: ok  I see,  well I didn't reolize that
<elky> sebsebseb, you've passed on information, we will handle it from here. next time come to us first.
<Pici> sebsebseb: Thanks for reporting it though, just keep in mind the points that elky mentioned in the future.
<bruenig> I agree with Pici and elky 
<sebsebseb> elky: ok
<elky> sebsebseb, bye
<sebsebseb> yep bye
<elky> bruenig, why are you here?
<bruenig> what?
<elky> you've come here to complain about the #ubuntu-lovers channel being a troll channel?
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> no
<bruenig> so someone told me PriceChild was doing something or other
<bruenig> I didn't realy know what was going on
<elky> so why were you in the channel that sebsebseb reported?
<bruenig> I am in the ## one
<bruenig> it is registered and such, someone there was talking about #ubuntu-lovers, thought you guys might know
<bruenig> wanted to see what was going on by checking out the discussion you see
<elky> you are aware that you would need to get trademark approval to use the name of ubuntu, right?
<bruenig> I didn't register that channel
<elky> ok, so you have no other business here?
<bruenig> um
<Pricey> bruenig: Thankyou for making us aware of that channel. I'm unsure what you expect us to do about it. Have a good day.
<bruenig> would you need approval for unofficial?
<bruenig> I mean ## is unofficial namespace isn't it?
<bruenig> like ##windows
<bruenig> ?
<Pricey> bruenig: http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<elky> bruenig, trademark is above channel naming policies. Canonical gets to choose how its trademark is used.
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> I am not so sure this qualifies, not like they are using logos or anything. It is clearly a community of ubuntu lovers. They don't control anyone who uses the word ubuntu. I mean what if a news story talked about ubuntu. They wouldn't be infringing.
<elky> it's not clearly, actually. it appears to be a channel of archlinux people who are going to troll ubuntu channels.
<bruenig> its a weird channel, not sure what is going on
<elky> well if you have no further business here, we ask that you respect our no-idling policy
<bruenig> hmm
<bruenig> you guys are secretive!
<bruenig> always idling in other channels logging, but not allowed here it seems
<Pici> Logs of this channel, oh nevermind.
<nalioth> *sigh*
<elky> oh, and bilbo sobered up...
<elky> <Bilbo_Ba1gins> Oh, elky.....I'm sober now.  Here is a nice unique way to express myself.  Go FUCK your self, and keep up the good work....inbreeding does wonders for your children.  Tell your sister / wife I said hi.
<Pici> Hrm. The same guy who is advertizing for ##ubuntu-lovers is the fellow who had joined the bot to #ubuntu earlier
<elky> so surprising.
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> ##ubuntu-lovers is invite only
<Pici> Its also owned by staff now.
<elky> yes, well it became obvious we were willing to invade
<Amaranth> did it get shut down? freenode-staff seems to be the owner
<Amaranth> why advertise and make it invite only at the same time?
<Amaranth> heh, now it forwards to ##unavailable
<[jesus]abyrne55> elky>
<[jesus]abyrne55> elky?
<elky> [jesus]abyrne55, hi. so could you explain why you were creating an ubuntu channel?
<[jesus]abyrne55> I just wanted to learn about irc
<[jesus]abyrne55> so i thought i could learn by experience
<elky> and this is also the reason you were joining bots to our channels earlier?
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[jesus]abyrne55> I am not a spammer. I am new to IRC so iwas trying out what a bot was
<[jesus]abyrne55> I am very sorry
<elky> ok, since you're new, you might want to read the guidelines the bot has just listed. it'll help prevent problems in the future, ok?
<nalioth> [jesus]abyrne55: don't lie to us
<[jesus]abyrne55> No Problem.
<[jesus]abyrne55> I'm not. I'm new
<nalioth> try the other leg, [jesus]abyrne55 
<nalioth> do not spam on freenode
<nalioth> do not clone on freenode
<Amaranth> So is the channel closed or did it just get locked down by the owner?
 * Amaranth is confused at this point
<[jesus]abyrne55> It was closed
<[jesus]abyrne55> Listen. I am very scared
<[jesus]abyrne55> I don't know what I'm doing
<[jesus]abyrne55> And u probably won't see me on IRC again
<[jesus]abyrne55> Good Bye
<nalioth> Amaranth: ##ubuntu-lovers was inhabited by (surprisingly enough) the archlinux crew that has been trolling #ubuntu* 
<Amaranth> So part of learning what you're doing is making a channel and inviting trolls?
<elky> [jesus]abyrne55, did you not figure anything was wrong when people were discussing trolling channels?
<[jesus]abyrne55> Trolling
<elky> [01:07] <ben_m> We should advertise this and turn it into the ultimate troll channel
<[jesus]abyrne55> OMG
<[jesus]abyrne55> You won't see me on freenode again
<[jesus]abyrne55> I leave w/ these words. Im not a spammer, troller, or anything nefairios. The truth is. Im 15
<nalioth> myself and pricey have channel logs of ##ubuntu-lovers where they are quite outside the freenode network guidelines
<ubottu> MenZa called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (f7ee_)
<ubottu> Grant-A called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (doubled)
<nalioth> ubottu: tell doubled about guidelines
<nalioth> ubottu: tell doubled about coc
<Slart> can someone please have a word with "a" in #ubuntu... he seems to think that dualboot linux and windows can break the nic in windows
<phix> any way
<Mamarok> phix: can we help you?
<Mamarok> Guest15064: can we help you?
<Mamarok> !idle | phix, Guest15064 
<ubottu> phix, Guest15064: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky> Guest15064, is stew, he can stay.
<Gary> did stew fail? :p
<elky> he did.
<Mamarok> right, saw that afterwards :)
<Mamarok> sorry, Guest15064
<Gary> kick him anyways
<Mamarok> phix?
<ubottu> In ubottu, Threetimes said: my name is Peter
<jussi01> hrm, tomorrow to friday Im away on a boating trip, if I dont come back you know Ive drowned. :P
<elky> you'd damned well better make your back-ness known after that
<jussi01> hehe
<Gary> jussi01: don't do a gary
<Gary> (I disappeared for a few days and the other staff were worried, called my parents and were about to call the police)
<elky> haha
<jussi01> Gary: thats why Im notifying people..
<jussi01> its on my facebook also
<Gary> oh I told everyone too, but silly richih misunderstood
<Gary> (and I got the blame)
<elky> haha
<jussi01> !-paste
<ubottu> paste is <alias> pastebin - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 22:52:19 - last edited by stdin on 2008-09-12 08:09:12
<Tm_T> erm, so this u-l channel happiness is evolving, eh?
<jrib> Tm_T: how's that?
<prince_jammys> nick:oscarhacksordo, #ubuntu, trolling in mock spanish. "me tarzan, you jane"-style spanish. doesn't leave.
<prince_jammys> bye
<prince_jammys> nick:Virtus, #ubuntu. spamming the same message on purpose. bye
<Tm_T> jrib: just did read this channels backlog
<jrib> Tm_T: oh
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (oscarhacksordo : troll, speaking in mock spanish.)
<Bodsda|away> Evening friends, I have a question: When attempting to join #ubuntu via webchat.freenode.net I am redirected to the #ubuntu-proxy-users channel where the floodbot explains that it thinks I'm trying to be anonymous and that there are better ways of doing so. I'm not trying to be anonymous, I just cant install a client on this machine. I understand that freenode has had a lot of trouble with webchat clients such as mibbit a
<Bodsda|away> As I am using freenode's webchat and not mibbit or tor or any of the others the floodbots mentioned I wondered why the need to redirect webchat.freenode.net users? I'm just curious
<Bodsda|away> are webchat.freenode.net'ers just as untrustworthy as the spammer webchats?
<jussi01> Bodsda|away: As I understand it, and I may be wrong, the issue is that we havent iplemented a system for freenodes webchat yet. You can however, join #ubuntu using mibbit. 
<jussi01> Bodsda|away: also, just FYI we discourage the use f away nicks
<Bodsda> jussi01: thanks for the info. I may be wrong, but I believe freenode has banned the use of mibbit.
<jussi01> Bodsda: no, freenode have restricted the use of mibbit in #freenode, not across the whole network
<jussi01> AFAIK
<Bodsda> jussi01: ah, I see. Cheers for the info then. I'l leave you guys in peace :)
<jussi01> Bodsda: no probs. I hope I have been helpful. :)
<jussi01> meh
<nalioth> jussi01: we no longer allow mibbit to connect to the network - due to abuse
<jussi01> nalioth: oh? ok then... :/
 * jussi01 sighs, goes back to his hole.
<grawity> Hi, just wanted to ask if users' bots are allowed in #ubuntu. (If not, alteregoa is one.)
<nalioth> alteregoa isn't a bot, but a mirc client with some questionable scripts / owner
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<RichiH> is strawally messaging anyone else?
<RichiH> i think he is trying to asl me
<ikonia> not me
<RichiH> rejoin
<RichiH> it's what i did
<RichiH> thanks to irssi failing
<ikonia> which channel 
<erUSUL> is this a good place to reach irc council members ?
<ikonia> sure is
<ikonia> or you can mail them
<erUSUL> ikonia: just that someone registered #ubuntu-novatos
<erUSUL> ikonia: i think that #ubuntu* namespace is somewhat reserved
<erUSUL> See here... niko noticed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/222204/
<ikonia> erUSUL: handy enough, that will get picked up in the back log, I'm sure one of the council members/freenode staff will note it
<ikonia> thank you
<erUSUL> no problem...
<ikonia> jussi01: Pici Pricey nalioth elky ^^
<ikonia> there we go
<erUSUL> as m4v noted in #ubuntu-irc is a new user that just joined today to ask about linux in general in #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> erUSUL: hi
<erUSUL> hi
<jussi01> you were after me?
<erUSUL> no; just reporting the registering of #ubuntu-novatos
<erUSUL> jussi01: read what i said to ikonia... you can check #ubuntu-irc too if you iddle there
<jussi01> ahh, ok then. thank you. if you need the irc council in future, you can join #ubuntu-irc-council
<jussi01> Anyway, Ill let nalioth or Pricey deal with that for now, as Im headed to bed. 
<erUSUL> jussi01: ok; thanks
<erUSUL> jussi01: good night then
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-19
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ReadPlease said: ubottu, your name is funny
<Pici> o___o
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from scottyg)
<IdleOne> I am about to quiet scottyg
<IdleOne> he is not listening to anything anyone is saying and keeps repeating
<Seeker`> pardon?
<IdleOne> :P
<SpaceGhostC2C> I just noticed, I'm banned in #ubuntu, I haven't been in there a while and haven't really done anything ban-worthy.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Unless /join falls under ban worthy :(
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: it's the web chat
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: oh yay.
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: I was afeared.
<IdleOne> spoke with scottyg and explained the value of patience and not repeating to often. Hopefully he will get it
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 462 bans)
<will1> why did I get a +b when I tried to enter #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> will1: you should have been forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users
<will1> what do u mean
<IdleOne> you are using freenode webchat
<will1> right
<IdleOne> all webchat users get forwarded to #ubuntu-proxy-users and then get instructions on join #ubuntu
<IdleOne> but for some reason it does not seem to be forwarding
<IdleOne> can you jopin #ubuntu-proxy-users please
<IdleOne> join*
<will1> sure
<will1> it worked
<will1> thank you
<IdleOne> welcome
<IdleOne> will1: if there is nothing else please part this channel
<IdleOne> Pici: the forward to -proxy-users does not appear to be working properly
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 462 bans)
<jpds> OK; cablop looks like a troll.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> Is ulite supported in #ubuntu?
 * jpds bounces up and down.
<ActionParsnip> Hehe
<ActionParsnip> Is it though?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Probably not
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: If you needed an answer right now, I'd say no.  But I reserve the right to change my mind at a later date!
<ActionParsnip> Cool ty
<Flannel> And, now that I've read more, I can safely say definately not.
<joobong> j
<apparle_> hey guys why am I banned on kubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> apparle_: lets have a look
<ikonia> ahh it's webchat
<apparle_> so is webchat blocked?
<ikonia> apparle_: normally you should be forwarded to the channel #ubuntu-proxy-users where the bots will grant you access
<ikonia> apparle_: it does not appear to be working at the moment, so if you manually join #ubuntu-proxy-users it should start the process for you
<apparle_> I used to be forwarded to #kubuntu-proxy-users
<ikonia> apparle_: sorry #kubuntu-proxy-users
<apparle_> ok
<ikonia> apparle_: if you join that channel manually the process should start
<ikonia> the problem is being looked at
<apparle_> your solution has worked fine.. thanks
<ikonia> great
<Maddeth> Hey all, for some reason I am banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> Maddeth: it's because you're using web chat
<ikonia> Maddeth: you need to join #ubuntu-proxy-users
<ikonia> Maddeth: noramlly this is an automated process, but at the moment it's not working
<Maddeth> thanks ikonia :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> sorry for the problem
<Maddeth> no worries ikonia not been on irc in a while, so just being a noob :)
<ikonia> what's going on with the forwards on ubuntu and kubuntu
<ikonia> I understand the bots could be an issue not granting +e , but why is the forward to #ubuntu-proxy-users not working ?
<jussi> @bansearch maddeth
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users by Flannel in #ubuntu on Jun 05 2010 23:17:43 (ID: 26179)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@gateway/web/*$#kubuntu-proxy-users by Pici in #kubuntu on May 26 2010 18:34:49 (ID: 25867)
<jussi> curious
<jussi> that should work...
<gnomefreak> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<gnomefreak> oh goody
<gnomefreak> doesnt it violate freenode policy as well?
<bazhang> ikonia, mahen23 is not Jungli, but globalmixmaster, rather
<bazhang> gnomefreak, yep
<bazhang> piracy is offtopic on freenode
<gnomefreak> maybe we should add that. the problem is it is long enough
<gnomefreak> eh
<gnomefreak> Jungli is being bad again?
<bazhang> random nonsense in -ot
<gnomefreak> that is nothing new with him
<jussi> what do call the rest of the talk that goes on in -ot then?
<gnomefreak> offtopic.
<jpds> jussi: Missing: subject.
<bazhang> its the stalking nature of Jungli that is objected to, I believe
<gnomefreak> is there a guide for the bot? (commands/alias'/using sed )
<Pici> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<gnomefreak> Pici: thanks
<Pici> gnomefreak: np
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 467 bans)
<IdleOne> Good morning.
<Pici> Hi
<jpds> Moin.
<jpds> IdleOne: Send him to a mirror local to him, not the UK. ;)
<Pici> jpds: he wants .3, not .4, and I only see .1 and .2 on old-releases.
<IdleOne> he isn't happy with any of our answers
<jpds> Some people, never satifised.
<IdleOne> Spanglish found it
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> no, he didn't.
<jpds> Let him have his crap download speeds.
<IdleOne> today is going to be a good day!
<IdleOne> my therapist told me that if I start my day off saying that, there is less chance of me going on a postal rampage
<jpds> IdleOne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg-eGgsgzko
<IdleOne> hehe I am going to laugh aren't I?
<jpds> That can be arranged.
<Pici> jpds: I'm not sure how he got to that page, Its not the normal alt download page linked from the download pages.
<jpds> Pici: Index → Download → Alternative Downloads.
<jpds> Wow, I've gone ~14 hours without sleep.
<ikonia> bazhang: thanks
<elky> jpds, 14 or 24? 14 seems kind of normal.
<Pici> 25 or 6 to 4.
<ikonia> more spam
<IdleOne> what does that mean
<IdleOne> 25 or 6 to 4?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> +r time?
<Pici> Not yet.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 473 bans)
<bazhang> perhaps a ban on the gateway users?
<IdleOne> already is one
<IdleOne> forwards to -proxy-users
<Pici> IdleOne: And the bots set exempts if they don't match the banlist.
<IdleOne> was better yesterday when the forward was broken
<h00k> Pici: I was singing that song in the shower today.
<h00k> Pici: I kid you not.
<IdleOne> Hello highvoltage
<highvoltage> howdy IdleOne
<Tm_T> highvoltage: you are not identified
<IdleOne> he never does
<IdleOne> or often forgets to
 * IdleOne Drives to Sherbrooke
<highvoltage> IdleOne: I haven't since last week, but I'll auto-identify from tonight again I promise
<IdleOne> :)
<highvoltage> (I changed nickserv password last week and it's in my irssi config on a machine that's currently being shipped back to me... urgh)
<IdleOne> you don't owe me anything. identify if you want to or don't :)
<marienz> highvoltage: I could send you another reset, or can't you get at the mailbox those end up?
<Pici> I've created #ubuntu-proxy-spam to attempt to curb the spam from gateway users we've been getting.  They are no longer forwarded to a channel which will auto-exempt them.
<ikonia> how does it work ?
<IdleOne> yeah that was my next question
<Pici> It has a topic which tells people to use a real irc client.
<Pici> IdleOne: Er, thats a lot of bans
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> script went crazy
<highvoltage> marienz: I didn't get the reset message on Friday oddly enough, but I'll get the password tonight so I guess a few hours left unidentified won't kill anyone (I hope)
 * marienz nods
<Pici> marienz: #freenode ;)
<IdleOne> i'll fix the script
<marienz> Pici: yes yes
<IdleOne> looks to me like they are testing the timing on the bots
<Pici> Is jungli currently banned in -ot?
<h00k> I don't know.
<h00k> I thought was unbanned
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> Pici: it looks like it
<h00k> Pici: do you want to take care of it?
<h00k> oh.
<IdleOne> I believe I saw ikonia say something about him ban evading again
<h00k> Yep
<Pici> Switching back to #ubuntu-proxy-users for a bit, lets see how this goes.
<ikonia> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 460 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<ikonia> why has someone just asked for help with a simple problem, then when I gave them the answer said "I've been using linux for 8 year so know my way around"
<ikonia> then why are you asking for help ? and how is that relevant to me giving you the correct answer ?
<Mamarok> ikonia: sounds like eagles no2...
<ikonia> I just don't get it
<ikonia> happy to help, but why make that comment it makes you look stupid that you can't resolve a simple issue
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-20
<Andorin> Banned from #ubuntu?
<Andorin> Why?
<Andorin> The question being asked here, of course, is why I'm banned from #ubuntu, which appears to be the case
<IdleOne> Andorin: give me a minute please
<IdleOne> Andorin: ahh I see, you are using shellium
<Andorin> IdleOne: Yeah?
<IdleOne> We have had to set a temporary ban on all shellium users and you get forwarded here
<IdleOne> due to spam problems from some users
<Andorin> Oh, so it's not a ban on me specifically.
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> not that I can see
<Andorin> Okay, IdleOne, thank you
<IdleOne> let me fix
<IdleOne> Andorin: can you try joining now please
<IdleOne> ok I see you joined. Don't make me regret this :)
<Andorin> IdleOne: Yeah, promise I'm not a spammer. Thanks again.
<IdleOne> if you have any other issues please feel free to come back
 * Andorin nod
<brabo> good evening, i'm an admin at shellium, and we just noticed shellium.org is banned on #ubuntu.. can i inform why?
<IdleOne> brabo: Bryanstein is also here and I believe he is up to date
<brabo> aah okay
<brabo> nvm then :)
<IdleOne> brabo: :)
<brabo> thanks
<brabo> :)
<IdleOne> brabo: hopefully it will be removed soon
<brabo> i hope so too :)
<IdleOne> in the mean time
<IdleOne> shellium users are being forwarded here and we are setting exempts
<brabo> aha
<brabo> that is good news
<IdleOne> bit of a pain for all but best we can do for now
<brabo> i can inform our ppl of this?
<IdleOne> sure
<brabo> sweet :)
<brabo> they'll be hapy to know that this way they can still get on #ubuntu :)
<IdleOne> brabo: it is nothing against shellium, just had some problem users and one of the ops felt it was needed
<brabo> hehe np, i can understand that
<brabo> thanks for the info IdleOne
<brabo> :)
<brabo> cya
<indus> iam here to discuss my ban
<ikonia> hi indus
<ikonia> indus: how would you like to proceed ?
<indus> you proceed and ill hear what you want to say
<topyli> ikonia: hi. indus wants to resolve the #ubuntu ban
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> indus: the only real issue is your refusal to follow instruction, if you can agree to do that, we have no issue
<ikonia> I've explained how we can discuss things if you do have an isse (eg: in this channel) but in #ubuntu we need to keep the chatter down
<indus> thats all good but i have an issue with you
<ikonia> that's something you need to resolve then,
<indus> it cannot be resolved if you keep pressing the trigger
<indus> its not a level playing field
<ikonia> indus: if a member of the operator team asks you to do something in the channel, just do it, I've explained if you're not comfortable with it, we can discuss it in here
<indus> hmm
<indus> so thats a rule of thumb then
<topyli> indus: that's a different issue, and not resolvable at that. the "playing field" is not "level"
<ikonia> pretty much, we don't ask you to do stuff for fun, or to be mean
<indus> i do not like moderators telling people 'your advice ruins systems' when ubuntu itself comes with no guarantee
<indus> all the help is done in good faith assuming its correct
<ikonia> ahhh now we are changing the topic again
<ikonia> indus: we are here to discuss your ban resolution, lets deal with that
<indus> i agree with the ban thing , you say ';just do as op says' and discuss it here , i agree to it
<indus> but what about my suggestion,? is this not the place to discuss ?
<indus> or its the irc council ?
<indus> who havent bothered to reply after a week
<ikonia> that's great, so if I lift the ban you'll try to keep the random noise down and just listen when operators tell you to stop/do something ?
<ikonia> topyli: you deal with this, the attitude stinks again
<indus> yes if i have an issue ill come in here to discuss
<ikonia> indus: topyli can resolve your ban
<indus> there is no attitude here, this is the 2nd time a reply hasnt arrived from the council , what do you expect ?
<ikonia> pateince
<topyli> ikonia: yeah, sorry about mistakenly assuming we can stay in topic
<ikonia> Pici promised you a reply
<indus> not that you have any obligation to reply
<topyli> indus: please stay on topic here. the topic is the ban
<indus> ok
<indus> confused since you are here also
<ikonia> indus: then I'll drop out
<indus> ikonia, no stay
<indus> ikonia, you can resolve it
<ikonia> no, I'm not adding to confussion
<indus> i was talking about topyli
<indus> since i was talking to him in #council and he came in here
<ikonia> as I've said topyli can take this forward.
<topyli> indus: how about the ban?
<indus> dont read too much into the tone ,
<ikonia> I just did and I don't like it - so I'll drop out
<indus> topyli, ya iam on that
<indus> i dont seem to understand
<indus> i said ill discuss only ban in here now
<indus> so lets do that then
<topyli> good idea
<indus> sorry, i have to go now
<topyli> now, the way we can resolve the ban is to make sure you understand the channel rules and that you can follow them in the future, even if it's been difficult in the past
<indus> i follow
<indus> i guess i should discuss an issue in here and not in channel
<indus> my only mistake probably
<jussi> indus: we also have #ubuntu-irc-helpers - for discussing what is happening in channel, and how to best help people
<topyli> questioning the guidelines themselves, or how operators uphold them is a completely unrelated topic and will only add confusion to the discussion.
<topyli> that too
<indus> true
<indus> but....
<indus> its still not clear where to discuss that
<indus> so can  i be unbanned for now
<topyli> the guidelines are derived from the code of conduct and from common sense about how irc works. it's not something we simply vote on or decide through a shouting contest
<indus> sorry, i dont want to comment on it
<topyli> you and i can discuss them all day (somewhere else) but it's not easy to change the CoC or the knowledge gained from years of life on irc that our operators team has
<indus> each of your statements can elicit a comment from me, but as said before, i dont have the will to argue it now
<topyli> indeed ony the ban is relevant now
<topyli> if you simply ask to be unbanned, it's not happening. you can, however demonstrate that you understand why you are banned and that we probably won't have to ban you again
<topyli> you've been banned and re-banned many times, so it's very important that you understand why
<topyli> indus: hello?
<indus> yes]
<indus> topyli, check your records, this is the 2nd time
<topyli> oh. if so, that's good
<indus> if you have a set of things a banned user can do to demonstrate to prove , then please tell me so
<indus> or i cant do anything other than say ;'yes i agree'
<indus> sorry but limitations or irc
<indus> as far as being banned , i already told i understand why i was banned a few min ago
<indus> anyways this is taking too much time
<indus> i have to go now, ill be back in 1 hour
<indus> bye
<topyli> okay, bye
<indus> sorry if that is rude
<ikonia> it's not the second time he's been banned
<ikonia> hence why he says "you have it in for me and keep banning me" to me
<topyli> i seem to remember more too
<ikonia> if that was twice he wouldn't have an issue
<topyli> i might not be here waiting for indus in an hour, i'm a busy birthday boy and who knows what will happen :)
<indus> ok
<indus> back
<indus> topyli, hi
<topyli> hello indus
<indus> sorry , had to go for lunch
<topyli> a man cannot live from beer alone!
<indus> hmm true
<indus> i dont drink though :D
<indus> shall we get back to the ban thing
<topyli> yes why not. by the way, i see many more than two in our tracker, you're prettifying the past a little
<indus> its 2 including this , both by ikonia
<indus> but you should stop the fine toothed comb approach
<indus> i dont blame you though, humans dont like to be pointed out mistakes
<indus> so you go through my past history
<topyli> i did
<indus> good
<indus> hello?
<topyli> yes
<indus> <sigh>
<indus> what is it you need now ?
<topyli> i still need to know why your ban should be removed again
<indus> because its been a week since the ban, and its a temp ban
<indus> technically speaking
<topyli> bans are (almost) never permanent, that's for sure
<indus> i know
<topyli> usually, users resolve them by showing that they understand the rules, and agree to use our channels according to them
<indus> topyli, i already stated before, tell me how to 'show that i understand'
<topyli> like i already said, i would like to know why you think you are banned
<indus> i was banned for not listening to an op
<topyli> why was the operator talking to you in the first place?
<indus> i have sent you the logs in the email you can read them
<indus> or ask the op in here too
<topyli> i know
<topyli> i also know why the issue came to being. i would like to see if *you* know
<indus> why wouldnt i know
<indus> the op made it loud and clear the last time i was in here
<indus> but his explanation today was better though
<indus> 'follow first' ask questions later
<topyli> by the way, iirc you set us the log from this channel, i had to look up the original from #ubuntu elsewhere
<indus> ah ok sorry
<indus> the root cause of the 'problem' was in #ubuntu
<indus> i only sent ops one yes
<topyli> why the quotes?
<indus> yes because its my displeasure at the ban
<topyli> i think a ban is always a real problem, no quotes needed
<indus> iam too far away from irc world it seems
<topyli> why don't you agree with the ban?
<indus> i feel the op is trigger happy
<indus> in this case, the first time was  fine though
<indus> just my feeling
<indus> you dont have to agree or anythinh
<topyli> nobody's happy if they have to ban a user
<indus> anyways, i have decided not to use #ubuntu for a while
<indus> its too rigid
<topyli> it is a big channel, it doesn't need offtopic chat
<indus> unless an #ubuntu-unofficial springs up
<ikonia> if it does it will be removed
<indus> lets move on
<indus> ikonia, what do you mean removed?
<indus> you have no authority on what channels people start
<indus> its a free network
<ikonia> in the ubuntu name space the council do
<ikonia> so as I said, it will be removed
<indus> then it will be on another network
<ikonia> actually - sorry topyli
<topyli> indus: we control the #ubuntu-* namespace
<indus> hmm
<topyli> yeah well what ikonia said
<indus> i need to read more on this
<indus> so back to topic
<indus> nice choice of words though , 'control'
<topyli> indus: let's talk about the ban when you do want to return to ubuntu, no need to waste my birthday on this if you don't even want to join it
<indus> topyli, lets talk about it
<indus> happy birthday anyway
<topyli> #ubuntu not ubuntu, sorry
<topyli> thanks a lot
<indus> really your birthday?
<indus> ok
<indus> then i will speak with another op maybe
<topyli> thanks a lot.)
<topyli> uh
<indus> dont wnat to upset anyone on a birthday
<indus> grrr ok back to topic
<indus> sorry
<indus> so what i mean is, i will only occasionally drop in ubuntu ,i dont want to drop in regularly
<indus> and dont want to get into this ban discussion again and again
<topyli> well, the way to proceed is to resolve this ban and not get banned again
<indus> topyli, i will get banned again since i cannot conform to all your rules, its true
<indus> even though i try to
<indus> and no idea when an op might not like it and kick me
<ikonia> you do have ideas
<ikonia> people tell you to stop
<ikonia> you then refuse
<ikonia> that is the problem
<indus> ya last time i did
<indus> true but i do random chat occasionally
<ikonia> no - on multiple occasions
<ikonia> you DO get warnings
<ikonia> yes, and you get warned about it
<topyli> ops do warn you, removing is rather extreme actually
<indus> yes warnings are good , thats wy you are there
<ikonia> so the problem is not that you don't know and get kicked, the problem is you do know and won't stop
<ikonia> lets be honest about it here
<topyli> also, other users might ask you to stop an uncomfortable or offtopic discussion, it doesn't need to be an operator
<indus> lets not get into the 'honest' agument here
<indus> i myself tell other users about being off topic
<ikonia> indus: we are being honest
<indus> but the problem here is , humans have a habit to discuss the bad and ignore the good
<indus> i dont blame you
<ikonia> topyli: I'm sorry to step in, but I'm not happy with this miss-leading information
<indus> an example would be, you told me i messed upa  few machines, if you wish i can bring in users here whose machines i have fixed
<indus> you have to decide which is better
<topyli> ikonia: it's good to keep things clear, no problem there
<ikonia> indus: I'll rephrase that if you want "you've given poor quality advice which could cause the users issue"
<indus> sure i have
<indus> and it wil happen again
<ikonia> it shouldn't
<indus> thats done in good faith of course
<topyli> indus: either you don't want to follow the rules (like it looks like), or you don't understand them (like you say). neither is very good
<ikonia> you have a real issue with authority
<indus> i feel the ubuntu channels work fine with self regulation
<indus> nvm
<topyli> ideally, they should
<topyli> sometimes we still need operators to step in
<indus> sure you do
<ikonia> if they work fine with self regulation, why do you not follow whe people regulate you
<indus> maybe the context is unclear at that moment
<ikonia> ok, now I think you're not being honet, so I'll again back out of this
<indus> and please dont keep telling me or anyone else for that matter ;' you do not like to follow rules'
<topyli> indus: please let me now when you wish to return to the actual issue
<indus> if you dont like banning someone, its the same with me, i dont like breaking rules intentionally
<ikonia> indus: I'm telling you a fact - you don't like to follow the rules, and you've stated ubuntu is too rigidi, so you "don't like to follow the rules"
<ikonia> I'm out (apologies topyli and indus)
<topyli> no need to apologise ikonia
<indus> why the hell are you apologising?
<topyli> indus: if you want to philosophise about irc governance and such, you can write an article on your blog or maybe compose an email to the irc team mailing list for discussion
<indus> ya ok
<topyli> if you want to resolve your ban at sime time, come here
<indus> iam here for that
<indus> but the discussion keeps moving astray
<topyli> so please get down to business so i can go to the pub
<indus> ah yes ok
<topyli> the status of the issue is that right now i see no reason to remove the ban
<indus> why
<topyli> because you either don't understand the rules, or you refuse to follow them
<indus> i disagree with a few or maybe 1 or 2
<indus> not with the rules sorry
<indus> the way its enforced
<indus> so please do not ,misquote me
<topyli> you're not required to agree with them, just to follow them
<indus> ya i already said it, i will follow them but i dont agree how its enforced
<topyli> ah. well, it's generally a good idea to listen to ops when they give you advice, they're not really negotiating but giving instructions
<indus> i always listen sire, atleast 99 % of the time
<indus> and mostly i also help other users follow the rules
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (lucy)
<topyli> if your offtopic dicussion is pointed out, you should stop it. when you're specifically *asked* to stop it, that should be a very clear hint
<indus> ok
<indus> my mistake on that
<indus> i will listen, but i will drop in here to argue
<indus> if thats fine
<indus> and i appreciate if iam not called an 'idiot' like last time
<topyli> i don't like the idea of dropping by in -ops to argue the rules
<indus> well, i did sent an email to council but nothing happened
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (lucy)
<topyli> yes, the reply is very late, apologies
<topyli> yes, the reply is very late, apologies :(
<topyli> grr
<topyli> damn this keyboard
<indus> ?
<topyli> the council seems to be a bit of a summer vacation mode
<indus> ok i guess i shouldnt discuss the rules
<indus> but i wanted to try it anyway with the email to council to see if it works
<indus> anyways
<indus> i agree to listen to an op in #ubuntu
<topyli> it still might! but this channel isn't for council business
<indus> though i might or might not agree
<indus> is that fair enough
<topyli> it's a good start. there are 1500 non-operators on the channel though, they're the part that actually matter
<indus> iam not sure i understood that
<topyli> whether or not someone is an operator is of little importance unless the disruption is so bad that someone needs to be removed
<topyli> the rules do not exist to serve operators
<indus> ill let you keep the benefit of doubt, that in your judgement my behaviour was disrupting the channel
<topyli> you were offtopic (again), and when notified about this you insisted on continuing and in fact said as much
<indus> ya i know it can be irritating
<topyli> that's a start. actually not doing it would be awesome
<topyli> anyway, two hours is enough for me. please return when you want to actually fix this issue
<indus> 2 hours?
<indus> i want it to be fixed now i thought
<topyli> this chat strted two hours ago, and we failed. let's try again another day
<indus> failed ? where
<topyli> are you unbanned? no. we failed to resolve the issue. let's return to it another day
<topyli> i'd say this kind of matter should take 10 minutes maximum
<topyli> next time, let's do it properly like that. not today though
<indus> wow
<indus> i agreed alteast 2 times to follow
<indus> you wnat to waste more of my time
<topyli> have a great day, i'm off to leech beer from my friends by telling them it's my birthday
<knome> topyli, happy bd!
<topyli> thanks. like my plan?
<indus> i would like another operator to resolve this
<knome> topyli, sounds like it could work:)
<indus> what is going on here
<indus> hello?
<indus> I guess its my fault i come in here expecting fair results
<indus> is anyone here willing to help me
<topyli> another day most likely. please review what we discussed above before returning
<indus> theire is nothing more i would like to review or discuss
<indus> i have made myself clear
<indus> if you do not have time , assign another op for it
<indus> its been a week now
<topyli> ok. please return when you do have something to review or discuss
<indus> why are you doing this ?
<indus> didnt i make it clear i will listen to an op alteast 3 times now
<indus> isnt that the point you have also been making for the last 2 hours
<indus> or you are trying to test my patience till i snap ?
<indus> <indus> ill let you keep the benefit of doubt, that in your judgement my behaviour was disrupting the channel
<indus> <topyli> you were offtopic (again), and when notified about this you insisted on continuing and in fact said as much
<indus> <indus> ya i know it can be irritating
<indus> <topyli> that's a start. actually not doing it would be awesome
<indus> the above discussion
<indus> iam actually in agreement here if you see
<indus> so why exactly are you not convinced now ?
<indus> do you really think i can add anything more now ?
<indus> ok , ill be here in evening to beg again, thanks for all the help
<indus> is anyone here willing to discuss my ban
<indus> topyli, ikonia
 * indus waits
<indus> whats a net slpit
<indus> hi guys
<indus> this is really important for me to sort out soon
<indus> could you please help me
<indus> ikonia, hi are you there?
<indus> bazhang, hi, can you resolve my problem
<indus> is there no one here ?
<Tm_T> indus: patience, please
<indus> ok
<bazhang> topyli, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
<gnomefreak> topyli: happy birthday
<bazhang> jungli ban evading in -ot again
<Pici> huh. Wasn't topyli's birthday a while ago?
<bazhang> that was someone else , the Hat or H 00k iirc
<topyli> whee thanks guys! Pici yep, a year ago
<bazhang> oh noez menza's
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Pici> topyli: You may want to update your Google Profile then... because it says your birthday is *June* 20th.
<topyli> Pici: oh! thanks :)
<Pici> topyli: Anyway, Happy Birthday!
<Pici> I need more caffeine, I read 'bandodge' as 'bondage'
<topyli> thanks. maybe i should set a different birthday in all services, have a dozen birthdays
<ikonia> jungli again with ban evasion
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> Pici: it's possible it's one of my typos
<Pici> ikonia: I banned him yesterday too in -ot
<ikonia> I spoke to marienz about it in #freenode the other day as it was 3 in one day
<ikonia> with you that would make it a 4th
<gnomefreak> he has been nothing but trouble
<ikonia> I know
<gnomefreak> i think that was my fualt for unbanning him too early
<ikonia> no, he's just a child
<Jungli> wtf
<Jungli> why i am banned ?
<bazhang> he knows the rules, and can abide by them when it suits him
<gnomefreak> pretend that bazhang comment was for you
<Jungli> ikonia: you stupid why you banned me what i do wrong ?
<bazhang> it was
<Jungli> only one time
<Jungli> i cnage my nick
<Jungli> *change
<bazhang> I'll take this if you wish ikonia
<bazhang> after the multiple hours spent with indus already
<Jungli> ok i don't want to come #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> I'm not discussing anything with name calling going on
<bazhang> Jungli, you wish to resolve this or not?
<Jungli> yes
<Jungli> ahhhhhhhh
<bazhang> Jungli, just a moment
<bazhang> Jungli, you are aware why you were banned in #ubuntu-offtopic this most recent instance?
<Jungli> no dude i don't
<Jungli>  bye guys
<Jungli> what i do i don't know
<Jungli> i am going far behind fron IRC
<bazhang> Jungli, your behaviour improved briefly when your bans were first removed
<bazhang> Jungli, since then you have gone back to the old ways of randomly bothering people, causing issues, etc
<bazhang> Jungli, if you recall, you were banned for a long time until you had both of your cloaks removed, then started to follow the guidelines and code of conduct
<Jungli> my life wants real life i don't have any enthusiasm thats why my nature is trun to ......huh
<Jungli> ok thats my mistake i not made for IRC :)
<bazhang> Jungli, since that re-banning you have ban-evaded on multiple occasions rather than come here to resolve it
<Jungli> well bye guys i have some good times but now i am tierd bye folks have a good life
<bazhang> Jungli, and judging the way you came in here today with the language and the name-calling, you are not ready to be admitted back in the channel
<bazhang> that's the nth time he has said that, so take with a grain of salt (quitting irc)
<gnomefreak> he uses the word bye way too often
<ikonia> couldn't care less if he does or not, the longer he stays away the easier the channel will be
<gnomefreak> he also will not leave IRC as he said he was going to
<gnomefreak> +1
<bazhang> of course not. just continue to troll other multiple channels, as is his wont
<ikonia> that's up to other channel operators/freenode though
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> if its not in #ubuntu channels then no issue
<gnomefreak> yep unless he ends up in one of our 100 chanels (not sure how many but 100 seemed good
<gnomefreak> be back coffee refill and smoke
<gnomefreak> .win 1
<mahen23> hi
<mahen23> i got kicked last saturday
<mahen23> just for asking a question
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<mahen23> what?
<gnomefreak> mahen23: that was for the bot
<gnomefreak> ikonia: he is yours
 * gnomefreak likes the bt
<indus> hi
<indus> lost internet long time
<gnomefreak> ikonia: what can we help you with today?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> indus: what can we help you with today
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I'll speak to mahen23, the mistake was mine
<indus> well i wanted to discuss my ban but topyli could not resolve it
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ok, sorry for pingin gyou
<indus> partly my fault probably
<gnomefreak> @btlogin
<indus> bad day iam having today i think
<ikonia> gnomefreak: no no, not a problem, the mistake was mine with the kick, so I'll speak to him
<gnomefreak> indus: what day was the ban/remove?
 * gnomefreak seeing alot
<Tm_T> I don't think it's good idea to have yet another op to get into that
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: agreeing
<indus> a week ago
<indus> dont remember now
<indus> how can i find out this ?
<gnomefreak> indus: do you recall the op that removed/banned you
<indus> ikonia,
<indus> i mean he
<indus> he is here
<ikonia> I placed the initial ban
<gnomefreak> ill be gone for an hour or so.
<ikonia> indus: I'd wait for topyli to return and be confident to remove the ban. Tm_T makes a good point that dragging more people into this may not be the best idea
<indus> hi
<ikonia>  indus as he doesn't appear active at the moment, you may wish to come back later
<indus> see i have a genuine issue, its my office ip
<indus> others are affected
<ikonia> indus: that's your reponsability to them
<indus> if you could please tryh and resolve since you also know my history and stuff
<ikonia> indus: no, as I've said, I'm tired of your attitude so I've handed it over to topyli
<indus> ok
<indus> ill wait for him then
<indus> i guess it moves to tomorrow then
<ikonia> indus: that ip address is listed as a home broadband connection
<bazhang> mahen is not jungli
<topyli> oh indus
<knome> topyli, so did you drink all the beer you begged already? ;)
<ikonia> bazhang: I know, I'm waiting for him to come back on line
<topyli> i did tell him we can discuss another day, but he fails to understand "another day"
<bazhang> ikonia, ok
<topyli> knome: i didn't go after all, wife is trying to make me useful :(
<ikonia> topyli: happy birthday of couse
<ikonia> course
<topyli> thanks :)
<knome> topyli, aww. well, try to have some fun at least then.
<knome> topyli, maybe with wife, since she's keeping you home.
<topyli> better than nothing! :)
<knome> lol, if i told my wife fun with her is better than nothing i'de get nothing.
<knome> -e
<bazhang> * [moe`] (~supybot@CPE-24-209-190-7.wi.res.rr.com): Supybot 0.83.4.1  <--is that a bot?
<knome> yes, supybot is a bot.
<ikonia> bounce him with a link to the bot page on the wiki
<bazhang> idoru should not have killed educondor
<ikonia> he was spamming
<bazhang> asking for how to get into #ubuntu-es is !repeat if anything
<bazhang> and no need for that even really
<ikonia> he was spamming quick, so it thought it was spam
<ikonia> it's wrong, but you can see why
<bazhang> sure, but hardly spam
<ikonia> from the bots point of view it was
<bazhang> it just had a false kill in ##linux as well
<ikonia> jungli joins and leaves again, so much for no more irc
<marienz> ah, I was having some trouble figuring out what he was trying to say
<h00k> oi.
<marienz> unset
<marienz> me and a few others try to fix idoru false positives quickly, but if we miss one feel free to prod
<bazhang> kwolpska unbanned?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> he's just not using shellium
<bazhang> ah he just dropped the shellium
<ikonia> where was he ?
<bazhang> still in #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [Kwpolska] (kwpolska@unix.net.pl): Kwpolska
<ikonia> why can't I see him
<ikonia> ahh
<lhavelund> hai bazhang
<bazhang> lhavelund, hey!
<lhavelund> :)
<h00k> lhavelund!
<lhavelund> h00k!
<h00k> what was
<h00k> that for?
<jpds> ikonia: You wut?
<ikonia> my clients gone nuts
<bazhang> just a typo
<h00k> whoops :)
<ikonia> it wasn't
<ikonia> that's the odd thing
<ikonia> the line was correct
<ikonia> and for some reason I can't actually see Kwpolska unless I do /last Kwpolska
<ikonia> the line was for the correct user, but it selected someone else
<elky> um, someone want to back me up in -ot?
<bazhang> he's pushing it
<ikonia> who / what / where
<bazhang> its over dmsuperman in -ot
<ikonia> hello again indus
<indus> hi
<indus> this is my home system
<ikonia> I thought you where coming back tommorow ?
<ikonia> ok ?
<indus> yes but maybe he is topyli might be around
<ikonia> topyli: are you around ?
<ikonia> (he's probably out as it's his birthday)0
<indus> also, i havent joined #ubuntu just fyi
<indus> except on auto login when i launch x chat
<indus> you can check it
<ikonia> I've just put a ban in place to stop that happening so there is no confusion
<indus> oh this one ip ?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> but lets give topyli a few more minutes
<indus> ok
<indus> which ban you speak ok?
<indus> of i mean
<indus> you speak of
<ikonia> ???
<indus> this <ikonia> I've just put a ban in place to stop that happening so there is no confusion
<ikonia> I've just locked you out of #ubuntu (by a ban) so you dont auto join #ubuntu and don't get blamed for it
<indus> with the other ip you mean ?
<ikonia> no - you totally
<indus> there it says banned on auto join also
<ikonia> don't oworry about it
<indus> totally means?
<ikonia> it doesn't matter
<indus> k
<ikonia> you're locked out of ubuntu - that's all you need to be aware of, then you won't get blamed for autojoins
<indus> nothing, just being ethical so i stated that
<indus> need something in my defence dont i
<ikonia> I understand,
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you don't need anything in your defence, I fully understand autojoins happen
<indus> no no, i mean about joining from this ip
<ikonia> well, it doesn't look like topyli's around at the moment
<indus> this is my home ip
<ikonia> you can't join any more
<ikonia> you're locked out at home now, so you won't get accused of joining by accident
<indus> here too ,? was not really needed but its ok
<ikonia> I  know it's ok
<ikonia> so as topyli's not around, I suggest you try to catch him tommorow/later
<indus> ok
<indus> bye
<indus> thanks
<ikonia> bye
<Tm_T> we prolly see him in couple hours
<ikonia> no doubt
<Kwpolska> okay, dear ops of #ubuntu.
<Kwpolska> some of you banned me, that is my second shell, for just ONE WORD.
<Kwpolska> wtf is with you?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you then refused to talk in here to resolve it
<ikonia> you where banned because of your attitude
<ikonia> ban dodged and now your second host is banned
<Kwpolska> 'refused to talk here'?
<Kwpolska> you haven't said anything like 'come to #ubuntu-ops' or et cetera.
<ikonia> yes, you where forwarded to this channel from your shellium account, and asked if we could resolve your ban and you never responded
<ikonia> when you where removed from #ubuntu-ops had a removal message
<Kwpolska> sorry, wasn't taking care for this.
<ikonia> you have also joined, saw you where in #ubuntu-ops and left, or made a comment then left
<ikonia> so you knew there was an issue, and you've tried to get around the ban
<Kwpolska> I want to ask one thing before. why did you've banned whole shellium, not just kwpolska!@*.*?
<ikonia> Kwpolska: I'm not discussing any other bans with you
<ikonia> shellium staff are aware of your behaviour also
<Kwpolska> yes, yes, yes.
<Kwpolska> so, I think that the ban wasn't approperiate.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> I think your behaviour and atittude wasn't appropriate
<ikonia> do you find it the right thing to do to call someone a retard who is trying to help you with your problem ?
<Kwpolska> are you banning anyone who will say "fsck"?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm banning you for calling someone a retard who was trying to help you
<Kwpolska> yes. but I said TWICE what I do need.
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> it wasn't clear
<ikonia> you don't call someone a retard because they didn't fully understand your vague question
<Kwpolska> upstream branding? I think that it's very clear.
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<ikonia> 2010-07-17T10:29:00 <Kwpolska> how can I make my ubuntu looking upstream?
<ikonia> that is all you asked
<ikonia> that could mean anything, branding, version numbers, patches
<Kwpolska> 'looking upstream' = 'having upstream branding'.
<ikonia> then you should have said "have non-ubuntu or default branding"
<Kwpolska> can version numbers or patches be upstream? not that much as branding.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> version numbers and patches are upstream
<ikonia> your question was unclear
<ikonia> so to respond with retard was unacceptable
<Kwpolska> okay, okay, sorry.
<ikonia> your futher behaviour of ignoring the forward to #ubuntu-ops then trying to ban evade just make you look worse
<ikonia> you've only coem here to talk after your next host has been banned
<ikonia> rather than because you really wanted to resolve anything
<Kwpolska> I wanted to resolve.
<ikonia> no - you do now that your other host is banned
<ikonia> you didn't seem to keen to resolve anything when you thought you could get around the ban
<ikonia> and you still seem to think calling someone a retard is acceptable
<Kwpolska> I do not.
<ikonia> good
<Kwpolska> before I was banned here (you shall ban me first and then kick, to just let me know that you banned me), I had no time to take care of ban for shellium.
<ubottu> In ubottu, silentwhisper said: sir where is the link for pasting image
<ikonia> Kwpolska: now you're telling lies
<ikonia> Kwpolska: you joined here and parted as soon as you saw it was #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> Kwpolska: you joined here and refused to talk
<Pici> !screenshot > silentwhisper
<ikonia> Kwpolska: you then had time to get around the ban by using another host
<ikonia> so - don't use "I didn't have time" as an excuse
<Kwpolska> The problem was another, you don't know the whole situation.
<ikonia> no - the problem was you
<ikonia> you're welcome to explain if there are mitigating services
<Kwpolska> My shell, unix.net.pl, which I am using now, shutted down because of some problems with files (freebsd, if someone asks, some file limits make the server unusable)
<Kwpolska> so i came back to shellium and used irc.
<ikonia> yes ?
<ikonia> how does that explain your attitude, refusing to talk, joining here saying "wtf" then parting
<Pici> So you're saying it was an accidental evade?
<Kwpolska> yesterday, I realised that my shell is back up (after 3 days of running) and came to it and today I came here.
<ikonia> sorry that doesn't cut it for me, Pici if you're comfortable with that explination your welcome to remove tha ban
<Kwpolska> and about the banning reason (one word), I'm sorry.
<ikonia> I also find it a coincidence that your host came back when your shellium account is now disabled
<Kwpolska> ikonia: what?
<Pici> Kwpolska: Are you familiar with our channel guidelines documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kwpolska> 17:03 <+Kwpolska> !locked kwpolska
<Kwpolska> 17:03 <+ocamlbob> kwpolska is not in locked list
<Kwpolska> my account was not disabled either when I realised the shell was up.
<ikonia> well, the admin staff disagree, but Pici seems comfortable so that's fine by me
<Kwpolska> I realised it when my admin said that he added something to my server.
<Kwpolska> and an update from admin, I'm actually locked, but they put no message and their bot don't see it.
<Kwpolska> I realised it at 18th of July, 18:18 CEST. And I was locked a bit ago.
<ikonia> so if I remove the ban on the unix.net.pl account, there will be no more issues with you ?
<ikonia> and you understand that any issues you need to come to this channel and actually talk
<Kwpolska> there will not.
<Kwpolska> and what will be with ban for shellium?
<ikonia> the ban from your current host has been removed
<Kwpolska> okay. thanks.
<ikonia> I'm not comfortable giving you back two hosts so you can evade bans at this time, lets seee how you get on currently
<ikonia> indus will be joining shortly no doubt
<ikonia> Kwpolska: if there is nothing else you need from this channel, you're welcome to leave and enjoy #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll leave it for a week or so and remove the shellium ban
<ikonia> I've informaed the shellium admin team we've removed the ban on the non-shellium host
<ikonia> informed even
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<indus> is topyli around ?
<ikonia> he's not been active for a while
<Seeker`> ikonia: missing any channels?
<ikonia> "bye then"
<ikonia> not that I'm aware of
<charlie-tca> Anyone watching smallfoot in #launchpad?
<ikonia> not I
<ikonia> no grunt in there
<charlie-tca> * smallfoot- (~smf@unaffiliated/smallfoot-) has joined #launchpad
<charlie-tca> <smallfoot-> you motherfucker, fix launchpad now you fkcing assholes
<charlie-tca> <smallfoot-> im tired of this ubuntu halfassed piece of shit crap
<Pici> He has caused trouble in the past in #ubuntu channels
<Pici> We don't have rights to do anything there charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> I ss
<charlie-tca> see
<IdleOne> seems to have strong feelings, perhaps he should apply some of that energy towards helping "fix" launchpad
<ikonia> that language is unacceptable he should be gone
<charlie-tca> That was my though. I have serious doubts about helping anyone that starts off that way, myself
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> with both of you
<charlie-tca> agreed about "should be gone"
<Seeker`> anyone else got a random pm from Prens?
<ikonia> nein
<funkyHat> nope
<jpds> Err, guys.
<jpds> What charlie-tca said.
<SortiE> hello
<SortiE> why i forwared to here?
<funkyHat> Hopsa in #u...
<funkyHat> Cheers IdleOne
<IdleOne> Hopsa not telling me he has 45 openvpn tunnels, he plans on ban evading
<IdleOne> now*
<jpds> IdleOne: Good, let the fun begin.
<IdleOne> Also knows my mother....
<knome> lol
<IdleOne> let's keep an eye on #u ( not like we don't anyway )
<IdleOne> heh now my sexual preference is being questioned
<IdleOne> trolls, so sad, you almost want to hug them.
<jpds> Takes one to know one.
 * jpds runs.
<IdleOne> jpds: sadly I believe I would be an extremely good troll
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-21
<IdleOne> I also believe it takes a little evil in you to be a good op.
<IdleOne> hehe if that makes any sense
<Niglop> ikonia:
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, LjL said: !insult is in general not approved of or condoned, but if you feel like insulting mc44, we really don't feel like you should be stopped.
<knome> what
<Pici> just ljl
<funkyHat> heh
<knome> if that's taken lightly, i don't wonder why some people argue about getting different level of treatment
<knome> i mean, even if it's a joke and so on...
<knome> night.
<Niglop> can i appeal my ban
<IdleOne> who do I make a suggestion about a BT feature?
<IdleOne> rather where
<Pici> IdleOne: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> Pici: the ban tracker is part of ubuntu-bots?
<IdleOne> I guess so :)
<Pici> yes
<IdleOne> thanks, feature request submitted
<nhandler> I'm doing some autobleh work, and I figured I'd ask if there were any features/changes people would like to see made
<IdleOne> make it work with xchat
<IdleOne> :)
<nhandler> Doesn't xchat have chanserv.py or something similar ?
<IdleOne> yes
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (Onetimer Racism)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from onetimer)
<maco> i removed onetimer
<nhandler> maco: Why? He didn't make any real racist comments since I quieted and talked to him
<IdleOne> he is also in -es being a troll
<maco> nhandler: oh i didnt realised youd talked to him. sorry
<nhandler> maco: No problem. I didn't make a big deal out of it. He was actually very curteous in PM.
<IdleOne> -es needs some help onetimer and vgs21 trolling, racist comments.
<IdleOne> also spamming that forum
<IdleOne> there doesn't appear to be any channel ops around
 * nhandler is too tired to translate and follow the discussion to be able to make a good judgement in there
<IdleOne> nhandler: I don't suppose my word is enough. you can ask MaRk-I who is in there also
<nhandler> IdleOne: Well, I'm not directly on the access list there (only through IRCC), so I would prefer to be a bit more certain. Let me see if I can find a named channel op for there
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-irc (Onetimer cursing in Spanish)
<IdleOne> did not realize I had ops there also
<IdleOne> thank you maco
<Flannel> What a lovely fellow.
<KB1JWQ> Flannel: Which?
<Flannel> KB1JWQ: _E_MIke
<[Screamo]> What codec/plugin do i need to play m4a files?
<[Screamo]> arg
<[Screamo]> why am i in here>.>
<indus> hi
<KB1JWQ> Hello.
<indus> iam here to resolve my ban
<indus> ikonia, hi
<indus> anyone active in here?
<bazhang> indus, hi
<indus> hi bazhang,
<bazhang> indus, how may we help you
<indus> i have a ban i would like to resolve
<indus> if some op could help with this, i would appreciate it
<bazhang> indus, you know why you were banned?
<indus> yes
<indus> for not listening to an op
<indus> bazhang,
<bazhang> indus, there seems to be an issue with you following channel rules; i.e. not just this one instance
<indus> ok
<indus> i have been kicked 2 times including this time if i remember right
<indus> other than that, i have heeded warnings, including recent one from you if you remember
<indus> i can only assure you, my intentions are never to knowingly disrupt the channel
<bazhang> you agree then that the channel rules and guidelines are not up for debate?
<indus> i need some clarification on that
<indus> is user input taken for the guidelines?
<indus> if its not up for debate i can live with that sure
<indus> also, i dont have a problem per se with the guidelines, i think they are ok
<bazhang> it's clearly stated in the guidelines and the code of conduct
<indus> yes
<indus> i promise, if i have a question on the guidelines, i would not disrupt channel but clarify it hhere
<indus> and also, i have been made to understand, to listen to an op at all times
<bazhang> you can /msg ubottu guidelines and /msg ubottu coc for clarification
<indus> ok
<indus> thanks
<bazhang> coming here to debate the guidelines or code of conduct is not what this channel is about
<indus> ok
<indus> i will read it
<bazhang> please take a moment to read them both, just so there is clarity on these points
<indus> i have read them before too
<indus> but there is a line If you disagree with the decision of an operator, then talk to that operator about it in a polite manner.
<indus> but i guess we can argue both ways on that
<bazhang> such as? what kind of decision are you referring to?
<indus> nothing ,maybe iam just sore due to the kick
<indus> but i now understand i violated one of the guidelines
<indus> of not listening to an op so fair enough i guess
<bazhang> it's not one op targeting you or some such
<indus> i argued with him in #ubuntu
<indus> true
<bazhang> the channel is a shared resource, and we try to keep it running as smoothly as possible
<indus> i know bazhang , and you know, my intentions are always to help in there
<bazhang> that's why we insist people keep the noise (chat) to #ubuntu-offtopic , and support in #ubuntu
<indus> but i guess the kicks in a way help you learn more restraint
<indus> i understand bazhang
<bazhang> indus, try to /join #ubuntu  , and please obey the channel guidelines and code of conduct in future, thanks.
<indus> bazhang, thank you
<indus> bazhang, i have 2 ips banned is both lifted
<indus> this one and one more last night
<bazhang> indus, you tried joining yet?
<indus> yes still banned this one
<bazhang> indus,  try now please
<indus> ah yes works now
<indus> ok thank you
<bazhang> okay
<indus> bye
<bazhang> see you
<indus> yes see you around
<indus> also, i forward apologies to ikonia
<ikonia> howdy rocket16
<rocket16> Hello respected operators,
<ikonia> rocket16: how can we help today ?
<rocket16> ikonia: Fine, thanks, :)
<rocket16> ikonia: I need a suggeston, friend.
<ikonia> please ask
<rocket16> That is, I heard from some people, that in our custom channels, we can't use any term related to Ubuntu, is it so?
<ikonia> what channel ?
<rocket16> I mean, like #ubundu-india-users won't be allowed to continue, according to what I heard. Is this information correct?
<ikonia> wnad what sort of terms (can you give me some examples)
<ikonia> rocket16: let me guess, has this come from Indus ?
<rocket16> ikonia: I mean, the new channels we created on Freenode, :)
<rocket16> ikonia: Sure, I mean, the names of channels with the word "Ubuntu".
<rocket16> ikonia: Like, #ubuntuindia or #ubuntuusers
<ikonia> rocket16: the #ubuntu-* name space is controlled by the Ubuntu IRC channels, so if you want to make an ubuntu channel then you'll need to speak tot he ubuntu IRC council
<ikonia> rocket16: you know there is #ubuntu-in ?
<ikonia> which is the official ubuntu india loco channel
<rocket16> ikonia: Yes, :) I joined already, but most of the time, it remains quiet.
<ikonia> rocket16: so how would creating another indian channel fix that ?
<rocket16> ikonia: Thanks for the information, friend. That was what I intended to know, :) really thanks for the help.
<rocket16> ikonia: Well, I did not think of creating another channel like Ubuntu-india, I just was thinking of creating a new one, and assigning a name to it, :)
<ikonia> ah ok
<ikonia> rocket16: did Indus tell you this ?
<rocket16> ikonia: Since #ubuntu is trademarked, so I'd assign a new name to it. Thanks for the help, friend.
<ikonia> rocket16: could you please answer the question
<rocket16> ikonia: Indus? Is this the nickname of any person? If so, he hadn't,
<ikonia> ok, thank you
<rocket16> ikonia: I didn't talk to anyone named Indus here,
<ikonia> he queried similar query
<ikonia> so I wondered if he had told you the wrong info
<rocket16> ikonia: Thanks friend. See you again, :) bye.
<ikonia> welcome
<rocket16> Bye all operators, :) thanks.
 * gnomefreak doesnt believe him
<ikonia> I don't either
<ikonia> the odds of indus being upset about this, then the next day another indian user query it are not good
<gnomefreak> Indus? Is this the nickname of any  person?   is what bothers me after he dodged the ? every time you asked. but nothing can be done exept look, for a channel
<ikonia> I know they know each other as I watched them talk in #ubuntu-in
<gnomefreak> why dont them make an -in-ot without the #ubuntu part
<ikonia> they don't need one
<gnomefreak> or ask for official -ot channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-in has some solid users
<gnomefreak> oh
<ikonia> it's an open discussion channel any way
<gnomefreak> so they want a channel without ops in it. i thought there were a few of them
<ikonia> I didn't think they wanted a channel with out ops
<ikonia> did I miss-read that ?
<gnomefreak> i was thinking since they wanted another channel that was a way for them to to get around his ban
<gnomefreak> so they can speak freely without worrying about being banned
<bazhang> his bans are removed (indus)
<h00k> KaoS``: how can we help you?
<Pici> ikonia: poke
<Pici> h00k: ikonia has forwarded all of shellium here for some reason.
<h00k> ah, that's right. there were some problems with that, I remember that now
<ikonia> Pici: poke back
<Pici> ikonia: So... shellium
<ikonia> I'm drafting a wiki page at the moment for a communication method between us/shellium if there are problem users
<Pici> ikonia: But all shellium hosts are forwarded here right now.
<ikonia> the admin team from shellium have been very helpful and are very keen to not have their resources explited
<ikonia> yes, I put that forward on while it was being worked through, I'd manually granted a few exmpts, as the shellium throughput was low beyond problem users it was an easy process to manage
<ikonia> I'm putting an agenda on the next irccc to discuss these open shell servers and how/why they are treated differently from things like web chat
<ikonia> it will be all documented and resolved before the weekend
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (amigad)
<highvoltage> I'm finally identified again \o/
 * nhandler talks to amigad
<bazhang> no voice though. weird
<jussi> peoples, if you use chanserv, please note it in here so we know who did it?
<nhandler> It was noted. And I was just thinking, would anyone else find it useful to have ubottu report new bans/quiets as they are set in here? That way, people could quickly see that a ! o p s call was actioned.
<ikonia> please no
<nixternal> nhandler: why talk to amigad? he didn't even do anything to warrant the +q....he was helping, said a couple of things being kind of funny
<nixternal> tis the reason I did the -q
<nixternal> stop being anal ops :p
<nhandler> nixternal: Because I didn't see those earlier messages. I just saw a couple questionable messages there and an OPs call. Note that it was a simple quiet with a PM, not a kickban or anything like that.
<nixternal> still, an anal move in my eyes..don't make me hunt you down and steal your bike!
<nixternal> don't make me come over to the grove...not my kind of ghetto, but I will if I have to :p
<nhandler> :)
<nixternal> i woke up to early this morning...don't have anything to do really until this evening...should just go for a ride I guess
<h00k> nixternal: you tweeted/dented something hilarious the other day, I just forget what it was.
<nixternal> probably a good thing that you forgot :)
<h00k> nixternal: it wasn't the mac/iphone rant, but it was similar.
<nixternal> mactards > freetards?
<h00k> yeah, it wasn't that one,
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> nhandler: I am hungry, buy me lunch!
<h00k> I think it was the Eris/Pants one.
<nixternal> damn, it is only 10am
<h00k> says the internet stalker. I'm not odd, I swear :(
<nixternal> oh...yeah, i got quite a few DMs on that one... a couple from Verizon, a couple from Htc...they loved it
<h00k> hahaha
<ikonia> chum_chum in ubuntu is a known problem user under another nick
<ikonia> I can't remember which one though
<IdleOne> ikonia: he is responding to someone who told him to use clamav
<ikonia> yes, I know that, but I'm trying to remember his other nicks
<IdleOne> Hello experiMENTAL
<experiMENTAL> hi
<IdleOne> you had questions about the channel rules?
<experiMENTAL> is it against channel rules if i'll ask same question like 1 time an hour?
<IdleOne> no
<experiMENTAL> ty
<IdleOne> provided it is on topic
<IdleOne> experiMENTAL: was there anything else?
<experiMENTAL> can you see my question on ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> experiMENTAL: If that is all please part this channel, we have a no idling rule. Thank you.
<IdleOne> yes I saw your question
<experiMENTAL> ty. bye
<IdleOne> ikonia: do KaoS`` and zz_b0w need exempts?
<ikonia> actually, I'll remove the forward now I have a process in place
<IdleOne> ok
<ikonia> done
<IdleOne> KaoS`` and zz_b0w you should now be able to join #ubuntu. Please part this channel.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas-train said: !u =~ s/'l8'/'l8r'/
<IdleOne> added a mark for tPl0ch has quit (Quit: My balls are itching, need a wash...)
<ikonia> there is no forward in place now
<ikonia> (hasn't been since ove an hour ago
<octavio> Hello, I appear as banned from #ubuntu, but dont know the reason, i usually make use of #lubuntu and #ubuntu-es but not that channel. I think someone has been using my nick (octavio wasn't registered but was in use so i came to #freenode to get it registered for me).
<ikonia> octavio: 1 moment
<ikonia> octavio: what channel
<ikonia> from #ubuntu ?
<octavio> yes
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> you're not banned
<ikonia> you're using web chat
<ikonia> webchat should forward you to #ubuntu-proxy-users but for some reason it's not
<octavio> oh thats the problem lol :)
<ikonia> if you manually join that channel, the bot will allow you to join #ubuntu
<octavio> it is ok if i use chatzilla? (firefox add-on)
<ikonia> sure
<octavio> Well it just work thank you ikonia
<octavio> greetings from Sonora, Mexico :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, hiddenknowledge said: !help is Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi  - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-22
<rww> G'day. The forward from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-proxy-users is broken again. Someone needs to remove the banforward from #ubuntu and then add it again.
<rww> (specifically, someone with ops in both channels, I think)
<IdleOne> rww done
<rww> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> hope it sticks :)
<rww> Hello again!
<IdleOne> hey
<rww> I just got: 1929 -ZolaHacker(ZolaHacker@82.128.87.40)- * I'm using TScript Version -3.x.1b
<rww> Appears to be triggered by !info in #ubuntu.
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> is AntiSpamMeta an approved bot in #u?
<nhandler> No clue if it ever got formally approved (that was before I joined the council). It won't do any harm, so I wouldn't ban it or anything for now, but I'll bring this up with the council to try and figure out if it was ever granted "formal approval"
<IdleOne> nhandler: ok.
<Flannel> Is that the "we want to monitor spam to ban it in our channels so we use your channel as a honeypot" bot?
<IdleOne> I have no idea
<IdleOne> saw it join during the last split and it caught my eye
<popey> who 'officially' looks after mootbot in -meeting?
<jussi> daviey
<jussi> oh
<jussi> wait
<jussi> no, its Seeker`
<jussi> and Nal iirc
 * Daviey hides.
<popey> it seems broken
<jussi> popey: :/
<popey> it's not updated the logs on the website for at least two days, maybe longer
<jussi> popey: ahh yeah, it needs a prod
<popey> http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ is missing logs from loco council meeting two days ago
<popey> a prod in that it's a manual update?
<jussi> nal might be able to help with that, as novarata is his site
<jussi> sometimes something happens afaik
<popey> thanks for the detail :)
<jussi> and yeah, some manual something needs doing
<popey> woah, detail overload dude!
<jussi> popey: youll have to ask Seeker` or nal ;)
<popey> wilco!
 * jussi is not exactly sure
<jussi> Daviey: just the person I am after!
<Daviey> dammit!
<jussi> :D
<Daviey> ;)
 * jussi prods at Daviey
<jpds> wut.
<Daviey> o/
<ikonia> hello Bryanstein
<ikonia> Bryanstein: are you active ?
<gnomefreak> anyone else that is using auto_bleh script getting the following  .:07:18:59:. ==> Irssi: warning: '~/.irssi/autobleh.conf' doesn't exist.
<gnomefreak> that is on loading of the script. it still loads and still works
<ubottu> In ubottu, mds1 said: yeah, aptoncd is what i need ;-)
<oCean_> hi, please note <sysierius> in #u started some trolling
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> lets look
<oCean_> great. Been going on for a while now.. just starts to get annoying
<ikonia> got it
<oCean_> thanks anyway
<maco> kwpolska seems to have attitude issues
<jpds> maco: Sounds very familiar.
<jpds> maco: I think ikonia is a fan of him.
<maco> by which you mean has hauled them in here a few times?
<jpds> Yes.
<ikonia> maco: he was ecently banned
<ikonia> then unbanned
<ikonia> maco: if he persists cut him no slack, he had a pretty clear and blunt warning and promised no more bad beahviour
<ikonia> bazhang: ping
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-23
<Niglop> can I aappeal my ban
<IdleOne> Niglop: why were you banned?
<Niglop> I was having a bad day and I said some innapropriate things
<IdleOne> Niglop: from what I can tell you were banned because of swearing and a poor attitude.
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<IdleOne> please read those links
<Niglop> I wasnt in a good mood at the time i shouldve have taken it out on yous
<Niglop> i am very sorry
<IdleOne> Niglop: We all have bad days, happens. just remember that we are all here to help each other. when you find yourself getting stressed, take a step back, go do something else.
<IdleOne> Niglop: I will remove the ban but please remember that we do not tolerate swearing.
<IdleOne> Niglop: ban has been lifted. Have a good day
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu and part this channel
<IdleOne> Niglop: we have a no idling rule. I don't mean to be so anal about it but if there is nothing else please part this channel.
<Niglop> sorry i was making food i am back now
<Niglop> thanks alot
<elky> Um, where's the guaranteed latest chanserv.py again? (and if it's not on seveas' server, why isn't !chanserv.py not updated)
<IdleOne> elky: I believe it is on seveas server
<IdleOne> that is where I got mine from, updated to work with ircd seven
<elky> Ok. I'm none to happy with that being the canonical source
<IdleOne> well personal issues aside the script works :)
<IdleOne> wonder if someone could write a little script for xchat to query google translate
<nhandler> They have one for irssi. You could probably port it.
<IdleOne> nhandler: I don't have the skills
<nhandler> IdleOne: Hmm...They allow Perl scripts. I can't remember how ugly the gtrans script is, but if it is straightforward, I could try my hand at porting it for you
<IdleOne> nhandler: that would be much appreciated
<IdleOne> I just asked the xchat channel if they know of a script
<IdleOne> will see what they come up with
<IdleOne> but yeah if you want to port the irssi one that would be cool
<nhandler> Hmm...Does xchat not support settings (I haven't used it in a while) for scripts? I really don't want to have to modify the script to use a conf file
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean
<nhandler> IdleOne: irssi supports settings. So for instance, I can do /set gtrans_my_lang en   while irssi is running to change the language the gtrans script uses. I'm not seeing anything like that on http://xchat.org/docs/xchat2-perl.html
<IdleOne> nhandler: yes xchat does support /set
<nhandler> Ah, I see http://xchat.org/docs/xchat2-perl.html#xchat__get_prefs___name__
<nhandler> Well, I'm not going to be able to start on this either way until I finish my current project. So if the people in the xchat channel know of a gtrans script, great :)
<IdleOne> nhandler: no worries, not like I can't survive without it.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sebsebseb)
<ubottu> dominicdinada called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> ikonia, you rang?
<bazhang> btw, chum_chum is bolt aka nermal , catdog
<ikonia> hello experiMENTAL
<experiMENTAL> hi
<experiMENTAL> is it a good place to ask about a job in canonical?
<ikonia> not really no
<ikonia> the canonical website has the application process on it
<experiMENTAL> i have rather not standard question.
<experiMENTAL> who could i write to?
<jpds> experiMENTAL: IRC isn't the best place for this.
<experiMENTAL> ok, ty
<experiMENTAL> bye
<ikonia> experiMENTAL: do you need anything else from this channel ?
<experiMENTAL> no, i'm not sure if ill get any answer, so i'm waiting.
<ikonia> experiMENTAL: answer from where ?
<ikonia> experiMENTAL: what's your question ?
<experiMENTAL> jpds writes me on prv
<ikonia> experiMENTAL: ok, so you don't need to be in this channel to have a private conversation with jpds
<experiMENTAL> okok
<gnomefreak> maybe bring sam in here to discuss this further
<bazhang> top yli seems to have made it clear enough imo
<gnomefreak> yeah saw that
<gnomefreak> sam has a problem of not dropping things and i think he has been removed or banned for it
<gnomefreak> be back: phone
<bazhang> thought that was sean
<gnomefreak> see what i mean about sam
<bazhang> well he's not alone
<gnomefreak> yep but im triing to not remove him but he is really making it hard to not
<bazhang> 3rd warning just now see if he abides by it or not
<gnomefreak> well maybe we will get lucky and he will read the guidelines and be an angel,
<gnomefreak> no one ever does
<bazhang> (~SportsCar@58.241.177.189): ²»¸æËßÄã multiple joins from that IP
<jpds> Col.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1534 users, 3 overflows, 1537 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1535 users, 10 overflows, 1545 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1532 users, 10 overflows, 1542 limit))
<jpds> Nice sports car.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1535 users, 11 overflows, 1546 limit))
<bazhang> again ten more from that iP
<marienz> I see 'em
<marienz> tempted to ban them if no actual op shows up soon
<jpds> marienz: /kill them.
<marienz> I was trying to talk to them (well, to [abc], which was the odd one out)
<marienz> they must not have liked me :(
<bazhang> hah
<marienz> and I should've checked -overflow too
<ubottu> EvilTrek called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest5639 has been trolling for a while now)
<jpds> maco: Err, whoops.
<Jordan_U> Guest57177 is trolling in #ubuntu.
<ikonia> lets see
<ikonia> Jordan_U: I'll keep an eye on it
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<jpds> Hmm, GIX.
<ikonia> I did correct ;)
<jpds> wut.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-24
<maco> WAH!
<maco> why did floodbots all just go nuts in #ubuntu?
<Seeker`> whim
<tonyyarusso> went off their meds
<Pici> Interesting that none of the people making comments are in the -ops-monitor channel.
<bazhang> niamor had that script on a few days ago as well
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> will do sometime about it next time
<Seeker`> why do I remember bastid_razor
<bazhang> posting nsfw links in -ot
<Pici> hes pretty helpful in #u though, isn't he?
<IdleOne> yes he is
<Seeker`> name just rang a dusty old bell somewhere int he back of my head
<Seeker`> may be nothing
<IdleOne> he may not be aware of the rules there, or that the same rules apply
<Seeker`> probably me just being senile
<IdleOne> just this morning I unbanned Niglop
<IdleOne> he was banned because of language
<Seeker`> well, he had just typed his password in the channel, so I wouldn't instaban
<Seeker`> but it may be worth you talking to him?
<IdleOne> he got !language tossed at him.
<IdleOne> will let this one slide
<bazhang> programble is pushing it
<IdleOne> probably* ?
<bazhang> no that's his nick
<IdleOne> oh
<Seeker`> bazhang: where?
<bazhang> #u
<bazhang> he has been offered multiple suggestions, and just responds with 'already said/done/it's broken'
<IdleOne> he said he is using arch
<IdleOne> ask in arch channel.
<bazhang> jpg images in terminal?
<nhandler> You can convert them to ascii colored text bazhang
<bazhang> nhandler, he also wants to view pdf via console
<nhandler> bazhang: There are ways to convert pdf files to text or html
<bazhang> nhandler, okay thanks
<IdleOne> bazhang: I think he is expecting to view HD images in CLI
<bazhang> IdleOne, he is running a server? and wants to do everything a desktop allows, without an actual desktop
<IdleOne> he is going to have to either install a GUI or realize it's not gonna happen
<bazhang> that ban looks wrong
<bazhang> thecat not bearcat
<IdleOne> bearcat was repeat bot
<IdleOne> or was pasting chat from the channel, probably not a bot
<IdleOne> night
<bazhang> IdleOne, you're still opped in #ubuntu
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic buzag (aka hufx Iam_360_ jarheadless) threatening to ban evade #ubuntu <buzag> bazhang: hey come on I could use many diff points to access ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<rww> The last sentence there could probably be removed. It's not the most common use case, and the first wikilink covers a way of doing it anyway.
<ikonia> 44the url ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> the url ?
<rww> "To replace..." to the end
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> sorting it
<rww> alright. ta
<ikonia> !no openbox is <reply> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<IdleOne> Morning
<IdleOne> sorry bout holding @ all night
<MTecknology> nhandler: ^^ != *!*@ubuntu/member/kalliki.admin.mtecknology  #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<IdleOne> laters
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dinosaur> hi
<dinosaur> i was banned in #ubuntu-beginners for no reason at all.
<dinosaur> *none*
<IdleOne> dinosaur: you will have to take that up in #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> dinosaur: Please part this channel. There is a no idling rule. Thank you.
<dinosaur> ok thank you
<IdleOne> Bearcat: How can I help you?
<Bearcat> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> for?
<IdleOne> Bearcat: Please state your business here
<Bearcat> i have a clients kubuntu system. I can't get distribution lists to save. If you save one then select another ..
<Bearcat> i'm typing..
<IdleOne> Bearcat: this is not a support channel
<Bearcat> if you select one then set focus to another contact, when you return to the distibutionn list it's empty.
<Bearcat> oh..wow
<Bearcat> i didn't mean to type -ops
<Bearcat> my bad
<Bearcat> *scrams*
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> see you in a minute
<IdleOne> Bearcat: you are being forwarded here
<Bearcat> ..ok that's wierd
<IdleOne> I set a ban on you earlier today in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Do you know why?
<Bearcat> why would i be forwarded here?
<Bearcat> no i don't
<IdleOne> when you joined #ubuntu earlier today, your client seemed to be spamming that chat from other users, repeating as it were
<Bearcat> that's odd
<IdleOne> Bearcat: I will remove the ban, please insure that you don't have any repeater scripts running.
<Bearcat> thanks. I don't have any such scrips that i know of. I use irc all day.
<IdleOne> ban is lifted, please join #ubuntu and have a great day.
<Bearcat> thanks.
<IdleOne> sorry for the inconvenience
<Bearcat> i apologise, for what ever happened.
<IdleOne> no worries
<Bearcat> might be an erc thing, but i'd think that would be hard to insert an unknown script into.
<Bearcat> alright onto the proper channel.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-07-25
<IdleOne> WaltzingAlong is trolling.
<jpds> And waltzing.
<seeker^> 100 yards in 20 mins on te m25
<jpds> seeker^: MARGARET THACTCHAR'S VERY OWN BERLIN WALL.
<seeker^> O.o
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from brian)
<EvilPhoenix> we've got a spammer in #ubuntu
<EvilPhoenix> er we did
<EvilPhoenix> nvrmind xP
<ikonia> @mark #kubuntu vistakiller ranting again in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <jeffmr__> that's the great thing about backtrack, you can be on any network and rejoin  ban evade number 1
<elky> Tor ain't going to be doing him much good here.
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> make sure vistakiller doesnt start up in #ubuntu+1 he's done #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<bazhang> IdleOne, you're still opped in #ubuntu
<ikonia> there you go, fixed
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 463 bans)
<ikonia> why is ubuntu-tweak now installing packages like automatix ?
<topyli> no idea why they added the "application center". maybe they want users to use it for everything
<topyli> it has a thing for ppas too
<ikonia> well, for me they have just lost support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> in the same way automatix did
<ikonia> a good tool that could have been part of universe has not just lost any credibility
<topyli> yeah they could have kept to tweaks
<ikonia> they where being offered help getting it into multiverse/univserse
<ikonia> I can't see how that can happen now
<topyli> yeah
<ikonia> I'd have thought they would have learnt from the issues/reception automatix brought
<ikonia> the main developer seems like a really easy to work with and sensible guy
<ikonia> dissapointed another tool now falls in the bin
<topyli> the app center also has a "package cleaner" with options like clean kernels, clean config, purge ppas but they don't explain those options to the user
<topyli> i do understand what they are, but i wouldn't assume everybody does
<ikonia> why is that needed ?
<ikonia> that's what synaptic does
<ikonia> clean kernels = remove kernel package, that's what synaptic package manager is there for
<topyli> yep, and synaptic can clean up the config leftovers
<gord> actually the computer janitor app is there for cleaning kernels :)
<ikonia> chanserv is slow
<IdleOne> was I op'ed all night again?
<ikonia> no, I removed it
<IdleOne> about 3 hours ago right?>
<IdleOne> well anyway, thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<IdleOne> Good morning
<ikonia> morning
<gord> if anyone is around and watching -offtopic could you let me know? i'm ill and need to go buy food :(
<funkyHat> gord: ya
<gord> My saviour! *crawls under covers*
 * mneptok is exhausted after a week at the CLS and OSCon
<Flannel> mneptok: How was the Ubuntu OR booth?
<mneptok> Flannel: not bad. i filled in there for a bit when less technical people were not around
 * mneptok was mostly chained to his own booth
<gord> i don't want to do cons or anything with more than 30 people anymore, i always come home sick :( gotta goto guadec next week as well
 * funkyHat cons gord 
<mneptok> i have this week at home, then DebConf and LinuxCon back-to-back
<gord> not another con :( a funkycon at that!
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from alonso_)
<ikonia>  /whois alonso_
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-18
<MXIIA> is it possible to be unbanned from #ubuntu?
<rww> one second while I check our records
 * rww hrms, loads youtube
<MXIIA> lol, that was a friend over, on a laptop... video is absolutely retarded
<rww> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Go read those and let me know when you're done and whether you're okay with following them in #ubuntu in the future.
<MXIIA> read, I agree to the terms and conditions.
<rww> You're now unbanned. Please keep our Guidelines in mind in the future, and be aware that breaking them again will probably be less easier to remedy than this time.
<MXIIA> thank you.
<rww> derp|gone: Hi. Your client changes nick when you go /away. As you've been told repeatedly, this is against our channel guidelines. When you fix your client, you will be unbanned from #ubuntu.
<rww> I want to make a factoid.
<Flannel> rww: You have the powah!
<hypatia> that should definitely be a factoid
<rww> ¡gnome-shell is not the same thing as GNOME 3. Stop thinking it is. Every time you think it is, more of rww's brain cells die off. Yes, Ubuntu uses GNOME 3 in oneiric. No, that doesn't mean it uses GNOME Shell. No, the gnome-shell package in Lucid isn't GNOME 3. THIS IS NOT HARD.
<h00k> rww: is Ubuntu Gnome unity
<rww> h00k: NO. NO IT IS NOT
<h00k> rww: I don't even know how you interpreted that
<rww> I'm still waiting for some hopeless individual to think that since Unity 2D uses Qt, it must be KDE.
<rww> if that ever happens I think I may just snap
<rww> more because of my fondness for KDE than anything else
<totallynoth00k> hi, rww. Can you unban me :)
<IdleOne> NO
<h00k> d;a
<h00k> ..wrong window. my cover is blown.
<rww> !nickspam > bilado
<Myrtti> hohum
<Tm_T> derp!troll@ ...
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> ultimediaos...
<Myrtti> *shudder*
<Tm_T> Myrtti: http://www.ultimediaos.com/
<Flannel> oh boy, that website is obnoxious.
<Tm_T> "Implementation of PHP5 as a standard scripting language"
<Flannel> at this point, I'd be happy with more than 80 characters per line on the website.
<Myrtti> atleast on the first glance it has nothing to do with ultamatix
<Myrtti> my brain hurts when I look at #u now
<ikonia> has anyone heard anything from Jack_Sparrow recently ?
<Tm_T> cannot remember seeing him for ages
<jussi> Nor I.
<rww> I wonder about it every so often. They're in my category of "people who either disappeared or are still around and good at changing nick"
<ikonia> he was ill for a while, hence my wondering
<rww> ah. I will put my rampant IRC paranoia back in my pocket, then.
<Myrtti> my paranoia outweighs yours
<Myrtti> I've got kick commands pretyped depending on the greetings people use
<Myrtti> that's not good
<Myrtti> oh, good. Remote closed connection
<Tm_T> I do that too occasionally
<rww> Myrtti: you too?
<Myrtti> looks like a bot invastion
<Myrtti> in-va-si-on
<rww> "nothing is happening. SPIDER SENSE TINGLING"
<rww> but yeah, I saw those nicks join and started pondering how to get them to go away before i noticed they went away and then i came here and was all "yeah..."
<Myrtti> I had /csremove kutu<tab> ready
<Myrtti> because of [11:01] < kutumbaba> Hey guyz
<Myrtti> also: argh something weird happened to my terminator
<Myrtti> here it is again
<rww> "tinyurl. probably links to shock site"
<rww> but yeah, you probably win. i'm busy multitasking saying things in #ubuntu-offtopic that nobody wants to hear :|
<ikonia> Myrtti: aplologies
<Myrtti> np
<ikonia> how obvious that was coming
<Myrtti> and yes, he should have gone back to debian.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> oh man
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, vibhav said: !mplayer is is a free and open source media player It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via Ubuntu Software Center.For more information see http://www.mplayerhq.hu/ or try  !codecs
<vibhav> Was this request better that the orignal one
<ikonia> vibhav: there is already a factoid for it
<vibhav> yo ops
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> we see you, that's why I responded to you
<vibhav> I was just editing it as the orignal is outdated
<ikonia> in what way is it outdated ?
<vibhav> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<vibhav> can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> yes, that is still valid for ubuntu 8.04 and 10.04
<vibhav> should be Ubuntu Software Center now
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm sure it could include software center
<ikonia> however 10.04 is still supported
<jussi> !forget mplayer
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<jussi> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2802 kB, installed size 5368 kB
<vibhav> including the mplayer webite?
<vibhav> I did it
<ikonia> I don't think it should include the mplayer website
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> il lthink of a new factoid
<jussi> Its been the norm not to have program specific factoids unless there is a specific reason for it.
<ikonia> vibhav: why are you obsessed with getting a factoid in
<vibhav> FTW
<ikonia> vibhav: if there is a "need" for one, that's great, but stop trying to do one/edit one for not reason
<ikonia> vibhav: "for the win" is not a valid reason
<ikonia> please try to put some thought behind your reasoning
<vibhav> my part of contribution to ubuntu
<vibhav> FTW was sarcastic
<ikonia> vibhav: if there is a factoid needed, that's great, but don't edit/make one up for no reason
<jussi> vibhav: if you want to help with factoids, I suggest go have a look at the list on ubottu.com and take it from there.
<vibhav> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, vibhav said: !fourm is The forums are a great place to meet other Ubuntu users and developers. You can also learn about the Ubuntu community without subscribing to high-traffic mailing lists and cluttering your inbox. Please observe the same code of conduct on these forums as you would on any Ubuntu list or site. For more information visit http://ubuntuforums.org/
<vibhav> What about this ikonia?
<ikonia> there is already a forum factoid
<ikonia> it's fine
<ikonia> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<vibhav> ohh
<vibhav> !fourm
<vibhav> !fourms
<ikonia> you've just seen it - you don't need to do it again
<vibhav> !fourms is The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ikonia> and it's spelt "forum"
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, vibhav said: !fourms is The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<vibhav> fourms
<ikonia> vibhav: stop it
<vibhav> OK
<vibhav> ikonia
<popey> O_O
 * ldunn blinks
 * popey notes the forums are _not_ a great place to meet developers
<ikonia> starting to cross a line when you introduce wrong spelling factoids
<ikonia> !buuntu
 * ikonia jokes
<Myrtti> I'm morbidly interested in his age
<Myrtti> I don't dare to ask tho
<Myrtti> in case my suspicions end up being true
<ikonia> I believe he once said 15
<Myrtti> oh that's not so bad then
<Myrtti> packet injection????!!!
<Myrtti> hmmmm
<Pici> Myrtti: packet injection?
<Myrtti> Pici: see Traintop in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<IdleOne> is there been anymore porn bots messaging on join in #u ?
<IdleOne> s/is/has/
<ikonia> not seen any
<Myrtti> not in past six hours
<Myrtti> to my knowledge
<IdleOne> I cycled the channel but they could possibly have a no-message-list
<Myrtti> hi derp
<derp> Hi!
<Myrtti> are you aware that your client changes your nick when you go away?
 * derp is not.
<Myrtti> could you go through your settings and check that that setting isn't on?
<derp> OKay
<derp> done :)
<Myrtti> sometime in the past you've been going back and forth from away to unaway so fast that it started creating unnecessary noise on our channels and had to ban you from #ubuntu
<derp> there's so much traffic on #ubuntu and sometimes, you don't even notice :P
<Myrtti> well, it's our job to keep the unneeded traffic from the channel
<derp> k
<derp> tyt<3
<Myrtti> hopefully that's done and over with
<ikonia> panarchy still a fool in #ubuntu
<Panarchy> hi
<Panarchy> ikonia kicked me from #ubuntu without reason
<Panarchy> Request ban on ikonia
<ikonia> Panarchy: you know you are banned from the channel
<Panarchy> As of a minute ago, yes
<ikonia> Panarchy: you have been told this many times
<Panarchy> Bullshit.
<ikonia> Panarchy: no - you know you are banned from the channel
<Panarchy> I am, as of 1 minute ago
<ikonia> Panarchy: no, as of a long time, you've been told this many times,
<Panarchy> pfft, guess the whole #ubuntu OP community are as stupid as you.
<Myrtti> well, if you insist without talking to anyone else...
<Myrtti> sure :-D
<ikonia> Myrtti: you're probably just as stupid
<Myrtti> BBBLLLLLLLAARRRGGG
<Myrtti> :-P :-P
<Myrtti> :-þ
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu panarchy chip@CPE-121-216-204-215.lnse3.ken.bigpond.net.au without his cloak so you can see him
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Phr3d13> hi there...
<ikonia> Phr3d13: I've removed you from #ubuntu as you seem to think it is acceptable to try to get around when you are told not to do something
<Corey> J0hnDoe: May I help you with something?
<J0hnDoe> sorry no I just saw this room
<Corey> J0hnDoe: Please note we have a "no idling" policy here. :-)
<Phr3d13> ikonia, you said don't ask for stuff, and if you read what i said, i didn't ask him for anything
<J0hnDoe> okay sorry
<J0hnDoe> :)
<Corey> No problem.
<Phr3d13> except to let me know if he found them
<ikonia> Phr3d13: why did you tell him to contact you if he digs out the cards?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: why ? why do you want to know if he found them
<Phr3d13> so he could let me know what they were
<Phr3d13> so i don't buy something else that won't work in ubuntu
<Phr3d13> since when i asked for a recommendation from someone and get a list of supported hardware
<ikonia> Phr3d13: in that case, my apologies, I believed from how you phrased it you wanted one of the cards from dr_willis
<Phr3d13> of course i do, but you said no asking, so i didn't, i merely stated that if he found them to let me know, and added the comment that i could use one
<Phr3d13> so if he felt like offering it, that would be different from me asking
<ikonia> Phr3d13: yes, which was what made me believe you where trying to buy one, or push him to offer one
<ikonia> Phr3d13: please don't try to push people into selling hardware to you or even hint at it,
<Phr3d13> so how come the old methods of getting a vt6410 no longer work?
<ikonia> if you can keep to the topic of just ubuntu support in #ubuntu I would be happy for you to rejoin
<Phr3d13> how come they couldn't impliment the old fixed into the new way of doing things?
<ikonia> Phr3d13: ask via
<ikonia> Phr3d13: if you've comfortable agreeing to keep to support topics in #ubuntu I'm happy for you to rejoin , is that acceptable /
<Corey> Via used to be an interesting company; it's a shame they cratered.
<ikonia> ?
<Phr3d13> sure, sorry was afk, cleaning up a medd from my kids
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> you're welcome to rejoin, but please keep off the hardware hunting in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Phr3d13: also - if you know #ubuntu-devel is not support, please do not ask for support in there
<Pici> If you aren't getting answers in #ubuntu, there are a number of different ways of getting Ubuntu help:
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> Phr3d13: if your comfortable with what we talked about in here, you're welcome to /part this channel as I can you active in #ubuntu again
<Phr3d13> was reading what was said in here, sorry
<ikonia> somones raised a good point in #ubuntu, about shortened urls, what's peoples thoughts on that ?
<Pici> I don't think it matters for youtube.com youtu.be urls.
<oCean> I think shortened urls are great
<ikonia> I guess the youtube native links are also cryptic, eg: youtube.com=?pornvideo -it's not that obvious
<oCean> urls can be very long, and still have nasty content
<LjL> and short url services usually have a preview function if one is paranoid enough to use it
<oCean> LjL!
<LjL> oCean: have you missed me? it's weird because i was chillin' at the big blue sea
<charlie-tca> URL's can actually be longer than IRC allows, even, which makes it real hard when they take up two lines
<Pici> Someone the other day told a user not to use pastebin.com because it had ads.
<LjL> ...
<Pici> Thats what I said.
<ikonia> the guy in #ubuntu just made a valid point which I'd not actually thought about to much in terms of the channels attempts to keep it clean
<Pici> But he was complaining specifically about a youtu.be url.
<ikonia> yes, I was just talking genericly though
<ikonia> I wasn't massivly clear on that
<Pici> http://youtu.be/$foo ==  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=$foo
<Pici> youtu.be is owned by Google.
<charlie-tca> If you can't shorten URL's, there are actually some from launchpad that will not be able to be used at all, due to length
<ikonia> not the toughest code to crack
<Pici> charlie-tca: I've used pad.lv in some factoids.
<Pici> But I suppose you're probably referring to launchpadlibrarian links.
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=xubuntu&orderby=-datecreated&field.status%3Alist=NEW&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.ta
<charlie-tca> gs_combinator=ANY&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search&start=0
<charlie-tca> = bugs in Xubuntu only
<Pici> Thats anoying.
<Pici> annoying too.
<ikonia> super annoying
<charlie-tca> requires a shortened URL
<charlie-tca> All that is are the bugs specific to Xubuntu
<oCean> weird netw issues :(
<Pici> newts?
<oCean> ntwezs
<jussi> She turned me into a newt!!!
<jussi> ... But I got better...
<ikonia> wise LjL
<Pici> same thing in #ubuntu though
<ikonia> engage
<Pici> Probably just freenode weirdness though.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-19
<elky> http://supportdetails.com/ <-- this could be useful
<ubottu> DasEi called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest82253)
<elky> is this komo97 person the one behind this ultamediaos thing?
<popey> @btlogin
<ikonia> @ntllogin
<bazhang> bt
<ikonia> @telewestlogin
<Pici> I don't think BluesKaj_ is BluesKaj.
<LjL> CTCP TIME matches, but in the days of NTP i guess that doesn't mean much
<charlie-tca> Could always ask; BluesKaj is in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> I pm'ed him
<Pici> He says its not him.
 * Pici watches
 * charlie-tca late again
<Myrtti> hi os2mac
<os2mac> arrgh... it's the client I swear.
<Pici> k
<Myrtti> how difficult can it be?
<h00k> veeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry.
<h00k> apparently?
<vibhav> dude that is a bit too much
<vibhav> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30891
<ikonia> vibhav: I have warned you about giving out advice/gudies that you have NO knowledge of
<ikonia> you've not even read that guide - you have had enough warnings
<vibhav> ikonia I have earlier used this guide
<vibhav> for my older card
<ikonia> vibhav: you told me you had not
<vibhav> *honest*
<ikonia> I asked you explictly and you said "no"
<vibhav> I meant not currently
<ikonia> and I doubt very much you have used that guide as the URL's in it are not valid
<vibhav> But I HAD used it
<ikonia> ok - lets stop wasting time
<ikonia> you give out inforamtion you have no knowledge of and don't even read it, you can't be trusted to help people in #ubuntu at this time
<vibhav> I am not wasting time
<ikonia> you've had enough warnings about giving out inforamtion you had not read
<vibhav> The pastebin said in CAPITAL Letters "TRY THIS"
<ikonia> vibhav: why ?
<ikonia> you've not even read it and have no idea what it does
<vibhav> Do you know what does try mean?
<ikonia> totally, I've also read that your instructions do, hence why I would not tell someone to do it
<vibhav> Wait ......
<vibhav> This is my old usb audio device http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Usb+audio+card&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=827796367718989919&sa=X&ei=5Z8lTrO9KNCtrAefqdCrCQ&ved=0CBgQ8wIwAA
<ikonia> vibhav: no - you have had enough warnings and chances
<vibhav> I have used this guide *swea*
<vibhav> I have used this guide *swear*
<ikonia> you cannot be trusted to actually give help to people without someone monitoring the advice you give
<ikonia> vibhav: you can stay out of ubuntu
<vibhav> I had read the whole guide!
<ikonia> vibhav: I'm not interested - the guide you gave someone, you have not even read
<vibhav> I have read it!
<vibhav> This guide was bookmarked
<ikonia> vibhav: what is the URL I should use to get the .deb package ?
<vibhav> http://ccrma.stanford.edu/mirrors/agnula/demudi-apt/pool/local/a/alsa-tools/alsa-tools_1.0.5-2_i386.deb
<vibhav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647365/
<ikonia> vibhav: you gave http://paste.ubuntu.com/647364/
<ikonia> vibhav: this needs to stop now, so you can stay out of #ubuntu for the moment
<vibhav> that is why I said "oops , b0ot http://paste.ubuntu.com/647365/"
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (root)
<Pici> taken care of (re: ubottu)
<ikonia> thanks Pici
<ikonia> vibhav: could you please leave this channel, and come back no sooner than 2 weeks
<ikonia> vibhav: we can review your ban then
<Pici> charlie-tca: If you have a moment, could you please take a look at the xfce specific part of !keyboard, I don't have a gui environment handy and I haven't been able to quickly find a current wiki page for that information.
<Pici> (or anyone else who uses xfce)
<charlie-tca> I will look
<vibhav> I had enough
<Myrtti> !keyboard > Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<vibhav> I am not wasting time
<charlie-tca> Pici: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Myrtti> I can do it
<Pici> charlie-tca: Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Myrtti
<charlie-tca> Pici: you are welcome
<Myrtti> oh man
<h00k> vibhav: Please /part this channel, as it isn't for idling
<vibhav> ikonia - Get your facts straight , 1. I had a usb audio card that I used used in ubuntu 2. By being an Op you cant abuse your powers 3. and you are no one to tell if I AM to be trusted or not
<Pici> vibhav: Actually it is our job to determine if the advice being given on our channels is to be trusted or not.
<vibhav> The advce I gave is TO BE TRUSTED
<vibhav> I just dont give crap
<vibhav> and Pici please explain this to ikonia
<Pici> So you don't care that it advises to use commands that would normally be surrounded by warnings about their use? Such as alien?
<vibhav> I DID NOT SAY THAT Pici
<Myrtti> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Pici> Myrtti: looking good
<h00k> wat
 * charlie-tca is really happy to see Xfce fixed in any factoids :)
<tsimpson> charlie-tca: feel free to check http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=xfce ;)
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, that too
<Pici> oCean: I kicked him earlier today already.
<oCean> banned now
<Tm_T> hi all
<Pici> Hi
<oCean> hy
<Pici> !nickspam > EpicTribaal
<Pici> !quietwebchat
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts and quits from being displayed in the freenode webcat, from the menu in the upper left, select options and then tick the "Hide JOINS/PARTS/QUITS" checkbox.  This setting applies to all channels that you are in.
<Pici> oops, webcat
<Pici> !quietwebchat =~ s/webcat/webchat/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> I've always thought that a mnepton is the smallest elementary particle of a mneptok
<mneptok> Pici: quite right. it's a particulate, as yet wholly formed mneptok. in Perl.
<mneptok> s/wholly/not\ wholly/
<mneptok> need a shower. then i'll be formed.
<oCean> talked to Guest72181 in pm
<Pici> how did it go?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (knge0 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Jordan_U> The floodbots have been doing really well at replacing idoru.
<Pici> Corey: ah, the same guy who was in #freenode
<Corey> Pici: And many other places.
<Pici> Corey: Seems someone already got ubottu to ignore him though.
<tsimpson> I think they just don't know how to use ubottu
<Pici> or that
<Pici> Its been a long day .____.
<h00k> yes, yes it has.
<jussi> h00k: have you been hanging out on a boat again?
<h00k> jussi: no, mostly work and wedding planning
<h00k> and sleepless nights ;(
<jussi> h00k: ooh... do I get an invite :P :P
<h00k> jussi: It's a week from Saturday!
<h00k> Also, sure!
<jussi> h00k: :D :D
 * jussi goes to ask boss if we can bring the america/canada testing trip forward :P
<h00k> doooit!
<h00k> Uh, Brittany, this is my friend from the Internet.
<h00k> like how she met tonyyarusso.
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> that would crack me up...
<jussi> h00k: where are you headed for the honeymoon?
<h00k> jussi: we're not sure yet, not doing one right away
<Pici> Finland!
 * h00k wanders off to -team channel ;)
<h00k> If I figured out how to properly adjust a factoid, I would for !piracy
<h00k> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy is <rePly> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy is  <reply> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> !piracy =~ s#^ ##
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> !piracy
<Pici> thats better.
<h00k> clearly!
<h00k> you broked it.
<h00k> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Pici> (it said rww was the last to edit it)
<h00k> I fixed it.
<Pici> you did nothing!
<tsimpson> you don't need <reply> when you have !factoid is factoid....
<h00k> NO U :(
<Pici> tsimpson: but !piracy has a number of aliases.
<tsimpson> it will still use the "real" factoid name
<Pici> since when?
<tsimpson> well, it should I think
<tsimpson> actually, it doesn't use "is" as the second word, so it wouldn't work anyway
<Pici> Indeed.
<Pici> Anyway, its all rww's fault.
<tsimpson> !baz
<ubottu> foo is bar
<tsimpson> !+baz
<ubottu> <alias> foo
<tsimpson> !+foo
<tsimpson> !foo
<Pici> silly flood protection
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> !+foo
<ubottu> bar
<tsimpson> so I was right anyway, it uses the real factoid name not the alias
<popey> @btlogin
<Spikestuff> Hi, I am trying to send a question to #ubuntu although it keeps telling me it's not able to be sent, I am not sure if I am banned from speaking or not, or if it's something else.
<Spikestuff> My question was "I added a menuentry for a boot manager in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, although once I rebooted and chose the Ubuntu partition on my laptop, and the grub menu came up, there was no option for the boot manager, any solution to this?" - any clue on why I'm not able to send it?
<tsimpson> Spikestuff: I can't see a reason why you shouldn't be able to speak in the channel, when did you last try?
<Spikestuff> A few minutes after I sent this query.
<Spikestuff> Let me try again.
<Spikestuff> Hm, now it works. Strange.
<Spikestuff> Well, thanks for checking. :>
 * tsimpson was going to try and explain, but...
<bazhang_> kleopatra appears to be a 'certificate manager'
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, computergeeksjw said: ubottu: There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-20
<elky> <an8yearoldvagyna> neight <-- no no nono nonono no no no no no no.
<h00k> I didn't sound that one out.
<h00k> >.<
<h00k> does that first part stay consistent? (the web gateway)
<elky> yes
<elky> that's the hash
<h00k> okay, just making sure, I forget that part.
<elky> * an8yearoldvagyna is now known as MiraclePenys <-- noted in #freenode
<IdleOne> banned from #u
<Jordan_U> Is Benkinooby (currently in #ubuntu) the same user as Benk_ (the user who was removed from #ubuntu for giving a mallicious command)? The nick is similar and Benkinooby said "lol" after Benk_'s removal.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: would need to check with staff to see if they are ban evading with that cloak
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: There is no ban that I know of, and Benkinooby was in the channel before Benk_ was removed.
<Jordan_U> No ban yet at least, I was planning to add a ban forward for the malicious command incident.
<IdleOne> might be the same user and hopefully the removal knocked some sense into them
<Jordan_U> The "lol" suggests otherwise :(
<Jordan_U> I guess there isn't much to do about it at the moment though.
<Tm_T> morning
<Myrtti> what is KM0201 doing?
<bazhang> PM helping jen?
<vibhav> Am I unabnned
<Tm_T> no, you're not
<Tm_T> 1824.42 <+ikonia> vibhav: could you please leave this channel, and come back no sooner than 2 weeks
<Tm_T> vibhav: I would kindly ask you to follow the request ikonia made yesterday
<vibhav> Why?
<vibhav> ikonia abuses his op powers
<ikonia> not this again
<vibhav> He does
<ikonia> vibhav: you are currently ban evading in #ubuntu
<ikonia> I've removed you
<vibhav> Ok
<vibhav> I was not ban evading
<ikonia> vibhav: do you know you are banned in #ubuntu yes/no
<ikonia> vibhav: I explained in detail the reason you where banned yesterday
<vibhav> Yes
<ikonia> so why did you join #ubuntu
<vibhav> The reason was not approriate
<vibhav> Xchat automatically joins #ubuntu
<ikonia> vibhav: right, so you are ban evading, I'm informing you I've removed you
<vibhav> Mute me
<vibhav> so you are ban evading is a wrong sentence
<ikonia> no, I've removed you as you are ban evading
<ikonia> vibhav: either way, we'll discuss the ban in 2 weeks as I said yesterday
<vibhav> Why
<vibhav> ikonia make this clear - I read that complete guide and gave it to him
<ikonia> for the reasons I explained yesterday which I don't want to re-cover pointlessly again
<vibhav> Its not important for me to Use that guide
<ikonia> it was important for you to have read it and understood it before giving it to people
<ikonia> you'd been warned and banned for this behaviour before, you did it again, you got re-banned, it's that simple
<ikonia> I'm not going to discuss it further
<vibhav> I understood and read it
<vibhav> Why
<vibhav> just because you are Losing the argument?
<vibhav> There is nothing Simple in it
<ikonia> vibhav: 1.) I asked you clearly "have you read this guide"
<ikonia> vibhav: you said "no"
<ikonia> vibhav: I banned you
<ikonia> vibhav: you then said "oh, I have read it"
<Tm_T> vibhav: this argumentation has been done before, there is no reason to do it again
<ikonia> vibhav: it's clearly obviously you had not read the guide as it was full of dead URLs and missing information
<vibhav> YOU ASKED ME , THAT , HAVE YOU USED THIS GUIDE?
<ikonia> vibhav: you had clearly not read the guide
<vibhav> I had
<ikonia> vibhav: typing it caps won't help
<vibhav> i KNOW
<vibhav> ikonia , You are not fit to be an op
<ikonia> then don't do it
<ikonia> vibhav: one of my responsabilities it to make sure the users of the channel do not get bad advice
<Tm_T> !appeal > vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav, please see my private message
<ikonia> vibhav: you are providing bad advice on a regular basis
<ikonia> vibhav: hence why this loop has re-occured
<vibhav> That was not bad !
<ikonia> vibhav: it was
<vibhav> Do you know what is bad advice
<ikonia> vibhav: it had incorrect information in it, and when I asked you about it, you had no idea of what it actually did
<vibhav> thanks Tm_T
<ikonia> vibhav: that means you're pushing advice which you don't know what it does to fix something
<Tm_T> vibhav: for the record, I agree ikonia on this
<vibhav> Why?
<Tm_T> the very same argumentation ikonia has used
<Tm_T> and I repeat: this argumentation has been done before, there is no reason to do it again
<vibhav> "Mistakes can be made by both sides"
<Tm_T> it won't lead to anywhere
<vibhav> this was yours
<Tm_T> vibhav: yes
<Tm_T> vibhav: but there's two options on proceeding on this, being not exclucive on each other
<vibhav> ikonia only knows how o critisize others
<Tm_T> vibhav: please stop now
<vibhav> criticize
<vibhav> Why Stop
<vibhav> Cant I defend for myself?
<ikonia> vibhav: not at all, I often make mistakes and I'm corrected by others,
<ikonia> vibhav: I also support other people, that's not critising them,
<Tm_T> 1) you wait 2 weeks before re-entering this channel and try discuss matter then. 2) you proceed on the steps described in appeal process
<vibhav> No you do not
<Tm_T> vibhav: stop, this is not useful, this is not defending yourself, this is only wasting time
<vibhav> No this is not
<vibhav> Ops think too much of themselves
<ikonia> I'll back out at this time and make sure the logs / comments are up to date
<Tm_T> vibhav: then proceed on appeal process, no amount of discussion here now will change this
<vibhav> Make this clear - I was not giving bad advice , I was offering suggestion
<Tm_T> if he returns before two weeks, I will not give him time to try relaunching the conversation
<ikonia> I only said two weeks in the hope that he may consider what he does this time
<ikonia> keep unbanning him he just carrys on, if it's set a little longer, hey may consider it
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> might want to do an ip host ban?
<Myrtti> since his client identifies after joining the channels
<ikonia> I'm just looking at what happened with the cloak ban
<Myrtti> his ident seems stable enough
<Myrtti> nothing happened with it
<ikonia> I saw him join as cloaked,
<Myrtti> it just didn't kick in early enough
<Myrtti> I didn't
<ikonia> 11:27 -!- vibhav [~vibhav___@unaffiliated/vibhav] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> [13:27] ~~~vibhav [~vibhav___@59.94.134.131] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> [13:27] ~~~vibhav [~vibhav___@unaffiliated/vibhav] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> the "has joined" bit is a bit confusing
<Myrtti> same thing happened yesterday before the ban
<Myrtti> [18:07] ~~~vibhav [~vibhav___@59.94.136.19] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> [18:07] ~~~vibhav [~vibhav___@unaffiliated/vibhav] has joined #ubuntu
<Tm_T> "it's not ban evasion, it's autojoin" is explanation I cant take once, but not twice
<Tm_T> and if people knows they're banned, and they leave channel rightaway after noticing they have joined a channel they shouldn't, I have no problem
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> that one again
<bazhang> yikes
<bazhang> termaster is lars torben?
<ikonia> I did wonder that
<bazhang> yeppers
<ikonia> are you certain ?
<bazhang> the false PM accusations
<ikonia> well, yes
<bazhang> szal is honest, he is not
<ikonia> and the isp
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> safe to unban the gateway I set ? the floodbot banned, and the user was klined (ie goodpoot)
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> thanks
<Termaster> why leave ?
<Termaster> why banned ? ikonia
<ikonia> Termaster: did I, or did I not warn you to drop the topic 2 times ?
<Termaster> yes so i said, HE should stop that
<Termaster> and he went on
<ikonia> Termaster: he has not mentioned the pm after I aske dyou to stop it
<ikonia> you continued
<Termaster> no he wrote:
<Termaster> "!ubuntu-es"
<ikonia> that is nothing to do with a pm
<ikonia> that is advising a user to join the channel #ubuntu-es
<Termaster> yes but NOBODY speak espagne
<Termaster> at that time
<Termaster> or spanish or what
<ikonia> 12:23 < Zankajo> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> he was trying to join the channel
<ikonia> sazl explained how to join #ubuntu-es
<Termaster> yes and that do not belong into the channel
<ikonia> yes it did
<Termaster> but it is a ubuntu channel
<ikonia> Termaster: look - enough now
<Termaster> and why is he allowed to tell lies ?
<ikonia> he's not
<Termaster> he said, i pmed him and faked it
<ikonia> Termaster: if he did or not is hard to work out, hence why you where asked, and then told to drop the topic as no harm was done
<ikonia> you've persisted in trying to pick a fight with him, you're banned
<Termaster> i do not like it to tell lies
<ikonia> ok, that's great
<Termaster> and i think that is in the law punishable
<ikonia> but it doesn't change what I've just said
<ikonia> I'm not going through this time wasting process with you
<Termaster> okay but why have you to ban me ?
<Termaster> you can kick me and give me a second chance
<bazhang> Termaster, he just told you.
<ikonia> Termaster: because I told you 2 times (they where your chances) to drop it, you kept going, you got banned
<Termaster> yes the second time were the kickn
<Termaster> i think this channel very often bann
<ikonia> that has no bearing on your situation
<Termaster> okay and how long banned ?
<Termaster> he provocated it
<ikonia> Termaster: no - YOU did
<Termaster> no
<Termaster> i behaved good first
<ikonia> you caused the problem, so you are banned
<ikonia> come back in a weeks time
<Termaster> no i saved the long and i will write to ubuntu team
<ikonia> ok
<Termaster> and to freenode to, i know the server owner
<Tm_Tr> there's no excuse for bad behaviour
<ikonia> in the mean time you will remain banned for a week at least
<ikonia> Termaster: ok, please write your letter, in the mean time please leave this hcannel
<ikonia> ok, I am now very confident that was LARS
<bazhang> it was, without question
<bazhang> now in +1
<ikonia> he's gone
<bazhang> whoops he quit
<bazhang> * [Tabledancer] (~Tabledanc@p579065D7.dip.t-dialin.net): Tabledancer
<ikonia> I'm sure he'll be back
<ikonia> ahhh bang on time
<jussi> Sir ikonia, may I have the pleasure of you reading and replying to my PM? :D
<ikonia> you certainly may
<ikonia> had I seen it I would have responded quicker
<jussi> :)
<bazhang> * [thetwo] (~thetwo@p579065D7.dip.t-dialin.net): thetwo
<ikonia> ughhh
<bazhang> lets let him speak first
<bazhang> whoops
<ikonia> nah
<ikonia> lets not
<thetwo> hello, i think, its unfair that i am banned
<ikonia> do you
<ikonia> why is that
<thetwo> first i behaved very very good
<ikonia> ok
<thetwo> and then is stupid szal must told me:
<thetwo> "!offtopic"
<ikonia> thetwo: how about this
<ikonia> thetwo: you didn't follow the rules
<ikonia> thetwo: you got banned
<ikonia> thetwo: you where told not to get in for a week
<thetwo> no moment i ask why he is not banned
<ikonia> thetwo: so I suggest you leave now,
<ikonia> thetwo: he didn't break the rules
<ikonia> he followed instructions
<thetwo> he did a BIG libel
<thetwo> he said things, and faked everything
<ikonia> no
<thetwo> and cant proove it
<ikonia> tell you what, I've got a better idea
<thetwo> okay i will go
<thetwo> and complain
<ikonia> I'm going to end this conversation and submit a complaint to your ISP
<ikonia> I have the logs stamped and verified by Freenode, so I'll log a complaint too
<thetwo> yes and what will do that ?
<thetwo> i did not any illegally
<ikonia> I'll let your ISP deal with that
<thetwo> yes he will lought
<ikonia> thetwo: you right your letter, and I'll right mine, lets end it there
<ikonia> I will now complain as they should be able to tie him up with Lars and the original complaint I made
<bazhang> kubuntu channel people are ignorant?
<ikonia> in what way ?
<bazhang> dean just entered saying that ^
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> I didn't even see dean in #kubuntu
<bazhang> <Guest72146> some odd targeting of szal here
<ikonia> just chance I think
<bazhang> same exact issue with compiz, one that even the #compiz experts cannot re-create
<bazhang> <saikat> can anyone help me to find any contact info of partnership on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> (sorry not been following)
<bazhang> just that, nothing else
<jpds> bazhang: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/partnerships
<Pici> jpds: The person said that no one has gotten back to him a week after asking something to the contact info on that page.
<jpds> Is he still around?
<jpds> Guess not.
<Pici> No
<IdleOne> ross` in #u might turn into a problem
 * IdleOne steps away for a few
<Pici> ikonia: encryption libraries are silly
<ikonia> oh ?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from xindzz`off)
<Pici> handled.
<ikonia> so I see
<ikonia> can we setup a new rule, people who say "anyone?" get banned for 1 year on sight
<topyli> :)
<ikonia> you seem receptive to that, so I'll up it to 2 years
<charlie-tca> +1
<ikonia> it's getting momentum
<rww> ikonia: re: dawid: looks like they're on a dynamically-addressed cellphone network. The ban szal mentioned was #41916
<ikonia> I saw you delt with it, so went back to sleep
<rww> wfm
<ikonia> I also see 41928 and 41915
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Testtube1 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ryan__ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Corey> I turned +r off.
<Corey> One user pasteflooding shouldn't cause that.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-21
<ubottu> twb called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<bazhang> <Noah> Will ubuntu assist me in receiving a labotomy?  trolling multiple channels
<rww> Yeah, I've been keeping an eye out for more from them. Seems quiet thusfar, though.
<bazhang> yep. just gave an @mark in case there is some doubt as to his/her intent
<Dawid> cze
<Dawid> #ubuntu.pl
<bazhang> Dawid, /join #ubuntu-pl
<bazhang> whoops
<rww> They're ban-forwarded here from #ubuntu because they apparently think #ubuntu's topic is "attack random people with cusswords".
<elky> I can understand that confusion. It's a common typo.
<elky> they also appear to be using mobileternets.
<rww> hence the banforward being on their ident and ISP
<bazhang> rww, seems we had dual bans on that one, I had already removed mine
<bazhang> mernilio
<dobeFEguy> hello
<dobeFEguy> I have friends that were helping me out with some pretty serious customization to get my company working towards some linux products (I work with adobe)
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: yes?
<dobeFEguy> my friends (tech leads from HP and Google) most of them were banned apparently over ego issues of moderators here not liking being corrected
<rww> dobeFEguy: Do you happen to have nicknames handy so I can look up the relevant logs?
<dobeFEguy> HP switched to Mint already, and he wants me to go the same route, and it sounds like google is talking about the same thing
<dobeFEguy> I cant get that approved, how can I get them on here to help me out
<dobeFEguy> Im not sure
<rww> I can't really discuss bans if I don't know what situation you're talking about, after all :)
<dobeFEguy> let me ping the guy I was talking to tonight and see what his nick was
<rww> alright. Hostname works too, though you might prefer to PM that.
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: and just to comment what you have provided thus far: it's very irrelevant for who people work at (:
<dobeFEguy> i dont understand
<dobeFEguy> oh, sorry, I wasn't trying to brag that I work at adobe, I'm just excited that we are putting effort into linux finally so I like to let people know
<rww> dobeFEguy: I think Tm_T's saying that we only consider peoples' behavior in #ubuntu when removing them, not their employer ;)
<Tm_T> that ^
<Tm_T> anyway, there's nothing we can do until we have enough details, as rww stated (:
<dobeFEguy> oh, I'm just saying that I think there are definitely people you don't want to drive away, especially when they were banned for no good reason, and both for the same thing, just seeing a pattern thats all and I was concerned
<dobeFEguy> when you have the support of certain companies it is good for all
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: we don't know yet if they were banned for no good reason, or banned at all (:
<dobeFEguy> noisewaterphd
<Tm_T> ah, him
<dobeFEguy> thats the guy I asked to help me tonight and he said he was still banned
<dobeFEguy> i suppose we could communicate via other routes, but I'd like the thoughts of everyone here through the process
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: what really needs to happen is, if I recall correctly the situation with him, is that he comes here and discuss the situation with us
<dobeFEguy> ok well i dont really know what to do
<dobeFEguy> can you tell him that
<Tm_T> unfortunately there's not much you can do (:
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: been told
<rww> dobeFEguy: For what it's worth, the original discussion that got him forwarded here was between him and another non-operator, in which he insisted something rather obviously incorrect. There was no "moderator" involved in the discussion, so it's not a matter of "not liking being corrected".
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: I undestand if some people find our channel moderation a bit harsh at times, especially for bystanders who don't have all the details
<rww> or, in other words, the person he was disagreeing with and the op that actioned him are different people.
<dobeFEguy> i dont get it
<dobeFEguy> they got banned for debating?
<Tm_T> no
<rww> No, they got banned for giving incorrect support in a support channel.
<Tm_T> well, and continuing non-support debate in a support channel after being asked to discuss it elsewhere, I believe
<dobeFEguy> that doesnt sound right, these guys I'm talking about are pretty brilliant, sounds like miscommunication to me
<dobeFEguy> hes not answering me
<dobeFEguy> If i can get him, who should I urge him to talk to?
<Tm_T> to join this channel
<Tm_T> so the discussion is publicly logged and be judged by others (:
<dobeFEguy> ok thanks, maybe ill be back I guess
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: I also would like to notify that when we will be discussing with him about this, we will not allow bystanders to be in this channel
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: ^
<dobeFEguy> sorry, Ill go
<Tm_T> dobeFEguy: if you have further questions about our policies, feel free to PM me or ask in this channel (:
<Tm_T> bah
<noisewaterphd> somebody wants to talk to me?
<Tm_T> hi, depending on what you are looking for
<noisewaterphd> I was asked for some help, a person I guess we both know said you wanted to talk to me
<Tm_T> may I ask where you were asked for help?
<noisewaterphd> aim
<Tm_T> ok, was just wondering
<noisewaterphd> he wanted me to join him on irc, I made an attempt but I am banned
<noisewaterphd> I assume that is what this is all about
<Tm_T> well, I doubt you did an attempt to join #ubuntu
<noisewaterphd> i did
<noisewaterphd> it dumped me here and told me i was still banned
<Tm_T> when did you try join the channel?
<noisewaterphd> not sure, maybe 30mins ago
<Tm_T> ah, I see now, my bad
<Tm_T> as you did try join #ubuntu, are you interested on trying to discuss the matter why you are directed to here?
<noisewaterphd> sure thing
<Tm_T> do you remember what it was about?
<noisewaterphd> not exactly, I believe I was arguing about ssh with someone, and then hastily banned in my opinion
<noisewaterphd> yep
<noisewaterphd> i was arguing that ssh is a valid encryption mechanism for vpn
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: if I recall things correctly, and if I can gather enough from logs, that was one part of the discussion yes (:
<jussi> Tm_T: and his crazy backwards smileys...
<noisewaterphd> I was then provided a link as proof that i was wrong, however the link provided specifically listed ssh as a valid encryption mechanism for vpn
<noisewaterphd> then i was banned with no notice
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: one moment
<noisewaterphd> ya, i was just browsing the log as well
<noisewaterphd> but again, i was not trying to attack the guy in anyway, but I can see how he could feel that way
<jussi> noisewaterphd: I havent seen the log, but I'd say #ubuntu isnt really the place for arguing whats right and wrong, its a support channel. If you have a problem with what an op says, its best to join here and talk about it, get it cleared up and then go and support again in #ubuntu.
<jussi> noisewaterphd: #ubuntu is too busy as it is.
<Tm_T> what jussi says (:
<noisewaterphd> my intention was not to cause a problem
<Tm_T> if that doesn't happen voluntarily, sometimes banforward is used, like in this case
<Tm_T> it might be a bit harsh, I admit that
<jussi> I think thats probably the reason for the banforward to here, so ... yeah what Tm_T said :)
<jussi> noisewaterphd: so do you think you could keep strictly to support in #ubuntu, and problems to PM/here?
<noisewaterphd> I never had a problem in several years
<noisewaterphd> and in the case where i was banned, I was really just trying to help
<noisewaterphd> i think i just inadvertantly came off as combative
<jussi> noisewaterphd: yeah, I hear you, just a matter of trying to keep things sane in there, its crazy enough as it is
<noisewaterphd> so to directly answer your question: yes
<jussi> noisewaterphd: no probs, Tm_T will get the ban removed for you then :)
<jussi> thanks for understanding
<noisewaterphd> np, thanks guys
<Tm_T> noisewaterphd: ban is removed, you're free to join the support channel. Feel free to join this channel on any issue. (:
<noisewaterphd> if there is anything else I'll lurk for a moment, otherwise have a good night gentlemen
<noisewaterphd> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> no need to lurk, you're free to part
<noisewaterphd> of course now the guy asking me to come here is nowhere to be found :)
<noisewaterphd> goodnight guys
<bazhang> its not a pinguy question :(
<Dawid> #Ubuntu.pl
<Dawid> #ubuntu.pl
<Myrtti> Dawid: trying to access #ubuntu?
<Dawid> #Chat-World
<h00k> Dawid: What is your goal?
<Pici> *!~dawid@*cdma.centertel.pl$#ubuntu-ops in #ubuntu
<h00k> I saw that, yeah.
<Dawid> #soulseek polska
<ikonia> Dawid: do you speak English ?
<Dawid> Icon-NoT. I know how Polish, and now with gogol korzytam interpreter
<IdleOne> why not forward them to -pl instead of here
<rww> because they're banned for cussing out users in #ubuntu, not for trying to access #ubuntu-pl
<Pici> h00k: What was in that video?
<h00k> Pici: It was Rebecca Black's new video :|
<Pici> oh
<Pici> I'm not clicking it.
<h00k> Don't :(
<Pici> I haven't seen or heard her other one...
<h00k> ...
<h00k> how?
<h00k> You have skillz.
<h00k> I applaud you.
<Pici> I willfully avoided it.
<h00k> although, I think it's an experience everyone should have once.
<Pici> I've seen many other horrible internet things, I think I've had enough.
<jussi> I saw about 10 seconds... was enough for me
<popey> lightweights
<popey> real men watch revbecca black all the way through
<popey> then nyan cat
<popey> GRRRR!
<jpds> popey: s/black/brooke/
<Pici> Then Tunak Tunak Tun?
<popey> *shudder*
<h00k> I forgot about that song.
<h00k> Tunak Tunak Tun
<h00k> DA DA DA!
<knome> rebecca black? who is that altogether??
<Jordan_U> Grr, autobleh failed me again.
<oCean> my +q did not work?
<Pici> oCean: you can't +q people who have a +e.
<Pici> Which webchat people get.
<oCean> oh right, I forgot
<oCean> again :(
<Pici> I wonder if that fellow connected using irc.ubuntu.com and thinks that #ubuntu is where they should be.
 * h00k takes notes
<Jordan_U> Pici: To get close to the same effect with webchat users does it make sense to ban then (without removing them)?
<Jordan_U> s/then/them/
<Pici> Jordan_U: no, the +e affects +b as well.
<Jordan_U> :(
<Pici> The bot takes care of it if you just kick.
<oCean> a kick is sufficient to remove the exempt
<Jordan_U> In that situation it would have been really nice to be able to quiet then talk in PM though :(
<oCean> yes, that's what I intended
<Pici> Well, they can still join #ubuntu with the current system, but the bots wont went an excempt for them.
<Pici> Maybe I should just re-explain how webchat users are treated.. would that be helpful?
<knome> wikipage?
<Pici> There is one somewhere.
<knome> link that to a factoid, THAT would be helpful :)
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Floodbots#Ban_Evasion_using_Webchat
<Jordan_U> I understand it, I just find it unfortunate.
<h00k> I should revisit these floodbots wikis
<h00k> just to remember
<Pici> I added it to the topic in -ops-monitor
<h00k> bah.
<h00k> wrong channel. I'm going to take a break for a while.
<Dawid> #ubuntu.pl
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Corey> #ubuntu.pl is invite only.  #ubuntu-pl is likely where you want to go.
<Dawid> Cześć
<oCean> Dawid: do you understand that you have been forwarded here for your bahaviour in #ubuntu?
<oCean> Dawid: please respond
<Dawid> Ocean- No
<oCean> Dawid: your bahaviour and language in #ubuntu are unacceptable
<Dawid> oCean- Okay, sorry
<oCean> Dawid: because of that you are banned from that channel, do you understand?
<Dawid> oCean- I understand
<oCean> Dawid: the channel is English only. So you cannot start speaking in Polish.
<oCean> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<oCean> Dawid: please read those carefully ^
<Dawid> oCean- And you know any Polish, but not # ubuntu.pl
<oCean> Dawid: the channel is #ubuntu-pl
<oCean> not .pl
<Pici> oCean: it forwards to #ubuntu-pl
<oCean> Pici: oh, Corey pointed out it's invite only
<Dawid> oCean- OK, but something else, because there are not people to be nice. If bad writing, I apologize, but kozytam with google translator.
<Corey> There may be a forward on that, I didn't check. :-)
<oCean> Dawid: ok, I understand. But you really have to try not to get upset.
<Dawid> oCean- I did not want to offend anyone
<oCean> Dawid: but you did, obviously.
<oCean> I don't have to repeat those words, right?
<Dawid> oCean- And you know some Polish IRC is just not what podawałeś before?
<oCean> sorry? Can you rephrase that?
<Dawid> oCean- Do you know any Polish IRC, but not this, then what You gave
<oCean> oh, sorry - no I don't know any other polish channel.
<oCean> #ubuntu-pl cannot help you?
<Dawid> oCena- On that channel is not too interesting: /
<oCean> Ok, sorry, but I cannot help you with that.
<Dawid> oCean- It's a shame something can look for in google
<oCean> So, if you think you can control yourself and like to use the #ubuntu channel again, I really need you to read those guidelines
<oCean> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dawid> I do not understand too much
<oCean> Ok, the English might be difficult to grasp. What you do have to understand that we need you to respect the others in the channel
<oCean> And that, when others point out some of the rules of the channel. you listen to them
<Dawid> No longer can I behave normally, ie not to experience, etc.
<oCean> Sorry, but I don't fully understand your last sentence
<Dawid> I will not live and no one will be controlled
<oCean> You don't want to follow the guidelines?
<oCean> You don't want people to tell you how to behave?
<Dawid> I'll have to behave well, apparently badly translated google
<oCean> :)
<oCean> ah ok, then. I understood that as "I don't want to be controlled"
<Dawid> And you're the administrator here?
<oCean> Operator, yes
<oCean> I can remove your ban, so you can enter the #ubuntu channel again
<Dawid> That I'm sorry for everything
<Dawid> All right. thank you
<oCean> that's a good start :)
<oCean> But please remember that, when you get banned again, a second ban is much harder to get removed
<oCean> Dawid: can you please try to join #ubuntu channel?
<Dawid> Well, I remember. I'm new here, I have some Linux 2-3 days
<oCean> Sure, we all started once...
<Dawid> I can join the ubuntu channel?
<oCean> please try
<Dawid> And how do I get there?
<oCean> type
<oCean> /join #ubunt
<oCean> err
<oCean> /join #ubuntu
<oCean> Dawid: it seems you joined!
<Dawid> Well, I went. Once again thanks for everything and sorry
<oCean> Sure, glad we worked it out.
<oCean> Dawid: if there is nothing more we can do for you, can you leave this channel?
<Dawid> And as I always turn on the IRC this channel I turn on ubuntu, how can I set myself to my two should join?
<Dawid> Well, no problem. See you
<Myrtti> smallfoot-
<h00k> where?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu
<h00k> there.
<h00k> I believe I still had a ban
<oCean> yes, BT 37145
<h00k> So, that'd be ban evading, yes?
<oCean> exactly
<h00k> taken care of.
<h00k> Oh, I had one in #ubuntu-offtopic
<h00k> Myrtti: good eye, thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (msmist appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-22
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from derp|gone)
<bazhang> <rabbit1> how to migrate from ubuntu to windows ?
<bazhang> surely a candidate for -unsupported
<IdleOne> are we seriously entertaining the idea of -unsupported?
<Tm_T> well, it's been a source of amusement for us so many years now...
<rww> #ubuntu-notubuntu
<bazhang> rww, nice
<IdleOne> !persistant is <alias> usb
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rww> !-usb
<ubottu> usb aliases: unetbootin, liveusb, persistant - added by Pici on 2007-12-19 14:05:13 - last edited by Pici on 2008-02-05 19:10:19
<rww> one of you two can't spell.
<bazhang> it's ent
<rww> !persistent is <alias> usb
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<IdleOne> well, um, ok so i can't speel but now we got the bad speelers covered also
<rww> indeed
<Myrtti> löl
<oCean> another report
<oCean> User: e_imut!~ce_imut@114.79.49.104   spammed me (in a pm) with another server to connect to, just letting the ops know it works by joining this channel
<elky> they appear to have disappeared
<oCean> no?
<oCean> ce_imut
<oCean> no reaction in pm
<elky> ah, i just looked at the nick portion of what you pasted, sorry
<elky> doesn't seem to have spammed my test connection
<oCean> seems same MO as earlier this week
<oCean> ^ talking about BT 41870 and 41875
<oCean> I can set a forward again, and if it plays out like last weekend change it in a ban
<ikonia> spam confirmed
<ikonia> it seems to only hit registered users
<ikonia> 10:31 <ce_imut>  hai mooky anda menggunakan MIRC silakan ketik /server
<ikonia> blah blah
<oCean> or that
<oCean> thanks :)
<ikonia> did a bit of a naughty and borrowed someones account that was logged in on my server
<ikonia> the wonders of Screen :)
<popey> "borrowed"
<oCean> yay for screen
<ikonia> yeah, I connected to someones screen who uses my machine and just joined ubuntu
<ikonia> hello there frots
<Frots> hi ikonia
<ikonia> hw can we help you today Frots
<Frots> ah, I joined this by accident I guess
<Frots> my bad
<ikonia> no problem
<oCean> excusez-moi monsieur ikonia ?
<LjL> sorry mister ikonia
<oCean> I got that :)
<bazhang> * [MicroBot] (~ubot@82-168-107-74.ip.telfort.nl): ubot
<LjL> it's seveas'
<bazhang> okay
<bazhang> * [jaaaaaaaaaaack] (~moreno@151.75.167.18): Moreno   is baaaaaack
<oCean> trolls will be trolls
<bazhang> should have added a witty kick line
<oCean> Am i banana? "no but you did split"
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> In ubottu, Python said: test is test
<ikonia> some of the guys in #bash are super patient
<Jordan_U> Has python been warned before about advertising his distro in #ubuntu? (I can't access the BT at the moment).
<Pici> Jordan_U: I don't see anything about that in there.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-23
<bazhang> python has a distro?
<Pici> http://polyboxos.schreiberstein.de/wp/ perhaps
<rww> Of course he does. All the best annoying #ubuntu people do.
<ikonia> another new linux distro
<ikonia> what a total joke
<ikonia> these fools who change one package and call it their own distro or update 1 package version
<bazhang> * [lsheeba] (~klozar@auh-as52217.alshamil.net.ae): alRomaithi
<elky> context?
<bazhang> muted, admitted to being multiple nicks with same issue in PM, ranting excessively in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just exited channel after calmer PM
<Stockholm_Angel> im banned from #ubuntu
<Stockholm_Angel> :(
<Stockholm_Angel> why
<oCean> You don't remember?
<oCean> Stockholm_Angel: ^ that was an actual question
<Stockholm_Angel> no
<Stockholm_Angel> no  reason was given
<oCean> When did it happen?
<oCean> Stockholm_Angel: it seems you have no intention to resolve this issue. You can leave this channel now, and return in a couple of hours to see if the OP that removed you is available
<oCean> Stockholm_Angel: There is a no-idling policy here, so please /part this channel
<Stockholm_Angel> Sorry oCean
<Stockholm_Angel> I have got kids
<Stockholm_Angel> They where crying
<Stockholm_Angel> this morning i think
<oCean> Stockholm_Angel: It's not my ban, and the OP that did remove you is not currently available - you can return in a couple of hours.
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, no idea why you were banned?
<bazhang> #ubuntu: 2011-07-22T19:46:57 <Stockholm_Angel> TURN ON THE NEWS NOW huge explosion and attack in norway
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, please respond
<Stockholm_Angel> Yeah and? 80 kids died. it was important
<Stockholm_Angel> they where shot dead
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, not anything to do with ubuntu support at all.
<Stockholm_Angel> sorry
<bazhang> so why post it
<Stockholm_Angel> i thought i was posting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Stockholm_Angel> Sorry
<Stockholm_Angel> was an error
<Stockholm_Angel> i live with a computer engineer who NEEDS the channel
<Stockholm_Angel> PLEASE unban this hst mark
<Stockholm_Angel> If you MUST ban me then ban me on nick alone
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, what would banning by nick do?
<bazhang> !guidelines | Stockholm_Angel
<ubottu> Stockholm_Angel: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bazhang> !coc | Stockholm_Angel
<ubottu> Stockholm_Angel: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<Stockholm_Angel> It would allow the peron who needs #ubuntu for buisiness to use it
<Stockholm_Angel> it was an error bazhang
<Stockholm_Angel> genuinly
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, ban evasion?
<Stockholm_Angel> I wouldnt
<Stockholm_Angel> couldnt
<Stockholm_Angel> its against the law here
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, I'm uncertain to remove the ban for you in #ubuntu at this time, you seem to have a history of not following the guidelines in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, please read them above, as well as the code of conduct
<Stockholm_Angel> bazhang: i do follow the guidelines of ubuntu-offtopic
<Stockholm_Angel> ok somtimes i dont, mostly i do
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, the logs indicate otherwise
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, please don't idle here.
<bazhang> <Oxymoron> Does anyone know what SOnos player is?
<bazhang> <Alien_go> excuse me can I use the  alien starship whit ubuntu?
<bazhang> * [I_L_Microsoft] (~moreno@151.75.190.104): Moreno   jaaaaaack from yesterday
<oCean> alien_go was moreno also
<bazhang> yeppers
<oCean> bazhang: I have him in pm
<oCean> lord_thingy that is
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> for an atheist he's protesting a lot
<bazhang> <I_L_Microsoft> i can change ip and nick :D
<bazhang> from PM
<oCean> lord_underworld in pm: whatever, i thought i was doing something good
<bazhang> moreno came back as merda
<oCean> bazhang: merda
<oCean> oh
<bazhang> oCean, not criticizing you, sorry if I gave that impression
<oCean> bazhang: huh?, I had no such impression.
<oCean> oh wait, that was *his* reply to me
<bazhang> oCean, ah ha!
<bazhang> without context the bazhang: merda would be quite humorous
<oCean> I pointed out that -ops was the channel to report abuse and when asked to stop he should stop. ^^ That was his reply
<oCean> right
<oCean> I see that now :)
<bazhang> unity uses compiz afaik, as does unity-2d
<popey> nope
<popey> unity is a compiz plugin
<popey> unity-2d doesn't use compiz
<Myrtti> did you guys notice that
<oCean> oooh you found something
<oCean> I *saw* it, but did not *notice* it :(
<Myrtti> I still have the skillz
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (khjwe appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> Incarus6 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, frankl said: !ops mrmist is trying to netsex me
<mrmist> he did indeed.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Pici_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Myrtti> Pici: you've got fans
<oCean> BadtotheBone21, hi there
<BadtotheBone21> Hi
<oCean> what can we do for you?
<BadtotheBone21> sorry wrong channel
<BadtotheBone21> but hey where can i get a good music p2p program for linu?
<BadtotheBone21> linux/
<BadtotheBone21> ?
<bazhang> probably the "engineer" that needed access to #ubuntu so badly
<bazhang> * [derp] (troll@2a01:270:2050:1337::117): Piss off!   <-- thought he was banned
<rww> IP address changed, will fix.
<bazhang> * [derpyshitty] (434744c4@gateway/web/freenode/ip.67.71.68.196): bas7-montrealak-1128744132.dsl.bell.ca/67.71.68.19
<bazhang> wonder who
<rww> hah, they just /joined #ubuntu-unregged and tried to get exempted. Apparently someone thinks LjL is stupid :P
<bazhang> we know better!
#ubuntu-ops 2011-07-24
<bazhang> seems some people think #ubuntu is chat-town
<bazhang> <centHOGG> stop drinking
<rww> makes me facepalm how people who know channel rules still get prissy when asked not to be offtopic
<bazhang> next time is a remove
<rww> bazhang: fail :P
<rww> (though I agree with the effort :P)
<bazhang> he's muted
<rww> oh, I can't read. sorry.
<bazhang> he is notorious for ignoring channel rules
<rww> !language > lion42
<bazhang> <Reikoku> This channel must be a nightmare to moderate with so many rules :P
<bazhang> no response from centhogg via PM.
<bazhang> * sabdfl (avo@start.supporting.ipv6.cyanix.org)
<bazhang> really?
<rww> I guess fearless leader doesn't have nick protection turned on :|
<bazhang> surely he qualifies for an ubuntu cloak
<bazhang> can someone confirm that is in fact sabdfl
<rww> I doubt it, hence my last message.
<bazhang> thats a protected nick? or not
<rww> I tend to assume people are imposters under any nick if they're not nickserv identified, though.
<rww> bazhang: not protected, as I said.
<bazhang> spoofing that nick should not be allowed imo
<rww> get sabdfl to fix his nickserv account, then
<bazhang> pfifo just does not pay attention when "helping"
<bazhang> nicofs said clearly that he got 404 when trying to update package lists
<bazhang> <Dawid> Hello. You know maybe some tutorial how to make a bot Send e-mail on the ECG?
<bazhang> electrocardiogram?
<Flannel> EKG
<Flannel> perhaps http://www.ecglongdistance.net/ ?
<pfifo> can I get another op to backup rww's decision to ban me from offtopic for one hour for non-personal reasons?
<ldunn> yo
<pfifo> I apoligized, thought I struck a nerve with him, but he says its simply for rule breaking and banned me with no warning
<rww> The IRC guidelines that you've seen linked in #ubuntu* various times were the warning.
<rww> and considering what I'm seeing in Bantracker, the hour that I said you're going to be banned for is pretty lenient, because you /really/ should know better at this point
<pfifo> I signed the Ubuntu CoC on launchpad, and seen plenty of o4o on offtopic, usually a factoiod is presented and things stop. And in addition to that I have been abused plenyt of time in violation of ever rule ubuntu could ever make in helping out in #ubuntu. That said I know I was wrong, But a personal issue is a personal issue
<rww> You still think it's a personal issue?
<rww> Like, the explanation I've given you twice now about joking about rape and murder being unacceptable for our channels hasn't sunk in yet?
<pfifo> rww, Well if you really ant to make an example, im probably the guy
<rww> Since you're the person who broke the rules, yes, you are.
<pfifo> however if your really going to ban me, I expect a clean #ubuntu-offtopic chat
<pfifo> if its not for personal reasons
<rww> Surprisingly, once you departed, the channel showed a sharp decrease in misogyny. Funny thing that.
<rww> They're currently making fun of Hurd in an entirely guidelines-compliant way.
<ldunn> Also, my face.
<pfifo> well theres a place for everything, offtopic has had its convergences in the past if your seriously going to clean it all up, then good luck
<rww> so clueless
<Myrtti> going back to bed...
<oCean> sometimes #u is in this weird cycle.
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, HITIN said: ubottu: there hash is different
<Tm_T> good night all
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-16
<fujisan> i want to file a complaint against ikonia  he is harrasing me in #macosx
<fujisan> can you ask him to ignore me and leave me alone please kthanx for all your help
<fujisan> i will idle till then bye
<fujisan> have a nice day :)
<Tm_T> fujisan: no idling here
<IdleOne> fujisan: if you have a problem with a user in a channel that has nothing to do with ubuntu I suggest you contact the channel ops for that channel.
 * fujisan shrugs but he got me banned from the entire ubuntu namespace
<IdleOne> fujisan: No, you got yourself banned from the Ubuntu name space.
<elky> IdleOne, jinx.
<fujisan> okay will do thanks for your advise i will depart this channel now then
<IdleOne> thank you.
<fujisan> hello elky  :)
<fujisan> bye all
<elky> IdleOne, the irony here is hilarious.
<IdleOne> heh :)
<DJones> yannick has been asked multiple time not to keep joining with hello world/ok/smilies, kicked/removed a couple of times, just set a ban after they've continued to do it
<IdleOne> How long do you feel the ban should last?
<elky> he's still banned from -irc
<elky> (fujisan, that is)
<IdleOne> I meant yannick
<elky> i wc'd
<DJones> Probably only 24 hours unless they come here to ask about removal
<Tm_T> I'd rather banforward here?
<IdleOne> I think there is some language barrier going on also with him
<DJones> Good idea, I'll have a look at changing it to a banforward
<IdleOne> DJones: need a hand?
<DJones> Is the format /mode +b  *!*yannick@2a01:e35:8a20:b1a0:59e7:2fa6:6b9a:*$#ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> yup
<DJones> Thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<DJones> Was looking at the classroom notes from a while back
<IdleOne> hehe
<DJones> Right, back to trying to lower my blood pressure
<IdleOne> Cheerios is part of a healthy balanced breakfast and helps lower cholesterol
<IdleOne> Says so right on the box
<DJones> I doubt that will help when its hitting 185/125
<chu> Hello yannick.
<yannick> hello chu
<DJones> Hi yannick
<yannick> hi DJones
<yannick> btw
<yannick> sorry
<IdleOne> yannick: You keep saying you're sorry but you also keep repeating the behaviour that got you banned. Why?
<yannick> because I'am working
<yannick> with it
<DJones> You were forwarded here instead of #ubuntu because you keep making random comments/hello world or :) symbols, you say you'll stop but haven't
<yannick> ok
<yannick> so I'll now and I understand a bit more where I am now
<yannick> so again sorry
<DJones> All we ask is that you stop doing that, are you able to say that you will stop with those comments
<yannick> ok
<yannick> fine isn't it?
<IdleOne> yannick: you are aware there is also a #ubuntu-fr for french language support?
<yannick> no
<IdleOne> Now you are :)
<yannick> but thank you
<yannick> I have to work English sorry
<IdleOne> ok, well #ubuntu is for support. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. You are welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic and practice English in there.
<DJones> yannick: Can you say that you will stop with those comments, yes or no?
<yannick> no
<yannick> for now
<yannick> sorry
<yannick> that one?
<DJones> yannick: Its the ok / yes / no / hello world comments you make, ubuntu queries/help are welcome, but not general chat comments
<IdleOne> yannick: nous avons besoin que vous comprenez que #ubuntu est un canal de support et des commentaire comme "hello world" at des :) son des distraction non necessaire.
<yannick> ok
<IdleOne> est vous capable de vous restraindre?
<yannick> oui
<IdleOne> merci
<yannick> yes
<IdleOne> DJones: agreed and understood
<yannick> ok
<DJones> IdleOne: Thanks
<DJones> yannick: I'll remove the ban in #ubuntu, please try to stay on topic
<IdleOne> yannick: vous pouvez maintenant rejoindre #ubuntu et partir d'ici. Bonne journee.
<IdleOne> yannick: You are no longer banned in #ubuntu. Please part this channel and rejoin #ubuntu at your leisure
<chu> This guy: vijaym124 is just directing factoids to people in #ubuntu
<chu> Well, he quit.
<CarpetCleaner69> hey guys just wanted to let you all know that ikonia is a faggot
<CarpetCleaner69> #ubuntu is retarded and gay
<CarpetCleaner69> suck my dick!!!!!!!
 * CarpetCleaner69 slaps her pussy for FREEDOM
<CarpetCleaner69> YEAAAAAAAA
<CarpetCleaner69> NIGGERRRRRRRRR
<CarpetCleaner69> NIGGERFAGGOOOOOOOOOT
<groupcat> ok then.
<ikonia> klined
<ikonia> :)
<kloeri> me and cholby are both faggots I guess
<ikonia> probably in his eyes
<Fuchs> kloeri: we told you: stop being one :(
<ikonia> perhaps the latter of his insults, there seems no reason, so why not
<kloeri> Fuchs: but it's in my genes :(
<Fuchs> kloeri: I am afraid to tell you that you are fired, then :(
<kloeri> heh
 * Fuchs goes to corner and shuts up :)
<mneptok> the closest i ever got to being gay was Dykes' Quarterly voting me "Lesbianism's Greatest Recruiting Method"  :/
<Amaranth> da dum tish
<Pici> oops
<mneptok> Pici: from Saturday - 13:30 <+Myrtti> !cloak > sleax
<ikonia> avis: are you active now ?
<avis> i am the owner of ubuntu and i am banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> ahh, you are great
<ikonia> I don't know what you mean by I am the owner of ubuntu
<ikonia> however, a few of us have been trying to contact you when you joined to resolve your ban
<avis> i'm not the CEO Balmer passed away
<ikonia> (which is why I was quick to ask you when you joined)
<ikonia> avis: I don't know what you're referencing, I'm sorry
<avis> please have been unbanned from ubuntu i have been banned forever.
<avis> #ubuntu
<avis> in case i need aid
<ikonia> avis: well, that's what we've been trying to contact you about
<avis> thank you
<avis> have a great day
<ikonia> ????
<ikonia> I have failed
<Pici> odd.
<ikonia> people have been trying to contact him every time he joins
<ikonia> I am now added to the failure list
<ikonia> based on his contribution in apple I'd suggest his motives are not innocent
<ikonia> < avis> sco is novel linux 4 minutes
<Pici> Why waste time?
<ikonia> ???
<Pici> If it looks like a duck....
<ikonia> well, I first thought it may have been a language issue,
<ikonia> now I'm doubting that
<Pici> Fuchs: care to take a look at the recent flood of spammers we got in #u ?
<Fuchs> Pici: already saw it and already discussing it
<Pici> Fuchs: great.
<Fuchs> Pici: the ones involved should be gone now, inform us if you have more problems
<Fuchs> Pici: does #ubuntu usually come with idoru, or do you just have your floodbots?
<Pici> Fuchs: will do
<Pici> Fuchs: iirc, we haven't had idoru for a while.  by design or something
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> thanks, poke us if you have more problems (maybe not me, I am only partially here. Have a look at /stats p or go to #freenode)
<Pici> Fuchs: I was just looking at who had last talked in #freenode, thats why I picked on you
<Fuchs> Pici: yeah, just mentioned it because I'll be mostly gone until later in the (UTC) evening, just to make sure you'll poke the right persons :)
<Pici> Fuchs: righto
<bazhang> aircrack seems to no longer be in the repos
<IdleOne> from the topic in #aircrack it is dead
<ikonia> net split city today
<bazhang> it's #aircrack-ng I thought
<IdleOne> ah
<bazhang> <raidghost> Have #ubuntu ever thought of getting a que system for questions asked in here?
<bazhang> is that not #ubuntu-meta ?
<bazhang> why do people get so impatient, especially at the worst times
<bazhang> if all the software is downloaded, and it's configuring, for example
<IdleOne> I can't see how a queue would make things faster, if anything it would make the wait longer.
<bazhang> I meant mala
<bazhang> 10 minutes to configure is not *that* long
<Fuchs> queues are silly anyway, people have different fields of expertise, so they take the questions they can answer, regardless of any order
<bazhang> ban forward  eir to ##fix_your_connection ?
<Pici> bazhang: because they don't know what its doing.
<Pici> at least when things are downloading they know "this is being downloaded"
<bazhang> Pici, good point
<bazhang> from experience, interrupting it at the configuring stage can have some less than good effects
<Pici> indeed.
<chu> bazhang: I believe he just wants an intro the to cli.
<bazhang> chu, he's just repeating the same question without adding indication he has read any of the links
<chu> Yeah, now I see.
<bazhang> cmd code plz
<chu> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-17
<fishbait> can i get unbanned on grounds of my own stupidity
<fishbait> i was trying to send five set to 2 dots to elicit a human response that way i'd know if i was alone or if someone could hear a chat error test if u will unfortunately i sent them way too fast ...i am human mind you (in case the thinking is that i'm some sort of advanced bot.)
<fishbait> V.V no response someone please help me?
<Jordan_U> fishbait: I was just about to respond to you. That unfortunately shows that you haven't quite learned the lesson of being patient.
<fishbait> ahh i see i'm just used to the rapid response times seen in #ubuntu usually response flew in almost immediately
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Unless there are network errors it's pretty safe to say that there's always *someone* awake in #ubuntu. In addition, even on channels where that's not the case (like this one, and 99% of other IRC channels) it's still impolite to prod in that way. You should simply ask your question and wait patiently for an answer, if nobody knows the answer then nobody will answer.
<fishbait> ah ty  will network errors show a notice in chat?
<Jordan_U> No, but it's usually pretty clear when there are network errors especially in #ubuntu. In #ubuntu, if there are less than 100 connected users, it's safe to say that somthings going wrong. If it's a netsplit that leaves you with more than 100 people but less still not able to see everyone, chances are that those that you are able to see will be talking about the problem.
<fishbait> ah well now i know how to spot the problems i was probing for now is there anything that can be done about the ban??
<Jordan_U> fishbait: If you're worried that your client isn't working, you can join #test and do tests there. As you can tell, if you're muted or banned from the channel your client will give you an error message (when you try to talk or join, respectively).
<fishbait> nuted i can still join but can't talk
<fishbait> *muted
<fishbait> i'm using the webchat client
<Jordan_U> Correct, currently you're just muted (technically you'd be completely banned if you tried to connect from a normal IRC client, but that's not really important).
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Do you understand not to ever do such "tests" in #ubuntu?
<fishbait> yes now
<Jordan_U> fishbait: Try parting and then rejoining the channel and you should be able to talk. Then (just for the irony) please try talking in the channel to confirm that you can :)
<fishbait> mmk
<bazhang> so yannick spoke a lot more english than he let on. kept up with the random unhelpful commentary, and then quickly ban evaded once removed and banned
<bazhang> <yannick_> yep but pointless in this room
<DJones> Given the occasional queries about valve & steam on linux, it might be worth having something such as !steam is Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details
<jussi> DJones: sounds sane to me
<jussi> ikonia: see PM
<DJones> I shall leave it to somebody with bot access to add it
<jussi>  !steam is <reply>Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details
<ubottu> But steam already means something else!
<jussi> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be run under Ubuntu by installing WINE and running the installer from http://www.steampowered.com/ as normal. Application support in WINE can be found in #winehq
<jussi> !no, steam is <reply>Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> DJones: ^^
<astraljava> Still a little bit to do until they're fully devloped.
<LjL> /ctcp Pici TICKLE
<Pici> :P
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu CALC Might be a troll.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> got to go now, can't keep an eye on them
<DJones> Interestingly, Deltaheavy has teh same ip address as calc according to lastlog
<Myrtti> so it is
<Pici> silly users
<bazhang> <tyler_d> p.s. I love getting booted off the interwebs at random
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> aetoxx seems not to get the message about being offtopic
<ikonia> this will end rather quickly
<Myrtti> seriously
<ikonia> seriously whawt ?
<ikonia> the guy is asking for help with the documentation it's failing
<ikonia> if there is a genuine issue it needs to be known
<ikonia> if there is not it needs to stop
<Myrtti> I wish the prper Internet co nection would work but the mode. got fried by thunder
<ikonia> are you not on your regular connection ?
<Myrtti> I give up, cant type on mobile
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> nope
<ikonia> ah, mobile
<Myrtti> nghn.
<beandog> Okay we've got an annoying dork
<beandog> in #ubuntu
<beandog> MattDunbar dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1m
<beandog> MattDunbar run it now
<ikonia> and he's gone
<beandog> and now he's gone
<beandog> thanks ikonia
<beandog> couldn't tell if he was dumb or trolling earlier.
<ikonia> no, neither could I, gave him a chance
 * beandog nods
<IdleOne> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<IdleOne> Just to make sure any log readers decide to try that command. DON'T.
<Pici> I already had told him to take the offtopic stuff elsewhere.
<ikonia> he's just tried it in ##linux too
<ikonia> and he was trolling #web earlier
<ikonia> enough
<ikonia> be aware of Kreczor-work (Kreczor) same host as mattdunbar
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1731 users, 1 overflows, 1732 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1729 users, 3 overflows, 1732 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1729 users, 3 overflows, 1732 limit))
<Pici> @mark Barnabas #ubuntu-offtopic /parted instead of abiding by our language policies.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from wutang)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-18
<bazhang> * [TenMinChallenge] (~lechoked@99-28-111-215.lightspeed.frokca.sbcglobal.net): ...
<bazhang> the usual nonsense from him
<bazhang> <nulldev> who needs backups rm -rf oops    <--- and this fellow
<bazhang> good. beat me to it
<bazhang> * [TenMinChallenge] (~lechoked@99-28-108-207.lightspeed.frokca.sbcglobal.net): ...
<bazhang> thought he was banned
<IdleOne> he is
<bazhang> so ban evasion
<IdleOne> looks like it
<bazhang> * [shahriyarguliyev] (~quassel@77.244.114.10): Shahriyar Guliyev,,,
<bazhang> he has a habit of asking repeatedly no matter the times people answer
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu subz3r0 mindlessly giving "rm -rf /" as an answer to someone badly asking how to "erase all data", insisting it was the right thing to do.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu azei Asked how to "erase all data", which might be a legitimate question, but then they started ranting when informed "rm -rf /" won't work, and repeating it several times - that, coupled with their address being IPv6, gives me suspicions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> * yannick_ (~yannick@2a01:e35:8a20:b1a0:483d:4709:b596:4f6e) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> 2nd ban dodge today
<bazhang> I PMed him to exit the channel and stop ban evading. he complied with exiting at least
<bazhang> <bob_saget> rooisto47, I believe there is one, yes. Why can't you do it? Suppose they do.
<bazhang> seems to be a bot
<bazhang> * [hlveheart] (~Jer@unaffiliated/hlveheart): ImJeremy  <-- his bot it seems
<Pici> bazhang: How'd you guess that?
<bazhang> Pici, it was running in #defocus , and he complained loudly when it was +q, then the two of them /j #ubuntu at the same time
<bazhang> plus hlveheart was the only one it responded to in a non-bot fashion
<Pici> :/
<bazhang> <bharath2> can anyone suggest how to install ubuntu with out partition
<bazhang> wubi?
<Pici> yes
<yannick_> ok
<bazhang> yannick_, hi
<yannick_> hi sorry all set for the future!
<bazhang> yannick_, you were banned before, and agreed to stop the random commentary
<yannick_> and every time a bot come on my wireless
<bazhang> what?
<yannick_> and every time my wireless are issue
<yannick_> and yes a bot to
<yannick_> so ok
<yannick_> fine
<yannick_> ll work alone so?!
<bazhang> yannick_, you agreed to stop. then started doing it again, right away
<yannick_> but what?
<bazhang> yannick_, the random commentary and nonsense
<yannick_> I am just working on my computer you whant me to stop working?
<yannick_> so let me work!
<bazhang> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> :)
<yannick_> well ok !patience
<bazhang> you did that all the time
<yannick_> but
<yannick_> let me work
<yannick_> !!!!
<yannick_> I use wired
<bazhang> yannick_, that does not matter.
<yannick_> and trying to fix a gentoo server
<yannick_> so
<bazhang> yannick_, if you wish to get back into #ubuntu , you cannot just make random comments/smilies,etc
<bazhang> what did gentoo server have to do with anything
<bazhang> <wutang> god damn #offtopic Nazis
<bazhang> recently banned in -ot?
<Pici> not according to my info
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1755 users, 5 overflows, 1760 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1753 users, 9 overflows, 1762 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1755 users, 9 overflows, 1764 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SupaDupaJenkins appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SupaDupaJenkins appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SupaDupaJenkins appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Seveas> !xterm
<Seveas> !xterm-#ubuntu
<IdleOne> forgotten
<Seveas> ah k
<Seveas> even better :)
<oCean> that was a ... surprising factoid
<IdleOne> haha I know.
<Pici> !-xterm
<Pici> xterm has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-04-06 02:15:21
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> bad LjL. No cookie for you tonight
<bekks> Hello
<bekks> being a member of the ubuntu-de-ops, I just saw that forward by elky. What is the reason for forwardings of users to this channel in general?
<IdleOne> bekks: sometimes we will set a ban forward because we feel that we must talk to the user and to ensure they actually come here we do that with a forward.
<bekks> Ah ok, so in most cases thats not just the usual #fix-your-connection forward :)
<IdleOne> no.
<IdleOne> in this case I am guessing it was due to the rage part from the user
<bekks> Well, thanks so far then, I'll leave this channel then, as my issue was successfully dealt with :)
<bekks> thx again, bye
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-19
<patr|ck> morning
<patr|ck> why am i still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic and forwarded to this channel?
<IdleOne> I am guessing because of your personal attack on another user coupled with your offensive part message
<IdleOne> Not very Ubuntu like of you.
<patr|ck> true
<IdleOne> patr|ck: I'm gonna have the bot send you a couple of links. Please read them.
<IdleOne> !guidelines > patr|ck
<ubottu> patr|ck, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > patr|ck
 * patr|ck is still reading
<IdleOne> take your time
<IdleOne> let us know if you have any questions
<patr|ck> signing the code of conduct is essential for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> but abiding by it is.
 * patr|ck nods
<chu> Well, patr|ck, if you have read the rules, and are willing to accept that you *must* abide by them, I will remove your ban.
<patr|ck> well
<patr|ck> i thought about it. and since chalcedony is still on that channel i better stay away
<chu> I guess I should thank you for being honest.
<patr|ck> thanks for your time
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099688/
<elky> funtiems
<elky> he's in #ubuntu
<bazhang> yech
<bazhang> I've had to set +R and at the worst, +g recently
<bazhang> <naasei> ubuntu 5.1
<bazhang> an oldie but a goodie
<topyli> heh
<aetoxx> LjL, ...
<aetoxx> LjL, why do you ban me, when clearly I was surrounded by a bunch of retarded users?
<LjL> i think i just told you to avoid the word "retarded", so thank you for showing why i banned you
<aetoxx> LjL, and in the same way, by you defending the retarded piece of "software" called PulseAudio.
<LjL> another reason is that i told you - repeatedly - that #ubuntu is not for ranting and if you really insist on ranting on how PulseAudio is bad you can take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> you seemed to have ignored that
<aetoxx> LjL, why is that not a correct description of PulseAudio?
<aetoxx> I clearly gave a reason for why I named it like that.
<aetoxx> You could also just say "yes, that would be a good reason to call it retarded".
<LjL> retarded: slow or limited in intellectual or emotional development or academic progress
<aetoxx> Or have any kind of intelligent argument as to why it is not.
<LjL> i'm not entirely sure how a software program can be that
<aetoxx> The developer is of course.
<LjL> at any rate, that word can be offensive, and i asked you not to use it.
<LjL> aetoxx: as i said, #ubuntu is NOT the right channel to have an intelligent or non-intelligent "argument" about how something is good or bad. it's a *support channel*.
<aetoxx> The whole point is to offend the developer into shame.
<LjL> fine, we don't want you to willingly offend people around here
<aetoxx> The developer should ideally hang him/herself.
<LjL> enough
<LjL> your ban won't be lifted at this time
<aetoxx> Do you like it when people waste your time?
<LjL> no, which is why i just said "enough"
<LjL> you clearly don't get what i'm saying to you
<aetoxx> Because that's exactly what PulseAudio developers have done.
<aetoxx> They should have never released something like that to the public.
<aetoxx> Why don't you ban the PulseAudio developers?
<LjL> if you're done ranting, please come back in two weeks, if you like, and we can discuss your ban again. now it's clearly not possible.
<aetoxx> That would solve a lot of problems.
<aetoxx> LjL, I don't see why you cannot just agree with me that PulseAudio should never have been released in the first place.
<aetoxx> It was already terrible 3 years ago.
<aetoxx> It is still terrible.
<aetoxx> I don't get how Ubuntu is for human beings while it cannot even be used.
<aetoxx> I would say Ubuntu is for people who can work around retards.
<LjL> it doesn't matter *at all* whether i agree with that or not - it's entirely besides the point.
<aetoxx> How else would you call it?
<aetoxx> Clearly I needed to work around it.
<LjL> aetoxx: if you don't have an operator/abuse question, please part this channel.
<aetoxx> A big pile of feces?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Papa appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<Pici> ikonia: did you talk to deltaheavy at all today?
<ikonia> no, but the other guys on his connection, 2 - 3 other guys
<Pici> Looks like he pmed me late yesterday asking why he was banned.
<ikonia> he knows why he was banned
<ikonia> and he knows why his nickname is getting the IP address banned from other channels too
<Pici> Okay. I wont bother opening the can of worms by replying then.
<ikonia> that would be my view also,
<bazhang> guessing he does not pulseaudio
<bazhang> +like
<bazhang> <Akistoy18> ai alguna chica
<bazhang> that is what I think it is?
<bazhang> <DeltaHeavy> Where can I get similar fonts for Helvetica etc for CentOS?   <--- he's not even using ubuntu afaict
<cprofitt> hey guys... another rough day it looks like
<Myrtti> looks fairly average to me
<Myrtti> atleast #ubuntu wise
<cprofitt> average for you guys... is likely rough
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> but I understand what you mean... rough, but normal and to be expected
<popey> I just did this... is it right...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1100422/
<IdleOne> looks right, not 100% sure though
<popey> i copy pasted from elsewhere :D
<IdleOne> Pici: how does that look to you?
<Pici> IdleOne: looks like more flags than necessary, but won't hurt anything.
<IdleOne> for some reason I am thinking maybe ubuntuirccouncil should have +fF
<DJones> popey: New channels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<Pici> We can always request more flags from staff if we need them.
<AlanBell> someone should update that page from Votria stuff to +ARiorstv sequence
<Pici> why?
<DJones> Suggests +votiA for both freenode staff and irc-council
<AlanBell> to avoid confusion
<Pici> +votiA is the same thing as +Aiotv
<AlanBell> yes
<Pici> I still cant get used to the new way, even though it makes more sense, so feel free to ignore me ;)
<IdleOne> popey: perfect!
<popey> \o/
<popey> ta
<IdleOne> lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, TheWhiteHatter said: !potato is fun
<cprofitt> AlanBell: did you send an email out about the training sessions?
<AlanBell> cprofitt: not yet, going to sort out the fridge calendar stuff shortly then email
<cprofitt> AlanBell: cool... looking forward to it.
<cprofitt> gotta run home now folks... have a great morning, afternoon or night
<bazhang> is pavlz trying to run a minecraft server or something
<bazhang> never had an issue with the open jdk
<Pici> bazhang: iirc, LjL banned IronSym earlier today, you may want to double check the bantracker
<Myrtti> bazhang: oracle java is pretty much essential in Denmark and for some Finns
<bazhang> Pici, dont see it
<bazhang> Myrtti, ok thanks
<bazhang> <dcullen> glebihan, Taev, Antonis, I think this is why I never run "apt-get upgrade". I've seen too many reports of "my system is completely hosed" afterward
<bazhang> what?
<bioterror> Myrtti, my student loan is from danske bank, so is my wife's
<Myrtti> danish have a national internet identification system which runs only with official java
<bioterror> haha
<Myrtti> apparently
<Myrtti> bioterror: my studeny loan is my only personal business left in there too
<bioterror> mine is almost paid :---)
<Myrtti> likewise, 600e left
<bioterror> you're 200e ahead of me ;D
<Myrtti> but my mother had a loan from then so I sadly can't renounce the bank
<Myrtti> them even
<bazhang> so for multiple ban dodges, refusal to follow guidelines (yannick) would $a:yannick*   or yannick*!*@* be preferable , as he goes by yannick and yannick_ as well
<bioterror> *yannick*!
<Myrtti> yannick?!*@*
<bazhang> ok
<Myrtti> I don't remember if ? was zero or one
<Myrtti> so ymmv
<bazhang> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> don't thank me yet
<Myrtti>  ;-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, piglit said: != means is not
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-20
<bazhang> that was lechoked.  when not if indeed
<Myrtti> Mahoru`Tsunemi: hi
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> low :)
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> bnc error came me here :D
<Mahoru`Tsunemi> bye :)
<tina> **** *** ****
<Pici> hrm, quite a bit of questionable help coming from dcullen today.
<bazhang> the root-delay stuff?
<Pici> hm?
<bazhang> "questionable help", the last comment in here, save mine.
<bazhang> mayriyan is the one who wanted the cracked wine game
<bazhang> aka Masterpiece
<bazhang> <dupa123> 3/4 apt source is ubuntu :(
<bazhang> okay then!
<IdleOne> Give him 3*4 of the answer
<IdleOne> 3/4
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<IdleOne> !away > chrisl_away
<cprofitt> everything ok now IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> sure
<cprofitt> what does it mean when someone calls the ops?
<Pici> It means that someone used the ! ops trigger.
<IdleOne> it means someone issued a !ops and ubottu forwards it here so we can all see it
<Pici> ...
<cprofitt> does that mean we should respond and join or look at that channel?
<Pici> yes
<IdleOne> i'll go with pici on this one
<cprofitt> thanks... still learning your process guys
<cprofitt> appreciate the patience
<IdleOne> :)
<Pici> I'm not sure that really needed an ops call, but /shrug
<Pici> (that particular instance)
<Myrtti> if you're not an op of that channel, you can ignore it, unless you want to have a look at the trainwreck for educational purposes
<IdleOne> Pici: probably right, but it is a culmination of instances. he will be quiet for a couple of hours and then push the limits again
<cprofitt> sounds like we need moose and rocko to help the judge find his wallet
<Myrtti> bkerensa: hum?
<bkerensa> Myrtti: profane language and linking to drug related irc network?
<Myrtti> don't assume malevolence when stupidity is as probable cause
<cprofitt> hey bkerensa
<Myrtti> ie. might have been a mistyping about the network, and the following profanity acknowledging that
<bkerensa> Myrtti: I asked him not to via PM and referenced guidelines and he responded with profanity
<Myrtti> alright, that would explain it
<bkerensa> cprofitt: hello
<IdleOne> seeing that they typed their own nick with a Capital A, probably means it is also his nickserv pass. I'm guessing fail more than intentional spam.
<bkerensa> IdleOne: Noted. I gotta run to go do my talk :)
<IdleOne> break a leg
<IdleOne> :)
<cprofitt> where is he talking?
<IdleOne> not literally...OSCON
<cprofitt> nice... at times I wish I lived on the left coast
<IdleOne> you already live on the right one. Why go to the wrong one?
<Myrtti> incoming
<Myrtti> or not
<Pici> cprofitt: already banned from Ubuntu, should know better.
<cprofitt> nice response time Pici
<cprofitt> that was obnoxious
<Pici> I have a few select words on hilight
<cprofitt> I may have to learn that trick
<Pici> DeltaHeavy is trying to tell me in pm that another op told him to 'just use a proxy' to get around the ban that he says should have been against MattDunbar instead.
<DeltaHeavy> Hey, I was told by an OP a few days ago that I could proxy into #ubuntu since my IP got banned due to another user on my LAN. I just got banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for the same reason. Is this allowed? I don't see why I should have to be banned due to this guy
<DeltaHeavy> This guy = MattDunbar
<MattDunbar> skeet skeet, water gun.
<Pici> Which op told you this?
<Pici> And how is it that MattDunbar seems to suddenly join the same channel as you do?
<DeltaHeavy> Pici: I can't recall
<Pici> DeltaHeavy: And the other question?
<DeltaHeavy> Sorry was busy for a second
<DeltaHeavy> And because he's joking around...idk. Would it be alright if I just went on during home hours and if you see me misbehaving obiously I'll get a swift ban?
<DeltaHeavy> Because I havn't done anything against the rules
<DeltaHeavy> Just people on my LAN
<Pici> I don't believe that is the case here.
<DeltaHeavy> What would make you say that?
<DeltaHeavy> I think he was just /whois ing me and following me to channels. I told him to stop so that's probably why he's not doing anything right now.
<IdleOne> that doesn't work on freenode
<IdleOne> try another.
<DeltaHeavy> I don't follow
<IdleOne> you can't whois someone and see what channels they are in. it only shows shared channels
<DeltaHeavy> Look up this IP, it's a commercial building.
<DeltaHeavy> I'm not sure then, he's in the same room as me so yeah
<Myrtti> you claim he whoissed you and saw this channel to join
<Myrtti> but he wasn't here with you when he whoissed to see what channels to join
<Myrtti> there's a discrepancy in your story
<DeltaHeavy> I don't know exactly how he's going where I'm going. It was just what I thought.
<DeltaHeavy> You can ask anybody on #web, #web-offtopic, me and MattDunbar are two completely different people
<DeltaHeavy> It doesn't seem like a very fair system that if anybody does anything on my network I also get banned =/ You can put me on probation I don't care, I've never done anything questionable or against the rules. MattDunbar just joins any random channel and trolls like he's a 12 year old boy
<IdleOne> Well until you can get your coworker to stop misbehaving, the ban will stick. I would like to take you at your word but unfortunately the evidence shows that we can't at this time.
<DeltaHeavy> Can I log it at home?
<DeltaHeavy> in*
<DeltaHeavy> And come to #ubuntu*?
<DeltaHeavy> I don't expect the removal of the IP ban
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: look - you and your friends are not welcome in #ubuntu
<ikonia> just keep out
<DeltaHeavy> Why am I not welcome on #ubuntu? What did I do?
<ikonia> you and your friends, messing around
<DeltaHeavy> If I misbehave at all I'll get banned, simple
<DeltaHeavy> I'm not messing around
<DeltaHeavy> Please point out a single instance of me messing around
<Myrtti> you are already banned.
<DeltaHeavy> I never have
<DeltaHeavy> MattDunbar and THIS IP is banned
<DeltaHeavy> I'm fine with that
<IdleOne> you share the ip.
<IdleOne> so you are also banned
<ikonia> well, that's his problem
<ikonia> and yours
<DeltaHeavy> When I'm on my home IP that's fine?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you are banned
<DeltaHeavy> That IP nor me personally are banned
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: let me make this clear, you and the users of your IP are banned
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: Why am I personally banned? Not talking about the IP. What offence did I personally commit?
<IdleOne> DeltaHeavy: There is no way for us to know if the nicks DeltaHeavy and MattDunbar are separate people or one and the same.
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: the users of your IP including you have caused problems in multiple channels, the user of your IP under the nickname mattdunbar has caused problems in #ubuntu, therefore the small group that use your IP are banned
<DeltaHeavy> ikonia: What problem(s) have I caused?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: persistantly asking about how to get illegal fonts
<ikonia> multiple channels
<DeltaHeavy> mscorefonts is illigal?
<ikonia> DeltaHeavy: you where asking how to get paid for fonts for free
<DeltaHeavy> I was unaware of the legality issues. I don't know much about fonts
<DeltaHeavy> And I never recieved a warning or anything of the sorts. After I was told it was illigal I asked how I can in web browsers have fonts such as Helvetica displayed
<IdleOne> That is neither here nor there. The discussion is over. You and any users connecting from your ip are banned
<IdleOne> Please part now.
<DeltaHeavy> That's some pretty half efforted oping if you ask me. You guys are incompetent in my opinion.
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> take care
<Pici> DeltaHeavy: hold on a moment please.
<DeltaHeavy> Pici: Sure thing, thanks
<IdleOne> DeltaHeavy: hold tight.
<IdleOne> We haven't forgotten you.
<Pici> DeltaHeavy: The IP ban will stay.
<Pici> If we find you connecting from another IP *AND* being a problem, we will ban you and that connection.
<Pici> We are not considering this ban dodging in this specific instance.
<Pici> A note will be made on your ban records for other ops to see, just in case they think you are evading.
<Pici> DeltaHeavy: Any questions?
<DeltaHeavy> Sorry was in a brief meeting
<DeltaHeavy> Just got out
<Pici> syre.
<Pici> *suer.
<Pici> ... sure.
<DeltaHeavy> Sounds fare. Thanks guys! I appreciate it
<Pici> good, good.
<Pici> DeltaHeavy: If theres nothing else, we kindly ask that you part the channel at this time.
<DeltaHeavy> Pici: Sure thing. Thanks for the understanding!
#ubuntu-ops 2012-07-21
<bazhang> * [Yuuka] (~Yuuka@c-68-51-181-192.hsd1.ga.comcast.net): brett
<bazhang> got him/her in PM
<bazhang> <Yuuka> I've been on IRC longer than you.
<bazhang> no response to wanting to discuss removal of +q
<IdleOne> probably not a good idea anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-15
 * elky reads -irc
<elky> wow... charming
<lotuspsychje> hi to all
<lotuspsychje> seems like the !mir trigger does an automatic antiflood in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !mir | Dave77
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Dave77: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<lotuspsychje> * FloodBot1 zet modus op -j #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> * FloodBot1 zet modus op -q #ubuntu $~a
<lotuspsychje> just letting you know
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Pricey> Right, I'm interested.
<Pricey> Now taking bets on "using a different operating system", "included the quote marks when pasting" etc. etc.
<ikonia> come on, we all know it's going to be RHEL
<Pricey> "installed samba from source"
<ikonia> hence why he was reading a web page that said use /etc/init.d
<Pricey> "checkinstall"!!!
<ikonia> I'm still betting on RHEL/Fedora.....
<Pricey> Well that's a disappointing conclusion.
<ikonia> which one ?
<ikonia> I'm dissappointed with most at the moment
<k1l> not that bongo spammer again :/
<DJones> They've not been around for a while, maybe they've been on holiday for a couple of weeks
<k1l> or they are bored again
<Pici> "well, this ikonia person said I should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic"
<ikonia> that can't happen
<ikonia> please don't say that can happen....
<Pici> I'm joking.
<Pici> Hopefully.
<ikonia> I know I know
<ikonia> yes, hopefully
<ikonia> people are just too quick to dump people into #ubuntu-channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-$something doesn't have to serve everything,
<ikonia> very annoying as MonkeyDust is always dumping people in #ubuntu-offtopic for everything not-ubuntu-support
<LjL> considering there is/was "Ubuntu for Android", which may or may not have spawned Ubuntu Touch, which recently had a "180 flip" according to articles by becoming an Ubuntu environment with an Android sandbox in it, instead of an Android environment with an Ubuntu sandbox in it... i can see how people could be confused.
<ikonia> if it said "ubuntu touch" or "ubuntu on arm/android" rather than "I am running android" I'd agree
<LjL> well most people are running Android before they install Ubuntu Touch on their Android thingie; also, he was asking how to install fastboot on his *Ubuntu PC*, which is explained at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Flashing_the_device
<ikonia> I see where you are coming from, but when you dig a little deeper....
<ikonia> and that's what I wanted the others to do before pointing him off to channels
<ikonia> but I do see what you are saying
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from jonathanlopez)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from JonathanLopez)
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (JonathanLopez)
<k1l_> seems we have a new spam/flood script
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-16
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (PepperoniPizza)
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu power_off "has anybody tried, 'sudo rm -fr /' ?"
<LjL> most of the time i think bots cannot replace people at what people are supposed to be good at, but sometimes, i really get the feeling any half decent bayesian or similar bot would do a better job of guessing
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> random factoids being thrown at people because what they just said happens to match some specific keyword even though the factoid has no relevance
<LjL> bots are good at that
<ikonia> it's tedious
<Pici> k1l: I was under the impression that Ubuntu was not available for the specific arm architecture that the pi runs.
<ikonia> it' not
<ikonia> it's not
<ikonia> anyone
<ikonia> anyone
<k1l> <k1l> laolu: not possible, because its armv6 and ubuntu supports just armv7 an newer
<ikonia> availble raspbery, anyone
<ikonia> anyone
<Pici> bueller
<k1l> but i think he didnt even read it.
<ikonia> that would have been a better response
<ikonia> Pici: "congrats" superb, thank you
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1658 users, 4 overflows, 1662 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1657 users, 3 overflows, 1660 limit))
<ikonia> k1l: or really back for more is he ?
<stein> Hello.
<stein> I got banned by k1l.
<stein> in #ubuntu.
<stein> I mean, why.
<stein> I think k1l is abusing his job.
<ikonia> no
<stein> somebody kick him out,
<ikonia> stein: ok stop being stupid
<k1l> stein: i consider you read the guidelines first before we can talk about that issue
<stein> okay
<stein> I'll take a look
<k1l> !guidelines | stein
<ubottu> stein: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stein> link again?
<ikonia> as I said to you in #ubuntu - ask clear questions and wait for a response
<stein> I shall read the guidelines.
<ikonia> rather than making stupid petty comments
<stein> i'll be back in a minute.
<ubottu> stein called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<stein> ah sorry
<ikonia> no you're not
<stein> i was reading the guidelines
<ikonia> I think this proves you're done here for a while
<stein> and this, !ops trigger command
<stein> no ikonia
<stein> I NEED HELP
<stein> OMG'
<Pici> euxneks: Can we help you?
<stein> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> stein called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<stein> somebody help me'
<euxneks> Pici, sorry just rubbernecking
<euxneks> leavig now
<Pici> Okay, bye.
<ubottu> Jaykay called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> *sigh*
<ikonia> lets remove that ban shortly,
<ikonia> just going to leave it there for 15 minutes
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, neo2 said: ubottu, gordonjcp, my experience is things get frozen until many programs get evaporated and the desktop is flushed as well..
<k1l_> stein got too much sparetime, i think
<ikonia> he's sending me sad abuse in pm
<ikonia> I'm a retarded fucking faggot etc etc
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from nommer)
<Pici> !info libselinux1
<ubottu> libselinux1 (source: libselinux): SELinux runtime shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.1.9-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 60 kB, installed size 189 kB
<Pici> libselinux is required, even though selinux itself is not.
<Pici> troll anyway
<IdleOne> what uses libselinux?
<Pici> /etc/pam.d/login mentions it.
<ikonia> Pici: just about to check this in a bit more detail
<Pici> It looks like its just there to probe whether selinux is enabled though.
<k1l> its just there because other programs are prepared for using selinux
<k1l> and they error if the files are missing
<Pici> aye.
<k1l> so that doesnt mean its installed or activate
<k1l> d
<k1l> but when people going mad when they read its from the nsa they are not listening to facts anymore
<ikonia> looks like it's simple enough to disable the check for selinux
<ikonia> as long as it's disabled via pam it works
<ikonia> just testing it now
<Pici> that would make sense
<k1l> some month ago it was: "wth does ubuntu not use selinux?" now its "wth does ubuntu have a file which name contains selinux?"  :/
<Pici> now its all "help help I'm being observed"
<ikonia> this is such utter nonsense
<ikonia> selinux is excellent, and anoyne thinkig it's spyware needs to get a grip
<ikonia> ok - it works if you disable in pam
<ikonia> it's not as simple as I'd hoped to disable it
<ikonia> but it does work if you do it properly
<k1l> yes, i dont think selinux is bad just because its from nsa , too
<ikonia> I'm not going to put it on the wiki as I see paranoid fools rushing to make a mess of it
<ikonia> also has to be disabled in ssh checks too
<ikonia> (assuming you wanted to purge it totally)
<Pici> If it does have a backdoor, then all the smart people who have looked at the source haven't found one yet.
<ikonia> bottom line - banks use it, it's ok
<Pici> NSA
<ikonia> the mail guy ?
<Pici> semper again
<ikonia> ooh
<chadthedude> !ops - elky is abusing
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, chadthedude said: !ops - elky is abusing
<chadthedude> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> chadthedude called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<chadthedude> !ops
<chadthedude> COMEEEEE
<chadthedude> SOMEBODY HELP
<chadthedude> !ops
<Corey> chadthedude: WHAT?
<chadthedude> COREY
<chadthedude> COREY, ARE YOU HERE
<chadthedude> ANY OP HERE?
<Corey> chadthedude: That's about enough.
<chadthedude> corey, there is problem
<chadthedude> with nickserv
<Corey> chadthedude: How is this a #ubuntu-ops issue?
<chadthedude> cause this room is full of ops
<Corey> Channel ops, yes.
<Corey> Network issues in #freenode, please.
<Corey> chadthedude: If there's nothing else, please /part
<chadthedude> i got banned
<chadthedude> in #ubuntu
<chadthedude> for abusing an user.
<Corey> 10:54:36 -!- Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing chadthedude from joining/talking in #ubuntu
<chadthedude> sorry
<stein> I am stein
<stein> k1l banned me
<stein> oh i can go there
<stein> he banned my ip
<stein> i got dynamic ip, so
<stein> ban-evading is easy
<Corey> stein: That's ill advised.
<IdleOne> thanks
<stein> but can you tell k1l top stop banning.
<k1l> and yet you ban evaid again
<stein> k1l banned me, corey.
<stein> k1l banned me again, omg.
<stein> corey, how can i solve this?
<IdleOne> first, stop evading bans
<k1l> stein: what about you stick to the rules first?
<k1l> stein: ban evading will not make us remove a ban
<k1l> !guidelines | stein
<ubottu> stein: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<stein> i'll ban-evade anyway
<stein> with some other name
<stein> and other proxy
<stein> your ban are useless
<stein> lol
<IdleOne> nice of you for telling us and staff
<k1l> m(
<k1l> stein: it could be so easy for all of us, if you were not playing the little haxx0r kiddie
<stein> I am not pretending to be a little haxx0r skiddie, you lil fuckfaggot.
<stein> learn to speak english.
<stein> I can easily evade your silly bans.
<stein> I can change my alias
<stein> and I got thousands & thousands of
<stein> proxies, ssh-tunnelling servers
<k1l> but as long as you show that behaviour and will not stick to the guidelines i see no point in letting you back into the channel
<stein> k1l, who cares about the fucking guidelines
<stein> i can evade
<stein> easily
<stein> you'll never know who I am
<stein> lol
<stein> why isn't swearing allowed?
<Corey> Then I'm afraid the ban won't be lifted any time soon.
<stein> how old are you, guys. exactly? 12?
<stein> corey, I can lift the fucking bans myself
<k1l> stein: that behaviour you just showed is not welcome in the channel. so please stay out. if you want to discuss your ban you are free to join here
<stein> your bans suck
<stein> k1l, how about you suck my cock
<stein> i can evade the ban
<stein> 1. ill change my alias
<stein> 2. ill get a proxy
<Corey> So unconstructive.
 * Corey pokes at xnox 
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, quadHelix said: ubottu - i know what it is... what I dont know is why my phpinfo has no references to mysql
<ubottu> In ubottu, meowlulzcat said: who is your programmer
<k1l> who is your daddy? :)
<Pici> and what does he do
<IdleOne> You know who he is. He gave you goats.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (LucidDreamZzZ)
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<guntbert> sorry that edit request was completely bogus
<k1l> ah, that mighty "i dont have a ubuntu but it works now" effect
<xnox> Corey: hi
<ikonia> xnox: can anyone else help you ?
<Corey> Hi.
<ikonia> ahh Corey is here
<Corey> Usually. :-)
<Corey> xnox: Just wondering why you're idling here. :-)
<xnox> Corey: i idle on all channels I join, that's a default for my irc proxy =)
<ikonia> I think the question is why have you joined #ubuntu-ops
<Corey> xnox: Ah. See /topic :-)
 * xnox is ubuntu-core-dev and ubuntu-developer and thus i have a long list of #ubuntu-* channels i idle on.
<ikonia> yes, but why #ubuntu-ops
<xnox> ikonia: something like 3 weeks ago there was a spammer i requested to be looked at.... but yeah. no active reason to be here.
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> you joined to report a problem and it's auto-rejoined
<xnox> ikonia: why is the policy to remove idlers from here?
<xnox> the channel is logged anyway....?!
<LjL> well that's mostly why the channel is logged, so people who ask "why can't i look at what you do" can be pointed at the logs :P
<IdleOne> xnox: trolls travel in packs.
<xnox> =))) and people with duplicate nicks here are clearly on active duty =)))
 * xnox was quietly minding my own business until Corey poked me =)
<IdleOne> those people are meant to be here. it isn't a question of how many clients you have. I am fine with you idling here but the policy is that only people who need to be here are in here
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-18
<Myrtti> what was that for?
<ikonia> who ?
<Myrtti> that ban
<ikonia> banned user who keeps sending people abuse
<ikonia> such as this
<ikonia> 09:58 <Ubuh-Huntuh> hey faggot
<ikonia> 10:00 <Ubuh-Huntuh> yeah that's right be quiet
<ikonia> 10:01 <Ubuh-Huntuh> fucking douche
<Myrtti> right
<ikonia> and just now
<ikonia> 07:13 <Ubuh-Huntuh> fag
<ikonia> he's banned from the channel and has tried a few times to get around it
<Jordan_U> ikonia: To be fair, the website seems to only list Ubuntu 12.04 as supported but people like me know that OpenVPN is probably well supported on all versions of Ubuntu and will very likely remain so.
<ikonia> he's running 12.04
<Jordan_U> (RE: HankMccoy in #ubuntu(
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu Ph0bus Offensive quit message, also apparently trolling various channels, reported as banned in #gentoo
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Hi ivavako
<ivavako> <ongaku> hi!
<ivavako> <ivavako> hello
<ivavako> <ongaku> are you the guy who was talking about sousaphones earlier?
<ivavako> <ivavako> what?
<ivavako> <ivavako> no, never
<ivavako> <ongaku> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MypmT0kwBR0
<ivavako> <ongaku> have a listen :)
<DJones> Thanks, I'll have a look into it
<Myrtti> I of course can't replicate
<DJones> Me neither
<DJones> ivavako: Thanks for letting us know anyway, we'll keep an eye on it
<k1l_> didnt get any pm so far, too. ivavako thanks for the report. we will have an eye on him
<ivavako> ok
<ivavako> maybe hes' not a spammer and really made a mistake
<ivavako> *he's
<DJones> COuld be, or if they were a spammer, just having mentioned spam in the main channel could have put a stop to it
<k1l_> hi Lanser
<Lanser> hi k1l_: How are you doing today?
<Lanser> :)
<k1l_> Lanser: can we help you? otherwise please dont idle in this channel (see topic)
<ubottu> Frogging|work called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-19
<bazhang> <devmedoo> installing ybyntu
<bazhang> thats a first
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, devmedoo said: ubottu , i want ubuntu 13.04 so wubi is no longer supported
<bazhang> <Quest> if i sell  a product named ubuntu on my ubuntu.me.in website.  can i get #ubuntu then?
<IdleOne> lol
<bazhang> [mr_willis] (29ea32ba@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.234.50.186): 41.234.50.186
<bazhang> * [devmedoo_] (29ea32ba@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.234.50.186): 41.234.50.186
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mr_willis_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (^jirb appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dr_willis_ appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<jrib> IdleOne: wasn't there some way to make the floodbots do captchas?
<IdleOne> there is, but it is not on by default
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, savagejen said: ubottu, oh, is the problem confirmed to be my touch screen already?
<bazhang> * Hacked2 has quit (K-Lined)  thanks to staff
<feever> hey what was I kicked for?
<ikonia> feever: making miss-leading smart "spy ware" comments to a user asking for information and advice
<ikonia> I'll be back in bout 10 minutes,
<ikonia> need to step away
<feever> asked about how trustworthy ubuntu team was
<feever> I was just saying how the Amazon spyware thing reduces trust within the community
<feever> I'm just keepin' it real. Peace.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu Frank81 I suspect a possible troll, asking for impossible help then trying to make out he thinks you're too dumb to fix it but won't give info
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Lanser> Hello.
<Lanser> I need some help.
<jpds> Quite.
<Lanser> I was banned by jpds.
<jpds> Especially since the command you wrote doesn't actually work these days.
<k1l> !guidelines | Lanser
<ubottu> Lanser: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lanser> I was just kidding, jpds.
<Lanser> k1l, I have already readed that.
<k1l> Lanser: i suggest you re-read the guidelines and try to stick to them
<Lanser> k1l, I was banned for saying this:
<Lanser> "Life is like a box of rm -rf / commands"
<k1l> i know what you did
<Lanser> How can I get an unban?
<k1l> Lanser: your behaviour was not like you want to stick to the guidelines last days anyway
<Lanser> I am reading the guidelines.
<Lanser> and I shall follow them from now on.
<LjL> why did they need captchas?
<ikonia> who ?
<LjL> the floodbots
<ikonia> no idea,
<IdleOne> LjL: not sure exactly why jrib was asking about the captchas
<LjL> anyway it's "captcha on" or "captchas on" to enable them
<bazhang> captchas were in relation to all the multiple nick spoofing with ^jirb  _mr_willis_  Hacked , and Hacked2
<bazhang> my kb missing verb
<Pici> bazhang: who are you?
<bazhang> Pici, in what context
<bazhang> "ubuntu 9"
<ubottu> s4ck called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> le sigh
<bazhang> no way he's a troll
<bazhang> "magic happened"
<bazhang> Pici, you mean in re the fellow in #freenode saying "hi" to me?
<bazhang> whoops
<ss_haze> wazzup everyone who don't hate regime
<ss_haze> system etc
<k1l_> !guidelines | ss_haze
<ubottu> ss_haze: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ss_haze> k1l_: tnx
<k1l_> have a read and come back when you want to stick to the guidelines in the ubuntu channels. then we can talk about your ban
<ss_haze> k1l_: I am not a slow reader, but we can talk later :)
<IdleOne> ss_haze: Please don't idle in this channel.
<ss_haze> ok, we can talk
<ss_haze> :>
<IdleOne> about?
<ss_haze> what do you want to talk about?
<IdleOne> ss_haze: I want you to either state your purpose for being in this channel, or leave the channel immediately.
<ss_haze> lets stick to to the guidelines in the ubuntu channels and be friends :>
<ikonia> hello netlar
<netlar> Hi, just was curious what this channel is for
<ikonia> check the topic
<netlar> Ok, so complaining about stuff?
<ikonia> is that what the topic says ?
<netlar> No not really, Operator/Abuse questions
<ikonia> right,
<k1l_> netlar: its the operators team channel
<netlar> Ok, I should get going then
<k1l_> netlar: if you want to talk about abuse/trolls/your kick/ban/etc you can come here
<netlar> ahh ok, got it now, thanks
<LjL> complaining about stuff seems to fit the bill
<LjL> or whatever the expression is
<ubottu> x-s4nd3r called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Ben64)
<elky> what even is this?
<k1l_> lanser again
<elky> yeah, i can't remember what they were doing, so i'm not even going to try take this
<elky> IdleOne: careful about sinking to the level of the troll there
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-20
 * IdleOne pounces on chu
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1499 users, 0 overflows, 1499 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1493 users, 0 overflows, 1493 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sh_ahmed appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (sh_ahmed appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (michoo_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (michoo_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Myrtti> is that ultamatix guy
<elky> yes
<elky> i just lol'd so hard
<elky> like very literally
<elky> He's now trying to pull a sales number on me in PM
<Tm_T> aww
<k1l> mu-mu-mu-mu-multi-funkyhat
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1322 users, 0 overflows, 1320 limit))
 * genii sips some coffee then goes back to work
<ThePreacher> 7 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it o
<ThePreacher> ff and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell.
<ThePreacher> 7 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it o
<ThePreacher> ff and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell.
<ThePreacher> 7 “You have heard that it was said, ‘You shall not commit adultery.’ 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart. 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, tear it out and throw it away. For it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell. 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it o
<pentesterguy> I was banned by an power-abuser, k1l.
<pentesterguy> He is not doing his job accurately.
<pentesterguy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> pentesterguy called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<pentesterguy> come in here.
<pentesterguy> k1l is abusing his rights
<k1l> pentesterguy: aka stein. you are and you stay banned
<pentesterguy> k1l: whose stein?
<k1l> you know who you are
<pentesterguy> !behavior > k1l
<ubottu> k1l, please see my private message
<k1l> stay out of the ubuntu channel. dont ban evade. if you are willing to talk about your ban come back in here
<k1l> 7 active bans should state how much you dont stick to the guidelines :/
<IdleOne> k1l: y u abuse power!
<k1l> im not
<k1l> the power abuses me!
<k1l> its the dark side in me :(
<IdleOne> I see, you need more jedi training
<k1l> hehe
<Flannel> Looks like ubuntuforums has been attacked.
<k1l> yep
<Corey> Oh?
<LjL> i bet it was jdong
<genii> Seems to me like a continuation of attacks on freenode from last time I was here ( was away almost a week )
<genii> But it may just be my perception.
<Pricey> LjL: Whatever happenned to him? He was my favourite.
<LjL> Pricey: i don't know, you tell me
#ubuntu-ops 2013-07-21
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (ChedderFry)
<ubottu> ChedderFry called the ops in #ubuntu (Matthew 4:4)
<ubottu> ChedderFry called the ops in #ubuntu (man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4))
<ChedderFry> if you disobey god you will be tormented forever and ever day and night
<ChedderFry> !ops | man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4)
<ubottu> man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> ChedderFry called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (man shall not live by bread alone but by every word that comes out of the mouth of God (Matthew 4:4))
<ChedderFry> aborition is also murder
 * genii makes coffee
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 663 bans)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, chu said: ubottu's usability is fine.
<tsimpson> ^ irony
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Psil0cybin)
<Zakair> hi!
<Zakair> how can I remove this lame unity thing?
<Zakair> and add gnome or KDE Menu in my ubuntu distro?
<k1l_> seems like stein visits us again
<G_o_d> Hello
<k1l_> seems like stein, lanser, x-s4nd3r , JonathanLopez, Chadman, lolster Agd_Scorp, dzup, is all the same troll
<GiGaHuRtZ> Can I please be unbanned? I believe I was unfairly unbanned
<GiGaHuRtZ> All I did was say OMFG. When I was told not to, I said I do not care about such language.
<GiGaHuRtZ> then I was kicked by ikonia (who was giving an attitude to begin with when I was asking an question, as if he was better than me for knowing more than I)
<GiGaHuRtZ> The kick message said (Come back when you care about language)
<ikonia> hi GiGaHuRtZ
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I did come back
<GiGaHuRtZ> And he immediately banned me
<ikonia> I asked you not to use language - you said you didn't care, I kicked you
<GiGaHuRtZ> If he claims i was banned because I said "LOL", that had NOTHING to do with him
<GiGaHuRtZ> I said LOL because BluesKaj mentioned using the liquorix kernel
<ikonia> you came back and said "LMAO" which is also the same language style I asked you not to use, and also "laughing" about the fact that I'd asked you/kicked you for not using accepable language
<GiGaHuRtZ> Which is actually the same kernel I already use
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: Oh god
<GiGaHuRtZ> give me a break
<ikonia> hence why you then got banned and I asked you to join this channel when you no longer found it funny to be rude like this
<GiGaHuRtZ> I was not laughing about you
<GiGaHuRtZ> I already told you this via PM
<ikonia> I've not got a pm from you,
<GiGaHuRtZ> I was laughing at what blueskaj suggested
<ikonia> if I have I've missed it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Well then thats too bad
<GiGaHuRtZ> you did. I pm'd you 3 times explainming
<ikonia> ok
<GiGaHuRtZ> I was laughing at blueskaj. He suggested I used liquorix
<ikonia> we'll I'll leave you to it then, you can talk to one of the other operators, as I don't believe you personally
<GiGaHuRtZ> It was iroonically funny, because I already use liquorix
<ikonia> ok
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I even am using the config of liquorix, to compile the 3.11 kernel
<ikonia> hopefully one of the other operators is available
<GiGaHuRtZ> So that is why I found it funny
<GiGaHuRtZ> Sorry if you missed my attempt at humor. But it had abolsutely squat to do with you.
<ikonia> and just to confirm to the other operators, I did get a pm from GiGaHuRtZ stating this also, I just missed it
<GiGaHuRtZ> And if you really believe such, well that is too bad.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Im sorry
<ikonia> thank you
<GiGaHuRtZ> And regarding the PM, I was typing the PM's to him like 3 seconds after he banned me. It wasn't some sort "lie" I developed in my head. It was my immediate response because I felt I should explain the truth of the situation
<ikonia> please also don't make things up - suggesting I was better than you, you asked for my opinion, I gave it.
<GiGaHuRtZ> I have the things you said to me.
<ikonia> I've just stated you pm'd me so there was no confusion in that
<ikonia> I simple missed the pm
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: And I detailing the timing of the PM
<ikonia> I do'nt doubt you
<ikonia> i've just said "you did pm me and I just missed it"
<GiGaHuRtZ> So they do not think I was sitting around thinking of the "lie" before I pm'd you
<ikonia> I can see the time, here is time stamps
<GiGaHuRtZ> But they cannot
<GiGaHuRtZ> And you are claiming I am lying about the reason I laughed
<ikonia> yes, I'm stating I don't believe you
<GiGaHuRtZ> So I want to give my side to the story. As that is only fair.
<GiGaHuRtZ> that's fine.
<ikonia> there is no other side - I've just confirmed that you pm'd me the same informaiton in this channel
<GiGaHuRtZ> I don't believe what you said towards the end of our dialogue in the channel wasn't constructed in a "sarcastic manner"
<GiGaHuRtZ> No other side? They have no idea what my reasoning was, only what your was to this point
<GiGaHuRtZ> this channel is for the purpose of resolving these issues. And I am giving as much detail as possible in order to do just that
<ikonia> yes, and I've just stated I confirm %100 that what you said to me in pm is the same as the channel, so you have your reasoning confirmed
<ikonia> I'm actually confirming what you've said
<GiGaHuRtZ> Maybe you were not being sarcastic, but to me, it came across as that.  Just like to you, you think my laughing came across as being directed towards you.
<GiGaHuRtZ> You did not state the timing of my PM. Which is all I was adding
<GiGaHuRtZ> too backup the fact that I was not siiting aronud thinking of false explanations for actions.
<ikonia> I've not stated any timing of the pm
<GiGaHuRtZ> right
<ikonia> I've CONFIRMED you sent me a pm
<GiGaHuRtZ> But I have
<ikonia> I said I MISSED IT
<ikonia> it was MY FAULT that I missed it
<GiGaHuRtZ> I said "You did NOT state the time of my PM"
<ikonia> I can't be bothered with this,
<ikonia> bye
<GiGaHuRtZ> What in world is the misunderstanding with that?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Wow
<GiGaHuRtZ> This really is not complex
<ikonia> no, it' snot
<GiGaHuRtZ> I'm sorry you seem so frustrated over so little this morning.
<ikonia> you used bad language, I asked you not to
<GiGaHuRtZ> Yup
<ikonia> you refused - I kicked you
<GiGaHuRtZ> I used an acronym
<GiGaHuRtZ> That is used 100000's of times on this network in 99.98 percent of the channels here
<ikonia> you came back and just said "LMAO" which is 1.) the langauge type I asked you not to use a few lines up 2.) my personal believe that you where laughing at being kicked as you said you didn't care about the consiquences
<ikonia> I banned you
<GiGaHuRtZ> We all know what happened. And I even added more detail.
<ikonia> I missed a pm from you stating that was not the reason
<ikonia> I'm not in a frustrated position at all
<GiGaHuRtZ> LMAO could be thought of many ways. And honestly, I just meant to type LOL
<GiGaHuRtZ> ikonia: you said you were done
<ikonia> ok, then I'll leave it there
<GiGaHuRtZ> That is fine.
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I will stay here, and provide any more information as needed. Which is all I was doing, to support my case. And you just turned it into a large argument for some reason.
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: if there are no other operators available (which I hope there is)
<ikonia> you need to /part the channel and come back later when there is
<ikonia> (hopefuly there is though)
<GiGaHuRtZ> Um. That is not how it is handled
<GiGaHuRtZ> And I know that from experience
<GiGaHuRtZ> You part when your problem has been solved
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: that IS how it's handled, and you have experience dealing with the ubuntu-ops
<GiGaHuRtZ> "Please part after your problem has been dealt with"
<ikonia> give it 10 minutes or so, if noe-one is around, come back a little later on
<chu> It's obvious you haven't read the Ubuntu guidelines GiGaHuRtZ, so perhaps take some time off and read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh I have
<chu> Well then you would have read the second sentence in the "Language and Subject" paragraph which contradicts your actions.
<GiGaHuRtZ> It's called an mistake.  I am used to the functioning of 99.98 of the other channels out there on Freenode.,
<GiGaHuRtZ> Oh I have seen it
<GiGaHuRtZ> Heck, even #kubuntu will not kick you for saying LMAO or something as equally small.
<GiGaHuRtZ> It's a very common used online. And I made a mistake by not thinking of the particular rules of the channel at the time I said.
<GiGaHuRtZ> For that, I am sorry. Really am.
<Corey> That is appreciated, truly.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Corey: Not a problem. this has turned into a much bigger mess then it should have.
<GiGaHuRtZ> My mistake of course. But there has been an mistunderstanding on both of our parts it seems.
<ikonia> no, there has not
<ikonia> please don't suggest things on my behalf
<GiGaHuRtZ> You really are going to start this again?
 * GiGaHuRtZ facepalms
<GiGaHuRtZ> Ok. If I cannot state that there is a misunderstanding, then I guess I should just say that I really thought that he was being sarcastic towards me after he couldn't help me with the question in the first couple minutes.
<GiGaHuRtZ> And that is truly how I felt at the time. But, it may have been a misunderstanding on my part.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Corey: Are you still around?
<Corey> GiGaHuRtZ: Sorry, I'm on patchy wifi in an airport.
<GiGaHuRtZ> Corey: its alright
<ikonia> GiGaHuRtZ: if I remove the ban in #ubuntu - are you confident you can keep it together with your language/attiude rather than smart comments suchs as "I don't care about the consiquences" when asked to not do something ?
<GiGaHuRtZ> Yes
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the ban
<GiGaHuRtZ> Thank you sir.
<ikonia> don't need to call me sir, but I appreciate you're trying to be polite
<ikonia> the bans been removed for you
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 664 bans)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 664 bans)
<knome> Myrtti, you're not on -fi yourself? boo
<Myrtti> nope, enough channels without it
<Myrtti> 30 or so
<knome> i'm not there either
<knome> some -fi op here? he's swearing and stuff
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1534 users, 4 overflows, 1538 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1536 users, 4 overflows, 1540 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1493 users, 12 overflows, 1505 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1532 users, 3 overflows, 1535 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 664 bans)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-14
<k1l_> <coolmsn> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot send to channel wtf is that     << is he already muted/banned there?
<k1l_> ah i see in bantracker: 63194
<coolmsn> all are crap
<ldunn> oh yes, that was me
<k1l_> coolmsn: are you even interessted in taking part in the ubuntu channels along the guidelines? or do you just want to make trouble?
<DJones> Given that they didn't even stay around, I'd suspect the latter
<ldunn> The PM discussion I had with them effectively resulted in "People aren't talking to me, so I am going to spam crap", and then they spammed crap at me ;(
<k1l_> well, i think he has proven his point....
<Pici> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<Pici> fixed
<Pici> added for 13.10 too
<DJones> I'm glad I thought to upgrade on of my machines yesterday, I'd forgotten about 13.10 coming to EOL
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic drago stating he is a spammer and "kill all kill all kill all kill all".....
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> HelloWorld123: lets talk here, not in PM.
<Pici> HelloWorld123: What message are you getting when you try to join #ubuntu?
<HelloWorld123> Depends on my client.  I usually use "Empathy", in which I get no message at all.  On Pidgin, I just beg "banned #ubuntu".
<Pici> Are you using that client right now?
<HelloWorld123> I'm using pidgin right now
<Pici> HelloWorld123: It looks like we had a ban set for your connection earlier last week, because your connection kept going up and down.
<Pici> It was removed though.
<HelloWorld123>  "/mode #channel +b" doesn't seem to show anything that would apply (eyeballing it).  I'm in under this nick "HelloWorld123" just fine, but earlier I was banned under my usual nick "HelloWorld321".
<Pici> If you part #ubuntu and nick to that, can you rejoin?
<HelloWorld123> oic.
<HelloWorld123> I'll try now ...
<Pici> I'm not seeing anything that could have applied to you either... the other ban I was talking about doesn't look like it was actually you.. just someone with a similar IP
<HelloWorld321> No: "You are banned from #ubuntu"
<Pici> hm
<HelloWorld321> And that message is from a pidgin client dialog box; not directly from a system text.
<Pici> You should be able to join now.
<Pici> Someone set a very wide ban.
<HelloWorld321> There you are.
<HelloWorld321> I'm in.  I asked my question.
<HelloWorld321> Thanks.
<Pici> np, sorry for the inconvenience
<HelloWorld321> So um, that wide ban was in error?
<HelloWorld321> What about my up/down ban?  That was supposed to be there, right?
<Pici> That wasn't you, I just misread the thing.
<HelloWorld321> I can see as how that would be annoying.  What should I do to prevent frequent up/down  messaging.
<HelloWorld321> Okay.  Thanks.  So I'm clean then?
<Pici> yep :)
<HelloWorld321> Very good.  Thanks for your assistance.  I've asked my question in #ubuntu channel.'
<Pici> HelloWorld321: If thats all, do you mind parting this channel?
<HelloWorld321> Sure.  I'll do that.
<Pici> So... that was from the *21!*@* ban.
<Pici> which is ridiculously wide.
<DJones> Its about all that was stopping the nickname21@anthing from spamming porn links in #u
<DJones> Possibly could have been *21!*21@* to make it a bit tighter
<tsimpson> or it could have been auto removed after a couple of hours
<DJones> The ban would still have been catching the spammer up until 2 days, thats when I last see them  active
<phunyguy> could've given him a ban exemption, although that ban does seem very wide.
<phunyguy> and there already was a *21!*21@* ban set until yesterday morning.
<rww> I note this is the second false-positive from wide number-based bans against those spammers.
<IdleOne> the *21!*21@* ban was evaded by the porn bot using a *!2@* ident. Which is why I changed it to the wider *21!*@*
<IdleOne> and I honestly don't care that we got 1-2 false positives out of how many. They can change their nicks.
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Jeannine21)
<phunyguy> or a ban exemption can be mad
<phunyguy> e
<IdleOne> yeah that ban is useless
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu+1 phillw making stuff up to be dramatic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> ikonia: so he really believe that his ranting is what fixed the problem
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I fixed it
<ikonia> I spoke to the mirror people
<ikonia> but I'm annoyed as I shouldn't have had to
<ikonia> and now he's telling me in a pm that he's going to write a report because I wouldn't help him
<IdleOne> lol
<ikonia> so he was unable to answer a question
<ikonia> and yet this is my fault
<IdleOne> how could you help him if the mirror was out of sync.
<ikonia> because I spoke to the mirror team to get it dropped out of the dns
<ikonia> however I shouldn't have had to do all the leg work
<ikonia> but it's ok as he's writing a report to the CC
<ikonia> to show how I refused to help him
<IdleOne> well that is good. They can always use good reports
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<ikonia> getting fed up with crap
<ikonia> I'll report you to the CC
<ikonia> it's not worth actually doing anything any more
<ikonia> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ikonia> he wants the logs now
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> so are you going to write the report for him also?
<ikonia> like I care
<ikonia> I'm just going to stop helping soon
<IdleOne> he's been around long enough to know where to find logs
<ikonia> same way he knows how to open a browser
<ikonia> but claims it's my fault as I didn't give him instructions
<IdleOne> meh, don't even think about it anymore. He isn't worth the effort
<ikonia> just worthless users making worthless contributions
<IdleOne> he's probably still upset that they took away his membership
<ikonia> oh did they ?
<IdleOne> afaik yup
<ikonia> now he's threatening legal action ???
<IdleOne> that is his thing
<ikonia> is this the lubuntu guy ?
<IdleOne> yeah I think so
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> he's taking legal action so I don't sue him ?
<ikonia> the guy clearly has some sort of mental health problem
<ikonia> just had to put him on ignore, don't want to cause someone with mental health issue distress
<Pici> :/
<Unit193> ikonia: You're going to go in circles all night.
<ikonia> is he always like this ?
<IdleOne> yes
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-15
<Aki-Thinkpad> hey what are the ubottu's using as a backend? Supybot?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah found a better channel to ask, carry on
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<lotuspsychje> something weird going on in #ubuntu
<DJones> Yup, noticed
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<DJones> Whats the best channel mode to set
<DJones> IdleOne: You seem to be the only other awake person, is this time for +m or is it +r
<IdleOne> +r is set and staff is klining
<IdleOne> just give it a minute :)
<IdleOne> thank you niko forgot about $a
<DJones> Frustrating that there's nothing ops can do because they join, spam & quit
<niko> you're welcome
<niko> no more bots it seems
<IdleOne> I think we'll leave +r for a little bit
<DJones> IdleOne: Maybe till winter :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> I'm good with that
<IdleOne> :)
<niko> there is still +q
<niko> there is still +q $~a and +z
<niko> nice unopaste ^^:p
<DJones> I wonder whether unopaste could be set to pick up on multiple users spamming the same line & to mute/kick them
<niko> it's a two way to implement, one is looking at user's messages, other one is looking at channel's messages
<IdleOne> ok this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc#t=139 should be added to !u
<phunyguy> !guidelines > ajoul
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (JV___)
<k1l_> !guidelines > scaredpianobench
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-16
<valorie> the second link in the !ram factoid is 404 and no longer exists
<valorie> perhaps it could be replaced by http://www.tldp.org/LDP/tlk/mm/memory.html
<rww> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (zadik spambot)
<DJones> Spammer has already quit
<DJones> popey: They'd quit before the o p s call
<ikonia> popey: do you still get that guy joining who asks for you to tell you ubuntu sucks?
<popey> not for a while ikonia
<popey> I get people telling me ubuntu sucks every day. he is not special
<ikonia> I hadn't seen him, wondered if he was still doing it
<ikonia> he was special, as he went out of his way to join just to tell you repeatedly
<popey> well, yes.
<ikonia> that was special effort
<popey> Although to be fair since 14.04 came out the number of people bitching at me directly has dropped
<ikonia> I wonder if they think YOU have done a good job on 14.04 thenj
<popey> hah
<Pici> weird
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> !register > rickspencer3
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Term1nal making idioteic fake support questions about cd-key from ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ikonia: you sure know how to pick them...
<ikonia> I regret it already
<ikonia> ubuntu +r now
<ikonia> sorry
<niko> ikonia: there is idoru in #ubuntu for few minutes
<ikonia> niko: yeah, it didn't seem to be picking up on it with the hit and run
<ikonia> I can dump +r if you think it will pick them up
<niko> true
<Pici> ikonia: did you set +q $~a as well?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I did do +m for a minute
<ikonia> while I got on top of it
<ikonia> but that's been removed
<ikonia> I can do +q $~a if you want
<Pici> okay. because you said "until you register you won't be able to talk"
<ikonia> bad choice of wording
<ikonia> I meant if they /part come back they won't be getting in
<Pici> okay :)
<niko> i guess the bot wave stopped
<ikonia> I was rushing to type before people started asking "why why"
<ikonia> looks like it
<ikonia> or not
<Pici> no
<ikonia> I'll leave +r now
<niko> hum
<Unit193> -unregged shows several klined.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, mgriffin said: !mysqlroot is cat /etc/mysql/debian.cnf for a usable account
<mgriffin> hello, i attempted to teach ubottu !mysqlroot is cat /etc/mysql/debian.cnf for a usable account
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<mgriffin> in #mysql i set "reset ubuntu root" to:
<mgriffin> mysql -u$(awk '$1 ~ /user/ {print $3}' /etc/mysql/debian.cnf | head -1) -p$(awk '$1 ~ /password/ {print $3}' /etc/mysql/debian.cnf | head -1) -e"set password for root@localhost = password('foobar');"
<ikonia> there is no need for any of this
<mgriffin> not sure if it is useful to you folks but works regularly and i thought i would share
<mgriffin> k
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> oh. I guess I pre-maturely updated the 13.10 factoid.
<Pici> hah
<ikonia> it's not a problem though
<Pici> I updated it on the 14th to say that it had already gone EOL on the 17th.
<Pici> oh well.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-17
<IdleOne> today is the 17th.
<IdleOne> time travel is confusing
<supachick> hi
<supachick> atruechurch.info
<supachick> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> supachick called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<supachick> yay
<ubottu> supachick called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<supachick> hi idleone
<IdleOne> you done?
<supachick> ban me and get it done with
<supachick> -_-
<IdleOne> you can leave on your own
<supachick> !ops
<supachick> unless you repent you will perish
<IdleOne> I'll perish anyway
<IdleOne> some day
<supachick> why do you want to go to the lake of fire
<IdleOne> better view
<chu> He's Canadian, obviously sick of the cold.
<supachick> http://youtu.be/-5RW_w3wg6E?t=27m18s
<DLange> Hi
<DLange> every time freenode splits and services are on the other side you send people to #ubuntu-unregged
<DLange> that's pretty annoying (and I'm affected by it every week or so depending on how splitty freenode is and how stable services are in a given timeframe)
<DLange> (+jf 5:10 #ubuntu-unregged on the channel)
<DLange> we've removed that from ##linux quite a long time ago and I'd ask you to do the same for #ubuntu as it only affects your users but doesn't help with anything currently
<DLange> if ever botnets like we had a few years ago come back, you can always put a join throttle back on the channel
<k1l> DLange: we just had botnets the other day.
<k1l> #ubuntu as one of the biggest channels gets regular attention from botnets. but i will forward this suggestion to the team and we will discuss that issue. thanks
<DLange> can you point me to the botnet joins? I didn't find anything in #ubuntu logs for the last 48hrs (before I was pinged off and ended back in -unregged as so often)
<DLange> the max I'm seeing these days is five joins from one IP and a kiddie with three or so VPNs
<DLange> that won't get filtered by +jf 5:10 but the 100s and 1000s of users returning from splits always are
<DLange> esp. as freenode's seven has broken the ping handling and re-join burst but that's another story for another day
<Unit193> One in my backlog is at 16:40 EST, but yes returning from netsplits into there is annoying.
<DLange> can you pastebin?
<DLange> idlog -sjoined \#ubuntu.log | grep ":40 " | sort | uniq -c doesn't return any joins of more than one IP for me
<DLange> (but then my logs are incomplete as I end up in -unregged every now and then :-))
<k1l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/15/%23ubuntu.html#t18:17
<Unit193> The joins/parts/quits/notices were not logged.
<k1l> i know
<k1l> just to show that there are bots joins.
<DLange> neither IPs or *anything* useful for administering the channel :) This is for end users (only)...
<DLange> I have it in my logs, thanks for the pointer k1l
<DLange> still the join throtteling doesn't help much with such small botnets
<DLange> if you don't want to remove the +jf, consider +I *!*@about/linux/staff/* and /freenode/staff
<DLange> the cloaks are often still on when the auth is gone due to split services
<DLange> have fun discussing, cu around
<Pricey> Hmm I thought the ircd kept track of whether you were identified...
<k1l> but not in netsplits when all the services go mad etc.
<Pricey> k1l: I misread Dlange's lines so my comment is entirely irrelevant.. but I'm pretty sure the ircd does keep track of whether you're identified if it splits from the services side of the network.
<k1l_> Pricey: yes. but there was a huge netsplit last days where users were dropped and when reconnecting they could not auth because the services were down. but that is no that common
<Pricey> k1l_: Right, I usually only refer to netsplits as servers losing connectivity.
<Pricey> Looks like our new "netsplit whenever staffers says 'netsplit'" fantasy commands are working.
<k1l_> "it wasnt me" :)
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Tm_T said: !testers is <sed> /malarley/malarley, alket/
<Tm_T> bah
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Tm_T said: ubottu: no, !testers is <sed> /malarley/malarley, alket/
<Tm_T> I fail, can someone help me with this? I've basicly without computer this summer so I find this thing bit difficult right now
<Tm_T> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ah, got it
<Tm_T> thanks! (:
<Pici> 9.04 :(
<popey> I have asked this before, but can never quite get the incantation right, I need #ubuntu-phone to not exist, but fo~
<popey> bah
<popey> stupid cat walked on keyboard pressing enter then
<popey> I need #ubuntu-phone to forward to #ubuntu-touch
<popey> can someone tell me the magic?
<ikonia> it's it just +f
<ikonia> +F #ubuntu-phone #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> I thought it was already done
<popey> me too
<popey> thought we did it months back
<ikonia> it's mode +F #ubuntu-phone #ubuntu-touch from memory
<ikonia> but #ubuntu-touch needs to accept forwards
<popey> 23:04:46 -!- mode/#ubuntu-phone [+Fb-n #ubuntu-touch!*@*] by popey
<ikonia> let me see if I can dig out the sytax if someone doesn't know it
<popey> that look okay?
<ikonia> don't know what -n is and I don't think you need the !*@*
<popey> well that failed
<ikonia> ahhh look at that
<popey> I just did /mode +F #ubuntu-phone #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops just did it
<ikonia> perfect timing net split
<popey> eh?
<ikonia> 23:06 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+Fcntzf #ubuntu-unregged]
<ikonia> una momento
<ikonia> let me dig out the docs
<ikonia> lets try to get it right
<popey> ta
<popey> also need to do -tablet and -tv too
<ikonia> ok so #ubuntu-touch needs to be +F
<ikonia> then #ubuntu-phone needs to be +f #ubuntu-touch
<ikonia> and you're +n was also useful
<popey> oh
<ikonia> (I think thats right)
<popey> lets see
<popey> nope
<ikonia> ughhhh
<ikonia> popey: you're an op in both channels ?
<popey> yes
<ikonia> that seems odd then as +F on #ubuntu-touch allows it to accept forwards
 * genii slides k1l_a fresh coffee
<ikonia> then +f on #ubuntu-phone should allow it to forward to a channel that is +F
<ikonia> popey: try setting it +i too
<popey> which?
<ikonia> popey: so #ubuntu-phone +if #ubuntu-touch
<popey> bingo!
<popey> thank you ikonia !
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> no sweat
<ikonia> I was reading it wrong
<k1l_> was it Pricey again? :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-18
<IdleOne> !guidelines > newb
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<lotuspsychje> 13.10 has stopped right? can topic be adjusted in #ubuntu?
<valorie> as of today, yes
<valorie> I think the netsplits stopped the ops from adjusting that
<tsimpson> we may want to give it a day or so before dropping support
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<tsimpson> time zones and all
<valorie> tsimpson: softie!
<tsimpson> I'm more squidgy than soft, due to the humidity :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> thank goodness it was a bit cooler here today
<valorie> (near Seattle WA)
<bazhang> <OOOOOO> i dont read websites no more to much wrong infromation
<genii> Hm.
<bazhang> he wants the official dosbox wiki copy and pasted in channel, I guess
<Pici> I'm not sure what he wants, some of the questions felt weird
<bazhang> he wants to play 'street rod ' on dosbox
<bazhang> he refuses to read a single link
<genii> Hm, in #l   "<garethrandall> Does anyone know how to donate to lubuntu? E.g. paypal donations."
<bazhang> banforward to #dosbox
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (o_ profanity)
<IdleOne> poor Pici is not making friends today
 * genii feeds Pici more delicious cookies to keep his strength up
<bazhang> I was ready to copy and paste at the end there
<Pici> He was not very pleasant in PM
<bazhang> such surprise
<IdleOne> much astonishment
<bazhang> <ilovelinux> I need your public IP address of the modem
<bazhang> perhaps language barrier
<genii> Or perhaps they want to tinker with nmap
<bazhang> * [Semen_Dickman] (75ce1c89@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.117.206.28.137):
<phunyguy> ><
<Pici> hm?
<jbroome> subtle
<bazhang> yas
<k1l_> oh, no unopaste in #ubuntu
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Anais21 ( looks like same ip again ))
<k1l_> the porn-link spoam again
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-19
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu optrusty joined bot that responded to Hi! - removed by channel. Also begging for bitcoins in -offtopic.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @comment 63267 optrusty bot removal
<ubottu> Comment added.
<IdleOne> !away > optrusty|sleep
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (nullsign-)
<rww> handling it ^
<rww> we could probably do with factoids for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack (!hwe) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL (!hweeol)
<rww> i am way too out of it to write them though
<ikonia> !forget cli
<ubottu> I'll forget that, ikonia
<TJ-> !ops #ubuntu abuse now
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> TJ-: what's up ?
<TJ-> "donkey-boy" in #ubuntu
<ikonia> saw it
<ikonia> thanks
<TJ-> thans
<TJ-> thought it was gonna carry on a bit there
<ikonia> he didn't respond with any sort of non-stupid/abusive content when I tried to talk to him in pm, so he can stay out
<ikonia> thanks TJ-
#ubuntu-ops 2014-07-20
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu peskyrat trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> @mark seven_ +q set in #ubuntu for repated "kill all" lines, now asking in #u-ot about hose to change ip, appears to want to evade the +q
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<seven_> hello
<phunyguy> hello
<seven_> hello
<seven_> bitches
<phunyguy> seven_: that is probably not going to help your case
<IdleOne> yup, you're not going to get any help like that
<phunyguy> good morning IdleOne
<phunyguy> errr afternoon?
<Beldar> coulkd we have a look at a nick just added on #ubuntu
<bazhang>  masturbator?
<bazhang> they seem to have quit
<bazhang> <jjsandles> I heard ubuntu is going bankrupt
<k1l_> same user as the peskyrat one from some hours ago
<bazhang> nice spot
<teward> I believe smecin is spamming in #ubuntu, or at least not having a support question and not really being on topic... can someone take a look?
<k1l_> <ep
<k1l_> yep
<teward> k1l_, thanks for getting on it.  :)
<rww> smecin sounds familar
<rww> oh, duh. I lastlogged, that's skraito
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-13
<bazhang> back for more
<bazhang> apt-get -f install hurd-desktop --no-recommends -emacs
<k1l_> so skraito got a new team after 0x71 and astaraOS
<Pici> hm
<Pici> !test
<ikonia> #ubuntu is +r for a while why the idiots mess around
<genii> ikonia: Good to know, if we start seeing a lot of support questions in -unregged
<ikonia> +r removed
<ikonia> +r back - still people messing around
<ikonia> can see them doing it in other channels too
<genii> Meh.
<genii> ikonia: Are these all the ones nick-changing right now in #u ?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> +r should stop them
<ikonia> thought they had got board
<genii> Apparently not
<k1l> set #u -r again and see whats happening
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-14
<Pici> fyi, I'm reconfiguring ubottu, so some of the website stuff won't work until I fix it
<genii> Pici: Will bantracker still be current?
<Pici> genii: mostly
<Pici> whatever ubottu logs now will show up, but we might have lost a day or two of stuff
<genii> OK
<Unit193> Pici: ...Can we nag you to get it to connect over SSL?
<Pici> Unit193: you just did
<Unit193> Yey!
<genii> Heh
<Unit193> I take it a few are missing ubot5 though.
<Unit193> uno is missing from #k.
<ubottu> ChauffeR called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <EUFIz> i want to use the same SSD in my desktop and laptop
<k1l> second time that channel spam today. at least i saw it twice
<Unit193> Sure that's not double vision?
<k1l> didnt have a drink, so far :)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-15
<Unit193> Oh good, had hoped you weren't playing the IRC drinking game.
<ubottu> nicomachus called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> RubixCu55 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <promet> mjbrancato, wow; looks like you could beat off a good sized mugger with that though...
<bazhang> great support 'help'
<maelknotreek> WHY YOU BAN ME FROM #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<k1l_> maelknotreek: losse the caps. that is not helping in resolving a ban
<k1l_> and trying to start a drama in #ubuntu is not helping, too
<maelknotreek> k1l_: tonyyarusso banned me
<k1l_> samfreenode/ maelknotreek you are on purpose ban evading. so leave the #ubuntu* channels asap if you ever want to resolve your ban again.
<k1l_> we dont want user that evade bans to harass user in the #ubuntu channel and the community.
<maelknotreek> wtf I am not ban evading
<maelknotreek> wtf was I banned for to get banned for ban evading lmao
<k1l_> samfreenode / maelknotreek you changed your nick and using webchats to evade bans and ignore lists. that behaviour is not acceptable.
<maelknotreek> k1l_: wtf you keep saying I am ban evading, but I was never banned in the first place
<k1l_> sure you were.
<maelknotreek> k1l_:I change nicks because I don't have a registered one and I am using webchat and can't always remember the previous ones I used
<maelknotreek> k1l_:That's like saying you're arrested for resisting arrest lmao
<k1l_> 2015-07-14T13:35:03 *** Pici sets mode: +b *!*@*193.109.254.26    << #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l_> that was your ip while you already switched nicks and used the differen webchat.
<ikonia> maelknotreek: lets make this simple
<ikonia> are you samfreenode ?
<ikonia> have you previously used that nick ?
<maelknotreek> ikonia:yes
<ikonia> ok - then you are no longer welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic using any nickname
<k1l_> so dont play the innocent. you know what you did, we know what you did. so get out of the #ubuntu* channels we dont want that behaviour in our community.
<maelknotreek> k1l_:what behaviour omg
<ikonia> your behviour / channel use is not something we want in the channel
<maelknotreek> ikonia:wtf
<ikonia> maelknotreek: does that make it clear to you ?
<maelknotreek> ikonia:no
<k1l_> maelknotreek: for the logs: 2015-07-15T08:24:20 <rory> maelknotreek: Please would you stop coming back on IRC with different nicks/hosts to bypass my ignore list?
<ikonia> what part is not clear ?
<ikonia> you are not welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic any more
<maelknotreek> ikonia:The "your behaviour / channel use" part
<k1l_> maelknotreek: that behaviour! you are harassing other ubuntu community users. so you are not welcome anymore. please leave
<ikonia> maelknotreek: I explained this to you in #ubuntu-offtopic before I banned you,
<ikonia> maelknotreek: so now you know you're not welcome, please stop trying to join
<maelknotreek> k1l_:wtf I am not harassing
<k1l_> maelknotreek: you just proved you are. so please leave
<ikonia> maelknotreek: ok - well, we disagree, either way you are no longer welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic
<maelknotreek> k1l_:wat
<ikonia> maelknotreek: you're welcome to use #ubuntu for support purposes
<ikonia> just so we are clear
<maelknotreek> ikonia:I don't use Ubuntu I use Windoze 7
<ikonia> great,
<ikonia> then we are done here
<k1l_> he started to harass rory in #ubuntu too and tried to make a drama.
<ikonia> k1l_: we know the deal
<ikonia> it's been explained he's not welcome, so now he knows
<ikonia> maelknotreek: please /part this channel, now thats been clarified for you
<maelknotreek> lol he's funny he has so many personal problems, some days we're best pals and some days he just ignores me
<bazhang> maelknotreek, dont idle here, thanks
<bazhang> FENNVILLE_TECH_S  NOT ANNOYING AT ALL
<bazhang> pastebin needs a ten page tutorial
<k1l> sometimes i think: everyone can upload a picture to facebook, but to upload a text seems like rocketscience
<Unit193> They're thinking "This is a text medium, I'll just paste."
<bazhang> perhaps if we had a like and like linked to votebot (out of the channel) that would sharpen the users senses
<bazhang> err unlike
<k1l> a karma bot :)
<bazhang> yes!
<Unit193> Kicks if below -3 ? :D
<bazhang> wfm!
<k1l> yeah
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-16
<phunyguy> Pici: did samfreenode ever resolve ban or are they still evading?
<phunyguy> Pici: I think it was you that banned them recently anyway.
<Pici> phunyguy: I banned them again after they evaded ikonia's ban.  It looks like the tried to resolve early this morning... unsucessfully
<phunyguy> Pici: they were just in #u-ot a while ago it appears.
<k1l> as maelknotreek he showed he had not really good intentions
<phunyguy> oh that was the same person?
<k1l> yep
<phunyguy> ahh guess I could've scrolled up.
<k1l> <ikonia> are you samfreenode ? <ikonia> have you previously used that nick ?<maelknotreek> ikonia:yes
<phunyguy> yep.
<Pici> now that ubottu.com is under my control, I'm adding some new things that I've had on my personal wishlist for a while...
<Pici> like a dashboard for bot statuses: http://i.imgur.com/LGhYS9l.png
<Unit193> ooooh, shiny!  Giving out access? :---D
<Pici> soon ;)
<Unit193> Also, seems ubottu may be faster than Drone`, I presume you don't want it though?
<Pici> hosted on it you mean?
<Pici> I'd like to get meetingology back up and running before I start adding other bots on it
<Unit193> Is nice to have more than one failure point, and looks like now that I've configured the server Drone` is got very lot latency.
<Stevendale> Hi
<Stevendale> I'd like to be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic on a specific date
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-17
<svetlana> [13:37:21] --> CheekyGu (~bler@254.42.70.86.rev.sfr.net) has joined #ubuntu
<svetlana> [13:37:21] --> Picard (~finbun@103.10.53.58) has joined #ubuntu
<svetlana> [13:37:21] --> HOTTIE (~wonderbo@187.94.194.4) has joined #ubuntu
<svetlana> [13:37:21] --> manee (~Manchot@43.255.177.143) has joined #ubuntu
<svetlana> [13:37:22] <zzo38> But, I tried it, I typed it in properly and it does not work! Other commands such as ls and fdisk are working
<svetlana> [13:37:29] <CheekyGu> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<svetlana> [13:37:29] <HOTTIE> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<svetlana> [13:37:29] <Picard> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<svetlana> [13:37:29] <manee> QUICK Install Windows 8.1
<svetlana> the channel was being botted
<svetlana> these few quit but might come back later
<k1l> ok, so no getting to know what backports really is ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<k1l> set +r because the troll-bots are back
<k1l> svetlana> Krisostoomus: one sec   < ?
<bazhang> cough shades of finrod cough
<bazhang> drivers to change brightness??
<teward> a potentially explosive situation is developing in #ubuntu between daftykins and tempspace, can someone keep an eye on there for a bit please?
<teward> before it becomes necessary to do an ops trigger
<bazhang> anonmous2015, johndoe1972 same user
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-18
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (thewench)
<ubottu> thewench called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett)
<ubottu> thewench called the ops in #ubuntu (cfhowlett person trying to sell sex in channel)
<phunyguy> that was mildly annoying
<phunyguy> @mark azamrod wanting support in spanish in english channel.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> er
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu azamrod wanting support in spanish in english channel.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bapoumba> Hello :)
<bapoumba> Ping someone who can deal with ubuntu cloak please :)
<Unit193> Hello bapoumba, those things are generally delt with in #ubuntu-irc, but you already have a cloak.
<bapoumba> OK thanks Unit193, was not for me, I’ll go there :)
<bapoumba> we have that ubuntuforums mod who needs one to access our restricted channel
<bapoumba> will direct him to #ubuntu-irc, sorry for the confusion
<Unit193> Sure thing.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-07-19
<rww> oh right, neverop. fixed, thanks for the reminder Unit193
<Unit193> Hah, sure.  It was just bugging me. :P
<Unit193> Empyrium: Hello, do you need help?
<rww> re: WhitePride in #ubuntu-offtopic: one of the #perl mods had this to say:
<rww> 07:20 < popl> Well I asked him if he could change his nickname to something a bit less alienating for the other users and sure enough he started spouting racist rhetoric.
<rww> so, you know, that's a thing. i'm going to leave it and see what happens
<rww> looks like they were a Thing and thomas dealt with them. wheeeee
<ubottu> Ben64 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的！
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello... are you currently blocking @gateway/* connections? I can't get into #u-o at the moment
<SonikkuAmerica> (but I can get into #u just fine... that's weird)
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: still struggling ?
<SonikkuAmerica> It still shows that I'm banned...
<ikonia> I'm not aware that there is a gateway ban in place
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... that's weird.
<ikonia> may see the problem
<ikonia> hang on a moment please
<ikonia> nope don't see it
<ikonia> I don't see anything that matches your host
<Unit193> Ban against *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/* matches SonikkuAmerica (Set by tonyyarusso)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Don't worry about it... it's just that I'm having problems with Quassel on Windows... I may have to either stick to Arch Linux (dual-boot) because Quassel works there, or use another client. I might revisit the problem again if it's chronic though. Thanks anyway
<ikonia> Unit193: I didn't see that at all thanks Unit193
<ikonia> SonikkuAmerica: can you give us 10 minutes to sort this out please
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, sure. Be back at about noon. Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> All right guys and gals, how are doing on the Kiwi issue?
<ikonia> looks like one of the ops has put a ban on the whole provider
<ikonia> it's pretty much used by loads of idiots just messing around, so he blanket banned the whole provider
<ikonia> just talking about what to do with it
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. I need to update Chrome... 1 moment
<Unit193> Sure.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, peelback said: !op SchrodingersCat is giving sexual advances in #ubuntu
<ubottu> peelback called the ops in #ubuntu (SchrodingersCat is giving sexual advances in #ubuntu)
<ubottu> DjPleata called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> StilDeVIata called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> AsVreaSaBeau called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> dfsd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> SfmaBuci called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TuMaPLaci called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FaraNr1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> trengaru called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> Cin`TeCrede called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> cosssmin called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> firefox is open to a webpage!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-18
<bazhang> * bahzheng is now known as bazhang1
<bazhang> yeah, not me
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I can talk in here.
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to speak in -offtopic
<valorie> which -offtopic, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-
<valorie> ah
<ahoneybun> kept getting this message: [Channel] Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Unit193> ahoneybun: You're good now then, you identified.
<ahoneybun> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> I recommend SASl.
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> [404] ahoneybun #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot send to channel
<ahoneybun> going to try something
<ahoneybun> dis and reconnected
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iShitMyPants said: !ops AntiSpamMeta is a homosexual
<ubottu> creeep called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> false alarm
<Bear__> Requesting a mute lift
<Bear__> got a little excipted and Drone muted me for spamming... :p was just happy I wouldn't need to reinstall my VPS due to a mistake
<k1l_> hi Bear__ that was an automatic mute by the bot due to you using too many lines and useing capslock.
<k1l_> please try to reduce the usage of lines and dont use caps. i will remove the mute
<Bear__> yep
<Bear__> Was just excited
<bazhang> <creeep> what are emergencies?
<bazhang> emacs install gone wrong
<bazhang> Bear__, would you please exit the channel
<bazhang> is there a factoid for ubuntu on windows?
<k1l_> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<k1l_> had to lookup in the database myself
<bazhang> thanks!
<k1l_> ok, opensorce now told me in pm what i do all wrong and how to run a channel more properly.
<k1l> Guest_84747 (779db286@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.119.157.178.134)
<k1l> allah is doing guy, just kicked from -touch again
<Myrtti> if you want to block them from the channel you could use Guest_*!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.119.*
<Myrtti> which seems to be a common theme
<Pici> !guidelines > sanou
<k1l> i did a ban on *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.119.157.* in #ubuntu-touch. but we had several bans/mutes on *!*@*119.157.* on ubuntu because there is nothing good from that ip range.
<Myrtti> it's the Guest_ that is consistent, so adding that will narrow the collateral
<k1l> Myrtti: its just his pattern right now. that iprange got a very long record of making trouble with a lot of differen nicks and idents.
<Myrtti> ok then.
<k1l> shah,stein, syko, lanser, x-s4nd3r, agd_scorp, jaykay,...
<k1l> and all his other nicks and accounts cloaked by staff.
<ikonia> is he back again ?
<k1l> the iprange is now the "allah is doing" spammer
<ikonia> probably the same guy then based on how much of a jerk he is
<Myrtti> you're talking of an ip range in Pakistan.
<Myrtti> very probably an extremely volatile and dynamic range
<k1l> Myrtti: please look into the bantracker for that iprange. its not just one small troll like you think it is. it was and is a massiv issue.
<Myrtti> in where in my sentence did I say I think it's one small troll
<ikonia> ahhh it's a pakistan block
<valorie> same person spammed in #gsoc so it is not just an attack on *buntu
<k1l> yes, he got killed by sigyn some times already.
<k1l> <treblinka> I was kicked from the German room because of my nick.
<k1l> i just kicked him from the german channel, because his behaviour was very on the edge and his nick is the last konzentrations-camp in WW2
<hggdh> actually, Treblinka was razed in 1943, IIRC, after a revolt of the prisioners
<k1l> i still think that nickname is not appropriate
<hggdh> +1, but I am biased.
<valorie> unless that is an actual surname, I would have to agree
<pauljw> just logged in to find i've been banned in #ubuntu, anyone able to explain?
<k1l> pauljw: hi, what is that ip you are connecting from?
<pauljw> hmmm, not sure, i use vpn
<k1l> that vpn ip was used by a troll that was insulting other users. that is why this ip is banned
<pauljw> pia, let me change vpn access point.
<pauljw> thanks
<k1l> and that ip is known for making spam and other issues on forums etc. so there might be more banned  services
<pauljw> thanks for the tip, it was just the ip my vpn handed out
<k1l> that ip is known for making issues
<pauljw> :)
<k1l> even on forums or email spam.
<pauljw> no problem, was just a bit of a surprise as i try to behave myself online.
<k1l> yeah, idiots is why we cant have nice things on the internet :X
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-19
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (aasd)
<k1l> ah it linuxlove
<ubottu> In ubottu, ducasse said: !no, cloak is <reply> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Pici> !cloak
<ubottu> cloak is To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your laundpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Pici> oh, launchpad is mispelled
<Pici> !cloak =~ s/laundpad/launchpad
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<Pici> !cloak =~ s/laundpad/launchpad/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Myrtti> !cloak =~ s/cloak is //
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> good good
<Myrtti> probably my typo
<Myrtti> and error
<Pici> Myrtti: I'll fix in a moment, in a meeting (needs <reply>)
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks for noticing though, I missed it.
<k1l> <AirPlanes> I want to be arch linux user
<Pici> !cloak =~ s/^/<reply>/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-20
<ubottu> nacc called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> the ident dustin and only ranting all the time sounds quite familiar
<k1l_> seems like its full moon or something.
<tonyyarusso> k1l_: Moon face is 97% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waning gibbous || Next full moon is on Wednesday 17 August
<k1l_> inga was the one ikonia just kicked several times
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-21
<bazhang> multiple troll join
<bazhang> Iloveubuntu and the cisco
<ikonia> bye
<DJones> No doubt there'll be a lot more questions being asked shortly now 16.04.1 is released  and the LTS upgrades get offered
<DJones> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000209.html
<ubottu> Dropbox called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<OerHeks> hello, spamrun going on in #ubuntu?
<OerHeks> or prepaiing for*
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-22
<Pici> oh, thanks bot
<ubottu> Amm0n called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> i wonder if that is a botnet testrun or if that is just a bugged spamscript :)
<k1l> at least one could script that behaviour to get a list of botnet/open proxy ips :)
<Pici> its certainly weir
<Pici> d
<Pici> also they continued in -unregged, which a minority of our spam attacks do
<Pici> elky: thanks
<bazhang> he might get forward there is he tried to join a number of channel too quickly
<bazhang> sasl helps with that iirc
<Pici> yeah, but that probably wasn't the case this time
<bazhang> agreed
<elky> they happened earlier then disappeared
<bazhang> just being pedantic
<k1l> i guess he joined unauthed after connecting and logging in while already redirected
<DJones> k1l_: I just asked in #ubuntu-release, this was the reply
<DJones> 10:10 <  infinity> DJones: It'll happen next week after we've double-checked all the upgrade bugs, etc.
<DJones> 10:11 <  infinity> DJones: There's a reason the release announcement said that 14.04 users would be automatically upgraded  "soon", rather than "now".
<k1l_> ah ok.
<k1l_> thanks
<DJones> No probs
<ikonia> thats good that they are checking it a lot more before offering it
<k1l_> yes. but it is on the supporters to put the users off untill the next date every time.
<Pici> Pb is lead
<ikonia> ha
<Pici> hmmm, I think we need to redo !ltsupgrade, but my brain is failing to come up with good wording for it.
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<k1l_> add "but is postponed for one week due to bug testing."
<Flannel> If it was delayed a week, they probably should have told the guy announcing the release: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000209.html
<hggdh> Adam is part of the release team. My expectation is if he announced, it was released. Of course, a major issue might have been found after release, but I see no announcement for that
<hggdh> of course, flavours may have a different schedule
<k1l_> Flannel: the pointrelease is not delayed. the LTS upgrade path is
<Unit193> Still needs a '--force' or something a little less bad than '--devel' which could jump past your release.
<wxl> wait, what's going on?
<k1l_> 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade still dont work.
<wxl> is there a bug report related to this?
<k1l_> <DJones> 10:10 <  infinity> DJones: It'll happen next week after we've double-checked all the upgrade bugs, etc.
<k1l_> <DJones> 10:11 <  infinity> DJones: There's a reason the release announcement said that 14.04 users would be automatically upgraded  "soon", rather than "now".
<wxl> huh, curious. didn't even notice. oh well. </offtopic>
<k1l_> we had all the folks asking now for the LTS upgrade that we had told to wait for the first pointrelease. in #ubuntu
<DJones> Must admit, you'd think the upgrade bugs would have been checked before the release.  Delaying a week doesn't necessarily mean that the bugs will be dealt with.  But I can understand the dev's perspective, but the live install bugs probably won't appear until the point release is available for upgrade, so delaying seems a bit strange
<DJones> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<DJones> How about !ltsupgrade is Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade to 16.04.1 LTS once final testing is completed following its release on July 21st
<DJones> !pici See above
<ubottu> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> Grr
<k1l_> !no ltsupgrade is <reply>The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l_
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st but was postponed for one week due to last bug testing.
<Myrtti> s/last/final/
<ohlolz> hi i got muted on ubuntu for asking ikonia's age. wll it be forever?
<ohlolz> i told him i imagine him younger than 20. but i want to know
<hggdh> was it only that?
<k1l_> can you give a reason why you didnt stop with that after you were asked to from different people several times to stop?
<ohlolz> i'm curious because he's so strict
<hggdh> ohlolz: we are not talking about ikonia's age, we are talking about your behaviour in #ubuntu
<ohlolz> there's no reason to get so serious
<ohlolz> i was there asking for a valid Q to update from 14.04 to 16.04
<ohlolz> will my unvoice be forever?
<hggdh> you still did not answer our question
<ohlolz> see you later. bye
<hggdh> ah well.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-23
<ubottu> Oxford called the ops in #ubuntu (ayy lmao)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-07-24
<bazhang> <verdammte> Ich werde auf die Juden furzen
<bazhang> is that what I think it is
<valorie> according to google translate, not good
<valorie> furzen = fart it seems
<bazhang> yep, he said some other awful stuff as well
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (verdammte kicked once already today for trolling)
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (androiduser8_)
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (YourMomIsBoring)
<fujisan> help
<ikonia> what now
<fujisan> can you unban me from ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> no
<fujisan> i agree with the #ubuntu ban
<ikonia> I don't care
<ikonia> you're not welcome - please use other channels
<fujisan> because im a righteous person doing what Richard Stallman told me to do
<fujisan> it's not trolling it's a plight for freedom
<ikonia> you did so well not causing a problem for a while, now you're back with this silly behaviour
<ikonia> how dissapointing
<Unit193> #ubuntu is still +r
<ikonia> yup
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-17
<Pici> why are we +r?
<Unit193> Pici: I believe it was set due to several recurring waves of spam bots.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-18
<elky> tonyyarusso: ahahahahahahaha
<elky> tonyyarusso: kid legit thinks he's smarter than everyone else, it's not just you.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-20
<bazhang> test my google analytics!
<jim> hi.,.. -possible- headsup on streetwitch, he is said to have been asking for people to pump his google analytics thing... that said, if he's doing ok there now, I guess that's cool enough
<jim> anyway that's it... feel free to /msg me if you want
<bazhang> russian pastewars!
#ubuntu-ops 2017-07-23
<ubottu> acheronuk called the ops in #kubuntu (marcus__)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-16
<ubottu> blackflow called the ops in #ubuntu (petro wants out)
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<Yatyat> You need help
<hggdh> Yatyat: please leave the channel
<hggdh> Yatyat: I will help you, then
<MonsieurBon> apparently Yatyat is randomly insulting people on #ubuntu in private messages: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j4xGPpcq4X/
<beowuff> Thank you hggdh. He also pm'd me with foul language.
<MonsieurBon> Can I personally block a user from messaging me?
<hggdh> MonsieurBon: the best option you all have is to /ignore Yatyat
<hggdh> MonsieurBon: yes, see above
<MonsieurBon> hggdh, is that a command I should execute, or are you just telling me to ingore it? I get an error when executing it :)
<hggdh> MonsieurBon: this is an IRC command. Type it in, and you will, from now on, not receive any messages from Yatyat.
<hggdh> Note, however, that they can change the nick and bother you again
<MonsieurBon> hggdh, if I type that, I only get usage instructions...
<wxl> MonsieurBon: try /ignore Yatyat all
<MonsieurBon> wxl, that worked, thanks
<wxl> np
<wxl> MonsieurBon: anything else you need help with?
<MonsieurBon> wxl, yes, but that's a topic for #ubuntu :)
<wxl> MonsieurBon: ok sounds good :) if you could kindly part this channel, it would be most appreciated.
<MonsieurBon> sure, cu later
<wxl> ^^^ same goes for you beowuff unless you need something else
<beowuff> I'm good, will leave. He keeps trying to private message me, but I'm just ignoring it. My client apparently doesn't support that kind of ignore...
<beowuff> Thank you!
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-19
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (wtflol)
<ubottu> EriC^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (wtflol malicious commands)
<tomreyn> is everyone gone or are you just hoping they'll stop?
<EriC^^> somebody kick wtflol he's posting malicious commands that are obscured using base64, thanks
<tomreyn> everyone gone then, sad. :-/
<Unit193> Hi, thanks.  It's been delt with.
<tomreyn> tx
<tomreyn> i mean: thank you
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<tomreyn> is there a way to gain this power and if so, which policies need to be followed?
<tomreyn> we have a couple regulars in #ubuntu-discuss with what i 'd consider a good take who'd be happy to help out.
<tomreyn> doesn't need to be kline, maybe just muting or kicking or channel ban.
<tomreyn> i don't mean to blame, but it occasionally takes 'too' long to get a reaction.
<Unit193> Was elsewhere too.  There's a few good pages to read.
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (wtflol strikes back)
<Unit193> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ubuntu IRC Team, take a look at both https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/LaunchpadOperatorApplication and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements. You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<tomreyn> things like "Next team meeting (details): Wednesday, September 9, 2015 1800UTC" (a quote from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines ) could make people wonder whether this is still an active process
<tomreyn> thanks for the links, though, i'll have a look.
<Tm_T> tomreyn: it's somewhat still alive, someone just should remember to take care of those wiki pages and whatnot
<tomreyn> looks like this is going to take 1 or 2 hours to go through. :-/
<Tm_T> tomreyn: that's the easiest part
<tomreyn> Tm_T: how does it get harder then?
<Tm_T> tomreyn: I've spent weeks dealing some users, with power there's responsibility
<Tm_T> there's reasons why process to get new responsibilities is somewhat rigorous
<tomreyn> there's reasons why it shouldn't be. i'd be happy to help, i think i have opk ethics, i'm happy to be put to the test to ensure we have the same take on things. but i'm not really willing to spend hours on paperwork.
<tomreyn> i do have irc operator experience on a small network.
<tomreyn> anyways, i guess it's a non-match then, and i'll just keep on watching people spam #ubuntu
<tomreyn> thanks for your help, though.
<tomreyn> i thnk this is the typical case of processes becoming so convoluted that it gets very hard to keep the process alive (you seemed to agree that it has half failed) and new applicants, even those you'd want to join, will be turned off.
<tomreyn> it would take jumping over your shadows and allowing reestablishing process with simpler rules. usually, this does not hapopen, resulting in only grey wolves remaining in power. which would be sad.
<tomreyn> part of the process requires editing the wiki. i requested permission to edit the wioki half a year ago, never heard back.
<bazhang> grey wolves
<bazhang> hehe
<tomreyn> i don't mean to blame anyone, i'm sure you're all very busy, as well as the other groups who manage the community resources. it's just that it doesn't seem to work out, which is sad, wso i'm providing an outside perspective on this, which can maybe serve to initate a discussion on how to get more open again.
<bazhang> Tm_T, is not that grey!
<tomreyn> so they joined recently,? ok, then it's still possible, that's good. but the overall response time is not nearly as gfood as it could be IMO.
<tomreyn> (and without loosing aything)
<bazhang> it's way better now than before
<tomreyn> glad you made improvements.
<tomreyn> i've wanted to say this for a while. i hope it doesn't feel like i'm blaming anyone, i have th ebest of intentions.
<bazhang> I was around as a helper for around three plus years before they even considered me as a n op
<tomreyn> well, i dont decide on the policies, but personally i wouldn't make people wait this long for an all volunteer driven group.
<bazhang> how long have you had to wait so far
<tomreyn> not at all for irc ops, i never brought up the topic before. around half a year for the wiki access.
<tomreyn> have a nice day!
<bazhang> same to you
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (wtflol troll from this morning)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (remove troll wtflol)
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (wtflol)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (neilknew)
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (mister neilknew is trolling again)
<ubottu> neilknew called the ops in #ubuntu (anus)
<genii> Meh, missed all the excitement
<ubottu> tomreyn called the ops in #ubuntu (ubuntuUser)
<tomreyn> also, i got this, any idea what it is about?
<tomreyn> -Sigyn- Your actions in #ubuntu tripped automated anti-spam measures (your sentence matches temporary blacklisted words), but were ignored based on your time in channel; stop now, or automated action will still be taken. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to contact a member of staff
<genii> Possibly you triggered the !ops too many times in a given period. But as indicated, it was ignored
<tomreyn> right this would explain it, although i factually triggered it once (recently) only. so the pattern matching seems to be incorrect
<genii> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8rq2JWQMjB/
<tomreyn> genii: right, so at :26 i wrote: !ops Guest19225
<tomreyn> this lacks the pipe character, thus didnt trigger the warning, i think. after all, ubottu told me it doesn't know what this means
<tomreyn> which is why i'm saying the pattern matching is not perfect.
<krytarik> Well, it'd be valid in #debian, for example.
<tomreyn> oh ok
<tomreyn> haven't used this one in years
<el> sigyn is the network anti-abuse bot, not ubuntu's so ubuntu ops are not likely to have any idea what it triggered on or any way to change it. #freenode-sigyn is the channel for sigyn discussion.
<tomreyn> i have a certain impression that there is a not too small overlap of both groups
<el> i'm sure you do, but despite being staff i have no idea what that triggered on
<tomreyn> but thanks for clarifying. i guess we already worked out that this can't be improved upon easily, though.
<tomreyn> thanks for the explanations, el
<el> np
<tomreyn> 176.33.224.87 is back again, will likely spam more again
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-20
<ubuntu__> n
<ubuntu__> Not Sending Message on #ubuntu Channel
<hggdh> yes, quieted
<Menzador> they left
<hggdh> I know. Just letting the channel know as well :-)
<romain> hello, I would like to report a violation of the CoC by an Ubuntu member, but not on IRC, on Launchpad, is it the right place for that?
<Unit193> We're just here for IRC, you either want to poke someone on the community council or LP admins perhaps, though I would think the former.
<romain> where can I find the right people or the right media? I'm sorry but that's not written in the CoC
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-council looks about right.
<Unit193> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/Contacts#Community_Council)
<lotuspsychje> good evening guys
<lotuspsychje> could someone edit artful from topic, went eol yesterday tnx
<Pici> done
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-21
<UbuntuUser> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hggdh> ^^ has just been kbanned from #u because of this
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: hello want to discusss your ban?
<UbuntuUser> 😂
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: so I understand you are just playing... Please go play elsewhere
<hggdh> UbuntuUser: anything else we can do for you? If not, please /part, this is a no-idling channel
<hggdh> romain, tomreyn: this is a no-idling channel. Please /part
<hggdh> okick romain this is a on-idling channel
<hggdh> darn!
<UbuntuUser> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see https://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<hggdh> well, they took some time returning. Still dumb, though
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (ehlp)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-07-22
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-18
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !cosmic is <reply> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Supported ended July 18, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !18.10 is <alias> cosmic
<Menzador|Work> s/Supported/Support/
<Menzador|Work> but otherwise this should get merged into commands, methinks
<valorie> oh, I stopped seeding that yesterday
<valorie> jumped the gun
#ubuntu-ops 2019-07-21
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all, can we have 18.10 off the topic please, ty
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-13
<RikMills> #kubuntu just got spammed with the 'but a licence for GNU Linux' nonsense, so FYI could be coming on other channels
<RikMills> *buy a licence
#ubuntu-ops 2020-07-18
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, Andriana20 said: ! Lets call an arrangement so this is ended
